# I wonder what its like to be white?



## Mickiel

As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.

The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.

The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.

I wonder what it is like to be like that?


----------



## mdk

I don't think I am superior b/c of my race. I think I am superior b/c I am fucking awesome. Also, modest.


----------



## TNHarley

I think you just summed up every race on the planet. Well done


----------



## the_human_being

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



Well, being a Seminole I wouldn't know. I wonder what it would be like to be a member of a race of people who murder one another with total abandon, have 70% of their children born out of wedlock, and consistently need for the federal government to coddle them even in matters as simple as requiring them to produce a photo ID to vote as other ethnic groups can easily do. Why does that one race consistently have the highest rate of school dropouts of any race and the highest unemployment rate among its males?  Why is that one race the most backward and unaccomplished of all the other races?


----------



## the_human_being

Mickiel said:


> Sorry for the double post , can't seem to erase it.



We understand.  You're Black and cannot be expected to do very much of anything.


----------



## aaronleland

I must say it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.


 like ebonics?


----------



## Igrok_

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


It is very good feelings! Try to make a surgery like Michael Jackson and feel it.


----------



## Igrok_

A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.

He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."

He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.

The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"

The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> like ebonics?
Click to expand...



Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.


----------



## Mickiel

Igrok_ said:


> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."




Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> like ebonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
Click to expand...

 Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
"white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
"white people LOVE to conquer"
---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"

IGNORANCE


----------



## norwegen

Snow storms can be kind of nuisance for us.  We have to wear coats just so we can see each other.


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> like ebonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
Click to expand...



Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> like ebonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
Click to expand...

 Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
IGNORANCE


----------



## norwegen

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.


Dang.  And I just read through this thread thinking we're better than everyone else because we're prolific killers and we take over nations.

Now you say it's just because of our skin color?  This reason seems kinda lame compared to your other two, but I guess we'll take it.

Why not, eh.


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.


 I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> like ebonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
Click to expand...



Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.


----------



## Fueri

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.




ironic how irony can be lost on those creating it....


----------



## The Irish Ram

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



Jesus is Jewish.  God has no skin, he is spirit and a disrespecter of persons.  
Stop playing the victim. Instead of being jealous of whites,  embrace Ben Carson's outlook on opportunity.  Silky hair has nothing to do with your plight.


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
Click to expand...



I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.

Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."

Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
Click to expand...

 You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
Look in the mirror and quit bitching.


----------



## Mickiel

The Irish Ram said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is Jewish.  God has no skin, he is spirit and a disrespecter of persons.
> Stop playing the victim. Instead of being jealous of whites,  embrace Ben Carson's outlook on opportunity.  Silky hair has nothing to do with your plight.
Click to expand...



Oh I can't help the jealously  , I have tried. I guess I been burnt too much by white people in my life ;  I agree Jesus was not white , nor God ; but buddy , you can't tell some white folks that.


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> like ebonics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.
Click to expand...

 They weren't.. they were Latin. The Romans actually looked down at the whites. Referred to them as animals and barbarians. Kinda like what you are doing.
No wonder you ignore history. You don't know much about it.


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
Click to expand...



 Well I agree with you , not all whites are worse than other races ,  I am curious , could you give us a percentage of those who are?


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree with you , not all whites are worse than other races ,  I am curious , could you give us a percentage of those who are?
Click to expand...


----------



## NLT

* wonder what its like to be white?*

*Fucking Awesome!*

**


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't.. they were Latin. The Romans actually looked down at the whites. Referred to them as animals and barbarians. Kinda like what you are doing.
> No wonder you ignore history. You don't know much about it.
Click to expand...



Well they were white latins in my view ,  their thinking was white , their behavior was white , their dominating ways were white , their lust were definitely white; In my view they were white.


----------



## TNHarley

NLT said:


> * wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> *Fucking Awesome!*
> 
> **


 I watch your signature everytime I read one of your posts lol
I just cracked up because crooked cankles head was bobbing to the tune of the song I am listening to lol


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't.. they were Latin. The Romans actually looked down at the whites. Referred to them as animals and barbarians. Kinda like what you are doing.
> No wonder you ignore history. You don't know much about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were white latins in my view ,  their thinking was white , their behavior was white , their dominating ways were white , their lust were definitely white; In my view they were white.
Click to expand...

 Except they hated white people.. Idiot
SO I guess you think the Chinese are white too? And the Africans? And the Muslims? And the Spanish? I mean, using YOUR logic..


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what it is like to be white? What makes the white mind turn?


----------



## TNHarley

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what it is like to be white? What makes the white mind turn?


Sex, drugs and rock n roll.
What makes the black mind turn? Robbery, murder and destruction.
See, I can do this too. But I wont ignore history


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't.. they were Latin. The Romans actually looked down at the whites. Referred to them as animals and barbarians. Kinda like what you are doing.
> No wonder you ignore history. You don't know much about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were white latins in my view ,  their thinking was white , their behavior was white , their dominating ways were white , their lust were definitely white; In my view they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they hated white people.. Idiot
> SO I guess you think the Chinese are white too? And the Africans? And the Muslims? And the Spanish? I mean, using YOUR logic..
Click to expand...



The white history is of interest;

The Real History of White People


----------



## Mickiel

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white? What makes the white mind turn?
> 
> 
> 
> Sex, drugs and rock n roll.
> What makes the black mind turn? Robbery, murder and destruction.
> See, I can do this too. But I wont ignore history
Click to expand...


My grandmother on my mothers side was whole blooded Indian ,  my grandmother on my fathers side was white. Both my grandfathers were black . I guess they had a taste for other races. I understand that ,I  too have had my share of other races. I like all women ,just the black ones the best.


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder how many powers are out there that can enter the human mind and swell its ego? Well the unfolding of human history , is also a way to track the human behavior. White people behave in an interesting manner.

Impressive ; egotistic ; sly ; dangerous; domineering ; deceitful ; worth looking into;

Lets look into the white history.


----------



## racialreality9

Let me clue you in on something about white people.

They crap.  They grow old.  They die.

Just like the rest of us.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.




I think you all ready know what thats like don't you?


----------



## Mickiel

One poster mentioned all races have been guilty of slavery ;  that is correct ;


White People's History: Slavery, War and Racism Can Be Found In All Cultures And Societies - Breitbart


----------



## Mickiel

racialreality9 said:


> Let me clue you in on something about white people.
> 
> They crap.  They grow old.  They die.
> 
> Just like the rest of us.




I think all races are different , just like all human eyes are unique. Many of the threads in this section are about black people , allow one to be about whites.

Come now , I'm not going to hurt you.


----------



## The Irish Ram

The best way to get back at all those bad whiteys is to excel.  Then you won't need to be jealous.  You'll be on equal footing.


----------



## Mickiel

Interesting hat people say when asked which race has killed the most people in history;

Which race has killed the most people throughout history?


----------



## Mickiel

The Irish Ram said:


> The best way to get back at all those bad whiteys is to excel.  Then you won't need to be jealous.  You'll be on equal footing.




Oh I am not interested in getting back at them, I won't live that long. There are bad whites , and no sarcasm can change that fact;

What's it feel like to see an honest evaluation of it?


----------



## The Irish Ram

You have truth confused with sarcasm.  There are bad blacks, and whites and Chinese, and Indians, and Jews, and Muslims.  You can be the victor or the vanquished.  That is your choice.
Your evaluation of anything has 0 effect on me.  I'm not in the bullshit business.  I am of the personal achievement mindset.  I expect nothing less of myself.  Neither should you.  Get over the, "poor me, I wasn't born white"  garbage and make something of yourself.


----------



## Mickiel

The Irish Ram said:


> You have truth confused with sarcasm.  There are bad blacks, and whites and Chinese, and Indians, and Jews, and Muslims.  You can be the victor or the vanquished.  That is your choice.
> Your evaluation of anything has 0 effect on me.  I'm not in the bullshit business.  I am of the personal achievement mindset.  I expect nothing less of myself.  Neither should you.  Get over the, "poor me, I wasn't born white"  garbage and make something of yourself.




Interesting that you feel as if I have made nothing of myself . I hold no interest in insulting your personage ; but I do think whites are excellent at insulting people ; the Irish Ram would not happen to be white would you?

Your insults " Sound" white.

Reconmended reading ;

https://www.amazon.com/Irish-Became-White-Routledge-Classics/dp/0415963095&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Mickiel

Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :

White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post


----------



## The Irish Ram

That is because you don't know the difference between insulting someone and advocating for personal achievement.  I don't care what color you are, or what color you think I sound like.  The reward for a job well done, is to have done it.  So do it. It is much more fulfilling than sitting around bemoaning your skin color.


----------



## Mickiel

The Irish Ram said:


> That is because you don't know the difference between insulting someone and advocating for personal achievement.  I don't care what color you are, or what color you think I sound like.  The reward for a job well done, is to have done it.  So do it. It is much more fulfilling than sitting around bemoaning your skin color.




Well you sound white to me ;  you show a need to insult ;  and to belittle and attack another's personage;  I think those are signs of whiteness.


----------



## Mickiel

Is being white unearned privilege?

Here's what white privilege sounds like...


----------



## The Irish Ram

I refer you to post #1.  Which is insulting.  That you are jealous of whites is a personal affliction.  You can wallow in, blame others for it, and try to justify your hatred of whites by using blanket derogatory statements  about whites, and it will get you nowhere.
Your time would be better spent asking God to remove the hardness in your heart and replace it with love.  Then get over yourself and your lack of self worth due to whitey. 
You are fooling no one.


----------



## Mickiel

The Irish Ram said:


> I refer you to post #1.  Which is insulting.  That you are jealous of whites is a personal affliction.  You can wallow in, blame others for it, and try to justify your hatred of whites by using blanket derogatory statements  about whites, and it will get you nowhere.
> Your time would be better spent asking God to remove the hardness in your heart and replace it with love.  Then get over yourself and your lack of self worth due to whitey.
> You are fooling no one.




I don't hate whites, but you " Sound" like you hate blacks; you are transparent , I see through you .

The Angry White Attitude Toward Minorities


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


Oh, please. You are a Caucasian with a guilt complex. Give it up. That speaks more to your personality defects and  self hate issues than anything else. Get a shrink.


----------



## Mickiel

A closer look at " The White World."

Whites - Tag - Truthdig


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Interesting hat people say when asked which race has killed the most people in history;
> 
> Which race has killed the most people throughout history?




From your article,

Like all white Americans, I was living with the fear that maybe I didn't really deserve my success, that maybe luck and privilege had more to do with it than brains and hard work. I was afraid I wasn't heroic or rugged, that I wasn't special. I let go of some of that fear when I realized that, indeed, I wasn't special, but that I was still me. What I do well, I still can take pride in, even when I know that the rules under which I work in are stacked to my benefit. Until we let go of the fiction that people have complete control over their fate - that we can will ourselves to be anything we choose - then we will live with that fear.


Like All white Americans?      is this really looking into a mind of a black person?   you think no one who is white has suffered or has the scars of life?   you just have no idea,  because you see the image of white people you want to see.   the reality is this is a big world and there are so many variables.

If your talking about white Americans holding Government  jobs and being on the taxpayer dole, you may have a point.  My family who immigrated here in the mid 1800s didn't have time to be concerned if they really did'nt deserve their "success"   they were more concerned about surviving winters in northern Utah,  keeping cattle alive and the fences up, raising wheat,  and no, they didn't have slaves or laborers from Mexico working for them, they did the work themselves,  ended up traveling across the western united states , putting themselves through school, or working jobs in industry.   Again,  no time to worry if their success of staying alive and keeping their kids fed because they had to work every day of their lives was undeserved.  Personally,  I really dont think they were living with that fear,  that EVERY white american suppossedly has.

Could this be more crap developed by the great minds in American college campuses  peddling African American Studies? Me really thinks so. Good luck to you


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex ...




THis is where I stopped reading.

YOu are a fool.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please. You are a Caucasian with a guilt complex. Give it up. That speaks more to your personality defects and  self hate issues than anything else. Get a shrink.
Click to expand...



I have a shrink , she is  Iranian.  A most interesting Persian woman.  And I do have a lot of defects , and I do hate a lot of things about white people. My shrink thinks I have an historical chip on my shoulder. I don't like many things whites have done.


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
Click to expand...



I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting hat people say when asked which race has killed the most people in history;
> 
> Which race has killed the most people throughout history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your article,
> 
> Like all white Americans, I was living with the fear that maybe I didn't really deserve my success, that maybe luck and privilege had more to do with it than brains and hard work. I was afraid I wasn't heroic or rugged, that I wasn't special. I let go of some of that fear when I realized that, indeed, I wasn't special, but that I was still me. What I do well, I still can take pride in, even when I know that the rules under which I work in are stacked to my benefit. Until we let go of the fiction that people have complete control over their fate - that we can will ourselves to be anything we choose - then we will live with that fear.
> 
> 
> Like All white Americans?      is this really looking into a mind of a black person?   you think no one who is white has suffered or has the scars of life?   you just have no idea,  because you see the image of white people you want to see.   the reality is this is a big world and there are so many variables.
> 
> If your talking about white Americans holding Government  jobs and being on the taxpayer dole, you may have a point.  My family who immigrated here in the mid 1800s didn't have time to be concerned if they really did'nt deserve their "success"   they were more concerned about surviving winters in northern Utah,  keeping cattle alive and the fences up, raising wheat,  and no, they didn't have slaves or laborers from Mexico working for them, they did the work themselves,  ended up traveling across the western united states , putting themselves through school, or working jobs in industry.   Again,  no time to worry if their success of staying alive and keeping their kids fed because they had to work every day of their lives was undeserved.  Personally,  I really dont think they were living with that fear,  that EVERY white american suppossedly has.
> 
> Could this be more crap developed by the great minds in American college campuses  peddling African American Studies? Me really thinks so. Good luck to you
Click to expand...



  Thank you , good luck to you as well.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Mickiel said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refer you to post #1.  Which is insulting.  That you are jealous of whites is a personal affliction.  You can wallow in, blame others for it, and try to justify your hatred of whites by using blanket derogatory statements  about whites, and it will get you nowhere.
> Your time would be better spent asking God to remove the hardness in your heart and replace it with love.  Then get over yourself and your lack of self worth due to whitey.
> You are fooling no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate whites, but you " Sound" like you hate blacks; you are transparent , I see through you .
> 
> The Angry White Attitude Toward Minorities
Click to expand...


Your op sure "sounds" like you hate whites.  Poor jealous you.   Sorry you don't have silky hair.  It is so nice and soft and manageable.  
But keep on pointing out everybody else's flaws instead of your own, then chalk it up to skin color,  and maybe one day you too can have a self promoting, superior opinion of yourself.


----------



## Mickiel

Excuse me , I feel a poem;

I wonder what its like to be white
to always  believe your right
to walk this earth from the time of your birth
and think that you created it


----------



## Mickiel

The Irish Ram said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refer you to post #1.  Which is insulting.  That you are jealous of whites is a personal affliction.  You can wallow in, blame others for it, and try to justify your hatred of whites by using blanket derogatory statements  about whites, and it will get you nowhere.
> Your time would be better spent asking God to remove the hardness in your heart and replace it with love.  Then get over yourself and your lack of self worth due to whitey.
> You are fooling no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate whites, but you " Sound" like you hate blacks; you are transparent , I see through you .
> 
> The Angry White Attitude Toward Minorities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your op sure "sounds" like you hate whites.  Poor jealous you.   Sorry you don't have silky hair.  It is so nice and soft and manageable.
> But keep on pointing out everybody else's flaws instead of your own, then chalk it up to skin color,  and maybe one day you too can have a self promoting, superior opinion of yourself.
Click to expand...



I give you the rights to the poem I just wrote ;  its all yours .  And thank you for being a live example of white.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please. You are a Caucasian with a guilt complex. Give it up. That speaks more to your personality defects and  self hate issues than anything else. Get a shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shrink , she is  Iranian.  A most interesting Persian woman.  And I do have a lot of defects , and I do hate a lot of things about white people. My shrink thinks I have an historical chip on my shoulder. I don't like many things whites have done.
Click to expand...

I agree. So, are you white, too? Just wondering, sweet heart.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please. You are a Caucasian with a guilt complex. Give it up. That speaks more to your personality defects and  self hate issues than anything else. Get a shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shrink , she is  Iranian.  A most interesting Persian woman.  And I do have a lot of defects , and I do hate a lot of things about white people. My shrink thinks I have an historical chip on my shoulder. I don't like many things whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. So, are you white, too? Just wondering, sweet heart.
Click to expand...



No, I am of mixed race but consider myself as a black man. Both my parents were black , but both of their parents were not. Strange though, at one point in American history ,  if a white person had as little as one percent black blood , they called them black.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Mickiel said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refer you to post #1.  Which is insulting.  That you are jealous of whites is a personal affliction.  You can wallow in, blame others for it, and try to justify your hatred of whites by using blanket derogatory statements  about whites, and it will get you nowhere.
> Your time would be better spent asking God to remove the hardness in your heart and replace it with love.  Then get over yourself and your lack of self worth due to whitey.
> You are fooling no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate whites, but you " Sound" like you hate blacks; you are transparent , I see through you .
> 
> The Angry White Attitude Toward Minorities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your op sure "sounds" like you hate whites.  Poor jealous you.   Sorry you don't have silky hair.  It is so nice and soft and manageable.
> But keep on pointing out everybody else's flaws instead of your own, then chalk it up to skin color,  and maybe one day you too can have a self promoting, superior opinion of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I give you the rights to the poem I just wrote ;  its all yours .  And thank you for being a live example of white.
Click to expand...


No thanks.  I can right my own poetry, cause, you know, white and all....  
But, thank you though, for being a perfect example of envy and displeasure in being, not white. And good luck with pissing your day away,  wishing you were someone else instead of the person you are.  
Here is a bon mot to take with you:
_Acid eats away at the vessel in which it is contained. _ Hope you feel better about yourself soon....


----------



## yiostheoy

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


Everything depends on how you were brainwashed by your parents, your teachers, your ministers and priests, your friends, your neighbors, the media you watch and listen to, etc.

We all start out tabula rasa according to Empiricist Philosophy.

Then the environment starts to put pressure on you as you absorb influences from the outside.

Anyone who is racist was raised and trained that way, whether they are white, black, brown, tan, olive, caramel, yellowish, red, etc.

Anyone who is not racist has had an extraordinary upbringing.


----------



## Mickiel

yiostheoy said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything depends on how you were brainwashed by your parents, your teachers, your ministers and priests, your friends, your neighbors, the media you watch and listen to, etc.
> 
> We all start out tabula rasa according to Empiricist Philosophy.
> 
> Then the environment starts to put pressure on you as you absorb influences from the outside.
> 
> Anyone who is racist was raised and trained that way, whether they are white, black, brown, tan, olive, caramel, yellowish, red, etc.
> 
> Anyone who is not racist has had an extraordinary upbringing.
Click to expand...



I agree with that observation ;  but I do think the up bringing of the whites in the last 100 years  has produced some incredible unique racist. Some of which are like the Chameleon ,their racism is quite hidden.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
Click to expand...



The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.

IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.


----------



## Moonglow

aaronleland said:


> I must say it's pretty awesome.


He'll just tell you no...


----------



## Unkotare

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?




I wonder what it is like to be a pasty little 13 year-old white boy pretending to be a black man on the internet?


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
Click to expand...



I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.

And disturbing.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
Click to expand...



YOu have seen what you wanted to see.

And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?

That is just you being close minded.

Would you like to support your claim with an argument? 

Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Mickiel said:


> Excuse me , I feel a poem;
> 
> I wonder what its like to be white
> to always  believe your right
> to walk this earth from the time of your birth
> and think that you created it



I know that God created earth
And chose my color before my birth.
I do not need a coloring aid,
Cause I have been most wonderfully made. 


> *Psalm 139:14*
> I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and _wonderfully made_: marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well. ... No disguise can save any person or action from _being_ seen in the true light by him.


----------



## Mickiel

I am suggesting that many whites feel " Other worldly" in their mere existence. I personally think they are close to a point, but a bit off. I think God wanted the earth to get to a point of perversion , where he himself had to come. And I think he has used the white race to help produce that stage in humanity.


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
Click to expand...



 Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
Click to expand...



I asked you to support your claim.

You, of course, completely failed to even try.

Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.


SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?

MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...


I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.


----------



## Mickiel

Excuse me ,I feel another poem;

I am white , I am white , I am white
which means I am right , I am right ,I am right
when I speak my voice
the world no longer has a choice
I am the prime rib
been that since the crib


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
Click to expand...



Whatever I am ,I have your attention

I am honored

I am curious ,  explain to me why you are reading this?


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I am ,I have your attention
> 
> I am honored
> 
> I am curious ,  explain to me why you are reading this?
Click to expand...



Understanding lefties and their vileness, allows me to understand what is destroying my nation.

Understanding gives me a comforting illusion of control.


Calling you lefties on your complete bullshit also soothes my rage.


I note that you have done NOTHING to support any of the nonsensical claims you have made.

YOur lack of even trying shows that you know that you are lying, instead of being sincerely deluded.


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I am ,I have your attention
> 
> I am honored
> 
> I am curious ,  explain to me why you are reading this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding lefties and their vileness, allows me to understand what is destroying my nation.
> 
> Understanding gives me a comforting illusion of control.
> 
> 
> Calling you lefties on your complete bullshit also soothes my rage.
> 
> 
> I note that you have done NOTHING to support any of the nonsensical claims you have made.
> 
> YOur lack of even trying shows that you know that you are lying, instead of being sincerely deluded.
Click to expand...



Nothing will soothe your rage , because its the rage of a dominant immigrant. Everyone in the US are immigrants except the native Indians. The US began the destruction of America  when they dismantled the Indians. Your selfish rage likes to forget that history.

There is nothing that can prove this to an enraged white man.


----------



## Mickiel

As you can see in this thread , one way to understand what it is like to be white , is rage. The white man is in a rage , mad at the world and all people in it.

That's one thing which makes him so dangerous.


----------



## MaryL

s


Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please. You are a Caucasian with a guilt complex. Give it up. That speaks more to your personality defects and  self hate issues than anything else. Get a shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shrink , she is  Iranian.  A most interesting Persian woman.  And I do have a lot of defects , and I do hate a lot of things about white people. My shrink thinks I have an historical chip on my shoulder. I don't like many things whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. So, are you white, too? Just wondering, sweet heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am of mixed race but consider myself as a black man. Both my parents were black , but both of their parents were not. Strange though, at one point in American history ,  if a white person had as little as one percent black blood , they called them black.
Click to expand...

Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I am ,I have your attention
> 
> I am honored
> 
> I am curious ,  explain to me why you are reading this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding lefties and their vileness, allows me to understand what is destroying my nation.
> 
> Understanding gives me a comforting illusion of control.
> 
> 
> Calling you lefties on your complete bullshit also soothes my rage.
> 
> 
> I note that you have done NOTHING to support any of the nonsensical claims you have made.
> 
> YOur lack of even trying shows that you know that you are lying, instead of being sincerely deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will soothe your rage , because its the rage of a dominant immigrant. Everyone in the US are immigrants except the native Indians. The US began the destruction of America  when they dismantled the Indians. Your selfish rage likes to forget that history.
> 
> There is nothing that can prove this to an enraged white man.
Click to expand...



THat was a bunch of nonsense.


I was born here. That is the opposite of an immigrant. You don't get to change the meaning of common words just because you are a leftist.

Everyone in the US is not an Immigrant. That is moronic nonsense. Try to be less of a liar.


The die off of Indians was almost completely caused by disease, centuries before the US existed. Question the crap people are pouring into your mind.


My rage is righteous. I forget NOTHING. 


Your rationalization for refusing to support your arguments is noted and ridiculed.


Liberals: Al the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.



Do you admit you are a racist?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> s
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please. You are a Caucasian with a guilt complex. Give it up. That speaks more to your personality defects and  self hate issues than anything else. Get a shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shrink , she is  Iranian.  A most interesting Persian woman.  And I do have a lot of defects , and I do hate a lot of things about white people. My shrink thinks I have an historical chip on my shoulder. I don't like many things whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. So, are you white, too? Just wondering, sweet heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am of mixed race but consider myself as a black man. Both my parents were black , but both of their parents were not. Strange though, at one point in American history ,  if a white person had as little as one percent black blood , they called them black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?
Click to expand...



Well lets start with these 17;
17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> As you can see in this thread , one way to understand what it is like to be white , is rage. The white man is in a rage , mad at the world and all people in it.
> 
> That's one thing which makes him so dangerous.




Standard lefty ploy.

Insult someone and then pretend the the natural anger generated is somehow evidence of something wrong with the person you insulted.


Does it bother you to be so dishonest?


----------



## Moonglow

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


A dork or a jock?


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I am ,I have your attention
> 
> I am honored
> 
> I am curious ,  explain to me why you are reading this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding lefties and their vileness, allows me to understand what is destroying my nation.
> 
> Understanding gives me a comforting illusion of control.
> 
> 
> Calling you lefties on your complete bullshit also soothes my rage.
> 
> 
> I note that you have done NOTHING to support any of the nonsensical claims you have made.
> 
> YOur lack of even trying shows that you know that you are lying, instead of being sincerely deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will soothe your rage , because its the rage of a dominant immigrant. Everyone in the US are immigrants except the native Indians. The US began the destruction of America  when they dismantled the Indians. Your selfish rage likes to forget that history.
> 
> There is nothing that can prove this to an enraged white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THat was a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> 
> I was born here. That is the opposite of an immigrant. You don't get to change the meaning of common words just because you are a leftist.
> 
> Everyone in the US is not an Immigrant. That is moronic nonsense. Try to be less of a liar.
> 
> 
> The die off of Indians was almost completely caused by disease, centuries before the US existed. Question the crap people are pouring into your mind.
> 
> 
> My rage is righteous. I forget NOTHING.
> 
> 
> Your rationalization for refusing to support your arguments is noted and ridiculed.
> 
> 
> Liberals: Al the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you admit you are a racist?
Click to expand...



I admit to having some racism , yes ; and I admit that your calling your  rage righteous, is mighty  white of you.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please. You are a Caucasian with a guilt complex. Give it up. That speaks more to your personality defects and  self hate issues than anything else. Get a shrink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shrink , she is  Iranian.  A most interesting Persian woman.  And I do have a lot of defects , and I do hate a lot of things about white people. My shrink thinks I have an historical chip on my shoulder. I don't like many things whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. So, are you white, too? Just wondering, sweet heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am of mixed race but consider myself as a black man. Both my parents were black , but both of their parents were not. Strange though, at one point in American history ,  if a white person had as little as one percent black blood , they called them black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
Click to expand...

I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?


----------



## Mickiel

If I may , 18 more things ;

18 Things White People Seem To Not Understand (Because, White Privilege)


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I am ,I have your attention
> 
> I am honored
> 
> I am curious ,  explain to me why you are reading this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding lefties and their vileness, allows me to understand what is destroying my nation.
> 
> Understanding gives me a comforting illusion of control.
> 
> 
> Calling you lefties on your complete bullshit also soothes my rage.
> 
> 
> I note that you have done NOTHING to support any of the nonsensical claims you have made.
> 
> YOur lack of even trying shows that you know that you are lying, instead of being sincerely deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will soothe your rage , because its the rage of a dominant immigrant. Everyone in the US are immigrants except the native Indians. The US began the destruction of America  when they dismantled the Indians. Your selfish rage likes to forget that history.
> 
> There is nothing that can prove this to an enraged white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THat was a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> 
> I was born here. That is the opposite of an immigrant. You don't get to change the meaning of common words just because you are a leftist.
> 
> Everyone in the US is not an Immigrant. That is moronic nonsense. Try to be less of a liar.
> 
> 
> The die off of Indians was almost completely caused by disease, centuries before the US existed. Question the crap people are pouring into your mind.
> 
> 
> My rage is righteous. I forget NOTHING.
> 
> 
> Your rationalization for refusing to support your arguments is noted and ridiculed.
> 
> 
> Liberals: Al the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you admit you are a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I admit to having some racism , yes ; and I admit that your calling your  rage righteous, is mighty  white of you.
Click to expand...



Some? It seems to be your primary attribute.


My description of my "rage as righteous" is not a "white" of me. It is an individual act.

It does not , for example, reflect at all on HIllary Clinton, despite us sharing skin tone.


It does not reflect on John F. Kennedy, despite the fact that he was also white.


It does not reflect on Jane Fonda, despite the fact that she was also white.

It does not reflect on WInston Churchill, despite the fact that he was also white.


It is something I as an individual did.


Your inability to grasp that is to be expected from a standard race obsessed racist leftist.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shrink , she is  Iranian.  A most interesting Persian woman.  And I do have a lot of defects , and I do hate a lot of things about white people. My shrink thinks I have an historical chip on my shoulder. I don't like many things whites have done.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. So, are you white, too? Just wondering, sweet heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am of mixed race but consider myself as a black man. Both my parents were black , but both of their parents were not. Strange though, at one point in American history ,  if a white person had as little as one percent black blood , they called them black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
Click to expand...



To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I am ,I have your attention
> 
> I am honored
> 
> I am curious ,  explain to me why you are reading this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding lefties and their vileness, allows me to understand what is destroying my nation.
> 
> Understanding gives me a comforting illusion of control.
> 
> 
> Calling you lefties on your complete bullshit also soothes my rage.
> 
> 
> I note that you have done NOTHING to support any of the nonsensical claims you have made.
> 
> YOur lack of even trying shows that you know that you are lying, instead of being sincerely deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will soothe your rage , because its the rage of a dominant immigrant. Everyone in the US are immigrants except the native Indians. The US began the destruction of America  when they dismantled the Indians. Your selfish rage likes to forget that history.
> 
> There is nothing that can prove this to an enraged white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THat was a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> 
> I was born here. That is the opposite of an immigrant. You don't get to change the meaning of common words just because you are a leftist.
> 
> Everyone in the US is not an Immigrant. That is moronic nonsense. Try to be less of a liar.
> 
> 
> The die off of Indians was almost completely caused by disease, centuries before the US existed. Question the crap people are pouring into your mind.
> 
> 
> My rage is righteous. I forget NOTHING.
> 
> 
> Your rationalization for refusing to support your arguments is noted and ridiculed.
> 
> 
> Liberals: Al the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you admit you are a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I admit to having some racism , yes ; and I admit that your calling your  rage righteous, is mighty  white of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some? It seems to be your primary attribute.
> 
> 
> My description of my "rage as righteous" is not a "white" of me. It is an individual act.
> 
> It does not , for example, reflect at all on HIllary Clinton, despite us sharing skin tone.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on John F. Kennedy, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on Jane Fonda, despite the fact that she was also white.
> 
> It does not reflect on WInston Churchill, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It is something I as an individual did.
> 
> 
> Your inability to grasp that is to be expected from a standard race obsessed racist leftist.
Click to expand...



I am obsessed with ice cream , God , Jesus , the bible , my children , history , trees , fruit and women. I am not obsessed with racism , but it was forced on me by life  , Mostly by white men.  There are many things I cannot grasp ,  the unusual mentality of many whites is but one of them.

Oh ,I am also obsessed with writing.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding lefties and their vileness, allows me to understand what is destroying my nation.
> 
> Understanding gives me a comforting illusion of control.
> 
> 
> Calling you lefties on your complete bullshit also soothes my rage.
> 
> 
> I note that you have done NOTHING to support any of the nonsensical claims you have made.
> 
> YOur lack of even trying shows that you know that you are lying, instead of being sincerely deluded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will soothe your rage , because its the rage of a dominant immigrant. Everyone in the US are immigrants except the native Indians. The US began the destruction of America  when they dismantled the Indians. Your selfish rage likes to forget that history.
> 
> There is nothing that can prove this to an enraged white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THat was a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> 
> I was born here. That is the opposite of an immigrant. You don't get to change the meaning of common words just because you are a leftist.
> 
> Everyone in the US is not an Immigrant. That is moronic nonsense. Try to be less of a liar.
> 
> 
> The die off of Indians was almost completely caused by disease, centuries before the US existed. Question the crap people are pouring into your mind.
> 
> 
> My rage is righteous. I forget NOTHING.
> 
> 
> Your rationalization for refusing to support your arguments is noted and ridiculed.
> 
> 
> Liberals: Al the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you admit you are a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I admit to having some racism , yes ; and I admit that your calling your  rage righteous, is mighty  white of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some? It seems to be your primary attribute.
> 
> 
> My description of my "rage as righteous" is not a "white" of me. It is an individual act.
> 
> It does not , for example, reflect at all on HIllary Clinton, despite us sharing skin tone.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on John F. Kennedy, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on Jane Fonda, despite the fact that she was also white.
> 
> It does not reflect on WInston Churchill, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It is something I as an individual did.
> 
> 
> Your inability to grasp that is to be expected from a standard race obsessed racist leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am obsessed with ice cream , God , Jesus , the bible , my children , history , trees , fruit and women. I am not obsessed with racism , but it was forced on me by life  , Mostly by white men.  There are many things I cannot grasp ,  the unusual mentality of many whites is but one of them.
> 
> Oh ,I am also obsessed with writing.
Click to expand...



YOur behavior on this thread proves otherwise. 


When you have to lie this much, does it not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?


----------



## MaryL

Actually, as an old white gal  getting shoved down in the snow outside my house by cops at  gunpoint...yeah, ironic as hell. They were looking for a  Black MALE robber! And I get this special treatment  because I live in poor Hispanic/black community, and dared to walk outside my own house to see what the hell was going on!  Being older and female and white, they didn't cut me any slack.  Nope. What privileges   you referring too, again?


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will soothe your rage , because its the rage of a dominant immigrant. Everyone in the US are immigrants except the native Indians. The US began the destruction of America  when they dismantled the Indians. Your selfish rage likes to forget that history.
> 
> There is nothing that can prove this to an enraged white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat was a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> 
> I was born here. That is the opposite of an immigrant. You don't get to change the meaning of common words just because you are a leftist.
> 
> Everyone in the US is not an Immigrant. That is moronic nonsense. Try to be less of a liar.
> 
> 
> The die off of Indians was almost completely caused by disease, centuries before the US existed. Question the crap people are pouring into your mind.
> 
> 
> My rage is righteous. I forget NOTHING.
> 
> 
> Your rationalization for refusing to support your arguments is noted and ridiculed.
> 
> 
> Liberals: Al the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you admit you are a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I admit to having some racism , yes ; and I admit that your calling your  rage righteous, is mighty  white of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some? It seems to be your primary attribute.
> 
> 
> My description of my "rage as righteous" is not a "white" of me. It is an individual act.
> 
> It does not , for example, reflect at all on HIllary Clinton, despite us sharing skin tone.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on John F. Kennedy, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on Jane Fonda, despite the fact that she was also white.
> 
> It does not reflect on WInston Churchill, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It is something I as an individual did.
> 
> 
> Your inability to grasp that is to be expected from a standard race obsessed racist leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am obsessed with ice cream , God , Jesus , the bible , my children , history , trees , fruit and women. I am not obsessed with racism , but it was forced on me by life  , Mostly by white men.  There are many things I cannot grasp ,  the unusual mentality of many whites is but one of them.
> 
> Oh ,I am also obsessed with writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior on this thread proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> When you have to lie this much, does it not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
Click to expand...


I have fought from the wrong side  all my life. You must excuse my behavior , I just don't like white superiority in any form it raises its ugly head.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THat was a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> 
> I was born here. That is the opposite of an immigrant. You don't get to change the meaning of common words just because you are a leftist.
> 
> Everyone in the US is not an Immigrant. That is moronic nonsense. Try to be less of a liar.
> 
> 
> The die off of Indians was almost completely caused by disease, centuries before the US existed. Question the crap people are pouring into your mind.
> 
> 
> My rage is righteous. I forget NOTHING.
> 
> 
> Your rationalization for refusing to support your arguments is noted and ridiculed.
> 
> 
> Liberals: Al the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you admit you are a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit to having some racism , yes ; and I admit that your calling your  rage righteous, is mighty  white of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some? It seems to be your primary attribute.
> 
> 
> My description of my "rage as righteous" is not a "white" of me. It is an individual act.
> 
> It does not , for example, reflect at all on HIllary Clinton, despite us sharing skin tone.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on John F. Kennedy, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on Jane Fonda, despite the fact that she was also white.
> 
> It does not reflect on WInston Churchill, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It is something I as an individual did.
> 
> 
> Your inability to grasp that is to be expected from a standard race obsessed racist leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am obsessed with ice cream , God , Jesus , the bible , my children , history , trees , fruit and women. I am not obsessed with racism , but it was forced on me by life  , Mostly by white men.  There are many things I cannot grasp ,  the unusual mentality of many whites is but one of them.
> 
> Oh ,I am also obsessed with writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior on this thread proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> When you have to lie this much, does it not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have fought from the wrong side  all my life. You must excuse my behavior , I just don't like white superiority in any form it raises its ugly head.
Click to expand...



You seem to think that saying "White Superiority" a lot is some form of supporting argument.


You claims have been complete nonsense and you have not even tried to suppor them.


Yet you keep repeating them.

You are a troll.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Actually, as an old white gal  getting shoved down in the snow outside my house by cops at  gunpoint...yeah, ironic as hell. They were looking for a  Black MALE robber! And I get this special treatment  because I live in poor Hispanic/black community, and dared to walk outside my own house to see what the hell was going on!  Being older and female and white, they didn't cut me any slack.  Nope. What privileges   you referring too, again?




I am so sorry you had to experience that , I have experienced it as well.

In case you missed the 35 examples I already gave , consider this;
White Privilege: The Invisible Advantages & Apparent Disadvantages Research Paper Starter - eNotes.com


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit to having some racism , yes ; and I admit that your calling your  rage righteous, is mighty  white of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some? It seems to be your primary attribute.
> 
> 
> My description of my "rage as righteous" is not a "white" of me. It is an individual act.
> 
> It does not , for example, reflect at all on HIllary Clinton, despite us sharing skin tone.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on John F. Kennedy, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on Jane Fonda, despite the fact that she was also white.
> 
> It does not reflect on WInston Churchill, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It is something I as an individual did.
> 
> 
> Your inability to grasp that is to be expected from a standard race obsessed racist leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am obsessed with ice cream , God , Jesus , the bible , my children , history , trees , fruit and women. I am not obsessed with racism , but it was forced on me by life  , Mostly by white men.  There are many things I cannot grasp ,  the unusual mentality of many whites is but one of them.
> 
> Oh ,I am also obsessed with writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior on this thread proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> When you have to lie this much, does it not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have fought from the wrong side  all my life. You must excuse my behavior , I just don't like white superiority in any form it raises its ugly head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that saying "White Superiority" a lot is some form of supporting argument.
> 
> 
> You claims have been complete nonsense and you have not even tried to suppor them.
> 
> 
> Yet you keep repeating them.
> 
> You are a troll.
Click to expand...



Why are you reading what a troll has to say?


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some? It seems to be your primary attribute.
> 
> 
> My description of my "rage as righteous" is not a "white" of me. It is an individual act.
> 
> It does not , for example, reflect at all on HIllary Clinton, despite us sharing skin tone.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on John F. Kennedy, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It does not reflect on Jane Fonda, despite the fact that she was also white.
> 
> It does not reflect on WInston Churchill, despite the fact that he was also white.
> 
> 
> It is something I as an individual did.
> 
> 
> Your inability to grasp that is to be expected from a standard race obsessed racist leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am obsessed with ice cream , God , Jesus , the bible , my children , history , trees , fruit and women. I am not obsessed with racism , but it was forced on me by life  , Mostly by white men.  There are many things I cannot grasp ,  the unusual mentality of many whites is but one of them.
> 
> Oh ,I am also obsessed with writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior on this thread proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> When you have to lie this much, does it not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have fought from the wrong side  all my life. You must excuse my behavior , I just don't like white superiority in any form it raises its ugly head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that saying "White Superiority" a lot is some form of supporting argument.
> 
> 
> You claims have been complete nonsense and you have not even tried to suppor them.
> 
> 
> Yet you keep repeating them.
> 
> You are a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you reading what a troll has to say?
Click to expand...



Pointing out your lies and nonsense for the benefit of the readers.


Otherwise you vile leftists get to define the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, used as a form of propaganda..


YOur complete lack of any attempt to support your absurd claims and positions continue to reveal that you know that you are talking nonsense.


I have repeatedly asked you a question.


Why do you hold to a political side, when you know that you are in the wrong?


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am obsessed with ice cream , God , Jesus , the bible , my children , history , trees , fruit and women. I am not obsessed with racism , but it was forced on me by life  , Mostly by white men.  There are many things I cannot grasp ,  the unusual mentality of many whites is but one of them.
> 
> Oh ,I am also obsessed with writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior on this thread proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> When you have to lie this much, does it not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have fought from the wrong side  all my life. You must excuse my behavior , I just don't like white superiority in any form it raises its ugly head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that saying "White Superiority" a lot is some form of supporting argument.
> 
> 
> You claims have been complete nonsense and you have not even tried to suppor them.
> 
> 
> Yet you keep repeating them.
> 
> You are a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you reading what a troll has to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your lies and nonsense for the benefit of the readers.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you vile leftists get to define the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, used as a form of propaganda..
> 
> 
> YOur complete lack of any attempt to support your absurd claims and positions continue to reveal that you know that you are talking nonsense.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you a question.
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a political side, when you know that you are in the wrong?
Click to expand...



I hold little interest in politics. You are much of the proof I need , you. Your the perfect example of an arrogant white man ,an unexpected welcomed blessing to this thread;

White Men as The Problem -


----------



## MaryL

I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior on this thread proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> When you have to lie this much, does it not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have fought from the wrong side  all my life. You must excuse my behavior , I just don't like white superiority in any form it raises its ugly head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that saying "White Superiority" a lot is some form of supporting argument.
> 
> 
> You claims have been complete nonsense and you have not even tried to suppor them.
> 
> 
> Yet you keep repeating them.
> 
> You are a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you reading what a troll has to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your lies and nonsense for the benefit of the readers.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you vile leftists get to define the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, used as a form of propaganda..
> 
> 
> YOur complete lack of any attempt to support your absurd claims and positions continue to reveal that you know that you are talking nonsense.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you a question.
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a political side, when you know that you are in the wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold little interest in politics. You are much of the proof I need , you. Your the perfect example of an arrogant white man ,an unexpected welcomed blessing to this thread;
> 
> White Men as The Problem -
Click to expand...


Someone as obsessed with Race as you is not interested in politics? 

That is not credible.


Politics and race are horribly intertwined in this nation.

If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?


Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.




Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.
Click to expand...

Yes, and you got my response. Does looking deeper into this threaten you? You want the blue pill or the red one?


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.
Click to expand...



It's the same as being black, only without a whole industry dedicated to filling your head full of racist rage and entitlement and excuses.


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have fought from the wrong side  all my life. You must excuse my behavior , I just don't like white superiority in any form it raises its ugly head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that saying "White Superiority" a lot is some form of supporting argument.
> 
> 
> You claims have been complete nonsense and you have not even tried to suppor them.
> 
> 
> Yet you keep repeating them.
> 
> You are a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you reading what a troll has to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your lies and nonsense for the benefit of the readers.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you vile leftists get to define the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, used as a form of propaganda..
> 
> 
> YOur complete lack of any attempt to support your absurd claims and positions continue to reveal that you know that you are talking nonsense.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you a question.
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a political side, when you know that you are in the wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold little interest in politics. You are much of the proof I need , you. Your the perfect example of an arrogant white man ,an unexpected welcomed blessing to this thread;
> 
> White Men as The Problem -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone as obsessed with Race as you is not interested in politics?
> 
> That is not credible.
> 
> 
> Politics and race are horribly intertwined in this nation.
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
Click to expand...



I said I have little interest in politics but I do often wonder what it is like to be white? To be saturated with selfishness , and totally blind  to it,  is simply astounding to me.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that saying "White Superiority" a lot is some form of supporting argument.
> 
> 
> You claims have been complete nonsense and you have not even tried to suppor them.
> 
> 
> Yet you keep repeating them.
> 
> You are a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you reading what a troll has to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your lies and nonsense for the benefit of the readers.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you vile leftists get to define the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, used as a form of propaganda..
> 
> 
> YOur complete lack of any attempt to support your absurd claims and positions continue to reveal that you know that you are talking nonsense.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you a question.
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a political side, when you know that you are in the wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold little interest in politics. You are much of the proof I need , you. Your the perfect example of an arrogant white man ,an unexpected welcomed blessing to this thread;
> 
> White Men as The Problem -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone as obsessed with Race as you is not interested in politics?
> 
> That is not credible.
> 
> 
> Politics and race are horribly intertwined in this nation.
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said I have little interest in politics but I do often wonder what it is like to be white? To be saturated with selfishness , and totally blind  to it,  is simply astounding to me.
Click to expand...


As I already said, your claim is not credible. 

You are a liar, and a poor one at that.


If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?


Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and you got my response. Does looking deeper into this threaten you? You want the blue pill or the red one?
Click to expand...



I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.

I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and you got my response. Does looking deeper into this threaten you? You want the blue pill or the red one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.
> 
> I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.
Click to expand...

Really?  You made me laugh, you have a crystal ball that is  irrefutable? You are  blaming whites already for future crimes, let  alone all past ones? I have to ask you, HOW does it FEEL to be a SMUG self righteous  jerk?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and you got my response. Does looking deeper into this threaten you? You want the blue pill or the red one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.
> 
> I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You made me laugh, you have a crystal ball that is  irrefutable? You are  blaming whites already for future crimes, let  alone all past ones? I have to ask you, HOW does it FEEL to be a SMUG self righteous  jerk?
Click to expand...



The truth will come out. Whites commit way more crimes than blacks in America;

The TRUTH about FBI Crime Statistics by Race - Racism In America


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you reading what a troll has to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your lies and nonsense for the benefit of the readers.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you vile leftists get to define the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, used as a form of propaganda..
> 
> 
> YOur complete lack of any attempt to support your absurd claims and positions continue to reveal that you know that you are talking nonsense.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you a question.
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a political side, when you know that you are in the wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold little interest in politics. You are much of the proof I need , you. Your the perfect example of an arrogant white man ,an unexpected welcomed blessing to this thread;
> 
> White Men as The Problem -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone as obsessed with Race as you is not interested in politics?
> 
> That is not credible.
> 
> 
> Politics and race are horribly intertwined in this nation.
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said I have little interest in politics but I do often wonder what it is like to be white? To be saturated with selfishness , and totally blind  to it,  is simply astounding to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I already said, your claim is not credible.
> 
> You are a liar, and a poor one at that.
> 
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
Click to expand...



I was kind of hoping other whites would join in on this fray ;  but I can make a living off of you on this thread. Thank you for your whiteness. You certainly stand up for white.


----------



## MaryL

Well, its relative, isn't it? 


Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was threatened as result of my mere presence near blacks. I may be poor, but not stupid. Blacks live with this weird halo of ultra violence, we ignore it. White privilege may be  unacceptable. But the self destructive antisocial culture that is Black culture? We can't question THAT?  Lets look deeper into that, instead. White privilege is looking like a red herring. Lets examine Black self destructive violence, it a far bigger factor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and you got my response. Does looking deeper into this threaten you? You want the blue pill or the red one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.
> 
> I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You made me laugh, you have a crystal ball that is  irrefutable? You are  blaming whites already for future crimes, let  alone all past ones? I have to ask you, HOW does it FEEL to be a SMUG self righteous  jerk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth will come out. Whites commit way more crimes than blacks in America;
> 
> The TRUTH about FBI Crime Statistics by Race - Racism In America
Click to expand...

You don't like whites, do you? Looking for every reason under the sun to justify your hate. Chi-lax. White people suck. Blacks suck. Human beings suck. But we have some redeeming qualities. We are all human in there somewhere.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Well, its relative, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in another thread ; you start it ,I will participate. But as for this thread , I wonder out loud what it is like to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you got my response. Does looking deeper into this threaten you? You want the blue pill or the red one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.
> 
> I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You made me laugh, you have a crystal ball that is  irrefutable? You are  blaming whites already for future crimes, let  alone all past ones? I have to ask you, HOW does it FEEL to be a SMUG self righteous  jerk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth will come out. Whites commit way more crimes than blacks in America;
> 
> The TRUTH about FBI Crime Statistics by Race - Racism In America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like whites, do you? Looking for every reason under the sun to justify your hate. Chi-lax. White people suck. Blacks suck. Human beings suck. But we have some redeeming qualities. We are all human in there somewhere.
Click to expand...


I agree ,  well stated. But listen ,I been in the religious section for months now , stomping on Christianity and all its righteousness.  So I need to give them a brief break ;  I guess I stay in this section a few days and stomp on those who have been stomping on blacks.

Okay , I'll admit , part of me likes doing these things. You know ,going against the righteous grain.


----------



## MaryL

I often wondered why people hold being "white" as something special. It isn't. We don't think it is. Does it matter? Why do Hispanics underplay the effect of Illegal aliens? Why do Blacks minimize the high crime/murder rates?  Why? Self deception is what we humans are good at.


----------



## joebfishin

their called mud sharks enjoy yourself


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> I often wondered why people hold being "white" as something special. It isn't. We don't think it is. Does it matter? Why do Hispanics underplay the effect of Illegal aliens? Why do Blacks minimize the high crime/murder rates?  Why? Self deception is what we humans are good at.



I think I know why ; I  ... I ... Oh my ... excuse me , I feel another poem;

I wonder what it is like to be white
you know , able to leap tall buildings in a single bound
able to con the world without making a sound
able to make some races wish they were white
able to turn darkness into light
able to preach  a word like pure honey
and rip the church off of all its money

I wonder what it is like to be white?


----------



## Synthaholic

*I wonder what its like to be white?*


It's the best, dude.  I highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## joebfishin

im so sorry you feel this way its not my fault or any other man or womens fault that you were chosen to be the worlds rotten step child


----------



## Mickiel

Synthaholic said:


> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> It's the best, dude.  I highly recommend it to everyone.




I wonder why Sarah Palin never admitted to that relationship with that ex lakers basketball player? You know , the black one?


----------



## joebfishin

If she did that would make her a Mud shark too


----------



## joebfishin

Have a good night Im not feeding into this crap anymore


----------



## MizMolly

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
Click to expand...

Being the racist that this poster is, he is talking as if he knows all about white people, according to his observations I suppose. Well, according to MY observations, it is not whites committing the most violent crimes today per captia, whites aren't rallying behind criminals, if they are guilty, they deserve to be punished, regardless of race. He must have low self esteem to think whites put themselves on a high pedestal. This is pure bullshit. I treat everyone according to their behavior. If the behavior of a culture is negative, they will not be accepted nor treated with respect. Period.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its relative, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you got my response. Does looking deeper into this threaten you? You want the blue pill or the red one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.
> 
> I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You made me laugh, you have a crystal ball that is  irrefutable? You are  blaming whites already for future crimes, let  alone all past ones? I have to ask you, HOW does it FEEL to be a SMUG self righteous  jerk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth will come out. Whites commit way more crimes than blacks in America;
> 
> The TRUTH about FBI Crime Statistics by Race - Racism In America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like whites, do you? Looking for every reason under the sun to justify your hate. Chi-lax. White people suck. Blacks suck. Human beings suck. But we have some redeeming qualities. We are all human in there somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree ,  well stated. But listen ,I been in the religious section for months now , stomping on Christianity and all its righteousness.  So I need to give them a brief break ;  I guess I stay in this section a few days and stomp on those who have been stomping on blacks.
> 
> Okay , I'll admit , part of me likes doing these things. You know ,going against the righteous grain.
Click to expand...

Seems more like you are going WITH the grain, pretending to be some kind of iconoclast. Which you are definitely  not. You are just another anonymous politically correct mafioso group-think  enforcer. Sorry.


----------



## Mickiel

joebfishin said:


> Have a good night Im not feeding into this crap anymore



Ahhh ,my first white casualty.

Kind of  gets me right here!


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being the racist that this poster is, he is talking as if he knows all about white people, according to his observations I suppose. Well, according to MY observations, it is not whites committing the most violent crimes today per captia, whites aren't rallying behind criminals, if they are guilty, they deserve to be punished, regardless of race. He must have low self esteem to think whites put themselves on a high pedestal. This is pure bullshit. I treat everyone according to their behavior. If the behavior of a culture is negative, they will not be accepted nor treated with respect. Period.
Click to expand...



Ahhh , spoken like a real white man. Just as blind as your ancestors.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. So, are you white, too? Just wondering, sweet heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am of mixed race but consider myself as a black man. Both my parents were black , but both of their parents were not. Strange though, at one point in American history ,  if a white person had as little as one percent black blood , they called them black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
Click to expand...

Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its relative, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.
> 
> I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You made me laugh, you have a crystal ball that is  irrefutable? You are  blaming whites already for future crimes, let  alone all past ones? I have to ask you, HOW does it FEEL to be a SMUG self righteous  jerk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth will come out. Whites commit way more crimes than blacks in America;
> 
> The TRUTH about FBI Crime Statistics by Race - Racism In America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like whites, do you? Looking for every reason under the sun to justify your hate. Chi-lax. White people suck. Blacks suck. Human beings suck. But we have some redeeming qualities. We are all human in there somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree ,  well stated. But listen ,I been in the religious section for months now , stomping on Christianity and all its righteousness.  So I need to give them a brief break ;  I guess I stay in this section a few days and stomp on those who have been stomping on blacks.
> 
> Okay , I'll admit , part of me likes doing these things. You know ,going against the righteous grain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems more like you are going WITH the grain, pretending to be some kind of iconoclast. Which you are definitely  not. You are just another anonymous politically correct mafioso group-think  enforcer. Sorry.
Click to expand...




MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its relative, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said not in this thread , but I would discuss it in another one. No , this thread  is going to stay white, not off white.
> 
> I think race and religion are going  to be the destruction of humanity. And believe me , whites are going to be deeply involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You made me laugh, you have a crystal ball that is  irrefutable? You are  blaming whites already for future crimes, let  alone all past ones? I have to ask you, HOW does it FEEL to be a SMUG self righteous  jerk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth will come out. Whites commit way more crimes than blacks in America;
> 
> The TRUTH about FBI Crime Statistics by Race - Racism In America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like whites, do you? Looking for every reason under the sun to justify your hate. Chi-lax. White people suck. Blacks suck. Human beings suck. But we have some redeeming qualities. We are all human in there somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree ,  well stated. But listen ,I been in the religious section for months now , stomping on Christianity and all its righteousness.  So I need to give them a brief break ;  I guess I stay in this section a few days and stomp on those who have been stomping on blacks.
> 
> Okay , I'll admit , part of me likes doing these things. You know ,going against the righteous grain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems more like you are going WITH the grain, pretending to be some kind of iconoclast. Which you are definitely  not. You are just another anonymous politically correct mafioso group-think  enforcer. Sorry.
Click to expand...



 Well thank you Mary , your very inspiring; I have been inspiried to write more poems than I have in a while.

Mary had a little lamb whose skin was white as snow
and everywhere the lamb went , a black one showed up and spoiled the show.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am of mixed race but consider myself as a black man. Both my parents were black , but both of their parents were not. Strange though, at one point in American history ,  if a white person had as little as one percent black blood , they called them black.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
Click to expand...



Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.

Hello!


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> s
> Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
Click to expand...

No I didn't,nor did anyone alive today. There lies a major problem in discussing race relations. Why do you and others bring up history when clearly we have nothing to do with it? I drew NO blood from anyone, neither did my ancestors. You appear to be looking for excuses for your hatred and/or dislike of whites. Stop blaming others for whatever misfortunes you seem to think was caused by whites against your race.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't,nor did anyone alive today. There lies a major problem in discussing race relations. Why do you and others bring up history when clearly we have nothing to do with it? I drew NO blood from anyone, neither did my ancestors. You appear to be looking for excuses for your hatred and/or dislike of whites. Stop blaming others for whatever misfortunes you seem to think was caused by whites against your race.
Click to expand...


Well okay , lets erase the past history of whites , lets just use 2016 , the present. Do blacks face racism?

11 Examples Of Casual, Everyday Racism In Our Society

Lets just forget ALL the past ; if you tell me the city you live in ,may  I use your most recent newspaper to add to these points?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't,nor did anyone alive today. There lies a major problem in discussing race relations. Why do you and others bring up history when clearly we have nothing to do with it? I drew NO blood from anyone, neither did my ancestors. You appear to be looking for excuses for your hatred and/or dislike of whites. Stop blaming others for whatever misfortunes you seem to think was caused by whites against your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well okay , lets erase the past history of whites , lets just use 2016 , the present. Do blacks face racism?
> 
> 11 Examples Of Casual, Everyday Racism In Our Society
> 
> Lets just forget ALL the past ; if you tell me the city you live in ,may  I use your most recent newspaper to add to these points?
Click to expand...

I never said blacks don't face racism. A lot of it is caused by the behavior and crime. Some is just plain racial hate which is so sad. I am not from here but I currently live in Little Rock, Arkansas. The newspapers here report a lot of black crime, but whites are not exempt. Like I said, there is good and bad in every race.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> s
> Well, be that as it may. I don't have much of any privilege, in fact, that is so uninformed and ignorant it sounds humorously  stereotyped. What "rights and privileges" do you think I have that YOU don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
Click to expand...

Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.


----------



## Muhammed

The Irish Ram said:


> The reward for a job well done, is to have done it.


What job is that?


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't,nor did anyone alive today. There lies a major problem in discussing race relations. Why do you and others bring up history when clearly we have nothing to do with it? I drew NO blood from anyone, neither did my ancestors. You appear to be looking for excuses for your hatred and/or dislike of whites. Stop blaming others for whatever misfortunes you seem to think was caused by whites against your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well okay , lets erase the past history of whites , lets just use 2016 , the present. Do blacks face racism?
> 
> 11 Examples Of Casual, Everyday Racism In Our Society
> 
> Lets just forget ALL the past ; if you tell me the city you live in ,may  I use your most recent newspaper to add to these points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said blacks don't face racism. A lot of it is caused by the behavior and crime. Some is just plain racial hate which is so sad. I am not from here but I currently live in Little Rock, Arkansas. The newspapers here report a lot of black crime, but whites are not exempt. Like I said, there is good and bad in every race.
Click to expand...



Miz Molly ,I studied your state for 15 minutes ; in just 15 minutes you know what I discovered? Your state is considered the most racist state in America. And I bet you had no idea. Here is what the people of color who live in your state think of it ;

Arkansas: Most Racist States In the U.S. | TheTopTens®


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
Click to expand...



Well ,I have one white woman requesting that I do not mention history, and another one claiming I have no grasp of history;

Will white wonders never cease?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't,nor did anyone alive today. There lies a major problem in discussing race relations. Why do you and others bring up history when clearly we have nothing to do with it? I drew NO blood from anyone, neither did my ancestors. You appear to be looking for excuses for your hatred and/or dislike of whites. Stop blaming others for whatever misfortunes you seem to think was caused by whites against your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well okay , lets erase the past history of whites , lets just use 2016 , the present. Do blacks face racism?
> 
> 11 Examples Of Casual, Everyday Racism In Our Society
> 
> Lets just forget ALL the past ; if you tell me the city you live in ,may  I use your most recent newspaper to add to these points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said blacks don't face racism. A lot of it is caused by the behavior and crime. Some is just plain racial hate which is so sad. I am not from here but I currently live in Little Rock, Arkansas. The newspapers here report a lot of black crime, but whites are not exempt. Like I said, there is good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Miz Molly ,I studied your state for 15 minutes ; in just 15 minutes you know what I discovered? Your state is considered the most racist state in America. And I bet you had no idea. Here is what the people of color who live in your state think of it ;
> 
> Arkansas: Most Racist States In the U.S. | TheTopTens®
Click to expand...

I know there are racist, but of course some racism is against a behavior. I have met true hateful people here and I have also seen many blacks call whites racist simply for disagreeing with them on any topic. I was not raised in a racist atmosphere. If you look at the local newspaper articles here, there is much more black violent crime here than white. I dislike all criminals, regardless of race.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well ,I have one white woman requesting that I do not mention history, and another one claiming I have no grasp of history;
> 
> Will white wonders never cease?
Click to expand...

There is a difference between mentioning history and blaming history on people alive today.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well ,I have one white woman requesting that I do not mention history, and another one claiming I have no grasp of history;
> 
> Will white wonders never cease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between mentioning history and blaming history on people alive today.
Click to expand...



I think it is a difference ,yes. But all of us are a byproduct of yesterday.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


Actually, white people tend to be more self aware than blacks...blacks are the ones who act like they have an inborn superiority complex....because they lack the high level of self awareness that say, whites and Asians have.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't,nor did anyone alive today. There lies a major problem in discussing race relations. Why do you and others bring up history when clearly we have nothing to do with it? I drew NO blood from anyone, neither did my ancestors. You appear to be looking for excuses for your hatred and/or dislike of whites. Stop blaming others for whatever misfortunes you seem to think was caused by whites against your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well okay , lets erase the past history of whites , lets just use 2016 , the present. Do blacks face racism?
> 
> 11 Examples Of Casual, Everyday Racism In Our Society
> 
> Lets just forget ALL the past ; if you tell me the city you live in ,may  I use your most recent newspaper to add to these points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said blacks don't face racism. A lot of it is caused by the behavior and crime. Some is just plain racial hate which is so sad. I am not from here but I currently live in Little Rock, Arkansas. The newspapers here report a lot of black crime, but whites are not exempt. Like I said, there is good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Miz Molly ,I studied your state for 15 minutes ; in just 15 minutes you know what I discovered? Your state is considered the most racist state in America. And I bet you had no idea. Here is what the people of color who live in your state think of it ;
> 
> Arkansas: Most Racist States In the U.S. | TheTopTens®
Click to expand...

So why don't they move?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
Click to expand...


Actually Trump is doing a fine job of mobilizing anyone who is sane against himself. 

It definately appears that the OP is getting inside some people's heads here.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> As you can see in this thread , one way to understand what it is like to be white , is rage. The white man is in a rage , mad at the world and all people in it.
> 
> That's one thing which makes him so dangerous.





Meanwhile, the fury of Pol Pot's social and economic reform policies carried out by the mystery-shrouded Angka, or "inner" party organization, eventually was to make Pol Pot's name synonymous with one of the modern world's worst holocausts. Forced evacuation, through extended death marches, of the inhabitants of major cities and resettlement and harshly exploitive labor of tens of thousands in agricultural work projects; deliberate withholding of adequate food and medical care; systematic mass killings of all "old dandruff"—i.e., suspected subversives, especially those who had white collar or intellectual occupations or political experience—all these reflected Pol Pot's brand of ideology in which Rousseauist purism and Stalinist terrorism were uniquely blended. Great emphasis was placed in Pol Pot's policies on the training of the young and on the creation of a "New Man" in Cambodia. Even after Pol Pot was driven from power, young teenagers remained among his dedicated followers in the DK's "Revolutionary Army." But the killings and deliberate neglect by the Pol Pot regime cost some 1.6 million Cambodians their lives—nearly 20 percent of the country's total population.

Above is an excerpt from an article on the Revolution in Cambodia. Ever wonder how an ideology could turn youth in a nation to torture and murder their own people?  It starts by turning the minds of those youths in a direction where they see their neighbor as other than human.  I think people like you would have fit in just fine in that DK army, you've got just the right mind for that.

While it is true,  white people colonized around the planet,..  it was people who happened to be white, yes,  and this was because of Social, economic and other factors, such as time and geography.  It was not anything inherent to do with RACE.    Black people,  Arabs and others have had their conquests ,  the fact that they were not as successful was also because of social and economic reasons etc.    Not RACIAL.    

The white society that exists today,  (news flash my friend)  is not the same society that existed 500 years ago, or even 100 years ago.  Its for this reason that people from all over the world have been flocking to those " white societies"   you and others like you have this distain for.   They come to these societies because they offer the 
best opportunity for peace and opportunity. Well, in the Case of the US, its not truely a white society, its multi-ethnic
but up until the last few years people were happy to be considered American,  scholars inside our university and government are trying hard to make that concept something ugly and disdainful that needs to be turned on its head.
People who like to single out ONE race?   and say they are all the same?   when you hear someone talking like that, turn around and walk the other way, their wearing the same ugly mask that appears over and over again throughout history,  and THOSE are the dangerous ones.


----------



## Igrok_

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
Click to expand...

oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Muhammed said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reward for a job well done, is to have done it.
> 
> 
> 
> What job is that?
Click to expand...


Any job large or small.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets start with these 17;
> 17 Deplorable Examples Of White Privilege
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
Click to expand...




Is this where you start whining at being called a racist?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in any way included in any way with privilege any more than you are, so don't all  lump whites together. Isn't that what ethnic profiling is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where you start whining at being called a racist?
Click to expand...

I think this is where she should call you a gook and not care if you call her racist or not.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_The exact same as it is to be any other 'color', because skin color has nothing to do with what's on the inside._


----------



## Unkotare

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where you start whining at being called a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is where she should call you a gook.....
Click to expand...




That wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.

I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
Click to expand...

Its not an inferiority complex, it's called self awareness. Studies have shown blacks have a hard time with abstract thinking and self awareness. And this actually helps you in a way. You think you're better than you actually are and you're too stupid to even notice!


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not an inferiority complex, it's called self awareness. Studies have shown blacks have a hard time with abstract thinking and self awareness. And this actually helps you in a way. You think you're better than you actually are and you're too stupid to even notice!
Click to expand...

Let me guess. Studies by white people with inferiority complexes?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not an inferiority complex, it's called self awareness. Studies have shown blacks have a hard time with abstract thinking and self awareness. And this actually helps you in a way. You think you're better than you actually are and you're too stupid to even notice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. Studies by white people with inferiority complexes?
Click to expand...

A mixed team of researchers actually. Some Indians and whites. No jiggs though....unsurprisingly. Lol


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not an inferiority complex, it's called self awareness. Studies have shown blacks have a hard time with abstract thinking and self awareness. And this actually helps you in a way. You think you're better than you actually are and you're too stupid to even notice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. Studies by white people with inferiority complexes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mixed team of researchers actually. Some Indians and whites. No jiggs though....unsurprisingly. Lol
Click to expand...

If it was only indians and whites then it isnt valid.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not an inferiority complex, it's called self awareness. Studies have shown blacks have a hard time with abstract thinking and self awareness. And this actually helps you in a way. You think you're better than you actually are and you're too stupid to even notice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. Studies by white people with inferiority complexes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mixed team of researchers actually. Some Indians and whites. No jiggs though....unsurprisingly. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was only indians and whites then it isnt valid.
Click to expand...

Anything done by dindus is invalid.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an inferiority complex, it's called self awareness. Studies have shown blacks have a hard time with abstract thinking and self awareness. And this actually helps you in a way. You think you're better than you actually are and you're too stupid to even notice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. Studies by white people with inferiority complexes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mixed team of researchers actually. Some Indians and whites. No jiggs though....unsurprisingly. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was only indians and whites then it isnt valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything done by dindus is invalid.
Click to expand...

Dindus must be whites?  Theyve been caught in lie after lie. Remember Piltdown Man?

We finally know who forged Piltdown Man, one of science’s most notorious hoaxes

*"Whoever committed the forgery, the consequences were long-lasting. The belief that modern humans evolved in Britain persisted for another 40 years — it was so ingrained that many scientists dismissed a real archaic human fossil, the Taung Child, when it was uncovered in South Africa in 1924. And the hoax weakened the public's trust in science. Even today, creationists point to Piltdown Man to justify their suspicion of evolution."*


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your lies and nonsense for the benefit of the readers.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you vile leftists get to define the Conventional Wisdom though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, used as a form of propaganda..
> 
> 
> YOur complete lack of any attempt to support your absurd claims and positions continue to reveal that you know that you are talking nonsense.
> 
> 
> I have repeatedly asked you a question.
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a political side, when you know that you are in the wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hold little interest in politics. You are much of the proof I need , you. Your the perfect example of an arrogant white man ,an unexpected welcomed blessing to this thread;
> 
> White Men as The Problem -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone as obsessed with Race as you is not interested in politics?
> 
> That is not credible.
> 
> 
> Politics and race are horribly intertwined in this nation.
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said I have little interest in politics but I do often wonder what it is like to be white? To be saturated with selfishness , and totally blind  to it,  is simply astounding to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I already said, your claim is not credible.
> 
> You are a liar, and a poor one at that.
> 
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of hoping other whites would join in on this fray ;  but I can make a living off of you on this thread. Thank you for your whiteness. You certainly stand up for white.
Click to expand...


Your words are incoherent nonsense.


Do you consider my words to be a reflection on HIllary Clinton? We are both white.

Do you consider my ideas t be a reflection on FDR? He was white. 

Do you consider my crushing of your lies to be something to that Einstein is responsible for? He was white.


You are making a fool of yourself, and you are too dishonest to admit it.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> It's the best, dude.  I highly recommend it to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why Sarah Palin never admitted to that relationship with that ex lakers basketball player? You know , the black one?
Click to expand...



I wonder why you care about the past boyfriends of a woman you obviously hate.


----------



## Correll

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THis is where I stopped reading.
> 
> YOu are a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  have foolish ways  for sure;  and some unique ways ; I can see through the white wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being the racist that this poster is, he is talking as if he knows all about white people, according to his observations I suppose. Well, according to MY observations, it is not whites committing the most violent crimes today per captia, whites aren't rallying behind criminals, if they are guilty, they deserve to be punished, regardless of race. He must have low self esteem to think whites put themselves on a high pedestal. This is pure bullshit. I treat everyone according to their behavior. If the behavior of a culture is negative, they will not be accepted nor treated with respect. Period.
Click to expand...


AND, he is obviously trying to make things worse. 

You have to wonder about someone who is actively trying to make the world a worse place.


----------



## Moonglow

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Trump is doing a fine job of mobilizing anyone who is sane against himself.
> 
> It definately appears that the OP is getting inside some people's heads here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
Click to expand...



 I love being black , and I hold absolutely no need to convince anyone of that. Welcome to thread. Please excuse me while I stomp on some whites here.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, white people tend to be more self aware than blacks...blacks are the ones who act like they have an inborn superiority complex....because they lack the high level of self awareness that say, whites and Asians have.
Click to expand...



I am curious , are you aware that whites like yourself are getting stomped on in this thread?


----------



## Yarddog

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hold little interest in politics. You are much of the proof I need , you. Your the perfect example of an arrogant white man ,an unexpected welcomed blessing to this thread;
> 
> White Men as The Problem -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone as obsessed with Race as you is not interested in politics?
> 
> That is not credible.
> 
> 
> Politics and race are horribly intertwined in this nation.
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I have little interest in politics but I do often wonder what it is like to be white? To be saturated with selfishness , and totally blind  to it,  is simply astounding to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I already said, your claim is not credible.
> 
> You are a liar, and a poor one at that.
> 
> 
> If you have to lie so much, does that not reveal to you that you are on the wrong side?
> 
> 
> Why are you actively and purposefully on what you know is the wrong side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of hoping other whites would join in on this fray ;  but I can make a living off of you on this thread. Thank you for your whiteness. You certainly stand up for white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your words are incoherent nonsense.
> 
> 
> Do you consider my words to be a reflection on HIllary Clinton? We are both white.
> 
> Do you consider my ideas t be a reflection on FDR? He was white.
> 
> Do you consider my crushing of your lies to be something to that Einstein is responsible for? He was white.
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of yourself, and you are too dishonest to admit it.
Click to expand...



Doesn't matter what you or anyone says,    he might as well be a Nazi in 1930 saying "JEW"   oh yeah,  those Jews have their skills and talents, but their still Jews,  they all the same, cause of all the trouble in the world,...   its the same shit,    People don't see the selfishness in themselves but they can sure as fuck see it in someone else.


----------



## Mickiel

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "White Wall" exists solely in your mind.
> 
> IF you think that the "white race" has an inbred superiority complex, then the only thing you are seeing is your own delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ,I think  the white race has a definite inbred  superiority complex; they feel  as if they are God's prime cattle ;  I have seen this for years. And the white denial of it is equally as stunning.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have seen what you wanted to see.
> 
> And dismissing what people say that you disagree with?
> 
> That is just you being close minded.
> 
> Would you like to support your claim with an argument?
> 
> Keep it concise and to the point. Try to not be crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your too late ,I already know I am crazy ; I am suggesting the white race does not know they are. They have this high opinion of themselves , and anyone who disagrees with that , is considered  inept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to support your claim.
> 
> You, of course, completely failed to even try.
> 
> Which indicates that you know that you are just talking shit.
> 
> 
> SO the question now is, why are you purposefully talking shit?
> 
> MMM, you are a leftist and a racist...
> 
> 
> I bet you are here to try to stir up a race based flame thread, in hopes of scaring minorities and liberals into getting mobilized to fight Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Trump is doing a fine job of mobilizing anyone who is sane against himself.
> 
> It definately appears that the OP is getting inside some people's heads here.
Click to expand...



Yes I am skull searching ,and I am finding some empty headed people;  their whole head is sick and completely devoid of the reality of their race. I find some who are much more sane. Racism  is an acid and it burns the mind  of man.


----------



## Mickiel

Interesting how some whites want to dispose of their history, as if the attitude and mentality of their ancestors cannot be passed down through genes. Now that would be of interest , to study racism through the human genome ,where no one can lie and act so innocent of their inbred  feelings towards blacks.

Because I honestly believe that some whites are just totally unaware of their racism.


----------



## Mickiel

Igrok_ said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
Click to expand...



Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a degree , yes ; you must excuse my visit to this section, I read how many whites were  lashing out at blacks in one manner or another ;  I don't like that. So it barrels down to , if you can give it ,then you can take it ; so I got some lashing of my own to give.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where you start whining at being called a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is where she should call you a gook and not care if you call her racist or not.
Click to expand...



Welcome to thread ,I needed a white like you to visit; I have a theory that racism can be passed down through  the genes. You are most certainly proof of that ; you  did not develop  your racism on your own , you had help from your genome.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think perhaps that whites are "lashing out" at blacks because of their behavior? Look at all the blacks lashing out at whites and cops, as if both entities are entirely bad. There are good and bad in every race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where you start whining at being called a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is where she should call you a gook and not care if you call her racist or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to thread ,I needed a white like you to visit; I have a theory that racism can be passed down through  the genes. You are most certainly proof of that ; you  did not develop  your racism on your own , you had help from your genome.
Click to expand...

My theory is similar. Obviously whites have varying amounts of neanderthal DNA which is not homo sapiens sapiens. This DNA undoubtedly causes whites to exhibit aggressiveness and violence towards Blacks who are by and large pure human.  I think there is a threshold where if you have X amount of neanderthal DNA it causes you to have a low intellect and therefore become racist or easily influenced by racist.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I think some whites are lashing out because of that ; why in history they put the lash  to many blacks ;  which is why  some blacks lash out at whites. You did it to us first. Its then the " Rambo effect" , you drew first blood.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where you start whining at being called a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is where she should call you a gook and not care if you call her racist or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to thread ,I needed a white like you to visit; I have a theory that racism can be passed down through  the genes. You are most certainly proof of that ; you  did not develop  your racism on your own , you had help from your genome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is similar. Obviously whites have varying amounts of neanderthal DNA which is not homo sapiens sapiens. This DNA undoubtedly causes whites to exhibit aggressiveness and violence towards Blacks who are by and large pure human.  I think there is a threshold where if you have X amount of neanderthal DNA it causes you to have a low intellect and therefore become racist or easily influenced by racist.
Click to expand...



I agree wholeheartedly ,some whites can exhibit racism and not even be aware of it. Thus even the denial of racism is inbred.
Are You Racist? You Can Blame Your Genetics - WIT


----------



## Mickiel

Notice the  white double standard;

There was another school shooting ? White people whats wrong?     Nefuri.com


----------



## blastoff

Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.


----------



## Mickiel

I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.


----------



## Mickiel

blastoff said:


> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.




So you are suggesting that blacks should "Act White?" And then they will be blessed?

Oh and welcome to thread ,I have been waiting on you. Come now ,lets not be afraid ,I am not going to hurt you ; lets have at it. You got plenty of help so this is fair.


----------



## Asclepias

blastoff said:


> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.



You had the proclivity to sit on cave porches eating each other and painting yourselves blue before Blacks educated you on how to be civilized.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Notice the  white double standard;
> 
> There was another school shooting ? White people whats wrong?     Nefuri.com




Yeah, your right,  Ive NEVER heard of these things before, its completely hidden!   yeah right! what double standard?   no one is condoning those killings


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?




Get an education
Get a job
Raise your family instead of abandoning them
Pay your mortgage
Pay your taxes
Be honest in your dealing with other
Respect the property of others
That's what it's like to be "white."


----------



## Mickiel

blastoff said:


> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.



Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.

Hello.


----------



## PredFan

You jelly, yes you are.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an inferiority complex, it's called self awareness. Studies have shown blacks have a hard time with abstract thinking and self awareness. And this actually helps you in a way. You think you're better than you actually are and you're too stupid to even notice!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. Studies by white people with inferiority complexes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mixed team of researchers actually. Some Indians and whites. No jiggs though....unsurprisingly. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was only indians and whites then it isnt valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything done by dindus is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dindus must be whites?  Theyve been caught in lie after lie. Remember Piltdown Man?
> 
> We finally know who forged Piltdown Man, one of science’s most notorious hoaxes
> 
> *"Whoever committed the forgery, the consequences were long-lasting. The belief that modern humans evolved in Britain persisted for another 40 years — it was so ingrained that many scientists dismissed a real archaic human fossil, the Taung Child, when it was uncovered in South Africa in 1924. And the hoax weakened the public's trust in science. Even today, creationists point to Piltdown Man to justify their suspicion of evolution."*
Click to expand...

We actually agree on this. But I'd like to know what anthropology has to do with geneticism?


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. Studies by white people with inferiority complexes?
> 
> 
> 
> A mixed team of researchers actually. Some Indians and whites. No jiggs though....unsurprisingly. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was only indians and whites then it isnt valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything done by dindus is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dindus must be whites?  Theyve been caught in lie after lie. Remember Piltdown Man?
> 
> We finally know who forged Piltdown Man, one of science’s most notorious hoaxes
> 
> *"Whoever committed the forgery, the consequences were long-lasting. The belief that modern humans evolved in Britain persisted for another 40 years — it was so ingrained that many scientists dismissed a real archaic human fossil, the Taung Child, when it was uncovered in South Africa in 1924. And the hoax weakened the public's trust in science. Even today, creationists point to Piltdown Man to justify their suspicion of evolution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We actually agree on this. But I'd like to know what anthropology has to do with geneticism?
Click to expand...

Just one of many areas that whites lie about and constantly get busted.


----------



## Mickiel

To show you  how hidden racism really is , go to google  and ask the question" Why do white men leave  their children ", google will totally ignore that and automatically post stats on why black men leave their children. A stunning racism from a simple question.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, white people tend to be more self aware than blacks...blacks are the ones who act like they have an inborn superiority complex....because they lack the high level of self awareness that say, whites and Asians have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , are you aware that whites like yourself are getting stomped on in this thread?
Click to expand...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mixed team of researchers actually. Some Indians and whites. No jiggs though....unsurprisingly. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> If it was only indians and whites then it isnt valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything done by dindus is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dindus must be whites?  Theyve been caught in lie after lie. Remember Piltdown Man?
> 
> We finally know who forged Piltdown Man, one of science’s most notorious hoaxes
> 
> *"Whoever committed the forgery, the consequences were long-lasting. The belief that modern humans evolved in Britain persisted for another 40 years — it was so ingrained that many scientists dismissed a real archaic human fossil, the Taung Child, when it was uncovered in South Africa in 1924. And the hoax weakened the public's trust in science. Even today, creationists point to Piltdown Man to justify their suspicion of evolution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We actually agree on this. But I'd like to know what anthropology has to do with geneticism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one of many areas that whites lie about and constantly get busted.
Click to expand...

This is more evidence that those that push evolution are willing to push lies than white scientists in general. There's nothing wrong with being skeptical of scientific claims.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, white people tend to be more self aware than blacks...blacks are the ones who act like they have an inborn superiority complex....because they lack the high level of self awareness that say, whites and Asians have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , are you aware that whites like yourself are getting stomped on in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 89744
Click to expand...



I am so pleased to have you on thread Offensive minded , I can't wait to dissect your thoughts. I just know your going to help this thread ;I can feel it!


----------



## Yarddog

PredFan said:


> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743




Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their 
parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, white people tend to be more self aware than blacks...blacks are the ones who act like they have an inborn superiority complex....because they lack the high level of self awareness that say, whites and Asians have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , are you aware that whites like yourself are getting stomped on in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 89744
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pleased to have you on thread Offensive minded , I can't wait to dissect your thoughts. I just know your going to help this thread ;I can feel it!
Click to expand...

Well, I'm a little busy today, so I don't know how frequently I will be posting during the day. Good luck with whatever it is you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## PredFan

Yarddog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
Click to expand...


Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.

I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
Click to expand...



Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.


----------



## Mickiel

PredFan said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.
> 
> I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.
Click to expand...



While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
Click to expand...

Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?


----------



## PredFan

Mickiel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.
> 
> I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
Click to expand...


Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.


----------



## Mickiel

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
Click to expand...



Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.


----------



## PredFan

So, from reading your posts, you DON'T really wonder what it's like to be white because you have already made up your mind.


----------



## Mickiel

PredFan said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.
> 
> I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.
Click to expand...



Wait a minute , this is a thread moment ; a white saying other whites are to blame. Wait ,this has got to be an illusion. I know , its a dream.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
Click to expand...

Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?


----------



## Mickiel

PredFan said:


> So, from reading your posts, you DON'T really wonder what it's like to be white because you have already made up your mind.




Just partly made up , half of me remains optimistic , the other half could careless.


----------



## blastoff

Mickiel said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
Click to expand...

LOL...um, you fucked up.


----------



## Mickiel

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
Click to expand...



Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures


----------



## Muhammed

mdk said:


> I don't think I am superior b/c of my race. I think I am superior b/c I am fucking awesome. Also, modest.


I resemble that remark, my fellow megalomaniac.


----------



## Unkotare

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love being black....
Click to expand...




Then it's too bad you're not.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, white people tend to be more self aware than blacks...blacks are the ones who act like they have an inborn superiority complex....because they lack the high level of self awareness that say, whites and Asians have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , are you aware that whites like yourself are getting stomped on in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 89744
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pleased to have you on thread Offensive minded , I can't wait to dissect your thoughts. I just know your going to help this thread ;I can feel it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm a little busy today, so I don't know how frequently I will be posting during the day. Good luck with whatever it is you're trying to accomplish.
Click to expand...


Well thank you very much ; just wondering what it is like to be white.


----------



## Mickiel

blastoff said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
Click to expand...



I hold no need to curse :I find it verbally discusting. A rape of the English language.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

blastoff said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
Click to expand...

Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.


----------



## Mickiel

Unkotare said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love being black....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's too bad you're not.
Click to expand...



I am only black when I am awake ,while sleep ,I can be anything I think of. While sleep I can fly and even be white. I can be Asian, Mexican  ,  even rich. Ahhh sleep , one of the few joys left in  life.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, white people tend to be more self aware than blacks...blacks are the ones who act like they have an inborn superiority complex....because they lack the high level of self awareness that say, whites and Asians have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , are you aware that whites like yourself are getting stomped on in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 89744
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pleased to have you on thread Offensive minded , I can't wait to dissect your thoughts. I just know your going to help this thread ;I can feel it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm a little busy today, so I don't know how frequently I will be posting during the day. Good luck with whatever it is you're trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much ; just wondering what it is like to be white.
Click to expand...

I'm not fully white, so I don't know. I do know that when I am perceived to be white by blacks, they treat me differently than when they perceive me as Latino. And most whites think I'm just a really dark skinned Italian or Mediterranean descended person.


----------



## Unkotare

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.





"The human language"?


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
Click to expand...



I am curious , do white women rape black men? I had one try to do it to me.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was only indians and whites then it isnt valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything done by dindus is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dindus must be whites?  Theyve been caught in lie after lie. Remember Piltdown Man?
> 
> We finally know who forged Piltdown Man, one of science’s most notorious hoaxes
> 
> *"Whoever committed the forgery, the consequences were long-lasting. The belief that modern humans evolved in Britain persisted for another 40 years — it was so ingrained that many scientists dismissed a real archaic human fossil, the Taung Child, when it was uncovered in South Africa in 1924. And the hoax weakened the public's trust in science. Even today, creationists point to Piltdown Man to justify their suspicion of evolution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We actually agree on this. But I'd like to know what anthropology has to do with geneticism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one of many areas that whites lie about and constantly get busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is more evidence that those that push evolution are willing to push lies than white scientists in general. There's nothing wrong with being skeptical of scientific claims.
Click to expand...

No. it points specifically to the desperate lengths whites will go to in order to boost their low self esteem. They want so bad to be something positive but they are late comers to civilization. When taught civilization they forgot and had to be taught again. They lied and said they discovered the americas. They lied and said they were Egyptians and the Hebrews. Their entire existence is based on one lie after another.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , do white women rape black men? I had one try to do it to me.
Click to expand...

I believe it is possible for a woman to rape a man, so I am sure there have been cases of white women raping black men....though the stats collected by the feds show that's so rare it doesn't even warrant being included in the numbers.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
Click to expand...

White women only say it was rape to spare your white feelings. 9 times out of 10 its the white woman raping the Black man.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything done by dindus is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> Dindus must be whites?  Theyve been caught in lie after lie. Remember Piltdown Man?
> 
> We finally know who forged Piltdown Man, one of science’s most notorious hoaxes
> 
> *"Whoever committed the forgery, the consequences were long-lasting. The belief that modern humans evolved in Britain persisted for another 40 years — it was so ingrained that many scientists dismissed a real archaic human fossil, the Taung Child, when it was uncovered in South Africa in 1924. And the hoax weakened the public's trust in science. Even today, creationists point to Piltdown Man to justify their suspicion of evolution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We actually agree on this. But I'd like to know what anthropology has to do with geneticism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one of many areas that whites lie about and constantly get busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is more evidence that those that push evolution are willing to push lies than white scientists in general. There's nothing wrong with being skeptical of scientific claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. it points specifically to the desperate lengths whites will go to in order to boost their low self esteem. They want so bad to be something positive but they are late comers to civilization. When taught civilization they forgot and had to be taught again. They lied and said they discovered the americas. They lied and said they were Egyptians and the Hebrews. Their entire existence is based on one lie after another.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , do white women rape black men? I had one try to do it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is possible for a woman to rape a man, so I am sure there have been cases of white women raping black men....though the stats collected by the feds show that's so rare it doesn't even warrant being included in the numbers.
Click to expand...

You should know that stats are just pieces of data arranged to suit a political position.  There is nothing conclusive about them unless everything is divulged and the identity and politics of the people paying for the study is revealed.


----------



## Igrok_

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
Click to expand...

Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.


----------



## Vastator

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


It's awesome! I'll give you peek behind the curtain... Most of us whites go through most of our days, never even thinking about the color of our skin. Could you imagine...?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Why do afro-centrics like Asclepias feel the need to pretend to be descended from races and ethnic groups that held them in bondage? Jews held you as slaves and so did the Ancient Egyptians. They weren't black.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , do white women rape black men? I had one try to do it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is possible for a woman to rape a man, so I am sure there have been cases of white women raping black men....though the stats collected by the feds show that's so rare it doesn't even warrant being included in the numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know that stats are just pieces of data arranged to suit a political position.  There is nothing conclusive about them unless everything is divulged and the identity and politics of the people paying for the study is revealed.
Click to expand...

Yeah? Really? So Obama's justice department is trying to make black people look bad?


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , are you aware that whites like yourself are getting stomped on in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89744
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pleased to have you on thread Offensive minded , I can't wait to dissect your thoughts. I just know your going to help this thread ;I can feel it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm a little busy today, so I don't know how frequently I will be posting during the day. Good luck with whatever it is you're trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much ; just wondering what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not fully white, so I don't know. I do know that when I am perceived to be white by blacks, they treat me differently than when they perceive me as Latino. And most whites think I'm just a really dark skinned Italian or Mediterranean descended person.
Click to expand...



Interesting , this takes  me by surprise. I am curious , which race treats you  the worse?


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , do white women rape black men? I had one try to do it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is possible for a woman to rape a man, so I am sure there have been cases of white women raping black men....though the stats collected by the feds show that's so rare it doesn't even warrant being included in the numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know that stats are just pieces of data arranged to suit a political position.  There is nothing conclusive about them unless everything is divulged and the identity and politics of the people paying for the study is revealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? Really? So Obama's justice department is trying to make black people look bad?
Click to expand...

Could be. Why do you ask?


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Why do afro-centrics like Asclepias feel the need to pretend to be descended from races and ethnic groups that held them in bondage? Jews held you as slaves and so did the Ancient Egyptians. They weren't black.




Some of the Egyptians were black, no historical doubt about it. Archaeology and the bible confirms this.


----------



## PredFan

Mickiel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.
> 
> I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute , this is a thread moment ; a white saying other whites are to blame. Wait ,this has got to be an illusion. I know , its a dream.
Click to expand...


That is what you got out of that? You are one screwed up individual.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Why do afro-centrics like Asclepias feel the need to pretend to be descended from races and ethnic groups that held them in bondage? Jews held you as slaves and so did the Ancient Egyptians. They weren't black.


The ancient Hebrews and Egyptians were Black. Read your OT and then explain why god turned people white as punishment. Then explain why the desendants of Cush were the first to populate not only Egypt but Sumer in the land of Shinar. Then after you digest that. Please explain how a tiny group of whites existed there without suntan lotion.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do afro-centrics like Asclepias feel the need to pretend to be descended from races and ethnic groups that held them in bondage? Jews held you as slaves and so did the Ancient Egyptians. They weren't black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the Egyptians were black, no historical doubt about it. Archaeology and the bible confirms this.
Click to expand...

They were Black, predominantly Black at least up until the time of Herodotus. The Greeks confirm this as well.


----------



## PredFan

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
Click to expand...


He is woefully ignorant of history.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women only say it was rape to spare your white feelings. 9 times out of 10 its the white woman raping the Black man.
Click to expand...


It would be almost impossible to show a white man that their women have raped black men ; its a pride thing. I think while the white male slavers were raping  black women ,  their white  wives were secretly raping the black men. Both were fascinated with black skin.


----------



## PredFan

Mickiel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, from reading your posts, you DON'T really wonder what it's like to be white because you have already made up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just partly made up , half of me remains optimistic , the other half could careless.
Click to expand...


You have your fabricated version of the facts and you won't be swayed from them. You don't really wonder at all.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being white is cool.  I don't have a proclivity to spend endless hours sitting on my front porch with other white folks so we can be seen by other whites on their porches or driving by in beat up cars with $1700 worth of rims and tires and another $1200 invested in a sound system that disturbs folks three blocks away.  I not only speak standard English but I also learned the meaning of ask and axe at a very young age and would never walk around with half my ass hanging out of my pants because I thought it would enhance my street creed by hinting I may have actually spent time in jail.  I've never had the desire to shoot at anyone or been shot at and would never even think of beating a woman or a child for any reason.  I've lived with a wife and we've raised three sons in whom we instilled the value of working hard to educate themselves and be responsible and accountable for their actions in this world among lots of other things too.  All in all life is good in Caucasianland and could be elsewhere too if others emulated how we approach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets disect your statement further. You mentioned rape as if blacks do it more than whites ; I disagree with that ; 69% of rape victums are white women.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...um, you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women only say it was rape to spare your white feelings. 9 times out of 10 its the white woman raping the Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be almost impossible to show a white man that their women have raped black men ; its a pride thing. I think while the white male slavers were raping  black women ,  their white  wives were secretly raping the black men. Both were fascinated with black skin.
Click to expand...

Yes. Many white women have told me about the fragile egos of white men. They get positively pink in the face when they find out their women have slept with Black men so white women just refrain from hurting them.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I've been a member of this board since 2009.  So far, this is the most ignorant OP I have ever read on this board.  It gets the trophy for being pure bullshit.


----------



## Mickiel

Igrok_ said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
Click to expand...



Atheist are predominantly white males , and I advise you read my thread on "Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pleased to have you on thread Offensive minded , I can't wait to dissect your thoughts. I just know your going to help this thread ;I can feel it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm a little busy today, so I don't know how frequently I will be posting during the day. Good luck with whatever it is you're trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much ; just wondering what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not fully white, so I don't know. I do know that when I am perceived to be white by blacks, they treat me differently than when they perceive me as Latino. And most whites think I'm just a really dark skinned Italian or Mediterranean descended person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , this takes  me by surprise. I am curious , which race treats you  the worse?
Click to expand...

Latinos actually. I know that's not white or black...but I get a lot of shit from Latinos for not keeping up with my Spanish and all.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
Click to expand...


so where is this white privilage you guys are talking about?  or was it just that you lived in a majority white country? and the system would obviously reflect the majority just like it would if you lived in China.  In the US, if your white, and your not careful what you say, you lose your job,  your career.  If your black, you can speak as politically incorrect as you like on a bullhorn and people stand there wringing their hands.  In the U.S.  you have a majority white nation who elected a black president,  twice.  and you still have people believing whites are Neandrothal genetic half breeds looking for every opportunity to commit violence against a black man.  If your kids go to a public school, please pull them out,  there's white kids there too, your children are in danger.


----------



## Mickiel

Big Black Dog said:


> I've been a member of this board since 2009.  So far, this is the most ignorant OP I have ever read on this board.  It gets the trophy for being pure bullshit.




Well thank you very much , white people rarely give me rewards. They generally fear me. I don't know why ; I'm not going to hurt them

not much.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial rape is almost exclusively black men raping white women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , do white women rape black men? I had one try to do it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is possible for a woman to rape a man, so I am sure there have been cases of white women raping black men....though the stats collected by the feds show that's so rare it doesn't even warrant being included in the numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know that stats are just pieces of data arranged to suit a political position.  There is nothing conclusive about them unless everything is divulged and the identity and politics of the people paying for the study is revealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? Really? So Obama's justice department is trying to make black people look bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...

Lol! I doubt that. But he sure does like to validate the false narrative of white cops hunting down and killing black people and doesn't protest much when you all burn down your own neighborhoods....which makes you look like uncivilized people to everyone else...so maybe there is something to that


----------



## Mickiel

PredFan said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.
> 
> I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute , this is a thread moment ; a white saying other whites are to blame. Wait ,this has got to be an illusion. I know , its a dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you got out of that? You are one screwed up individual.
Click to expand...



I know I am screwed up , I have known it for years. I have even asked God himself to help my mind. I got a serious problem ,I actually think I can see bigotry and bias in people ; and I can see it in myself. Oh yes ,I am screwed.


----------



## Unkotare

Mickiel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love being black....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's too bad you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am only black when I am awake ,while sleep ,I can be anything I think of. While sleep I can fly and even be white. I can be Asian, Mexican  ,  even rich. Ahhh sleep , one of the few joys left in  life.
Click to expand...







Give it up, kid. Your act is lame.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious , do white women rape black men? I had one try to do it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is possible for a woman to rape a man, so I am sure there have been cases of white women raping black men....though the stats collected by the feds show that's so rare it doesn't even warrant being included in the numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know that stats are just pieces of data arranged to suit a political position.  There is nothing conclusive about them unless everything is divulged and the identity and politics of the people paying for the study is revealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? Really? So Obama's justice department is trying to make black people look bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I doubt that. But he sure does like to validate the false narrative of white cops hunting down and killing black people and doesn't protest much when you all burn down your own neighborhoods....which makes you look like uncivilized people to everyone else...so maybe there is something to that
Click to expand...

Its only false if you are retarded or similarly mentally handicapped. Any Black person that grew up dodging cops and gang bangers knows the real deal.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pleased to have you on thread Offensive minded , I can't wait to dissect your thoughts. I just know your going to help this thread ;I can feel it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a little busy today, so I don't know how frequently I will be posting during the day. Good luck with whatever it is you're trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much ; just wondering what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not fully white, so I don't know. I do know that when I am perceived to be white by blacks, they treat me differently than when they perceive me as Latino. And most whites think I'm just a really dark skinned Italian or Mediterranean descended person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , this takes  me by surprise. I am curious , which race treats you  the worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latinos actually. I know that's not white or black...but I get a lot of shit from Latinos for not keeping up with my Spanish and all.
Click to expand...



Now that is interesting. I don't know much about latinos.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.
> 
> I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute , this is a thread moment ; a white saying other whites are to blame. Wait ,this has got to be an illusion. I know , its a dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you got out of that? You are one screwed up individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am screwed up , I have known it for years. I have even asked God himself to help my mind. I got a serious problem ,I actually think I can see bigotry and bias in people ; and I can see it in myself. Oh yes ,I am screwed.
Click to expand...


Hopefully you can see good in people too, cause every one has it.


----------



## Mickiel

Unkotare said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love being black....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's too bad you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am only black when I am awake ,while sleep ,I can be anything I think of. While sleep I can fly and even be white. I can be Asian, Mexican  ,  even rich. Ahhh sleep , one of the few joys left in  life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, kid. Your act is lame.
Click to expand...



Explain to me why you are paying attention to a lame act?


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being black....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's too bad you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am only black when I am awake ,while sleep ,I can be anything I think of. While sleep I can fly and even be white. I can be Asian, Mexican  ,  even rich. Ahhh sleep , one of the few joys left in  life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, kid. Your act is lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why you are paying attention to a lame act?
Click to expand...

Its Unks shtick. He rarely is able to contribute so he just lashes out in frustration.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a little busy today, so I don't know how frequently I will be posting during the day. Good luck with whatever it is you're trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much ; just wondering what it is like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not fully white, so I don't know. I do know that when I am perceived to be white by blacks, they treat me differently than when they perceive me as Latino. And most whites think I'm just a really dark skinned Italian or Mediterranean descended person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , this takes  me by surprise. I am curious , which race treats you  the worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latinos actually. I know that's not white or black...but I get a lot of shit from Latinos for not keeping up with my Spanish and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is interesting. I don't know much about latinos.
Click to expand...

I grew up around latinos and if Offensively is telling the truth he is just another lap dog or more likely a white guy trying to lend some credibility to his POV by not admitting he is all white.


----------



## Mickiel

Igrok_ said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
Click to expand...



Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute , this is a thread moment ; a white saying other whites are to blame. Wait ,this has got to be an illusion. I know , its a dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you got out of that? You are one screwed up individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am screwed up , I have known it for years. I have even asked God himself to help my mind. I got a serious problem ,I actually think I can see bigotry and bias in people ; and I can see it in myself. Oh yes ,I am screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can see good in people too, cause every one has it.
Click to expand...



I do see some good in some people.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much ; just wondering what it is like to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fully white, so I don't know. I do know that when I am perceived to be white by blacks, they treat me differently than when they perceive me as Latino. And most whites think I'm just a really dark skinned Italian or Mediterranean descended person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , this takes  me by surprise. I am curious , which race treats you  the worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latinos actually. I know that's not white or black...but I get a lot of shit from Latinos for not keeping up with my Spanish and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is interesting. I don't know much about latinos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up around latinos and if Offensively is telling the truth he is just another lap dog or more likely a white guy trying to lend some credibility to his POV by not admitting he is all white.
Click to expand...



I find that interesting , that a white will admit they are not all white. Its like not fully putting on the Emperors robe.


----------



## yiostheoy

With 7 billion people on this planet of ours, including many different races, languages, sizes, shapes, colors, political views, religions, philosophies, and so forth, it has been difficult lately even with the human rights movement by the UN to get everyone to at least try to be tolerant of each other.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being black....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's too bad you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am only black when I am awake ,while sleep ,I can be anything I think of. While sleep I can fly and even be white. I can be Asian, Mexican  ,  even rich. Ahhh sleep , one of the few joys left in  life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, kid. Your act is lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why you are paying attention to a lame act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its Unks shtick. He rarely is able to contribute so he just lashes out in frustration.
Click to expand...



Indeed, whites are truly an interesting species, most difficult to examine. Their minds won't stay still during the examination ; they keep moving , almost as if they are running from something.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

"*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*


*The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*


*Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*


----------



## Mickiel

yiostheoy said:


> With 7 billion people on this planet of ours, including many different races, languages, sizes, shapes, colors, political views, religions, philosophies, and so forth, it has been difficult lately even with the human rights movement by the UN to get everyone to at least try to be tolerant of each other.



Well I certainly agree with that.


----------



## Igrok_

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
Click to expand...

Not keen in reading trash.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*




Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;

List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

We are talking averages, not the entire group. The ones that are more capable of abstract thought and self awareness are the leaders in Africa.


----------



## Mickiel

Igrok_ said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not keen in reading trash.
Click to expand...



Oh come now , expand your horizon ; be cognizant of the manifestations of your race. Come now make an effort.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
Click to expand...


You are raving.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking averages, not the entire group. The ones that are more capable of abstract thought and self awareness are the leaders in Africa.
Click to expand...



I don't agree , but I admit much of the world thinks as you do in this area.


----------



## PredFan

Mickiel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are correct. The situation is bad, we are more divided than ever before and the government and law have chosen a side.
> 
> I just have to make fun of the idiocy of this thread and the people who agree with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute , this is a thread moment ; a white saying other whites are to blame. Wait ,this has got to be an illusion. I know , its a dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you got out of that? You are one screwed up individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am screwed up , I have known it for years. I have even asked God himself to help my mind. I got a serious problem ,I actually think I can see bigotry and bias in people ; and I can see it in myself. Oh yes ,I am screwed.
Click to expand...


Well, good luck.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> To show you  how hidden racism really is , go to google  and ask the question" Why do white men leave  their children ", google will totally ignore that and automatically post stats on why black men leave their children. A stunning racism from a simple question.


----------



## Igrok_

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not keen in reading trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , expand your horizon ; be cognizant of the manifestations of your race. Come now make an effort.
Click to expand...

my race does not consist of only atheists and pagan fanatics. The origins of european culture are well-known. And european culture is the base for american and so on. The foundation is Christianity.


----------



## Mickiel

PredFan said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your making fun ,explain to us how white people can be subtracted from the growing division? As if their hands are clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our hands are clean. Those with dirty hands are Barack 0bama, Al Sharpton, BLM, and the Democrat Party. I guess the whites in the DNC also have their hands dirty, so in that sense, they are also to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute , this is a thread moment ; a white saying other whites are to blame. Wait ,this has got to be an illusion. I know , its a dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you got out of that? You are one screwed up individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am screwed up , I have known it for years. I have even asked God himself to help my mind. I got a serious problem ,I actually think I can see bigotry and bias in people ; and I can see it in myself. Oh yes ,I am screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, good luck.
Click to expand...



Well thank you very much.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not keen in reading trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , expand your horizon ; be cognizant of the manifestations of your race. Come now make an effort.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly, yes you are.
> View attachment 89743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mickiel

Igrok_ said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not keen in reading trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , expand your horizon ; be cognizant of the manifestations of your race. Come now make an effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my race does not consist of only atheists and pagan fanatics. The origins of european culture are well-known. And european culture is the base for american and so on. The foundation is Christianity.
Click to expand...



Oh yes ,white roots run deep , but not as deep as black roots in history


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not keen in reading trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , expand your horizon ; be cognizant of the manifestations of your race. Come now make an effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my race does not consist of only atheists and pagan fanatics. The origins of european culture are well-known. And european culture is the base for american and so on. The foundation is Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes ,white roots run deep , but not as deep as black roots in history
Click to expand...


----------



## Igrok_

Mickiel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not keen in reading trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , expand your horizon ; be cognizant of the manifestations of your race. Come now make an effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my race does not consist of only atheists and pagan fanatics. The origins of european culture are well-known. And european culture is the base for american and so on. The foundation is Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes ,white roots run deep , but not as deep as black roots in history
Click to expand...

Oh... you have an alternative history, do not you? Do no continue, please.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking averages, not the entire group. The ones that are more capable of abstract thought and self awareness are the leaders in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree , but I admit much of the world thinks as you do in this area.
Click to expand...

You're not going to agree, you have unearned high self esteem and thus have a hard time with self criticism and reflection. That you entertain the idea that having a big dick is why a lot of white people don't have a high regard for blacks in american society makes that evident. It's got nothing to do with your dicks and everything to do with how you act.


----------



## Mickiel

Igrok_ said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist are mostly males  and white , and Christianity  is pagan, read my thread " Pagan Christianity" in the religion section.
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen in reading trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , expand your horizon ; be cognizant of the manifestations of your race. Come now make an effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my race does not consist of only atheists and pagan fanatics. The origins of european culture are well-known. And european culture is the base for american and so on. The foundation is Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes ,white roots run deep , but not as deep as black roots in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... you have an alternative history, do not you? Do no continue, please.
Click to expand...



Interesting that you would request that I not continue my own thread?

Request denied ,  I will continue.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking averages, not the entire group. The ones that are more capable of abstract thought and self awareness are the leaders in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree , but I admit much of the world thinks as you do in this area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not going to agree, you have unearned high self esteem and thus have a hard time with self criticism and reflection. That you entertain the idea that having a big dick is why a lot of white people don't have a high regard for blacks in american society makes that evident. It's got nothing to do with your dicks and everything to do with how you act.
Click to expand...



I openly charge you with deception and  false accusation, and ask you produce me ever saying anything about " Dicks." Or even show me ever using the term dick in my thread.

This I got to see. It will be of interest to see how you squirm out of this in honesty.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fully white, so I don't know. I do know that when I am perceived to be white by blacks, they treat me differently than when they perceive me as Latino. And most whites think I'm just a really dark skinned Italian or Mediterranean descended person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , this takes  me by surprise. I am curious , which race treats you  the worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latinos actually. I know that's not white or black...but I get a lot of shit from Latinos for not keeping up with my Spanish and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is interesting. I don't know much about latinos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up around latinos and if Offensively is telling the truth he is just another lap dog or more likely a white guy trying to lend some credibility to his POV by not admitting he is all white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I find that interesting , that a white will admit they are not all white. Its like not fully putting on the Emperors robe.
Click to expand...

I did too at first until I realized what they were doing. They know that most people dont lend any credibility to people that are all white.  Knowing this they claim some other ethnic group in order to argue. Usually they end up saying something so stupid that you know they are all white and the charade is up.


----------



## Unkotare

Igrok_ said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent joke ,I liked it. The sarcastic joking attitude of the white race is legendary, they will hang you and laugh at the noises you make while dying. They have  reached for the top of the world ,  because they think the bottom is crowed with worthless races. They lead ; and the world follows like a pied piper. Not realizing what the world is about to do to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess you do mean that "world" is black, don't you? Whites have the most power here, so everybody knows who is the world really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that is true , Whites have the most power  ,  and the most perversion.  In my view this is exactly how God wanted it to be, he needed a perverted race to lead this world to  its destruction. And whites fit that need like a glove. Your race was chosen to paint this world with confusion;  and I think they have done a most stunning job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, man. Whites are mostly christian. Or were mostly christian. So here is its power. Yellows and blacks are atheists or pagans or whoever else. That is your weakness, man.
Click to expand...





Wow, some posts really pack in as much ignorance as possible.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post , can't seem to erase it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understand.  You're Black and cannot be expected to do very much of anything.
Click to expand...

If youre a Seminole youre Black too.


----------



## Unkotare

Mickiel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a victim of white programming. Its pretty much the opposite. Whites as a race have a decidedly massive inferiority complex. They understand instinctively their genes are recessive hence their violence towards the darker original races and especially the Black people.  Without a doubt nothing they have done would have been possible without Blacks and other races. They never had the foundation Blacks did by building civilizations from scratch. Long before whites became sentient Blacks had solved the problem of civilization. I recommend you read some non white authors (or whites that tell the truth) on your ancestors from the proven viewpoint that most likely any book on history written by whites is a lie based on their inferiority complex..This is easy to do once you realize all the lies whites have told you in your life about history.
> 
> I wondered the same thing at one point about what it would be like to be white and my rich brown skin crawled with revulsion. However, unlike yourself, I love my melanin. I love my hair. I love my intellect. I love my athletic ability. I love being the original homo sapiens to walk the planet. I honestly think I would kill myself if I turned white. What you should wonder is why in the bilble god *punished* people by turning them white. Think about that sobering fact for one moment. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being black....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's too bad you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am only black when I am awake ,while sleep ,I can be anything I think of. While sleep I can fly and even be white. I can be Asian, Mexican  ,  even rich. Ahhh sleep , one of the few joys left in  life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, kid. Your act is lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why you are paying attention to a lame act?
Click to expand...






Don't forget your sunscreen.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , this takes  me by surprise. I am curious , which race treats you  the worse?
> 
> 
> 
> Latinos actually. I know that's not white or black...but I get a lot of shit from Latinos for not keeping up with my Spanish and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is interesting. I don't know much about latinos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up around latinos and if Offensively is telling the truth he is just another lap dog or more likely a white guy trying to lend some credibility to his POV by not admitting he is all white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I find that interesting , that a white will admit they are not all white. Its like not fully putting on the Emperors robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did too at first until I realized what they were doing. They know that most people dont lend any credibility to people that are all white.  Knowing this they claim some other ethnic group in order to argue. Usually they end up saying something so stupid that you know they are all white and the charade is up.
Click to expand...



In the fable ,everyone thought the Emperor was fully clothed ,  only one innocent child saw he was really naked. I think white skin became the Emperor's robe in America ,and white men worked hard to maintain that illusion. They killed many blacks and Indians to create the white robe of selfishness satin. Now they want us to forget all that and  just happily take our place in holding up the tail of that robe.


----------



## Mickiel

I look forward to this thread and the human nature it will expose. Remember this ,if you dare challange whiteness then you open Pandoras box ,and all the evil it hides.


----------



## Asclepias

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
Click to expand...

To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
Click to expand...



In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.
Click to expand...

Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> I look forward to this thread and the human nature it will expose. Remember this ,if you dare challange whiteness then you open Pandoras box ,and all the evil it hides.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"but when it do"?  Why is an illiterate white guys words being attributed to the guy in the meme?  Didnt they remember to check the grammar before making the meme?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "but when it do"?  Why is an illiterate white guys words being attributed to the guy in the meme?  Didnt they remember to check the grammar before making the meme?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you realize this entire premise is racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.
Click to expand...



Well I am not religious , but such is my view. I believe that.  I am not saying the white race is doomed , I believe all of humanity will be given salvation from God freely , none of  us will be left out for any reason ;  I believe human  history  is simply the unfolding of God's will. Jesus said when he returns the earth will be in chaos ; 3 things which will plunge us into serious chaos , are religion , race , and perversion of power. I think whites and Arabs will factor into this heavily.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , racism has a lot to do with it. No doubt.
> 
> Now allow me a joke ; "Am I racist? No ,I just don't like white people."
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section ,  well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not religious , but such is my view. I believe that.  I am not saying the white race is doomed , I believe all of humanity will be given salvation from God freely , none of  us will be left out for any reason ;  I believe human  history  is simply the unfolding of God's will. Jesus said when he returns the earth will be in chaos ; 3 things which will plunge us into serious chaos , are religion , race , and perversion of power. I think whites and Arabs will factor into this heavily.
Click to expand...

I think what will occur is that nature will correct its mistake. We see this occuring now. As whites mix more with other humans their recessive genes will disappear. i once read somewhere that most of them are seriously inbred.  I think thats the only reason they havent nuked Africa. They know there is something about melanin that will possibly save them in the future. Did you know they have a melanin conference every year?  It makes sense because melanin is worth more than gold.

European Society for Pigment Cell Research (ESPCR)


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not religious , but such is my view. I believe that.  I am not saying the white race is doomed , I believe all of humanity will be given salvation from God freely , none of  us will be left out for any reason ;  I believe human  history  is simply the unfolding of God's will. Jesus said when he returns the earth will be in chaos ; 3 things which will plunge us into serious chaos , are religion , race , and perversion of power. I think whites and Arabs will factor into this heavily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what will occur is that nature will correct its mistake. We see this occuring now. As whites mix more with other humans their recessive genes will disappear. i once read somewhere that most of them are seriously inbred.  I think thats the only reason they havent nuked Africa. They know there is something about melanin that will possibly save them in the future. Did you know they have a melanin conference every year?  It makes sense because melanin is worth more than gold.
> 
> European Society for Pigment Cell Research (ESPCR)
Click to expand...


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are sitting there acting like the entire white race is worse than other races. That is the EXACT definition of racism.
> Look in the mirror and quit bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not religious , but such is my view. I believe that.  I am not saying the white race is doomed , I believe all of humanity will be given salvation from God freely , none of  us will be left out for any reason ;  I believe human  history  is simply the unfolding of God's will. Jesus said when he returns the earth will be in chaos ; 3 things which will plunge us into serious chaos , are religion , race , and perversion of power. I think whites and Arabs will factor into this heavily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what will occur is that nature will correct its mistake. We see this occuring now. As whites mix more with other humans their recessive genes will disappear. i once read somewhere that most of them are seriously inbred.  I think thats the only reason they havent nuked Africa. They know there is something about melanin that will possibly save them in the future. Did you know they have a melanin conference every year?  It makes sense because melanin is worth more than gold.
> 
> European Society for Pigment Cell Research (ESPCR)
Click to expand...



I certainly did not know that. I myself am "Mid Brown" in melanin, I am also a creationist, I believe God created humanity. In my view ,Adam and Eve were the first humans God created   " with consciousness", but not the very first humans. I think he created Adam and Eve with mid brown melanin because from that color , you can get all the races on earth.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, history shows whites are the worst race to ever walk the planet and they were the last to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not religious , but such is my view. I believe that.  I am not saying the white race is doomed , I believe all of humanity will be given salvation from God freely , none of  us will be left out for any reason ;  I believe human  history  is simply the unfolding of God's will. Jesus said when he returns the earth will be in chaos ; 3 things which will plunge us into serious chaos , are religion , race , and perversion of power. I think whites and Arabs will factor into this heavily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what will occur is that nature will correct its mistake. We see this occuring now. As whites mix more with other humans their recessive genes will disappear. i once read somewhere that most of them are seriously inbred.  I think thats the only reason they havent nuked Africa. They know there is something about melanin that will possibly save them in the future. Did you know they have a melanin conference every year?  It makes sense because melanin is worth more than gold.
> 
> European Society for Pigment Cell Research (ESPCR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly did not know that. I myself am "Mid Brown" in melanin, I am also a creationist, I believe God created humanity. In my view ,Adam and Eve were the first humans God created   " with consciousness", but not the very first humans. I think he created Adam and Eve with mid brown melanin because from that color , you can get all the races on earth.
Click to expand...

This rings true. Adam is the anglo name for Adamah (hebrew)  which means reddish brown earth. In the bible it says man was created from the earth. In genisis 10:8-10 it also points out that Blacks were the first men to build civilizations.  Now whites came about as a genetic mutation that started in india/middle east.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
Click to expand...

Blacks carried the blocks by threat of force. They didn't design the pyramids, dude.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal view , that is exactly why God choose them to be in power during these ages; he is creating the need for Christ to return , he needed a powerful race to further plunge the earth into turmoil, a race satan could easily tap into their ego  and sear their consciousness. The white mind will NEVER realize that in this life.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not religious , but such is my view. I believe that.  I am not saying the white race is doomed , I believe all of humanity will be given salvation from God freely , none of  us will be left out for any reason ;  I believe human  history  is simply the unfolding of God's will. Jesus said when he returns the earth will be in chaos ; 3 things which will plunge us into serious chaos , are religion , race , and perversion of power. I think whites and Arabs will factor into this heavily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what will occur is that nature will correct its mistake. We see this occuring now. As whites mix more with other humans their recessive genes will disappear. i once read somewhere that most of them are seriously inbred.  I think thats the only reason they havent nuked Africa. They know there is something about melanin that will possibly save them in the future. Did you know they have a melanin conference every year?  It makes sense because melanin is worth more than gold.
> 
> European Society for Pigment Cell Research (ESPCR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly did not know that. I myself am "Mid Brown" in melanin, I am also a creationist, I believe God created humanity. In my view ,Adam and Eve were the first humans God created   " with consciousness", but not the very first humans. I think he created Adam and Eve with mid brown melanin because from that color , you can get all the races on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This rings true. Adam is the anglo name for Adamah (hebrew)  which means reddish brown earth. In the bible it says man was created from the earth. In genisis 10:8-10 it also points out that Blacks were the first men to build civilizations.  Now whites came about as a genetic mutation that started in india/middle east.
Click to expand...



I agree ,there is some truth there.  As I stated ,Eve was not the first woman created, archaeology settles that , but I think civilization started with her and Adams creation. After the  of the ice age  and the creation  of Adam , its as if humanity took a big left turn and took off in a different direction. Not long after ,Egypt came  into being. But notice this;

The Mitochondrial Eve: Have Scientists Found the Mother of Us All?  MHRC


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Black slaves hauling heavy stones by threat of force means they designed the pyramids in Asclepias's mind.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a different angle but one easily believed if you are religious. Whites would definitely fit the mold. They have such fragile egos its easy for them to seek out power and maintain it.at all costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not religious , but such is my view. I believe that.  I am not saying the white race is doomed , I believe all of humanity will be given salvation from God freely , none of  us will be left out for any reason ;  I believe human  history  is simply the unfolding of God's will. Jesus said when he returns the earth will be in chaos ; 3 things which will plunge us into serious chaos , are religion , race , and perversion of power. I think whites and Arabs will factor into this heavily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what will occur is that nature will correct its mistake. We see this occuring now. As whites mix more with other humans their recessive genes will disappear. i once read somewhere that most of them are seriously inbred.  I think thats the only reason they havent nuked Africa. They know there is something about melanin that will possibly save them in the future. Did you know they have a melanin conference every year?  It makes sense because melanin is worth more than gold.
> 
> European Society for Pigment Cell Research (ESPCR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly did not know that. I myself am "Mid Brown" in melanin, I am also a creationist, I believe God created humanity. In my view ,Adam and Eve were the first humans God created   " with consciousness", but not the very first humans. I think he created Adam and Eve with mid brown melanin because from that color , you can get all the races on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This rings true. Adam is the anglo name for Adamah (hebrew)  which means reddish brown earth. In the bible it says man was created from the earth. In genisis 10:8-10 it also points out that Blacks were the first men to build civilizations.  Now whites came about as a genetic mutation that started in india/middle east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree ,there is some truth there.  As I stated ,Eve was not the first woman created, archaeology settles that , but I think civilization started with her and Adams creation. After the  of the ice age  and the creation  of Adam , its as if humanity took a big left turn and took off in a different direction. Not long after ,Egypt came  into being. But notice this;
> 
> The Mitochondrial Eve: Have Scientists Found the Mother of Us All?  MHRC
Click to expand...

Yes. There are African and African american people alive today that have DNA from other than Adam.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/03/130305145821.htm


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Here is Asclepia's 'Ancient Egyptian' ancestor. Doesn't he look so royal!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Some of Asclepia's ancestors having to get their lazy asses beat with rods before going to work.... Some things never change.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black slaves hauling heavy stones by threat of force means they designed the pyramids in Asclepias's mind.
Click to expand...


In my view ,blacks did design the pyramids , the entire region was mostly black , and the Pharaohs where. History records how many went through great lengths to hide this , even removing "The obvious black noses of the Pharaohs."


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Some of Asclepia's ancestors having to get their lazy asses beat with rods before going to work.... Some things never change.View attachment 89797


Black on Black violence.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> View attachment 89795 Here is Asclepia's 'Ancient Egyptian' ancestor. Doesn't he look so royal!


Here is another one my hebrew ancestors. Note the hair.


----------



## mudwhistle

mdk said:


> I don't think I am superior b/c of my race. I think I am superior b/c I am fucking awesome. Also, modest.


Me2.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black slaves hauling heavy stones by threat of force means they designed the pyramids in Asclepias's mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my view ,blacks did design the pyramids , the entire region was mostly black , and the Pharaohs where. History records how many went through great lengths to hide this , even removing "The obvious black noses of the Pharaohs."
Click to expand...

Go visit the pyramids yourself some day and you will come back from that experience feeling duped by afrocentrism.


----------



## mudwhistle

the_human_being said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, being a Seminole I wouldn't know. I wonder what it would be like to be a member of a race of people who murder one another with total abandon, have 70% of their children born out of wedlock, and consistently need for the federal government to coddle them even in matters as simple as requiring them to produce a photo ID to vote as other ethnic groups can easily do. Why does that one race consistently have the highest rate of school dropouts of any race and the highest unemployment rate among its males?  Why is that one race the most backward and unaccomplished of all the other races?
Click to expand...

Yeah, and that was just last weekend.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black slaves hauling heavy stones by threat of force means they designed the pyramids in Asclepias's mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my view ,blacks did design the pyramids , the entire region was mostly black , and the Pharaohs where. History records how many went through great lengths to hide this , even removing "The obvious black noses of the Pharaohs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go visit the pyramids yourself some day and you will come back from that experience feeling duped by afrocentrism.
Click to expand...

I've been there and it convinced me even more that they were Black.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89795 Here is Asclepia's 'Ancient Egyptian' ancestor. Doesn't he look so royal!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one my hebrew ancestors. Note the hair.
Click to expand...

Yeah, they look like your standard North African/Middle Eastern 'caucasoid' Egyptian.


----------



## Mickiel

I would argue these 10 excellent points of proof, and Melanin is  one of them;

10 Arguments That Prove Ancient Egyptians Were Black - Atlanta Black Star


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

What's funny is subsaharan Africans from West Africa, which is who you guys are descended from....built nothing of importance. No seafaring ships. No advanced structures. No wheel.

So even if the Ancient Egyptians were black(which they weren't)... You are not related to them. They would be closer to the Ethiopians and guess what? They are considered Caucasoid. And Caucasoid doesn't mean they were white either(which they weren't)... Caucasoid describes cranial structure, facial features, etc.

"Yes *Ethiopians* are black, they are not *white*. They might be black skin wise, but are different than both *white* people and africans equally. people have to take in mind that colour of the skin does not tell the race. Indeed *Ethiopians* are Caucasoid.
*Are Ethiopians black? - Quora*
Quora › Are-Ethiopians-black"


Damn, those Caucasians even stole your skin color!


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's white privilege for you,   talking to my neighbor last night and she tells me about her friend who is a grammar school teacher from Switzerland, teaching here in Pinole Ca,   I guess she made an off the cuff remark about Pres Obama, three black girls in the class, or maybe it was out of class, I'm not sure,  go home and tell their
> parents. Woman loses her job,  probably going to have a hard time getting another one now as a teacher because shes marked as a racist.  Irony of the whole thing is, shes married to a black man and they have two children together.    We've just come to the place in the world where yo cant speak anymore if your white,  but if your black
> you can say the same things or worse about a white president,  no problem.   This is the begining of facism it looks like to me
> 
> 
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures
Click to expand...

That was thousands of years ago, not hundreds. But where are the African written words?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> I would argue these 10 excellent points of proof, and Melanin is  one of them;
> 
> 10 Arguments That Prove Ancient Egyptians Were Black - Atlanta Black Star


----------



## Mickiel

Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;

In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African


----------



## Mickiel

Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;

In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black slaves hauling heavy stones by threat of force means they designed the pyramids in Asclepias's mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my view ,blacks did design the pyramids , the entire region was mostly black , and the Pharaohs where. History records how many went through great lengths to hide this , even removing "The obvious black noses of the Pharaohs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go visit the pyramids yourself some day and you will come back from that experience feeling duped by afrocentrism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been there and it convinced me even more that they were Black.
Click to expand...

Mhmmm....I hope you don't mind if I don't buy a stranger saying that on the internet.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Rambo effect? When little black kids are "EMPOWERED"  to beat a little old man's (Hispanic Pearl Harbor) survivors dog to death, makes me wonder if blacks have any grasp of history at all out side of their own little universe. That is rhetorical question. They don't have a clue, and neither do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where you start whining at being called a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is where she should call you a gook and not care if you call her racist or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to thread ,I needed a white like you to visit; I have a theory that racism can be passed down through  the genes. You are most certainly proof of that ; you  did not develop  your racism on your own , you had help from your genome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is similar. Obviously whites have varying amounts of neanderthal DNA which is not homo sapiens sapiens. This DNA undoubtedly causes whites to exhibit aggressiveness and violence towards Blacks who are by and large pure human.  I think there is a threshold where if you have X amount of neanderthal DNA it causes you to have a low intellect and therefore become racist or easily influenced by racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly ,some whites can exhibit racism and not even be aware of it. Thus even the denial of racism is inbred.
> Are You Racist? You Can Blame Your Genetics - WIT
Click to expand...

I've met and heard from a lot of black racists, like you, but never heard one admit it.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.


You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.


----------



## Mickiel

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was thousands of years ago, not hundreds. But where are the African written words?
Click to expand...



 Do you mean in the bible?


----------



## Correll

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*In 2002, Jennifer Crocker and Jean Twenge conducted a “meta-analysis of studies of self-esteem.” They intended to discover which American ethnic group would score the highest on a self-esteem test. They also wanted to identify how each group’s self-esteem ranked in comparison to how positively society regarded that group. The researchers proceeded by making 712 self-esteem comparisons among five ethnic groups: Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latinos, African Americans and European Americans.*
> 
> 
> *The outcomes surprised Crocker and Twenge. They learned that African Americans scored the highest in the self-esteem category, but ranked last in the area of Society’s Positive Regard for the group. They concluded that African Americans consistently make positive statements about themselves even though society does not view them positively. European Americans were second, Latinos third, Native Americans fourth, and Asian Americans were last. Asian Americans’ ranking surprised the researchers because, outside of European Americans, the other groups hold them in high regard."*
> 
> 
> *Like I said, Blacks lack self awareness and are woefully lacking in the ability for abstract thought. That's why you two are sitting here looking pretty stupid to everyone else but yourselves. Bragging about your dicks as if your dick size makes you superior in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't, you just look dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study, I would totally disagree that blacks lack abstract thought, this list proves such a racist accusation is meaningless ;
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks constructing the great pyramids puts the retarded notion that Blacks lack abstract thinking to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black slaves hauling heavy stones by threat of force means they designed the pyramids in Asclepias's mind.
Click to expand...




He is quite deluded.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facism was created by white people. You still drew first blood. You can't weasel out of the growing down hill white snowball. Even when it starts running over white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was thousands of years ago, not hundreds. But where are the African written words?
Click to expand...

The white man helped them develop written forms of their indigenous languages. They didn't have one prior to that.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African


They were only black after being mummified for over a hundred years. We have paintings by them to prove you are blackwashed.


----------



## Mickiel

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
Click to expand...



No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans didn't really have businesses did they. You can't control business with cetral government if there is no business or central government. I believe they simply killed each other and took their shit. That's superior in what way?
> 
> 
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was thousands of years ago, not hundreds. But where are the African written words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white man helped them develop written forms of their indigenous languages. They didn't have one prior to that.
Click to expand...



The white ego is truly awesome, foolishly trying to extend your race into ancient Egypt.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
Click to expand...

You can get all pissy, I don't give a fuck. You don't have to read my posts either. The thread makes you look like a moron, why should anybody try to get rid of it?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I've noticed most blacks aren't even aware they didn't name the continent of Africa itself...It was white people that gave it that name:

"The name Africa came into Western use through the Romans, who used the name Africa terra — "land of the Afri" (plural, or "Afer" singular) — for the *northern part of the continent*, as the province of Africa with its capital Carthage, corresponding to modern-day Tunisia."

See that part with the *'s. They never even made it down into subsaharan Africa, where Asclepia's and this other guy's ancestors hail from.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was thousands of years ago, not hundreds. But where are the African written words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white man helped them develop written forms of their indigenous languages. They didn't have one prior to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The white ego is truly awesome, foolishly trying to extend your race into ancient Egypt.
Click to expand...

I'm giving you the facts, man. Has nothing to do with ego.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans did not have businesses , good grief , the white wall is all covering ; it blinds whites from simple truth. One of the worse deceptions I have seen is being white walled.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was thousands of years ago, not hundreds. But where are the African written words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white man helped them develop written forms of their indigenous languages. They didn't have one prior to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The white ego is truly awesome, foolishly trying to extend your race into ancient Egypt.
Click to expand...

Who did that?


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
Click to expand...



You do not know white. 

Your mind is full of lies.


You should question the Authority that has told you these lies.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they did sell each other to slavers but that came way later when Muslims introduced the option. I'm not sure what they were payed with. Where were the written languages and how did they record sales figures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery began before history  could accurately record it. The bible even records it just a bit. I don't think they recorded much sales figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was thousands of years ago, not hundreds. But where are the African written words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white man helped them develop written forms of their indigenous languages. They didn't have one prior to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The white ego is truly awesome, foolishly trying to extend your race into ancient Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did that?
Click to expand...

I have said that the Ancient Egyptians were not white already....guess he is stuck on thinking Caucasian means 'white skin'. It doesn't.


----------



## Mickiel

Iceweasel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get all pissy, I don't give a fuck. You don't have to read my posts either. The thread makes you look like a moron, why should anybody try to get rid of it?
Click to expand...


I have  no need to call you names, because I already "Have you".  I have seen white behavior before , I already know some of you can't take this kind of beating for long.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know white.
> 
> Your mind is full of lies.
> 
> 
> You should question the Authority that has told you these lies.
Click to expand...

The sooner they do, the sooner things will improve for blacks. As long as they try to claim other's ethnicities and achievements as their own...they'll never make the progress they wish to see.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get an education
> Get a job
> Raise your family instead of abandoning them
> Pay your mortgage
> Pay your taxes
> Be honest in your dealing with other
> Respect the property of others
> That's what it's like to be "white."
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know white.
> 
> Your mind is full of lies.
> 
> 
> You should question the Authority that has told you these lies.
Click to expand...


I have no authority you would recognize , I walk alone. What's it feel like to be exposed?


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know white.
> 
> Your mind is full of lies.
> 
> 
> You should question the Authority that has told you these lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no authority you would recognize , I walk alone. What's it feel like to be exposed?
Click to expand...



Nonsense. You obviously have had your mind filled with lies by someone.

Who was it? YOu mother? A preacher? 

"Exposed"? You are sad.


----------



## Mickiel

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know white.
> 
> Your mind is full of lies.
> 
> 
> You should question the Authority that has told you these lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no authority you would recognize , I walk alone. What's it feel like to be exposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You obviously have had your mind filled with lies by someone.
> 
> Who was it? YOu mother? A preacher?
> 
> "Exposed"? You are sad.
Click to expand...



I like my own consciousness, I have no need to depend on anothers. I am just not bound by white influence . I cannot be poisoned by white.


----------



## Correll

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know white.
> 
> Your mind is full of lies.
> 
> 
> You should question the Authority that has told you these lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no authority you would recognize , I walk alone. What's it feel like to be exposed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You obviously have had your mind filled with lies by someone.
> 
> Who was it? YOu mother? A preacher?
> 
> "Exposed"? You are sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like my own consciousness, I have no need to depend on anothers. I am just not bound by white influence . I cannot be poisoned by white.
Click to expand...



White Influence?

Wow. That was telling.


YOU assumed that any authority that might have influence in your life would be white.


I was assuming, since you are such a racist, that you would not even listen to anyone not black.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I honestly would like to be proven wrong on my views on black folks. 

It would be nice if some day in the future, skin color would mean nothing more than more variety and we all just get along.

But if blacks insist on believing afrocentrist lies, instead of just accepting the truth...that they have always been far behind the other races and instead of making up fictional histories of their people and started doing things NOW to show how they are not the underachieving race anymore...that ain't gonna happen.

It's not as big of a deal as they make it out to be. They had abundant resources and more favorable weather than, say whites did...they didn't have to build elaborate structures or travel far to get food and water that would require the wheel....its really that simple. When you have things easy(easier than whites who dealt with harsh winters)....you don't have to develop as many ways to survive as  the people in harsher climates.

The average subsaharan African IQ is 65...that's considered mentally retarded by western standards...but the american blacks average 85....so obviously, exposure to western culture has raised their IQ levels during the time they have been in the Americas.

Every group started off having to learn how to adapt to their environment...blacks just didn't need to do all the technological advancement to survive. That's why they are behind.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I will admit that I wish there were a better, less insult-sounding way to break the truth down....but there's not. It is damn near impossible to tell black folks the truth without sounding condescending and insulting.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> What's funny is subsaharan Africans from West Africa, which is who you guys are descended from....built nothing of importance. No seafaring ships. No advanced structures. No wheel.
> 
> So even if the Ancient Egyptians were black(which they weren't)... You are not related to them. They would be closer to the Ethiopians and guess what? They are considered Caucasoid. And Caucasoid doesn't mean they were white either(which they weren't)... Caucasoid describes cranial structure, facial features, etc.
> 
> "Yes *Ethiopians* are black, they are not *white*. They might be black skin wise, but are different than both *white* people and africans equally. people have to take in mind that colour of the skin does not tell the race. Indeed *Ethiopians* are Caucasoid.
> *Are Ethiopians black? - Quora*
> Quora › Are-Ethiopians-black"
> 
> 
> Damn, those Caucasians even stole your skin color!




Sorry guy. obviously you are ignorant of the facts. Its not important that Blacks in the US are descended from Egyptians but the facts say they are.

The Thuya Gene - DNA Consultants

*"this not-so-rare gene is Central African in origin and was passed to Thuya from her forebears, Queens of Upper and Lower Egypt and High Priestesses of Hathor, the Mother Goddess. Thuya passed it to her grandson Akhenaten and great-grandson Tutankhamun, among others, as documented in a forensic study of the Amarna mummies by Zahi Hawass, head of the Supreme Council of Antiquities in Cairo, in 2010. "*


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I honestly would like to be proven wrong on my views on black folks.



That happened the first time you posted. Its not our fault you cant accept being proven wrong.  Its not our responsibility to convince you either. Youre irrelevant.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more material to cover ,but I have to wait on just a few more  hardcore whites to join in on thread . I kind of prefer live examples of this most unusual race. A study of whites is most perplexing ,most of their consciousness is completely devoid of their racism. It is most difficult to get them to co operate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a race baiter. Or a troll. Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No , I am a simple man with opinions ,it is my right to post them ,and your right not to read them. But if I know white, your next plan is to get rid of this thread. So that you can freely step on blacks , and block blacks from stepping on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get all pissy, I don't give a fuck. You don't have to read my posts either. The thread makes you look like a moron, why should anybody try to get rid of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have  no need to call you names, because I already "Have you".  I have seen white behavior before , I already know some of you can't take this kind of beating for long.
Click to expand...

Beating your meat isn't a win for anybody but you, assuming you can.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mickiel said:


> I cannot be poisoned by white.


Too late. You are obsessed with whiteness.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Here's another reason why blacks in subsaharan Africa have lower IQs than Europeans on average:

Cold Winters and the Evolution of Intelligence


Extended exposure to hot weather kills braincells...eventually it will affect your IQ. I moved from Seattle to Phoenix, and I will admit...when I worked outside I could tell the heat was killing my braincells... I felt sluggish all the time until I finally was able to get into an air conditioned building. Imagine the affects of thousands of years in the heat and what that did to subsaharan Africans.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

How Does a Heat Wave Affect the Human Body?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Winter Wakes Up Your Mind--and Warm Weather Makes it Harder to Think Straight


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

The combination of exposure to western ideas and being here in a cooler climate has raised the black american IQ 20% or more higher than the average black African IQ.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

The climate factor is not just visible in american blacks and african blacks. Have you ever wondered why southern whites seem slower and more laid back than northern whites? The climate difference played a role in that.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post , can't seem to erase it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understand.  You're Black and cannot be expected to do very much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre a Seminole youre Black too.
Click to expand...


Hardly. We're considered redskins, not tar people.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African



Your assumption of ego is incredible.
Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?

Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,  
and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?


----------



## Mickiel

If I may ,another poem ;

I am white ,I am white, yes I am white
that's how I know I am right
I am never wrong ,I have lasted this long
because I am white.
look at me world, I was made to lead you
what is man that he is mindful of white
you idiots , you dummies , can't you see the light
fall to your knees and worship me
and stay down there till  I set you free
know that I am white ,accept me as your light


----------



## Unkotare

How long is this pasty troll going to be given the attention he so obviously craves. He's probably a hero on stormfront by now.


----------



## Mickiel

Unkotare said:


> How long is this pasty troll going to be given the attention he so obviously craves. He's probably a hero on stormfront by now.




I like the attention the thread is receiving , especially your views. Thank you ,your most welcome here.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
Click to expand...



Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.


----------



## Mickiel

Now then , can we wonder  what its like to be black from a white persons point of view? I personally  don't think that is possible. Hey ,some whites think we are animals?

No, White People Will Never Understand the Black Experience | Huffington Post


----------



## Mickiel

Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;

The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today

Interesting.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
Click to expand...



No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;
> 
> The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today
> 
> Interesting.




don't torture yourself with those stats,   an immigrant can come to the US and become successful in one generation.  Black kids can come from a poor family and go to college and become successful in his or her life time if they are not held back by other factors, including family and peer pressure.  Those stats are sqewed because your averaging in the top 1 %- 3%.   there are three times as many poor white people in California for instance than there are Blacks,  even though they make up a smaller percentage ,  being there are just more white people.

That 1 .5 million white people would like to know what its like to be rich too,   why do some people insist on dividing us by race?   is it they like to stir up jealousy and class envy? i think so.   If someone has more than I do,   I really dont care,  its not my business how they got their money,   I can only do what I can do


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
Click to expand...



Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;
> 
> The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't torture yourself with those stats,   an immigrant can come to the US and become successful in one generation.  Black kids can come from a poor family and go to college and become successful in his or her life time if they are not held back by other factors, including family and peer pressure.  Those stats are sqewed because your averaging in the top 1 %- 3%.   there are three times as many poor white people in California for instance than there are Blacks,  even though they make up a smaller percentage ,  being there are just more white people.
> 
> That 1 .5 million white people would like to know what its like to be rich too,   why do some people insist on dividing us by race?   is it they like to stir up jealousy and class envy? i think so.   If someone has more than I do,   I really dont care,  its not my business how they got their money,   I can only do what I can do
Click to expand...



The subject interest me , you may not care ,but I do. And I don't expect you to  understand that.


----------



## Mickiel

This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;

The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations

You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;
> 
> The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today
> 
> Interesting.


Well then, you guys better get on the ball! Get out and there and achieve.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
Click to expand...

It was referring to the black Delta soil....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> If I may ,another poem ;
> 
> I am white ,I am white, yes I am white
> that's how I know I am right
> I am never wrong ,I have lasted this long
> because I am white.
> look at me world, I was made to lead you
> what is man that he is mindful of white
> you idiots , you dummies , can't you see the light
> fall to your knees and worship me
> and stay down there till  I set you free
> know that I am white ,accept me as your light


Somebody ruined you...


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;
> 
> The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, you guys better get on the ball! Get out and there and achieve.
Click to expand...



 Well thank you for your optimism, I have other  views as to what  the future of humanity holds.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;
> 
> The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, you guys better get on the ball! Get out and there and achieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for your optimism, I have other  views as to what  the future of humanity holds.
Click to expand...

I'll bite.... And what would those be?


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ,another poem ;
> 
> I am white ,I am white, yes I am white
> that's how I know I am right
> I am never wrong ,I have lasted this long
> because I am white.
> look at me world, I was made to lead you
> what is man that he is mindful of white
> you idiots , you dummies , can't you see the light
> fall to your knees and worship me
> and stay down there till  I set you free
> know that I am white ,accept me as your light
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody ruined you...
Click to expand...



Yes ,my day is gone ,I am 61 and quite ruined.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;
> 
> The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, you guys better get on the ball! Get out and there and achieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for your optimism, I have other  views as to what  the future of humanity holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bite.... And what would those be?
Click to expand...



I kind of favor  the biblical view of  the future of humanity. Those views can be read in the religious section. No need to bore you with them here.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ,another poem ;
> 
> I am white ,I am white, yes I am white
> that's how I know I am right
> I am never wrong ,I have lasted this long
> because I am white.
> look at me world, I was made to lead you
> what is man that he is mindful of white
> you idiots , you dummies , can't you see the light
> fall to your knees and worship me
> and stay down there till  I set you free
> know that I am white ,accept me as your light
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody ruined you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ,my day is gone ,I am 61 and quite ruined.
Click to expand...

Well old timer, I'd like to ask you if you actually believe there has never been progress in race relations in your lifetime, because that's how these young black men are acting out here?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now then ,saying I wonder what its like to be white , is akin to saying I wonder what it is like to be wealthy. According to todays economics , it would take the average black family 228 years to accumulate the wealth of their white counterparts;
> 
> The Average Black Family Would Need 228 Years to Build the Wealth of a White Family Today
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, you guys better get on the ball! Get out and there and achieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for your optimism, I have other  views as to what  the future of humanity holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bite.... And what would those be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of favor  the biblical view of  the future of humanity. Those views can be read in the religious section. No need to bore you with them here.
Click to expand...

Ah....a brother in Christ. I prefer that view myself as well. This world is for the birds. Come on Jesus! Take me home!


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
Click to expand...

And you can speculate on white people. You lump them together yet you don't want to be stereotyped. Nobody can choose their skin color, but you can choose to be a good person. Your attitude toward people should be based on their individual behavior, not skin color.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you can speculate on white people. You lump them together yet you don't want to be stereotyped. Nobody can choose their skin color, but you can choose to be a good person. Your attitude toward people should be based on their individual behavior, not skin color.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's why I give the same attitude back that afrocentrists give me.


----------



## Mickiel

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ,another poem ;
> 
> I am white ,I am white, yes I am white
> that's how I know I am right
> I am never wrong ,I have lasted this long
> because I am white.
> look at me world, I was made to lead you
> what is man that he is mindful of white
> you idiots , you dummies , can't you see the light
> fall to your knees and worship me
> and stay down there till  I set you free
> know that I am white ,accept me as your light
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody ruined you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ,my day is gone ,I am 61 and quite ruined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well old timer, I'd like to ask you if you actually believe there has never been progress in race relations in your lifetime, because that's how these young black men are acting out here?
Click to expand...


In my view ,yes there has been progress ,but not in human nature. I think human nature has grown worse. Selfisness , greed ,prejudice  ,racism , hate , all have grown worse in humanity.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you can speculate on white people. You lump them together yet you don't want to be stereotyped. Nobody can choose their skin color, but you can choose to be a good person. Your attitude toward people should be based on their individual behavior, not skin color.
Click to expand...



I can go with that , and still come to the same conclusions about  the white race. Just going by their behavior.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you can speculate on white people. You lump them together yet you don't want to be stereotyped. Nobody can choose their skin color, but you can choose to be a good person. Your attitude toward people should be based on their individual behavior, not skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with that , and still come to the same conclusions about  the white race. Just going by their behavior.
Click to expand...

Same could said by the stats on violent black crime. But I still don't blame all blacks for the ones who commit crimes, just the criminals themselves, regardless of race.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you can speculate on white people. You lump them together yet you don't want to be stereotyped. Nobody can choose their skin color, but you can choose to be a good person. Your attitude toward people should be based on their individual behavior, not skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with that , and still come to the same conclusions about  the white race. Just going by their behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same could said by the stats on violent black crime. But I still don't blame all blacks for the ones who commit crimes, just the criminals themselves, regardless of race.
Click to expand...



I am some what  differing ;I blame no one , and I trust no one.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
Click to expand...



Right, and i am open minded about that information,  I don't have anything at stake to what shade of black ancient Egyptians were,   Not all black people are the same,  Africans may be black, but they think of themselves as different peoples,   just like white people are different peoples, they are not one race.     thats why me, a white guy with type O blood can donate to most Africans who typically have type O,   we share the same blood.   People are often blinded from reality with what they see with their eyes.  

I can use logic to think that the people of the Egyptian delta region would have been diverse,  I havn't looked that hard other than a few websites though. but from what Ive read there is question about who they were. You also have to remember the Egyptian Empire covered some territory outside of todays modern boundaries,  they didnt have our concepts of racial hangups, so you tell me why they would not have intermarried with other people who 
had lighter skin.


----------



## Yarddog

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you can speculate on white people. You lump them together yet you don't want to be stereotyped. Nobody can choose their skin color, but you can choose to be a good person. Your attitude toward people should be based on their individual behavior, not skin color.
Click to expand...



Good Golly !


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Mickiel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ,another poem ;
> 
> I am white ,I am white, yes I am white
> that's how I know I am right
> I am never wrong ,I have lasted this long
> because I am white.
> look at me world, I was made to lead you
> what is man that he is mindful of white
> you idiots , you dummies , can't you see the light
> fall to your knees and worship me
> and stay down there till  I set you free
> know that I am white ,accept me as your light
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody ruined you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ,my day is gone ,I am 61 and quite ruined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well old timer, I'd like to ask you if you actually believe there has never been progress in race relations in your lifetime, because that's how these young black men are acting out here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my view ,yes there has been progress ,but not in human nature. I think human nature has grown worse. Selfisness , greed ,prejudice  ,racism , hate , all have grown worse in humanity.
Click to expand...

Human nature doesn't change. Morals and principles change within society....and some of those changes, especially when forced... Will stoke up resentment and even hatred.

Kind of like how your people were forced to come here in the first place. If I could go back in time, I would warn the first person that enslaved the first slave that what they are doing is one of, if not the worst things they could possibly do to this world. Imagine if slavery never happened and when the white man and the black man met and then simply traded as friends from afar for awhile, learning from one another and building good relations. Eventually, I believe America would have been more than happy to receive Africans with open arms ..... Would've been nice.

But, we are humans and that damned human nature thing.

There has been more immigration from the continent of Africa, specifically subsaharan africa, to the United States than were slaves brought here(I'm not counting the entirety of the New World, strictly the US or what was known as British North America at the time) though. So we can't be that bad.


"Approximately *500,000* slaves were_brought_ to what was British North America and became the United States, roughly 4.4% of the 11.3 million transported in the Atlantic slave trade. [The majority of souls (~10 million) in the Atlantic slave trade appear to have landed in Brazil, the Spanish empire (including Cuba), and the West Indies.]"

"
*African immigration to the United States*
African immigrants to the United States
*Total population*
  African : 3,183,104 *(Subsaharan African)*: 2,847,199 + North African: 335.895) (2010 US Census) [1]
*Regions with significant populations*
Washington, D.C., New York, Maryland,Minneapolis, California, Dallas, Atlanta,Philadelphia, St. Louis, Houston
*Languages*
English (African English, American English),Arabic, Yoruba, Igbo, Lingala, French, Wolof,Swahili, Amharic, Somali, Tigrinya, Berber,Afrikaans, Hausa, Portuguese, Cape Verdean Crioulo, Spanish, others
*Religion*

Christianity

Islam

Traditional

Other
*Related ethnic groups*
other African people


----------



## Yarddog

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you can speculate on white people. You lump them together yet you don't want to be stereotyped. Nobody can choose their skin color, but you can choose to be a good person. Your attitude toward people should be based on their individual behavior, not skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with that , and still come to the same conclusions about  the white race. Just going by their behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same could said by the stats on violent black crime. But I still don't blame all blacks for the ones who commit crimes, just the criminals themselves, regardless of race.
Click to expand...



a lot of crimes are multiple crimes by the same people so it also skews the stat sheet,


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listen ,  I can't convince a white person about anything black, I think that is impossible , only a God can convince the white mind about black things. Without God , its just nothing there. I am not playing god ; all  information I have used to form my views on the subject ,is there for you to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and i am open minded about that information,  I don't have anything at stake to what shade of black ancient Egyptians were,   Not all black people are the same,  Africans may be black, but they think of themselves as different peoples,   just like white people are different peoples, they are not one race.     thats why me, a white guy with type O blood can donate to most Africans who typically have type O,   we share the same blood.   People are often blinded from reality with what they see with their eyes.
> 
> I can use logic to think that the people of the Egyptian delta region would have been diverse,  I havn't looked that hard other than a few websites though. but from what Ive read there is question about who they were. You also have to remember the Egyptian Empire covered some territory outside of todays modern boundaries,  they didnt have our concepts of racial hangups, so you tell me why they would not have intermarried with other people who
> had lighter skin.
Click to expand...



I think they intermingled with other races; but I have my reasons for believing they were black , along with both historical and biblical reasons.


----------



## Mickiel

Some of  the biblical reasons ;

The Black Presence in the Bible: Uncovering the Hidden Ones


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post , can't seem to erase it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understand.  You're Black and cannot be expected to do very much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre a Seminole youre Black too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. We're considered redskins, not tar people.
Click to expand...

Youre considered savages by whites. Seminoles have a lot of African DNA.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are merely trying to " Whitewash Egyptian history." The ego of whites is incredible;
> 
> In which even the university of Cambridge admits that ancient Egypt was Black African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ego is incredible.
> Maybe you should you put your ego aside as well,   i for one don't believe Egyptians were white as depicted in these victorian paintings or movies. Those are easily seen as arist's depictions a lot of those paintings were ordered by the church for political reasons. So why would they be painted as darker skinned people? Kings and politicians usually only act in self interest, you know that right?     Its just the way it was. Only the most ignorant people would think they look like Charlton Heston, your not threatened by that are you?
> 
> Clearly Egypt is part of the African continent , how could anyone question that ancient Egyptians were black? but an argument can be made that they were also multi -ethnic because of their location on the Mediterranean ocean,
> and proximity to the Nile river.  It was the center of the known world for a very long time. I'm sure the demography of Egypt has changed some over the last 50 thousand years, you had the Phoenicians trading and sailing all over the medditeranian 3000 BC,    so whos to say who bred with who?     from what Ive read,  the egyptians didnt have vocabulary for race like we do,   so to some scholars there is also disagreement about the word kmt,   was it reffering to peoples color? or the color of the black delta soil.  According to some on this board "everyone' was black back then, the Egyptians, the jews, the semitic people,  so why would the Egyptians bother to use the word KMT to make a distinction for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your asking how could whites question things that are obviously black? You must not understand the nature of white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not questioning whether black people are black.  Questioning who were the people of Egypt, 1000 years ago,  3000 years ago, 10,000 years ago, 20,000 years ago.  Were you there ?  because the actual experts who study these things are not quite sure.
Click to expand...

Herodotus was there and he said the Egyptians were Black with woolly hair.


Calling Ancient Egyptians Black Isn't Myth-making The Greek Writer Herodotus Said

*"The facts are these: Herodotus, a Greek writer in the 5th century B.C. claims that "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.) The interesting thing about what Herodotus wrote is that had he believed the Egyptians to be any other color than black like other Africans he could have chosen other Greek words than the one he chose. His word is melaschroes, black-skinned. If Herodotus thought the Egyptians were white he would have used leucochroes. Had they been simply brown, like so many African Americans, he may have used phrenychroes, but he chose the word melaschroes. This word comes from the same root as Melanesia, the black island, or melanite, a black garnet. The ancient Greek use of "melas" was precise. Egypt is in Africa. Why shouldn't the ancient Egyptians be anything other than black?"*


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.


Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
Click to expand...



And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.  
You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more


----------



## Darkwind

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


So why you fuckin with us?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
Click to expand...

Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post , can't seem to erase it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understand.  You're Black and cannot be expected to do very much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre a Seminole youre Black too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. We're considered redskins, not tar people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre considered savages by whites. Seminoles have a lot of African DNA.
Click to expand...


Actually. most Native American tribes, even those of the plains who were considered uncivilized by the standards of the 5 Civilized Tribes, concluded the whites to be savages and barbarians. You can keep your wild DNA imaginations. It has yet to be determined from exactly where came the American Indians. It is not accepted by all of the scientific community that they crossed the land bridge from Asia. Some claim they came from the South Pacific, some claim they were totally unique in DNA.


----------



## Mickiel

Darkwind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> So why you fuckin with us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got nothing better to do!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> So why you fuckin with us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got nothing better to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I got nothing better to do.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
Click to expand...



Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
Click to expand...



They do have a massive inferiority complex , that is why they police the world.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
Click to expand...


Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
Click to expand...



I would have allowed it because black is beautiful to me, just not to people like you. Blacks built it and received no honor for it or from it.


----------



## Mickiel

From the Smithsonian;

The White House Was, in Fact, Built by Slaves      |     Smart News | Smithsonian


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would have allowed it because black is beautiful to me, just not to people like you. Blacks built it and received no honor for it or from it.
Click to expand...



You wouldnt typically paint a building black. I'm sure they painted it white without regards to race.  Trying to insert RACE into that takes some trying.  You would typically paint a building white because it would have kept it a lot cooler in the summer.  The phrase WHITE HOUSE  probably had a lot more to do with the color of the structure than skin color


----------



## WheelieAddict

A bit off topic but you know, great things happen when whites do "black" things and blacks do "white" things. Off the top of my head examples Eminem with rap and James Stewart with motocross. Both have excelled in things dominated by blacks and whites when they were the opposite. And you know what? Eminem wouldn't be where he is today without the influence and help of black people and Stewart wouldn't be where he is today without the influence and help of white people.


----------



## Mickiel

WheelieAddict said:


> A bit off topic but you know, great things happen when whites do "black" things and blacks do "white" things. Off the top of my head examples Eminem with rap and James Stewart with motocross. Both have excelled in things dominated by blacks and whites when they were the opposite. And you know what? Eminem wouldn't be where he is today without the influence and help of black people and Stewart wouldn't be where he is today without the influence and help of white people.




I like the equality of your point. Devoid of excuses.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would have allowed it because black is beautiful to me, just not to people like you. Blacks built it and received no honor for it or from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldnt typically paint a building black. I'm sure they painted it white without regards to race.  Trying to insert RACE into that takes some trying.  You would typically paint a building white because it would have kept it a lot cooler in the summer.  The phrase WHITE HOUSE  probably had a lot more to do with the color of the structure than skin color
Click to expand...


The British set fire to the white house and it turned black from fire and smoke. They painted it again and Roosevelt  called it , along with the people , the White house. In my view the main motivation behind it was "White Dynasty".


----------



## BrokeLoser




----------



## Mickiel

BrokeLoser said:


>




I don't use it much;

but I'd rather use it than play the white mans game. America is saturated in white, they never have played the game fair. And they don't like it when people they stomp cry out. My voice means nothing, but I will go to my grave , knowing that I spoke truth.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



"I wonder what it's like to be white?"
Anytime I hear this I know what's really meant is: "I wonder what it's like to be a legitimate, positive contributing human?"
The reason I know this is we all know there are plenty of sub-human whites out there.
I always answer this question the same way as follows:
Wake up tomorrow and make QUALITY parenting your #1 priority
Get educated...develop comprehension and decision making skills
Work hard and pay taxes
Don't have children you can't support on your own
Stop counting on others to pay your way through life
Don't lie, cheat and steal
Don't be a criminal
Be accountable...Don't blame others for your short-comings
Respect law and order
Spend your whole life always striving to be better and or do better
This is the simple recipe for a quality life; many can not wrap their head around such simple proven methodology.
Why? 
Because it's much easier to be lazy and ignorant...it's the natural default for some. 
Apply these simple methods and send me royalty checks please...Thank you!


----------



## Mickiel

BrokeLoser said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wonder what it's like to be white?"
> Anytime I hear this I know what's really meant is: "I wonder what it's like to be a legitimate, positive contributing human?"
> The reason I know this is we all know there are plenty of sub-human whites out there.
> I always answer this question the same way as follows:
> Wake up tomorrow and make QUALITY parenting your #1 priority
> Get educated...develop comprehension and decision making skills
> Work hard and pay taxes
> Don't have children you can't support on your own
> Stop counting on others to pay your way through life
> Don't lie, cheat and steal
> Don't be a criminal
> Be accountable...Don't blame others for your short-comings
> Respect law and order
> Spend your whole life always striving to be better and or do better
> This is the simple recipe for a quality life; many can not wrap their head around such simple proven methodology.
> Why?
> Because it's much easier to be lazy and ignorant...it's the natural default for some.
> Apply these simple methods and send me royalty checks please...Thank you!
Click to expand...



I feel another poem being birthed;

I wonder what its like to be white
always trying to teach me how to live
and then charging me for their illustrious views
they call it " Royalty checks"-get it "Royalty"
why do they think they are royalty
I think its because their white
something about white , gives the illusion of

THE  CHOSEN ONES!

I AM  , and I am because I am white


----------



## Mickiel

Here I come to save the dayyyy ,I'm white ,I'm white , I'll save you.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mickiel said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wonder what it's like to be white?"
> Anytime I hear this I know what's really meant is: "I wonder what it's like to be a legitimate, positive contributing human?"
> The reason I know this is we all know there are plenty of sub-human whites out there.
> I always answer this question the same way as follows:
> Wake up tomorrow and make QUALITY parenting your #1 priority
> Get educated...develop comprehension and decision making skills
> Work hard and pay taxes
> Don't have children you can't support on your own
> Stop counting on others to pay your way through life
> Don't lie, cheat and steal
> Don't be a criminal
> Be accountable...Don't blame others for your short-comings
> Respect law and order
> Spend your whole life always striving to be better and or do better
> This is the simple recipe for a quality life; many can not wrap their head around such simple proven methodology.
> Why?
> Because it's much easier to be lazy and ignorant...it's the natural default for some.
> Apply these simple methods and send me royalty checks please...Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel another poem being birthed;
> 
> I wonder what its like to be white
> always trying to teach me how to live
> and then charging me for their illustrious views
> they call it " Royalty checks"-get it "Royalty"
> why do they think they are royalty
> I think its because their white
> something about white , gives the illusion of
> 
> THE  CHOSEN ONES!
> 
> I AM  , and I am because I am white
Click to expand...




Mickiel said:


> Here I come to save the dayyyy ,I'm white ,I'm white , I'll save you.



And there you have it folks.
"I just don't get it...why do they treat me like a second class citizen just because I act like one? The nerve of those bastards!"
WOW...just WOW!


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what its like to be white? I mean to get so many bonuses free , just because of skin. I wonder where this came from in humanity? Its like an out of space thing. I'm starting to think   the 8th wonder of the world is "White." Yet its beyond mere skin , its a mentality ;  a way of thinking.

Its , ... , ... Its , ... WAIT! Up above in the sky .. its a bird , .. no its a plane ,  ...  no its Super White!


----------



## Mickiel

Hey , I  see they made a movie about Nina Simone , an astonishing black singer who had dark black skin. So what does white moviemakers do ;  they hire a light skinned black woman to play a dark skinned black woman. They just covered her with real dark makeup. All kinds of other dark skinned actors were out there to be chosen for the part ,but hey ;  you know how it is. Indian female actors are feeling the same pressure;

you want the part ;  then look white. Interesting world we live in.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mickiel said:


> Hey , I  see they made a movie about Nina Simone , an astonishing black singer who had dark black skin. So what does white moviemakers do ;  they hire a light skinned black woman to play a dark skinned black woman. They just covered her with real dark makeup. All kinds of other dark skinned actors were out there to be chosen for the part ,but hey ;  you know how it is. Indian female actors are feeling the same pressure;
> 
> you want the part ;  then look white. Interesting world we live in.



Hmmm....but if you'd like to be the single most important, most powerful man in the world you'd need to look black...like the President of the United States Of America. 77% of this country is still white which means most voters are white and we elected a black President and we're still accused of being racists and hating blacks...hmmm? Something just don't seem right.


----------



## Mickiel

BrokeLoser said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , I  see they made a movie about Nina Simone , an astonishing black singer who had dark black skin. So what does white moviemakers do ;  they hire a light skinned black woman to play a dark skinned black woman. They just covered her with real dark makeup. All kinds of other dark skinned actors were out there to be chosen for the part ,but hey ;  you know how it is. Indian female actors are feeling the same pressure;
> 
> you want the part ;  then look white. Interesting world we live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....but if you'd like to be the single most important, most powerful man in the world you'd need to look black...like the President of the United States Of America. 77% of this country is still white which means most voters are white and we elected a black President and we're still accused of being racists and hating blacks...hmmm? Something just don't seem right.
Click to expand...



I hold little interest in politics, and could you show me anywhere in this thread that I accused whites of hating blacks and being racist?


----------



## Mickiel

Interesting piece by CNN


----------



## Mickiel

I found this interesting from Tim Wise , a white anti-racism speaker and writer.


----------



## Mickiel

Riddle me this ,  why do powerful white men feel like they are the most oppressed in society? Notice with me ;

The perils of being a powerful white man | Dean Burnett


----------



## Synthaholic

Mickiel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> It's the best, dude.  I highly recommend it to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why Sarah Palin never admitted to that relationship with that ex lakers basketball player? You know , the black one?
Click to expand...

Because she's a Republican.


----------



## Mickiel

The powerful phrase " The Great white hope" is of interest to this thread. Some feel it means  great achievement , yet to others its simply more of the most powerful unseen reality in America ; one race that is on top  , will fight to stay on top , and is quickly coming to the end of their reign.

Notice with me then , the great white hope;

The Great White Hope | Civic Issues- Race


----------



## Mickiel

Synthaholic said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> It's the best, dude.  I highly recommend it to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why Sarah Palin never admitted to that relationship with that ex lakers basketball player? You know , the black one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she's a Republican.
Click to expand...



Oh no no ; because she is a powerful white woman , its a part of her past she wants to erase.

Lets add this to her resume;

The Swirl: Details Of Sarah Palin’s First Freaky Fling With Black Baller Glen Rice Emerge In New Biography!


----------



## Mickiel

Interesting how many blacks were "Bleached out of history."

Notice with me ;

What happened to the Black Europeans? – A Response from Mena7 | Rasta Livewire


----------



## Mickiel

Are the real roots of the Irish white?

Nope , just another deception ;  join me in a look ;

How the Irish became “white” – By Jahdey | Rasta Livewire


----------



## MaryL

I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.




No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.

Perhaps you will enjoy " White Slavery"

White Slavery: The Scottish Slaves of England and Americas | Rasta Livewire


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
Click to expand...

Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
Click to expand...



Oh no ,this is just my thread and I simply refused your request. And I refuse to attack your personage , like you have mine.


----------



## BrokeLoser

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
Click to expand...


Like I've said before the admission that racism is a thing of the past would eliminate excuses which means it's time to go to work, to stop being a criminal and be a productive human and that takes work. As long as one can somehow self brainwash and dwell on happenings from half a century ago they can justify to keep standing their with their hand out begging for the free ride they believe they're entitled to....Another no-brainer for anyone with an iQ above 7


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no ,this is just my thread and I simply refused your request. And I refuse to attack your personage , like you have mine.
Click to expand...

My request? I am opining, not requesting...it's OK, you refuse to scrutinize all the facts. I get it, it might make people wonder what your motives where  creating such a thread to begin with.


----------



## Mickiel

BrokeLoser said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I've said before the admission that racism is a thing of the past would eliminate excuses which means it's time to go to work, to stop being a criminal and be a productive human and that takes work. As long as one can somehow self brainwash and dwell on happenings from half a century ago they can justify to keep standing their with their hand out begging for the free ride they believe they're entitled to....Another no-brainer for anyone with an iQ above 7
Click to expand...



Look I came to this section and read the anti black threads, and I did not like it. I don't like seeing my people get stomped on by white sarcasm; So I decided to stomp on a few whites myself. And listen , I am doing this gratis , absolutely free of charge. But don't worry ,I am only going to do it for about a week , and just that will make this thread history here.

I already know I have but about a week , because I know whites; your not going to let  me stomp on you for long.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no ,this is just my thread and I simply refused your request. And I refuse to attack your personage , like you have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My request? I am opining, not requesting...it's OK, you refuse to scrutinize all the facts. I get it, it might make people wonder what your motives where  creating such a thread to begin with.
Click to expand...



Excuse me ,I have freely shared my motive; but once again just for you. I don't like many of the anti black threads in this section, so I am going to teach some whites here a lesson they will not soon forget.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I've said before the admission that racism is a thing of the past would eliminate excuses which means it's time to go to work, to stop being a criminal and be a productive human and that takes work. As long as one can somehow self brainwash and dwell on happenings from half a century ago they can justify to keep standing their with their hand out begging for the free ride they believe they're entitled to....Another no-brainer for anyone with an iQ above 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look I came to this section and read the anti black threads, and I did not like it. I don't like seeing my people get stomped on by white sarcasm; So I decided to stomp on a few whites myself. And listen , I am doing this gratis , absolutely free of charge. But don't worry ,I am only going to do it for about a week , and just that will make this thread history here.
> 
> I already know I have but about a week , because I know whites; your not going to let  me stomp on you for long.
Click to expand...

Please. Anti black threads don't excuse  this thread. It's a tad hypocritical. And it won't fix anything. I have been on this planet a long time, and have seen bias and hate from blacks to the same degree, if not more, than whites. First hand, up close and personal, and I am not trying to "STOMP" anyone. Double standards and hypocrisy sicken me.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I've said before the admission that racism is a thing of the past would eliminate excuses which means it's time to go to work, to stop being a criminal and be a productive human and that takes work. As long as one can somehow self brainwash and dwell on happenings from half a century ago they can justify to keep standing their with their hand out begging for the free ride they believe they're entitled to....Another no-brainer for anyone with an iQ above 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look I came to this section and read the anti black threads, and I did not like it. I don't like seeing my people get stomped on by white sarcasm; So I decided to stomp on a few whites myself. And listen , I am doing this gratis , absolutely free of charge. But don't worry ,I am only going to do it for about a week , and just that will make this thread history here.
> 
> I already know I have but about a week , because I know whites; your not going to let  me stomp on you for long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Anti black threads don't excuse  this thread. It's a tad hypocritical. And it won't fix anything. I have been on this planet a long time, and have seen bias and hate from blacks to the same degree, if not more, than whites. First hand, up close and personal, and I am not trying to "STOMP" anyone. Double standards and hypocrisy sicken me.
Click to expand...



I consider your use of foul language toward me and attacking and insulting my personage as you stomping on me. Well I am going to stomp on you , but I hold absolutely no need to use foul language or personal insults. I hold no interest in such mannerisms. I am going to step on your views as respectful as I can.

You are welcome to thread.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if I was born black and male, I would still be the same person with the same outlook. I understand things turn on a dime, life isn't fair and all that. Get past it. What is behind the high black on black crime/murder rate? We are supposed to be post racial now, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no ,this is just my thread and I simply refused your request. And I refuse to attack your personage , like you have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My request? I am opining, not requesting...it's OK, you refuse to scrutinize all the facts. I get it, it might make people wonder what your motives where  creating such a thread to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ,I have freely shared my motive; but once again just for you. I don't like many of the anti black threads in this section, so I am going to teach some whites here a lesson they will not soon forget.
Click to expand...

You have nothing to apologize for. Me either. When I see blacks target whites, and hurt other blacks in huge numbers, then blame racial profiling  and racism for  noticing their  ignorant behavior, I just roll my eyes . Really?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No , I will not  " Get past it" , request denied , I will stay on thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no ,this is just my thread and I simply refused your request. And I refuse to attack your personage , like you have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My request? I am opining, not requesting...it's OK, you refuse to scrutinize all the facts. I get it, it might make people wonder what your motives where  creating such a thread to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ,I have freely shared my motive; but once again just for you. I don't like many of the anti black threads in this section, so I am going to teach some whites here a lesson they will not soon forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to apologize for. Me either. When I see blacks target whites, and hurt other blacks in huge numbers, then blame racial profiling  and racism for  noticing their their ignorant behavior, I just roll my eyes . Really?
Click to expand...



I have not apologized to you ,I have not resulted to personal insults . I have done nothing to you.


----------



## MaryL

Oh brother.


Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being narrow minded and short sighted is being ON topic to you? Wow. Only people that post things you agree with is on topic. OK, you are  a anal  retentive control freak. Life  dosen't fit into your little boxes, sorry, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no ,this is just my thread and I simply refused your request. And I refuse to attack your personage , like you have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My request? I am opining, not requesting...it's OK, you refuse to scrutinize all the facts. I get it, it might make people wonder what your motives where  creating such a thread to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ,I have freely shared my motive; but once again just for you. I don't like many of the anti black threads in this section, so I am going to teach some whites here a lesson they will not soon forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to apologize for. Me either. When I see blacks target whites, and hurt other blacks in huge numbers, then blame racial profiling  and racism for  noticing their their ignorant behavior, I just roll my eyes . Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not apologized to you ,I have not resulted to personal insults . I have done nothing to you.
Click to expand...

I haven't verbally abused you or made personal insults, either, so what is the deal?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Oh brother.
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no ,this is just my thread and I simply refused your request. And I refuse to attack your personage , like you have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> My request? I am opining, not requesting...it's OK, you refuse to scrutinize all the facts. I get it, it might make people wonder what your motives where  creating such a thread to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ,I have freely shared my motive; but once again just for you. I don't like many of the anti black threads in this section, so I am going to teach some whites here a lesson they will not soon forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to apologize for. Me either. When I see blacks target whites, and hurt other blacks in huge numbers, then blame racial profiling  and racism for  noticing their their ignorant behavior, I just roll my eyes . Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not apologized to you ,I have not resulted to personal insults . I have done nothing to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't verbally abused you or made personal insults, either, so what is the deal?
Click to expand...



WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.

Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My request? I am opining, not requesting...it's OK, you refuse to scrutinize all the facts. I get it, it might make people wonder what your motives where  creating such a thread to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ,I have freely shared my motive; but once again just for you. I don't like many of the anti black threads in this section, so I am going to teach some whites here a lesson they will not soon forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing to apologize for. Me either. When I see blacks target whites, and hurt other blacks in huge numbers, then blame racial profiling  and racism for  noticing their their ignorant behavior, I just roll my eyes . Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not apologized to you ,I have not resulted to personal insults . I have done nothing to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't verbally abused you or made personal insults, either, so what is the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.
> 
> Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.
Click to expand...

"That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ,I have freely shared my motive; but once again just for you. I don't like many of the anti black threads in this section, so I am going to teach some whites here a lesson they will not soon forget.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to apologize for. Me either. When I see blacks target whites, and hurt other blacks in huge numbers, then blame racial profiling  and racism for  noticing their their ignorant behavior, I just roll my eyes . Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not apologized to you ,I have not resulted to personal insults . I have done nothing to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't verbally abused you or made personal insults, either, so what is the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.
> 
> Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.
Click to expand...



Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.


----------



## Mickiel

Hey , here's something of
interest ; Egypt and China;

Does Chinese Civilization Come From Ancient Egypt? BY RICARDO LEWIS | Rasta Livewire


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to apologize for. Me either. When I see blacks target whites, and hurt other blacks in huge numbers, then blame racial profiling  and racism for  noticing their their ignorant behavior, I just roll my eyes . Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not apologized to you ,I have not resulted to personal insults . I have done nothing to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't verbally abused you or made personal insults, either, so what is the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.
> 
> Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
Click to expand...

  Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Buckweat
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not apologized to you ,I have not resulted to personal insults . I have done nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't verbally abused you or made personal insults, either, so what is the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.
> 
> Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
Click to expand...



I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.


----------



## Mickiel

Notice with me then," White Americans and white consciousness" ;

White Americans and 'White Consciousness' | Huffington Post


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> I haven't verbally abused you or made personal insults, either, so what is the deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.
> 
> Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
Click to expand...

Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> Notice with me then," White Americans and white consciousness" ;
> 
> White Americans and 'White Consciousness' | Huffington Post


What would a former congressman know about normal, hard working, white people? He is a politician, lives in his glass bubble, far from reality of the lower class, aka hard working, people. He and his colleagues apparently studied their own kind to get their skewed findings. It read as total nonsense.


----------



## BrokeLoser

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.
> 
> Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.
> 
> 
> 
> "That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
Click to expand...


If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT! Are you kidding me , or rather trying to deceive my intelligence? You called me an anal retentive control freak , now you suggest that is not an insult.
> 
> Wow. That is MIGHTY white of you. You are transparent , I see through you. You'd best stop while your behind , because if you keep it up , I'll just keep exposing you.
> 
> 
> 
> "That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
Click to expand...



Your tendency to give apology for your insults ,by using more insults is unusual. I accept your unusual way of saying your sorry. I hold no interest in petty bickering , the speculation of what it is like to be white interest me. I am also persuaded to give this section a black view of whites ,but from the inside of whites - out. I don't like how some whites in this section offer their view of blacks. So I offer some views of my own.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice with me then," White Americans and white consciousness" ;
> 
> White Americans and 'White Consciousness' | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> What would a former congressman know about normal, hard working, white people? He is a politician, lives in his glass bubble, far from reality of the lower class, aka hard working, people. He and his colleagues apparently studied their own kind to get their skewed findings. It read as total nonsense.
Click to expand...



I see , would this then be considered by you as " More white acceptable?"

Politics and White Consciousness


----------



## MizMolly

What it is like to me to be white:

I really do not identify by my race, since I have no control over it. I define myself by how I live my life. I am 60 years old. I have worked most of my adult life. Nobody has handed me anything, I had to work hard to get what I do have, which is not a lot, but it suits me fine. I did not have a great childhood but it does no good to blame anyone for it. I had no control over my childhood either. It is in my past. While I do not dwell on it, I will always remember it, and have learned lessons from it and I move on.  I believe if want something bad enough, I will accomplish my goals. I treat everyone according to their behavior. Many times, if I don't like the way someone acts, I really feel sorry for them, since they have their own issues or demons they are struggling with. It isn't my place to change people. I love my family and friends and I don't think my whiteness affects my daily living anymore than anyone else, regardless of race. I think life is too short to worry or complain about what I don't have. I would rather enjoy what I do have and focus on what I want to do with myself for the rest of my life.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice with me then," White Americans and white consciousness" ;
> 
> White Americans and 'White Consciousness' | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> What would a former congressman know about normal, hard working, white people? He is a politician, lives in his glass bubble, far from reality of the lower class, aka hard working, people. He and his colleagues apparently studied their own kind to get their skewed findings. It read as total nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see , would this then be considered by you as " More white acceptable?"
> 
> Politics and White Consciousness
Click to expand...

White Consciousness is not an issue for me


----------



## Mickiel

BrokeLoser said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "That's white of me"? How dare you! I have never insulted you. And the fact you see this as an ego "stomping" says a lot right there. That's really what you are trying to do, in that mixed race schizophrenic blame game of yours. Stomp on people. Your words, not mine. I got you figured, buckwheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
Click to expand...



I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.

I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> What it is like to me to be white:
> 
> I really do not identify by my race, since I have no control over it. I define myself by how I live my life. I am 60 years old. I have worked most of my adult life. Nobody has handed me anything, I had to work hard to get what I do have, which is not a lot, but it suits me fine. I did not have a great childhood but it does no good to blame anyone for it. I had no control over my childhood either. It is in my past. While I do not dwell on it, I will always remember it, and have learned lessons from it and I move on.  I believe if want something bad enough, I will accomplish my goals. I treat everyone according to their behavior. Many times, if I don't like the way someone acts, I really feel sorry for them, since they have their own issues or demons they are struggling with. It isn't my place to change people. I love my family and friends and I don't think my whiteness affects my daily living anymore than anyone else, regardless of race. I think life is too short to worry or complain about what I don't have. I would rather enjoy what I do have and focus on what I want to do with myself for the rest of my life.




Well I respect that , very well stated ;I hold similar views. That being said ,I was forced to this section by a large dislike of many threads here. I am 61 years old myself , and this is my first thread on whiteness , most likely my last. Strangely I am enjoying it.  Welcome to thread.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mickiel said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
> 
> 
> 
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
Click to expand...


Your internal struggles you speak of would explain your hatred and bitterness that blind you from being able to use basic human functions such as the ability to logically reason. The obvious is staring you in the face but you won't allow yourself to process it....It's to bad.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckwheat?  You use an insult to claim to me that you have not insulted me. Interesting behavior , I hold no need to respond in kind.
> Welcome to thread ; hey , take your whipping like a woman. I'm not going to hurt you ... much.
> 
> 
> 
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
Click to expand...

I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.


----------



## Mickiel

BrokeLoser said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your internal struggles you speak of would explain your hatred and bitterness that blind you from being able to use basic human functions such as the ability to logically reason. The obvious is staring you in the face but you won't allow yourself to process it....It's to bad.
Click to expand...


The list of my inner struggles is so long , I even think God himself may  grow weary of me begging to eliminate them.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it is like to me to be white:
> 
> I really do not identify by my race, since I have no control over it. I define myself by how I live my life. I am 60 years old. I have worked most of my adult life. Nobody has handed me anything, I had to work hard to get what I do have, which is not a lot, but it suits me fine. I did not have a great childhood but it does no good to blame anyone for it. I had no control over my childhood either. It is in my past. While I do not dwell on it, I will always remember it, and have learned lessons from it and I move on.  I believe if want something bad enough, I will accomplish my goals. I treat everyone according to their behavior. Many times, if I don't like the way someone acts, I really feel sorry for them, since they have their own issues or demons they are struggling with. It isn't my place to change people. I love my family and friends and I don't think my whiteness affects my daily living anymore than anyone else, regardless of race. I think life is too short to worry or complain about what I don't have. I would rather enjoy what I do have and focus on what I want to do with myself for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I respect that , very well stated ;I hold similar views. That being said ,I was forced to this section by a large dislike of many threads here. I am 61 years old myself , and this is my first thread on whiteness , most likely my last. Strangely I am enjoying it.  Welcome to thread.
Click to expand...

While I tend to disagree with many of the things you have stated on your opinions of whites, I don't get pissy about it because you are entitled to your opinions. I have no right to tell others how to think or feel. Like I said, I don't have time or the desire to let other people define me, I know who I am and that is that.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckweat
> Really. Buckwheat? That's bad?  And still, the high black on black death rate is OK. Says a lot for ya. Superficial as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
Click to expand...



Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;

but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it is like to me to be white:
> 
> I really do not identify by my race, since I have no control over it. I define myself by how I live my life. I am 60 years old. I have worked most of my adult life. Nobody has handed me anything, I had to work hard to get what I do have, which is not a lot, but it suits me fine. I did not have a great childhood but it does no good to blame anyone for it. I had no control over my childhood either. It is in my past. While I do not dwell on it, I will always remember it, and have learned lessons from it and I move on.  I believe if want something bad enough, I will accomplish my goals. I treat everyone according to their behavior. Many times, if I don't like the way someone acts, I really feel sorry for them, since they have their own issues or demons they are struggling with. It isn't my place to change people. I love my family and friends and I don't think my whiteness affects my daily living anymore than anyone else, regardless of race. I think life is too short to worry or complain about what I don't have. I would rather enjoy what I do have and focus on what I want to do with myself for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I respect that , very well stated ;I hold similar views. That being said ,I was forced to this section by a large dislike of many threads here. I am 61 years old myself , and this is my first thread on whiteness , most likely my last. Strangely I am enjoying it.  Welcome to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I tend to disagree with many of the things you have stated on your opinions of whites, I don't get pissy about it because you are entitled to your opinions. I have no right to tell others how to think or feel. Like I said, I don't have time or the desire to let other people define me, I know who I am and that is that.
Click to expand...



I understand what " Disagree means", I also disagree with many views you have expressed. Interesting how whites and blacks seem to be on a different page. Similar to how differing men and women are ; its how it is.

The best definition of wisdom I have ever read , " Wisdom is knowing how it is."


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
Click to expand...

Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
Click to expand...

OK, whites did some pretty bad sh+t back in the day. Sorry. XXOO. That make everything better? How do we fix this?  We can't, nobody can.I wonder what games people are going to play to explain why blacks haven't got over this yet? Why poor blacks  destroy  each other with guns or violence and blame whites and the past. I wonder what it's like to be black. Being in perpetual self denial?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
Click to expand...



Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
Click to expand...

Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
Click to expand...



Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.

So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
Click to expand...

Punish? You hate white people and want retribution now? Um, your getting a little deep for me. Why do you feel such animosity?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
Click to expand...

While I agree, there are many evil, hateful people who are racist against blacks, there are many who are called racist because they have had negative experiences with blacks. Like you, they tend to blame the entire race.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punish? You hate white people and want retribution now? Um, your getting a little deep for me. Why do you feel such animosity?
Click to expand...


I don't hate white people , show me in this thread where I stated that I hate anyone? Well you can't , because I don't. But in this thread whites are free game , its nothing you can do about  the whites who have started hate threads in this section , ; what , are you trying to stop me? I have only just began , this thread is young , don't let all the views fool you. Its going to get deeper , because the subject is deep ;

I will wonder out loud what it is like to be white.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, there are many evil, hateful people who are racist against blacks, there are many who are called racist because they have had negative experiences with blacks. Like you, they tend to blame the entire race.
Click to expand...



I don't blame the entire race ,but I blame enough of them. You may not like looking into the mirror of your people ;  I understand that  , I have looked at them and don't like it either.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome you to thread , it ask what it is like to be white? A look into the white experience , the white consciousness. Which I think is incredible ;  I have NEVER known anythingelse like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you half white? Look deep into your heart, but you are so cloyingly smart ass, sorry for the buckwheat thing, but there isn't much difference other than the melanin level. But you  already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your internal struggles you speak of would explain your hatred and bitterness that blind you from being able to use basic human functions such as the ability to logically reason. The obvious is staring you in the face but you won't allow yourself to process it....It's to bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The list of my inner struggles is so long , I even think God himself may  grow weary of me begging to eliminate them.
Click to expand...

And that goes for the rest of humanity, too. Us Humans are like that. So you answered your own question already. White, black, female, male tall or small.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, there are many evil, hateful people who are racist against blacks, there are many who are called racist because they have had negative experiences with blacks. Like you, they tend to blame the entire race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame the entire race ,but I blame enough of them. You may not like looking into the mirror of your people ;  I understand that  , I have looked at them and don't like it either.
Click to expand...

You evidentally have had bad experiences with white people. There are white people who have had bad experiences with black people. But you don't seem to think white people are allowed to have similar misfortunes. I have known evil white people, I distance myself from them. I have had negative encounters with black people, I don't hold that against the entire race.


----------



## MizMolly

Goodnight all, sleep well.


----------



## MaryL

All the crimes blacks commit, specialty race based ones, they are instantly forgotten. Whites are always held to a different and higher standard. Your WHITE and you sneeze sideways and it's RACISM. Racism this, racism THAT. And blacks are never responsible for...ANYTHING. Double standards are getting old.  Enough of that, what is like to be black? Seems like it means not being responsible for anything. Sweep everything under the rug, white racism is ALWAYS the blame. Blacks failure to thrive and move on? White people did it. Racism.  Blacks can't possibly have any faults,  with their violent self destructive self hating mentality?


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, there are many evil, hateful people who are racist against blacks, there are many who are called racist because they have had negative experiences with blacks. Like you, they tend to blame the entire race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame the entire race ,but I blame enough of them. You may not like looking into the mirror of your people ;  I understand that  , I have looked at them and don't like it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You evidentally have had bad experiences with white people. There are white people who have had bad experiences with black people. But you don't seem to think white people are allowed to have similar misfortunes. I have known evil white people, I distance myself from them. I have had negative encounters with black people, I don't hold that against the entire race.
Click to expand...



I know who is behind evil , and its not humans. Humanity did not create evil. Evil has a purpose, and no human can  stop that purpose , and few  humans have understood that purpose. There  is no such thing as distancing ones self from evil. Its like the air. Its everywhere.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> All the crimes blacks commit, specialty race based ones, they are instantly forgotten. Whites are always held to a different and higher standard. Your WHITE and you sneeze sideways and it's RACISM. Racism this, racism THAT. And blacks are never responsible for...ANYTHING. Double standards are getting old.  Enough of that, what is like to be black? Seems like it means not being responsible for anything. Sweep everything under the rug, white racism is ALWAYS the blame. Blacks failure to thrive and move on? White people did it. Racism.  Blacks can't possibly have any faults,  with their violent self destructive self hating mentality?




I have seen the root of racism , and whites have one of the biggest root systems. Whites do have a different standard , they do a lot of things better than other races , it just so happens that they do hate and selfishness at a much higher standard than other races.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Goodnight all, sleep well.




Good night to you as well ;

Peace.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone can be vindictive when attacked or in defense mode. "Our" people aren't alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, there are many evil, hateful people who are racist against blacks, there are many who are called racist because they have had negative experiences with blacks. Like you, they tend to blame the entire race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame the entire race ,but I blame enough of them. You may not like looking into the mirror of your people ;  I understand that  , I have looked at them and don't like it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You evidentally have had bad experiences with white people. There are white people who have had bad experiences with black people. But you don't seem to think white people are allowed to have similar misfortunes. I have known evil white people, I distance myself from them. I have had negative encounters with black people, I don't hold that against the entire race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know who is behind evil , and its not humans. Humanity did not create evil. Evil has a purpose, and no human can  stop that purpose , and few  humans have understood that purpose. There  is no such thing as distancing ones self from evil. Its like the air. Its everywhere.
Click to expand...

Evil and good are human constructs, human values. We enslave each other and it does has consequences, I get that. Ironical enough, did you know  Muslims and blacks where major contributors feeding into slavery in Africa? Whites were just consumers, odd that  Muslims/blacks  are still doing that NOW, but whites ended slavery 150 years ago. We still haven't got past it, after all.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



I wonder what it is like to be someone that has a small penis!?!

I mean my penis is just average ( 8 inches ) but I wonder had I been born with a small penis would my life be any different!?!

Now you are wondering what the hell does my response have to do with your OP, well people born with the average size penis must be  like white people and those born with small a small penis must be like the rest of the world and life is just short and hard for them...

Now seeing I am white I never wonder what would my life be like if I was another race because I really do not care and if another person from another race wonder what it is like to be white then they are wondering about the wrong thing in life and should be more focus on how they can better their life and no bleaching your  skin will not achieve this either...

Now as you sit there and finish reading this response please note I am white,  my penis is average size and my and I can give a rat ass what someone think of me because of my skin color or penis size!


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question ; if your black and researching black history , could you trust a white historian? Who knows ;  here is what black researchers  found about ancient Egypt;
> 
> The Worlds First Civilizations Were All Black Civilizations
> 
> You think whites would trust them? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
Click to expand...

Why not red white and blue?


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Hey , here's something of
> interest ; Egypt and China;
> 
> Does Chinese Civilization Come From Ancient Egypt? BY RICARDO LEWIS | Rasta Livewire


First two Chinese dynasties were Black.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a resounding no. Once I begin reading Black authors I saw exactly how the inferiority driven mind of whites really worked.  Of course they will lie and do anything possible to perpetrate the myth that they have done something significant in history when all they have done is learned from other cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not red white and blue?
Click to expand...


"Why Is The President's House Called The 'White House'?" | Vision Productions | Jerry Stewart

there was no reason to paint it red, white and blue.  And calling it  the white house had no links to racial overtones


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whats wrong with learning from other cultures?   with you it always seems to come back to this narrative that Whites have never done anything in the world to create anything. The fact that you dont see that humans all over the planet created and shared ideas only continues to show me your a close minded person with ego problems.
> You must look at things like airplanes, computers, ships, machinery such as lathes, milling machines, automatic multi-spindle screw machines, steel foundries,automatic sewing machines etc..... and only see inventions created by black people stolen by whites. is that it really?    Guess what? a lot of people contributed to these things, little by little over history until things developed, I'm not here to say white people came up with all these ideas.... I dont share your same insecurities,  I just wish you could get out and enjoy the world around you a little more
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not red white and blue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why Is The President's House Called The 'White House'?" | Vision Productions | Jerry Stewart
> 
> there was no reason to paint it red, white and blue.  And calling it  the white house had no links to racial overtones
Click to expand...

Its a symbol of whiteness to whites even if that was not the original intent. However, we know that it was the original intent because we know whites need something to prop themselves up when living among people of color.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong when you give credit. However, whites like to pretend they created civilization, math, science etc etc when anyone with a brain knows that is an outrageous lie. The massive inferiority complex that it takes to create and maintain such a lie is awe inspiring. I like studying whites to find out why they feel the need to be compulsive liars. Why do you think this is the norm for whites? Why do you think they feel they have to lie to kick it?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not red white and blue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why Is The President's House Called The 'White House'?" | Vision Productions | Jerry Stewart
> 
> there was no reason to paint it red, white and blue.  And calling it  the white house had no links to racial overtones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a symbol of whiteness to whites even if that was not the original intent. However, we know that it was the original intent because we know whites need something to prop themselves up when living among people of color.
Click to expand...


And what the hell does that retarded video suppossed to mean?  it's supposed to represent something?

I'm white and never once have i had any of those feelings about the white house.    Just because a retard on a video spouts off a bunch of nonsense means nothing.


----------



## Dreamer

Hitler have to be cruel white for over 70 back and he was smart in his nazi germany when he lose he take suicide instead for hangover like saddam in second gulf war when saddam lose his army like hitlers usa get punishment for islam and germans diktaturs.


----------



## Dreamer

Hitler have cruel tactics vs jews in poland over 70 year ago hitler never will hangover some for saddam but in 1945.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.


we created sarcasm?

God
Damn
We Are Just Fucking
AWESOME


w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock

you're welcome


----------



## katsteve2012

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get an education
> Get a job
> Raise your family instead of abandoning them
> Pay your mortgage
> Pay your taxes
> Be honest in your dealing with other
> Respect the property of others
> That's what it's like to be "white."
Click to expand...


Really? So white people have a monopoly on those behaviors?

 If that is what you are stating, you are for the most part vaulting much of what the OP has pointed out in this thread


----------



## katsteve2012

Dreamer said:


> Hitler have cruel tactics vs jews in poland over 70 year ago hitler never will hangover some for saddam but in 1945.



WTF?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler have cruel tactics vs jews in poland over 70 year ago hitler never will hangover some for saddam but in 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...



Looks like someone using translation software.


----------



## Mickiel

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be someone that has a small penis!?!
> 
> I mean my penis is just average ( 8 inches ) but I wonder had I been born with a small penis would my life be any different!?!
> 
> Now you are wondering what the hell does my response have to do with your OP, well people born with the average size penis must be  like white people and those born with small a small penis must be like the rest of the world and life is just short and hard for them...
> 
> Now seeing I am white I never wonder what would my life be like if I was another race because I really do not care and if another person from another race wonder what it is like to be white then they are wondering about the wrong thing in life and should be more focus on how they can better their life and no bleaching your  skin will not achieve this either...
> 
> Now as you sit there and finish reading this response please note I am white,  my penis is average size and my and I can give a rat ass what someone think of me because of my skin color or penis size!
Click to expand...



Welcome to thread ,I hold no interest in perverted arguments.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not red white and blue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why Is The President's House Called The 'White House'?" | Vision Productions | Jerry Stewart
> 
> there was no reason to paint it red, white and blue.  And calling it  the white house had no links to racial overtones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a symbol of whiteness to whites even if that was not the original intent. However, we know that it was the original intent because we know whites need something to prop themselves up when living among people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what the hell does that retarded video suppossed to mean?  it's supposed to represent something?
> 
> I'm white and never once have i had any of those feelings about the white house.    Just because a retard on a video spouts off a bunch of nonsense means nothing.
Click to expand...



It meant enough tome to make him a guess on thread, and I have many more to invite ;  and you are invited.


----------



## Mickiel

Two Thumbs said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
Click to expand...



Oh yes  ,whites have created  scarcasm as well.  The race has implanted many infections in the human language.


----------



## Mickiel

Dreamer said:


> Hitler have to be cruel white for over 70 back and he was smart in his nazi germany when he lose he take suicide instead for hangover like saddam in second gulf war when saddam lose his army like hitlers usa get punishment for islam and germans diktaturs.




I think Hitler  was a  white German,  and he was a prolific racist for sure. A dictator yes , smart yes,  but I don't think he killed himself ,rather I think he may have had himself killed , like Jim Jones did. Hitler had a savage white  consciousness , an insane lust for power and self racial conquest. This type of consciousness will be the destruction of many great men and nations.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



It's great.  I love being white.  I wouldn't trade places with Chris Rock and he's rich.


----------



## Old Yeller

Like this.......


----------



## Mickiel

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great.  I love being white.  I wouldn't trade places with Chris Rock and he's rich.
Click to expand...



Well thank you for lending your whiteness to thread ;  the way you think is vital to thread.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mickiel said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great.  I love being white.  I wouldn't trade places with Chris Rock and he's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for lending your whiteness to thread ;  the way you think is vital to thread.
Click to expand...


We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.

White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

If a baby cries your mommy hugs you.  If a grown up cries nobody cares.  At first they are highly annoyed by the crying.  Then they just dismiss the person and go on about their business.  Cry all you want.  Nobody cares.  White people that cry are treated the same way.

Everybody is treated equally.  If you cry like a child then people dismiss you and go on with their life.  They neither fight for you or against you.  They'll probably acknowledge you for crying but that's the extent of it.


----------



## Yarddog

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are not alone ,and you are not alone in this thread. I know how I am and can be;  I can be a heart attack , go ask the Christians in the religious section. But I figure this is as close to fair as it is going to get;  what, 20 white people against me. I already know its going to require many more whites , but the whites don't know that , their pride is too big.
> 
> So hey , its all fair ;  this thread will more than makeup for the many white racist threads. Its going to both astonish , and punish. You'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, there are many evil, hateful people who are racist against blacks, there are many who are called racist because they have had negative experiences with blacks. Like you, they tend to blame the entire race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame the entire race ,but I blame enough of them. You may not like looking into the mirror of your people ;  I understand that  , I have looked at them and don't like it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You evidentally have had bad experiences with white people. There are white people who have had bad experiences with black people. But you don't seem to think white people are allowed to have similar misfortunes. I have known evil white people, I distance myself from them. I have had negative encounters with black people, I don't hold that against the entire race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know who is behind evil , and its not humans. Humanity did not create evil. Evil has a purpose, and no human can  stop that purpose , and few  humans have understood that purpose. There  is no such thing as distancing ones self from evil. Its like the air. Its everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evil and good are human constructs, human values. We enslave each other and it does has consequences, I get that. Ironical enough, did you know  Muslims and blacks where major contributors feeding into slavery in Africa? Whites were just consumers, odd that  Muslims/blacks  are still doing that NOW, but whites ended slavery 150 years ago. We still haven't got past it, after all.
Click to expand...



Muslims and Blacks were consumers of slaves as well


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes  ,whites have created  scarcasm as well.  The race has implanted many infections in the human language.
Click to expand...



Bull shit on this comment.   Were you there when sarcasm was invented?   sounds like more sour grapes


----------



## Mickiel

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great.  I love being white.  I wouldn't trade places with Chris Rock and he's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for lending your whiteness to thread ;  the way you think is vital to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.
> 
> White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.
Click to expand...



Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;

Being white is being chosen
Being white is being blessed
Being white is being superior
Being white is being holy
Being white is being exculsive

I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;

lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes  ,whites have created  scarcasm as well.  The race has implanted many infections in the human language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit on this comment.   Were you there when sarcasm was invented?   sounds like more sour grapes
Click to expand...



Where were you when the white Vikings brought sarcasm to the White British? Welcome to thread ;

Vikings 'brought sarcastic sense of humour to Britain'

Welcome to truth.


----------



## boedicca

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?





Racist much?


----------



## Mickiel

boedicca said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist much?
Click to expand...



No not much ,but I definitely have some racism. I had a white girlfriend for 11 years ,  wonderful woman; a German one for two semesters ,  several Africans , one puertorican , some Mexican women ,  a few Indians , and mostly Black women ;  I credit the diversity and intelligence of the women in my life for limiting my racism.


----------



## boedicca

Mickiel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No not much ,but I definitely have some racism. I had a white girlfriend for 11 years ,  wonderful woman; a German one for two semesters ,  several Africans , one puertorican , some Mexican women ,  a few Indians , and mostly Black women ;  I credit the diversity and intelligence of the women in my life for limiting my racism.
Click to expand...



If diversity to you is just skin color, you are a Very Shallow moron.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets ask Donald Trump , the latest great white hope; you know , the one running for the " White house. " Of course the greatest house in America must be called "The White house." Stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it make sense to have painted it black?  would that satisfy you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not red white and blue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why Is The President's House Called The 'White House'?" | Vision Productions | Jerry Stewart
> 
> there was no reason to paint it red, white and blue.  And calling it  the white house had no links to racial overtones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a symbol of whiteness to whites even if that was not the original intent. However, we know that it was the original intent because we know whites need something to prop themselves up when living among people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what the hell does that retarded video suppossed to mean?  it's supposed to represent something?
> 
> I'm white and never once have i had any of those feelings about the white house.    Just because a retard on a video spouts off a bunch of nonsense means nothing.
Click to expand...

Yes. It represents the seething white rage at having a Black POTUS occupy the symbol of whiteness and white power.

You are just one one random white guy even if were to believe you which you have never given me a reason not to. The vast majority of whites seem to be afflicted with racism just like Albert Einstein once said.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
Click to expand...

I would guess that whites created sarcasm due to their negative stance towards life and nature in general.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mickiel said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great.  I love being white.  I wouldn't trade places with Chris Rock and he's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for lending your whiteness to thread ;  the way you think is vital to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.
> 
> White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
Click to expand...


It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.


----------



## Asclepias

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great.  I love being white.  I wouldn't trade places with Chris Rock and he's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for lending your whiteness to thread ;  the way you think is vital to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.
> 
> White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
Click to expand...

Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.


----------



## Mickiel

boedicca said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No not much ,but I definitely have some racism. I had a white girlfriend for 11 years ,  wonderful woman; a German one for two semesters ,  several Africans , one puertorican , some Mexican women ,  a few Indians , and mostly Black women ;  I credit the diversity and intelligence of the women in my life for limiting my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If diversity to you is just skin color, you are a Very Shallow moron.
Click to expand...



Well whatever I am , I hold no need to call people insulting names in order to prove my points; my communication stands on its own and needs no perversion of language. Welcome to thread.


----------



## Mickiel

Lets say a team won the super bowl 20 times in a row , they can easily develop an elite attitude;  so it is with the white race. Their mindset is seared because of success ; no group of humans could resist this. Now ,why was this group chosen to rule at this point in human history?

 I already know God set this up , but WHY?

Well   he wanted the world steered in a certain direction which " Seems" to be toward him ,but really is not. So he needed a people who " Seemed to be a people of God , but really are not." But he did NOT want the world aware of this , nor even the people he was using. A most stunning thing to consider. But for the world to be deceived,Rev. 12:9 ,  the people who lead it must  be deceived as well. This is the most incredible thing I have EVER  been aware of. And it is almost totally unseen!

So a people had to be used who were totally unaware of their own consciousness in certain areas. This is the real reason why whites are generally  in left field concerning the internal realities of racism.


----------



## Mickiel

Now , consider Romans 13:1 which says "The powers that be are ordained of God." Now ,  this places God directly behind all powers , which includes  the devil ,  all nations and leaders of nations. God is involved. All of human history is simply the unfolding of his will. I believe all races and whatever status they have , whenever they had it , is a direct result of God tampering with humanity. Manipulating them so to speak. This is WHY ANY race thinks as they do. We can only be conscious of , the things we are conscious of;  and God is the creator of consciousness , in my view.

There is much to be considered here.


----------



## Dreamer

I though england have more powerful god than whole catholicism and jerk jesus.


----------



## Mickiel

Dreamer said:


> I though england have more powerful god than whole catholicism and jerk jesus.




Me myself , I tend to like Jesus  more than I do England.


----------



## Dreamer

I do like british much more than all twelve jesus in theirs world + in rio there is one jesus to watch one citeh i dreams about a nuclear missile goals there in summer 2004 from russia and finish all life in rio..


----------



## Mickiel

Now then ,  as we wonder out loud what it is like to be white ,  its really , at it's base wondering what it is like to be human. What is man?


----------



## Mickiel

Dreamer said:


> I do like british much more than all twelve jesus in theirs world + in rio there is one jesus to watch one citeh i dreams about a nuclear missile goals there in summer 2004 from russia and finish all life in rio..



That missile could come from a lot other countries as well. The violence of man is covered by many countries. We now have the ability to end all life on earth.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mickiel said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes  ,whites have created  scarcasm as well.  The race has implanted many infections in the human language.
Click to expand...

fer realz my homie?

run along, you're just another whacked out racist


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would guess that whites created sarcasm due to their negative stance towards life and nature in general.
Click to expand...


so you're saying they owe us reparations?


----------



## Mickiel

Two Thumbs said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes  ,whites have created  scarcasm as well.  The race has implanted many infections in the human language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fer realz my homie?
> 
> run along, you're just another whacked out racist
Click to expand...



Interesting , you visit my thread , and your asking me to run along??

Where would you have me go? Why are you reading what a wacked out racist has to say? Explain to me why you are allowing me to waste your own time? I don't get? Who is forcing you to read this?

Welcome to thread.


----------



## Mickiel

A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.

And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;

Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's half white only half his life would matter...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
Click to expand...

This thread won't last long because, frankly, nothing DOES. Time does that. Interesting that you BLAME whites for it disappearing, seems to be a common thread of yours. Misplaced blame and ignoring reality.


----------



## Tilly

I like being white. I like being female. I like being blonde. I like being blue eyed. I like being European. Is that OK? Or am I supposed to feel ashamed like a snivelling liberal????


----------



## Mickiel

Tilly said:


> I like being white. I like being female. I like being blonde. I like being blue eyed. I like being European. Is that OK? Or am I supposed to feel ashamed like a snivelling liberal????




I think its ok, yes. I like being black ,  tall and handsome. I like Conan comic books. Never be ashamed of what you are. Its not your fault your white.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts


We are all individuals. But being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame for things most of us had nothing to do with. Kind of like politically correct ethnic reverse profiling. Just how patronizing can you get with this "I wonder what it's like to be white" shit?


----------



## Tilly

Mickiel said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like being white. I like being female. I like being blonde. I like being blue eyed. I like being European. Is that OK? Or am I supposed to feel ashamed like a snivelling liberal????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its ok, yes. I like being black ,  tall and handsome. I like Conan comic books. Never be ashamed of what you are. Its not your fault your white.
Click to expand...

I agree, it's not your fault you are black either. But liking Conan comic books? That's entirely on you


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread won't last long because, frankly, nothing DOES. Time does that. Interesting that you BLAME whites for it disappearing, seems to be a common thread of yours. Misplaced blame and ignoring reality.
Click to expand...



It may not last long but it will break records ;  trust me  , I have donethis hundreds o


MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not half white ,I am about 15% white.
> 
> I kind of respect how Mr. Spock felt , as he fought to suppress the human side of him. Its like trying to control something within you , that you do not want to control you.
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread won't last long because, frankly, nothing DOES. Time does that. Interesting that you BLAME whites for it disappearing, seems to be a common thread of yours. Misplaced blame and ignoring reality.
Click to expand...



The thread may not last long ,  but it will most definitely break records ; trust me ,  I have done this  hundreds of times.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread won't last long because, frankly, nothing DOES. Time does that. Interesting that you BLAME whites for it disappearing, seems to be a common thread of yours. Misplaced blame and ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It may not last long but it will break records ;  trust me  , I have donethis hundreds o
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya brother. Human beings are a mixed bag, we are all sorts of screwed up. Blacks gotta lay of the blame whites game. Really, it's getting old and predicable. Especially since other groups seem to move past all the baggage and make something of themselves. Blacks are stuck in a time loop. Get over it and out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread won't last long because, frankly, nothing DOES. Time does that. Interesting that you BLAME whites for it disappearing, seems to be a common thread of yours. Misplaced blame and ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread may not last long ,  but it will most definitely break records ; trust me ,  I have done this  hundreds of times.
Click to expand...

They say, repeating yourself and expecting a different result is a sign of insanity. But you are just here to tic people off and get attention. If we ignore you, you go away. Hundreds of times? Sounds a little grandiose. Still you haven't learned anything?


----------



## Mickiel

Tilly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like being white. I like being female. I like being blonde. I like being blue eyed. I like being European. Is that OK? Or am I supposed to feel ashamed like a snivelling liberal????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its ok, yes. I like being black ,  tall and handsome. I like Conan comic books. Never be ashamed of what you are. Its not your fault your white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, it's not your fault you are black either. But liking Conan comic books? That's entirely on you
Click to expand...



I agree ; how sweet of you to understand.


----------



## MarathonMike

I've had diversity training and have been taught to be embrace all cultures so this thread has been very enlightening on my continuing journey to inclusiveness.


----------



## MarathonMike

...taught to embrace all cultures... my bad.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread won't last long because, frankly, nothing DOES. Time does that. Interesting that you BLAME whites for it disappearing, seems to be a common thread of yours. Misplaced blame and ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It may not last long but it will break records ;  trust me  , I have donethis hundreds o
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your love. I will never get over what whites have done to me in my life time;  but I am an old goat , my time is over. Black genes have much better to offer coming on scene ;
> 
> but as for me , NO! I will go to my grave dis liking how I have been treated. My discernment of what whites have done and are still doing , runs far too deep in my consciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what whites are BEING is  dismayed and appalled  at being  painted with a broad brush. It's sort of akin to Racial Profiling. Patronizing with a  bitter aftertaste of  ironic bigotry. Blacks  are human and full  as many foibles and faults as anyone else, too. Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All races have problems. I have no problem exalting a race , or the white race , this thread is proof of that , and I have no problem stomping on the negatives of a race ,my own included. Its just that in this thread , the focus is on white. Whites are not going to take this lightly ,I am prepared for that. The thread won't last long , whites will see to that. You don't stomp on white people and get away with it ; your people are very vindictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread won't last long because, frankly, nothing DOES. Time does that. Interesting that you BLAME whites for it disappearing, seems to be a common thread of yours. Misplaced blame and ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thread may not last long ,  but it will most definitely break records ; trust me ,  I have done this  hundreds of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say, repeating yourself and expecting a different result is a sign of insanity. But you are just here to tic people off and get attention. If we ignore you, you go away. Hundreds of times? Sounds a little grandiose. Still you haven't learned anything?
Click to expand...



Well I think I am insane, I have asked God many times for sanity , I get no response.


----------



## Mickiel

MarathonMike said:


> I've had diversity training and have been taught to be embrace all cultures so this thread has been very enlightening on my continuing journey to inclusiveness.




Well thank you very much.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
Click to expand...



Ah, the victim card again......


----------



## MaryL

I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
Click to expand...

No, it isn't.


----------



## Mickiel

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
Click to expand...




MaryL said:


> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?




I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.

That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.
> 
> That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.
Click to expand...

Give me a break, I didn't predetermine my race any more than YOU did. Please, your insanity is showing. you have lost any gravitas I might have given you to begin with. You are nutz. Wacko. I don't care what  you have to post from here on out, yer DONE.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.
> 
> That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break, I didn't predetermine my race any more than YOU did. Please, your insanity is showing. you have lost any gravitas I might have given you to begin with. You are nutz. Wacko. I don't care what  you have to post from here on out, yer DONE.
Click to expand...



I was nuts before I came here , I am nuts now , I'll be nuts when I leave. Welcome to my world ; welcome to thread!

I feel another poem;

Wait !  Its gone? Oh well, such is the way of the nut.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mickiel said:


> Lets say a team won the super bowl 20 times in a row , they can easily develop an elite attitude;  so it is with the white race. Their mindset is seared because of success ; no group of humans could resist this. Now ,why was this group chosen to rule at this point in human history?
> 
> I already know God set this up , but WHY?
> 
> Well   he wanted the world steered in a certain direction which " Seems" to be toward him ,but really is not. So he needed a people who " Seemed to be a people of God , but really are not." But he did NOT want the world aware of this , nor even the people he was using. A most stunning thing to consider. But for the world to be deceived,Rev. 12:9 ,  the people who lead it must  be deceived as well. This is the most incredible thing I have EVER  been aware of. And it is almost totally unseen!
> 
> So a people had to be used who were totally unaware of their own consciousness in certain areas. This is the real reason why whites are generally  in left field concerning the internal realities of racism.



We will all be dead for 500+ years before we can verify anything you are saying.  What do you gain/lose from holding this world view?


----------



## Mickiel

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say a team won the super bowl 20 times in a row , they can easily develop an elite attitude;  so it is with the white race. Their mindset is seared because of success ; no group of humans could resist this. Now ,why was this group chosen to rule at this point in human history?
> 
> I already know God set this up , but WHY?
> 
> Well   he wanted the world steered in a certain direction which " Seems" to be toward him ,but really is not. So he needed a people who " Seemed to be a people of God , but really are not." But he did NOT want the world aware of this , nor even the people he was using. A most stunning thing to consider. But for the world to be deceived,Rev. 12:9 ,  the people who lead it must  be deceived as well. This is the most incredible thing I have EVER  been aware of. And it is almost totally unseen!
> 
> So a people had to be used who were totally unaware of their own consciousness in certain areas. This is the real reason why whites are generally  in left field concerning the internal realities of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will all be dead for 500+ years before we can verify anything you are saying.  What do you gain/lose from holding this world view?
Click to expand...


I see what I see , I hold no interest in gain.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

MarathonMike said:


> I've had diversity training and have been taught to be embrace all cultures so this thread has been very enlightening on my continuing journey to inclusiveness.



Anglo Saxons have a really rich cultural heritage too.  Are they supposed to be included?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mickiel said:


> I see what I see , I hold no interest in gain.



The way you think impacts the way you act.  The way you act impacts the way others respond to you.

Audit your belief system and discard the beliefs that bring you failure.  Embrace the beliefs that bring you success. It's not easy to do but I wanted you to be aware of destructive patterns.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mickiel said:


> *I wonder what its like to be white?*


It is shitty. You will have no rights and whites will accuse you of racism if you buy the white eggs and of nazism if you buy the brown eggs.


----------



## Mickiel

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what I see , I hold no interest in gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way you think impacts the way you act.  The way you act impacts the way others respond to you.
> 
> Audit your belief system and discard the beliefs that bring you failure.  Embrace the beliefs that bring you success. It's not easy to do but I wanted you to be aware of destructive patterns.
Click to expand...



My belief system gets audit , just not from people. I trust only my own consciousness. The way I act bears little meaning to others ,because I walk alone in life. I agree that consciousness induces   behavior, thus our behavior often explains our thinking. And then there is " The other" way of thinking that often influences humanity and makes the kill. So many just can't see it. In Africa its often " The other" lion that makes the kill ;  you know , the one that was not seen.


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.
> 
> That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break, I didn't predetermine my race any more than YOU did. Please, your insanity is showing. you have lost any gravitas I might have given you to begin with. You are nutz. Wacko. I don't care what  you have to post from here on out, yer DONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was nuts before I came here , I am nuts now , I'll be nuts when I leave. Welcome to my world ; welcome to thread!
> 
> I feel another poem;
> 
> Wait !  Its gone? Oh well, such is the way of the nut.
Click to expand...



Ahhh , its back , the poem came back ;

I was made to write
strange that now I write about white
I rarely have before , not that its a bore
I just often don't know what to say any more
I just wondered out loud what its like to be white
as the thread swells , white may learn that others can be right
So here I go , another night of insanity

Goodness , I can't think of what rhymes with insanity?


----------



## Tilly

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.
> 
> That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break, I didn't predetermine my race any more than YOU did. Please, your insanity is showing. you have lost any gravitas I might have given you to begin with. You are nutz. Wacko. I don't care what  you have to post from here on out, yer DONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was nuts before I came here , I am nuts now , I'll be nuts when I leave. Welcome to my world ; welcome to thread!
> 
> I feel another poem;
> 
> Wait !  Its gone? Oh well, such is the way of the nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh , its back , the poem came back ;
> 
> I was made to write
> strange that now I write about white
> I rarely have before , not that its a bore
> I just often don't know what to say any more
> I just wondered out loud what its like to be white
> as the thread swells , white may learn that others can be right
> So here I go , another night of insanity
> 
> Goodness , I can't think of what rhymes with insanity?
Click to expand...

Inanity?
Otherwise, not too bad


----------



## Mickiel

Tilly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.
> 
> That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break, I didn't predetermine my race any more than YOU did. Please, your insanity is showing. you have lost any gravitas I might have given you to begin with. You are nutz. Wacko. I don't care what  you have to post from here on out, yer DONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was nuts before I came here , I am nuts now , I'll be nuts when I leave. Welcome to my world ; welcome to thread!
> 
> I feel another poem;
> 
> Wait !  Its gone? Oh well, such is the way of the nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh , its back , the poem came back ;
> 
> I was made to write
> strange that now I write about white
> I rarely have before , not that its a bore
> I just often don't know what to say any more
> I just wondered out loud what its like to be white
> as the thread swells , white may learn that others can be right
> So here I go , another night of insanity
> 
> Goodness , I can't think of what rhymes with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inanity?
> Otherwise, not too bad
Click to expand...


Thank you. I hold no problem admitting some of my faults ,I am insane, its just a method to my madness. In my view , insane people can exist and walk among society , I am proof of it. I even think a whole race can be living , but unconscious. In my personal view ,all pre historic humans were unconscious beings. Oh their instincts were highly advanced , but I do not think their consciousness was. Which is why they never really made leaps and bounds in knowledge.

I did not become aware of my being crazy , until a few years ago. I knew I was not normal. And that hurt me so much ;  I did not want to be crazy. I also think a whole race can think crazy , and just not  be aware of it. A deceived person does not know they are deceived.

Selfishness and pride are ingredients of an abnormal tendency ;and from those tendencies much has been born in humanity. We hate each other until we start hating ourselves. We hate so much until we unconsciously do it.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would guess that whites created sarcasm due to their negative stance towards life and nature in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're saying they owe us reparations?
Click to expand...

No. However, I would say the US owes us reparations. The typical white person wouldnt be able to afford reparations by themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

Tilly said:


> I like being white. I like being female. I like being blonde. I like being blue eyed. I like being European. Is that OK? Or am I supposed to feel ashamed like a snivelling liberal????


You should like being white. There is no reason to be ashamed of being white.  You had no choice in the matter so you may as well accept the lot you were given.   Its just the reality of things that everyone cant be Black.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> We are all individuals. But being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame for things most of us had nothing to do with. Kind of like politically correct ethnic reverse profiling. Just how patronizing can you get with this "I wonder what it's like to be white" shit?
Click to expand...

There is no need to get angry. Its a valid question. I must admit I have never pondered it much because I honestly think I would kill myself if I had to become white so I never really got into it. I had to satisfy my curiosity by talking to the various white females that were open enough to speak on the issue.


----------



## Asclepias

vasuderatorrent said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had diversity training and have been taught to be embrace all cultures so this thread has been very enlightening on my continuing journey to inclusiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anglo Saxons have a really rich cultural heritage too.  Are they supposed to be included?
Click to expand...

Like what?


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> We are all individuals. But being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame for things most of us had nothing to do with. Kind of like politically correct ethnic reverse profiling. Just how patronizing can you get with this "I wonder what it's like to be white" shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to get angry. Its a valid question. I must admit I have never pondered it much because I honestly think I would kill myself if I had to become white so I never really got into it. I had to satisfy my curiosity by talking to the various white females that were open enough to speak on the issue.
Click to expand...

Killing yourself after that post sounds reasonable, but  if you are being sarcastic, If not,well, bon voyage .


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to think all races are the same ; 100%. I personally disagree with that , but I would agree if the percentage was in the 80 percent range; that leaves room for at least a 20% difference.
> 
> And boy what a difference that makes ; on another note notice with me;
> 
> Human Beings: Simply Complicated, by Harry Yeatts
> 
> 
> 
> We are all individuals. But being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame for things most of us had nothing to do with. Kind of like politically correct ethnic reverse profiling. Just how patronizing can you get with this "I wonder what it's like to be white" shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to get angry. Its a valid question. I must admit I have never pondered it much because I honestly think I would kill myself if I had to become white so I never really got into it. I had to satisfy my curiosity by talking to the various white females that were open enough to speak on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing yourself after that post sounds reasonable, but  if you are being sarcastic, If not,well, bon voyage .
Click to expand...

Well I havent turned white so I wont be killing myself.  No I wasnt being sarcastic. Just honest.


----------



## Mickiel

Hypocrisy in humanity can very well be hidden , but truth will come full circle one day. If everyone who were  or had evil thoughts turned blue overnight ,  I think much of the worlds population would change color. No more hiding behind white walls , then the races will know each other as we are.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's great.  I love being white.  I wouldn't trade places with Chris Rock and he's rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for lending your whiteness to thread ;  the way you think is vital to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.
> 
> White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
Click to expand...




"at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"

Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for lending your whiteness to thread ;  the way you think is vital to thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.
> 
> White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"
> 
> Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?
Click to expand...

Its of interest that you are so far out of touch that you are amazed I think this way.  I see this mindset a lot. No matter how ignorant or inbred a toothless white trash person is they always have that societal crutch to make themselves feel better. What other reason would they blame their misfortunes on a Black person taking their jobs or stealing their woman?


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.
> 
> White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"
> 
> Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its of interest that you are so far out of touch that you are amazed I think this way.  I see this mindset a lot. No matter how ignorant or inbred a toothless white trash person is they always have that societal crutch to make themselves feel better. What other reason would they blame their misfortunes on a Black person taking their jobs or stealing their woman?
Click to expand...



I don't know, I've never met one of those people.    I'm giving you my honest opinion based upon my own thoughts and relationships with other people in my personal life.


----------



## MarathonMike

vasuderatorrent said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had diversity training and have been taught to be embrace all cultures so this thread has been very enlightening on my continuing journey to inclusiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anglo Saxons have a really rich cultural heritage too.  Are they supposed to be included?
Click to expand...

No, it's not that specific. It's really just typical PC warm fuzzies, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are extremely lucky to be white.  That's all I am saying.  Some people are lucky enough to win the lottery.  Some people are lucky enough to be born white.  It is what it is.  Nothing can change it.  You can cry for 40 years but you still won't have the winning lottery ticket and you won't be white.  There is something you can do.  Go do that.
> 
> White people are highly annoyed by the black people that cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"
> 
> Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its of interest that you are so far out of touch that you are amazed I think this way.  I see this mindset a lot. No matter how ignorant or inbred a toothless white trash person is they always have that societal crutch to make themselves feel better. What other reason would they blame their misfortunes on a Black person taking their jobs or stealing their woman?
Click to expand...


Further more, if i was to lose everything tommorow, and end up living under a bridge,   the life of a black man has absolutely no bearing on my predicament, why would I ever think those thoughts I have absolutely no idea,  my own success or failure rests with myself ultimately,  why would I not believe that most people also feel this way?  How you have this amazing power to read others minds, i just dont get,  BUT,  I'm sure there are a few losers who feel the way your describing..... its your broad brush I really have problem with,   but,  whatever. thats your opinion


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"
> 
> Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its of interest that you are so far out of touch that you are amazed I think this way.  I see this mindset a lot. No matter how ignorant or inbred a toothless white trash person is they always have that societal crutch to make themselves feel better. What other reason would they blame their misfortunes on a Black person taking their jobs or stealing their woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I've never met one of those people.    I'm giving you my honest opinion based upon my own thoughts and relationships with other people in my personal life.
Click to expand...

I've met them and dealt with them on many occasions. You can see the incredulity, hatred, and fear in their eyes when they realize who I am.  Its almost like an offense to them that this Black person is better at, more qualified than, or able to cause their women to forsake them in order to cast their lot with me.  What do you think causes this other than a belief that they are actually superior to me simply because they are white and I am Black?


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"
> 
> Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its of interest that you are so far out of touch that you are amazed I think this way.  I see this mindset a lot. No matter how ignorant or inbred a toothless white trash person is they always have that societal crutch to make themselves feel better. What other reason would they blame their misfortunes on a Black person taking their jobs or stealing their woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I've never met one of those people.    I'm giving you my honest opinion based upon my own thoughts and relationships with other people in my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met them and dealt with them on many occasions. You can see the incredulity, hatred, and fear in their eyes when they realize who I am.  Its almost like an offense to them that this Black person is better at, more qualified than, or able to cause their women to forsake them in order to cast their lot with me.  What do you think causes this other than a belief that they are actually superior to me simply because they are white and I am Black?
Click to expand...


You must be in some competative line of work or something


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting mindset , "Being white is lucky", or like being white is similar to winning the lottery. Very close to being white is being right ,or ;
> 
> Being white is being chosen
> Being white is being blessed
> Being white is being superior
> Being white is being holy
> Being white is being exculsive
> 
> I tell you its a most stunning mindset; a frightening  conceptual consciousness that lays beneath a peoples skin;
> 
> lets continue our look at what it is like to be white;  to think white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that way when we are constantly bombarded with information about how horrible it is to be black.  We know that something must be going on.  Our life doesn't suck 1/1,000,000th as much as what black people say about their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"
> 
> Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its of interest that you are so far out of touch that you are amazed I think this way.  I see this mindset a lot. No matter how ignorant or inbred a toothless white trash person is they always have that societal crutch to make themselves feel better. What other reason would they blame their misfortunes on a Black person taking their jobs or stealing their woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further more, if i was to lose everything tommorow, and end up living under a bridge,   the life of a black man has absolutely no bearing on my predicament, why would I ever think those thoughts I have absolutely no idea,  my own success or failure rests with myself ultimately,  why would I not believe that most people also feel this way?  How you have this amazing power to read others minds, i just dont get,  BUT,  I'm sure there are a few losers who feel the way your describing..... its your broad brush I really have problem with,   but,  whatever. thats your opinion
Click to expand...


You are speaking from a personal point of view and telling me how you feel. You dont represent the typical white person.  I am speaking about the masses of white males. This is not a guess or mere speculation. This is information given to me by white women or my personal experience.  If you dont fit the stereotype then good for you. However, that doesnt mean much when discussing the masses.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you put it that way. "Bombarded"  Yes something is going on. Its called simultaneously brainwashing low intellect whites with an inferiority complex and causing stress to Blacks that are not mentally strong enough or knowledgeable enough to simply ignore the propaganda aimed at demoralizing them.  Your life sucks a lot but since you have white privileged granted to you by your ancestors that realized you were unable to compete with Black men you have been brainwashed into believing "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person". Of course its a placebo but even placebos work for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at least I am higher on the social totem pole than a Black person"
> 
> Oh my God,    i know you've said this shit many times,    but every time I see this.   I really cant believe you think this is the way your average white person thinks.   Can I please make shit up about what I think black people think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its of interest that you are so far out of touch that you are amazed I think this way.  I see this mindset a lot. No matter how ignorant or inbred a toothless white trash person is they always have that societal crutch to make themselves feel better. What other reason would they blame their misfortunes on a Black person taking their jobs or stealing their woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I've never met one of those people.    I'm giving you my honest opinion based upon my own thoughts and relationships with other people in my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met them and dealt with them on many occasions. You can see the incredulity, hatred, and fear in their eyes when they realize who I am.  Its almost like an offense to them that this Black person is better at, more qualified than, or able to cause their women to forsake them in order to cast their lot with me.  What do you think causes this other than a belief that they are actually superior to me simply because they are white and I am Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be in some competative line of work or something
Click to expand...

This was in the military and IT field which are highly competitive.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...being white sure makes us open to being castigated and open to blame .....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.
> 
> That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break, I didn't predetermine my race any more than YOU did. Please, your insanity is showing. you have lost any gravitas I might have given you to begin with. You are nutz. Wacko. I don't care what  you have to post from here on out, yer DONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was nuts before I came here , I am nuts now , I'll be nuts when I leave. Welcome to my world ; welcome to thread!
> 
> I feel another poem;
> 
> Wait !  Its gone? Oh well, such is the way of the nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh , its back , the poem came back ;
> 
> I was made to write
> strange that now I write about white
> I rarely have before , not that its a bore
> I just often don't know what to say any more
> I just wondered out loud what its like to be white
> as the thread swells , white may learn that others can be right
> So here I go , another night of insanity
> 
> Goodness , I can't think of what rhymes with insanity?
Click to expand...


Humanity?  Vanity??  Shawn Hannity???


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes  ,whites have created  scarcasm as well.  The race has implanted many infections in the human language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit on this comment.   Were you there when sarcasm was invented?   sounds like more sour grapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you when the white Vikings brought sarcasm to the White British? Welcome to thread ;
> 
> Vikings 'brought sarcastic sense of humour to Britain'
> 
> Welcome to truth.
Click to expand...



Nah,  thats just what they say,   I'm sure sarcasm was invented by some old married couple,  who grew so old together that sarcasm was all they had left.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the victim card again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  wonder what it's like to be black. Living with violence, and accepting black on black crime and drugs and self hatred, misogyny  and homophobia. And hating whites, always with the anti white racism. What's that like to be able to shift the blame and always get away with it? Whites *MAKE* US blacks be hateful and mean and self destructive. Don't know how exactly, but we can blame *ALL* whites for ANY crimes period. How does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was the destiny of whites to end up exactly as they are. There were no choices ; as I have explained ,we are what we are, because we were supposed to be what we are. Women are women , because they were supposed to be. In my view  , men are men , because we were supposed to be. In my view , Atheist and Homosexuals are that way , because they were supposed to be. There are some exceptions , but very few of them.
> 
> That is how God really is in my view ,things will be his way , and we have absolutely no choice in the matter. We just like to think we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break, I didn't predetermine my race any more than YOU did. Please, your insanity is showing. you have lost any gravitas I might have given you to begin with. You are nutz. Wacko. I don't care what  you have to post from here on out, yer DONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was nuts before I came here , I am nuts now , I'll be nuts when I leave. Welcome to my world ; welcome to thread!
> 
> I feel another poem;
> 
> Wait !  Its gone? Oh well, such is the way of the nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh , its back , the poem came back ;
> 
> I was made to write
> strange that now I write about white
> I rarely have before , not that its a bore
> I just often don't know what to say any more
> I just wondered out loud what its like to be white
> as the thread swells , white may learn that others can be right
> So here I go , another night of insanity
> 
> Goodness , I can't think of what rhymes with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humanity?  Vanity??  Shawn Hannity???
Click to expand...



Shawn Hannity. An excellent example of white racism dressed up in a suit. Like a white bull dog fox news just sicked him on blacks.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would guess that whites created sarcasm due to their negative stance towards life and nature in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're saying they owe us reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, I would say the US owes us reparations. The typical white person wouldnt be able to afford reparations by themselves.
Click to expand...

for what?

make it based in reality.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would guess that whites created sarcasm due to their negative stance towards life and nature in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're saying they owe us reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, I would say the US owes us reparations. The typical white person wouldnt be able to afford reparations by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
Click to expand...

For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.


----------



## Uncensored2008

katsteve2012 said:


> [
> 
> Really? So white people have a monopoly on those behaviors?



Nope - they are just plain decency. 

Black people who follow these are derided as "going white" by the BLM types.



> If that is what you are stating, you are for the most part vaulting much of what the OP has pointed out in this thread



Race is a meaningless construct.  Culture is the issue we face in this nation. American black culture sucks.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> we created sarcasm?
> 
> God
> Damn
> We Are Just Fucking
> AWESOME
> 
> 
> w/o sarcasm, no comedy, w/o comedy, no Chris Rock
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that whites created sarcasm due to their negative stance towards life and nature in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're saying they owe us reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, I would say the US owes us reparations. The typical white person wouldnt be able to afford reparations by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
Click to expand...

I said reality, not ancient history.

and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.

and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.

try the truth this time.

why do you want reparations?


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that whites created sarcasm due to their negative stance towards life and nature in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they owe us reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. However, I would say the US owes us reparations. The typical white person wouldnt be able to afford reparations by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
Click to expand...

I did make it based in reality

Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.

Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.

I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.


----------



## Mickiel

Uncensored2008 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Really? So white people have a monopoly on those behaviors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - they are just plain decency.
> 
> Black people who follow these are derided as "going white" by the BLM types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what you are stating, you are for the most part vaulting much of what the OP has pointed out in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race is a meaningless construct.  Culture is the issue we face in this nation. American black culture sucks.
Click to expand...



Explain to us WHY Black American culture sucks? We want to understand why you think like that; explain yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mickiel said:


> [
> 
> Explain to us WHY Black American culture sucks? We want to understand why you think like that; explain yourself.



Explain why a culture that idolizes violent gangs and despises education "sucks?"

Damn, I wonder if I can?

BTW, "Satire" is a Greek word based on classical definitions.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Explain to us WHY Black American culture sucks? We want to understand why you think like that; explain yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why a culture that idolizes violent gangs and despises education "sucks?"
> 
> Dajmn, I wonder if I can?
> 
> BTW, "Satire" is a Greek word based on classical definitions.
Click to expand...

White culture idolizes Billy the Kid and the Mafia. They make movies glorifying them.  Whites hated being taught civilization. They hated it so much they had to be taught twice after giving up the first time.


----------



## Mickiel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Explain to us WHY Black American culture sucks? We want to understand why you think like that; explain yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why a culture that idolizes violent gangs and despises education "sucks?"
> 
> Damn, I wonder if I can?
> 
> BTW, "Satire" is a Greek word based on classical definitions.
Click to expand...


I request a second time that you explain yourself ;if one believes something they should be able to explain it. I am requesting  that you do not rely on satire or sarcasm , unless you consider this a joke.

Are you able to respond in those serious mannerisms?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they owe us reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> No. However, I would say the US owes us reparations. The typical white person wouldnt be able to afford reparations by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
Click to expand...

no you didn't
no it wasn't.  Not even close.
yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mickiel said:


> [
> 
> 
> I request a second time that you explain yourself ;if one believes something they should be able to explain it. I am requesting  that you do not rely on satire or sarcasm , unless you consider this a joke.
> 
> Are you able to respond in those serious mannerisms?



Oh, I was too subtle?

Black culture sucks because it promotes violence. Gangsta rap is the predominant voice, one that glorifies and promotes rape, murder, and assault - which means black culture promotes these.

Black culture sucks because it hates education. Even among those who seek a higher education, they are more likely to pursue "ethnic studies" or some other bullshit basket weaving degree than to subject themselves to a real education in science or business.

Black culture sucks because it perpetrates the myth that blacks are intellectually inferior and cannot learn English, hence must be "taught" in the ghetto slang of Ebonics. (I know plenty of black people who speak perfect English.)

Black culture sucks because it promotes the fantasy of the elite over the reality of the masses. Young black men are pushed into basketball and football as viable career choices when only one in two hundred thousand have any chance of success. If someone has a talent, great. But for most, learning accounting and chemistry is the real path to success.


----------



## Mickiel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I request a second time that you explain yourself ;if one believes something they should be able to explain it. I am requesting  that you do not rely on satire or sarcasm , unless you consider this a joke.
> 
> Are you able to respond in those serious mannerisms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was too subtle?
> 
> Black culture sucks because it promotes violence. Gangsta rap is the predominant voice, one that glorifies and promotes rape, murder, and assault - which means black culture promotes these.
> 
> Black culture sucks because it hates education. Even among those who seek a higher education, they are more likely to pursue "ethnic studies" or some other bullshit basket weaving degree than to subject themselves to a real education in science or business.
> 
> Black culture sucks because it perpetrates the myth that blacks are intellectually inferior and cannot learn English, hence must be "taught" in the ghetto slang of Ebonics. (I know plenty of black people who speak perfect English.)
> 
> Black culture sucks because it promotes the fantasy of the elite over the reality of the masses. Young black men are pushed into basketball and football as viable career choices when only one in two hundred thousand have any chance of success. If someone has a talent, great. But for most, learning accounting and chemistry is the real path to success.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your response, I am interested in why you observe blacks as you do.
If I may question you and give you further  space to explain your views. Explain to me why you think gangster rap is our predominant voice? Do you also feel that a certain form of white music is the predominant voice of your race?


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. However, I would say the US owes us reparations. The typical white person wouldnt be able to afford reparations by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
Click to expand...


The minds of white people are a great curiosity.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
Click to expand...


That's only due to the limited IQ of the Black mind. Understanding a brain that actually thinks instead of simply acting upon impulse and basic bodily needs is beyond your capacity to comprehend.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
Click to expand...



Well I certainly think so, a most unusual people. Its like they view themselves as the judges of the world?


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly think so, a most unusual people. Its like they view themselves as the judges of the world?
Click to expand...

I get that sense as well. Its an amusing mindset to observe and can become very interesting when they realize that some dont believe they are intelligent enough for the job.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only due to the limited IQ of the Black mind. Understanding a brain that actually thinks instead of simply acting upon impulse and basic bodily needs is beyond your capacity to comprehend.
Click to expand...

Great example. Here you show you have no clue that impulses indeed come from the brain and are carried out by the brain. Then you further retard your stance by not understanding that curiosity is the greatest indicator of intelligence.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly think so, a most unusual people. Its like they view themselves as the judges of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that sense as well. Its an amusing mindset to observe and can become very interesting when they realize that some dont believe they are intelligent enough for the job.
Click to expand...



Yes , I agree . I was most perplexed when he suggested that a degree in basket weaving would be unacceptable to him??I wonder then if a white woman got a degree in basket  weaving ,  would he consider her white trash?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only due to the limited IQ of the Black mind. Understanding a brain that actually thinks instead of simply acting upon impulse and basic bodily needs is beyond your capacity to comprehend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great example. Here you show you have no clue that impulses indeed come from the brain and are carried out by the brain. Then you further retard your stance by not understanding that curiosity is the greatest indicator of intelligence.
Click to expand...


Actually, you are admitting to your own failure to understand. Is it the white folks who are on here clai,ming the Black brain is a mystery to them?  LOL!!  You walk right into your own deadfall with your eyes wide-shut.


----------



## the_human_being

Henry Ford was a black man?  The two Wright brothers were black?  Bill Gates is black? Alexander Graham Bell was black? LOL!!


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only due to the limited IQ of the Black mind. Understanding a brain that actually thinks instead of simply acting upon impulse and basic bodily needs is beyond your capacity to comprehend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great example. Here you show you have no clue that impulses indeed come from the brain and are carried out by the brain. Then you further retard your stance by not understanding that curiosity is the greatest indicator of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you are admitting to your own failure to understand. Is it the white folks who are on here clai,ming the Black brain is a mystery to them?  LOL!!  You walk right into your own deadfall with your eyes wide-shut.
Click to expand...

The Black brain is a mystery as opposed to a curiosity to whites because whites lack the capability to understand much of anything. I am glad you used that specific word "mystery" in demonstrating their lack of intellect and the depths of their total cluelessness.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Henry Ford was a black man?  The two Wright brothers were black?  Bill Gates is black? Alexander Graham Bell was black? LOL!!


Imhotep was Black. Elijah McCoy was Black. Mark Dean is Black. The Haya people are Black. The Egyptians were Black. etc etc.

Those guys you listed were white and in all likelihood stole their inventions from Black people since whites were so afraid of competition and legally were able to forbid Blacks from registering patents. In the case of the Wright Brothers they werent even the first to fly.


----------



## Godboy

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be white. To have something in your very consciousness that continually rubs your ego in all situations. To cheat your way to the top , and then hate seeing things shrink on your big mountain? Just think , white people created sarcasm and perfected it , they are so powerful they can corrupt the human language.
> 
> 
> 
> like ebonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
Click to expand...

Its because they were successful, industrious and generally smart. Do you think if an African warlord had Hitler's war machine (tanks, planes, etc) they wouldn't have tried to conquer land across the world? Imagine how much worse Rwanda would have been if they actually had technology.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> for what?
> 
> make it based in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
Click to expand...

Tell you what.


You pay reparations to the jews, and I'll support paying reparations to you.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> For becoming and economic power from the labor of uncompensated workers. Whites were able to benefit but Blacks got no monetary compensation. That wealth was used to create legacies that positively affected the white families that today oppress and control poor whites such as yourself and people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> 
> You pay reparations to the jews, and I'll support paying reparations to you.
Click to expand...

Why would I do that?  My ancestors were part of the original Hebrews.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said reality, not ancient history.
> 
> and it wasn't all on the backs of slaves, not that you know that.
> 
> and I'm not oppressed by anything other then the government.
> 
> try the truth this time.
> 
> why do you want reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> 
> You pay reparations to the jews, and I'll support paying reparations to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I do that?  My ancestors were part of the original Hebrews.
Click to expand...

Egyptians, black people, held them as slaves.

Does that sound like an idiotic thing to ask?

that's how you sound to me and everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did make it based in reality
> 
> Of course it was all on the backs of slaves. They were the ones that did everything.
> 
> Yes you are oppressed. Part of your oppression is your inability to see your oppression.
> 
> I would want reparations as a symbol that the US recognizes the forced efforts of my ancestors in making the US an economic power. I'm not holding my breath though. Whites hate admitting they need help in everything they do.
> 
> 
> 
> no you didn't
> no it wasn't.  Not even close.
> yes, obama is an oppressor.  I see the oppression.
> you were never a slave and you don't know anyone that knew someone that was a slave.  you are owed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minds of white people are a great curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> 
> You pay reparations to the jews, and I'll support paying reparations to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I do that?  My ancestors were part of the original Hebrews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egyptians, black people, held them as slaves.
> 
> Does that sound like an idiotic thing to ask?
> 
> that's how you sound to me and everyone else.
Click to expand...

There are lots of reasons your post is retarded. I will discuss each one.

There is no proof the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.

The Hebrews were Black people just like the Egyptians.

Egypt is in Africa not the US.


----------



## Dreamer

Egypt are fans of chess like in my living home with once muslim with big soccer fans and play chess with me 40/30 wins for his and then 30 percentage draws my new muslim friend close to turkey and he are fans of musics metal species and rap species at my home my computer..


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what its like to be white ;  I  wonder why  I never wonder  what it is like to be any other race? One reason is the " White Touch", seems like when white people get their hands on something ,  that thing is never the same again, and that goes in both good and evil directions.

Like when they got religion into their hands ;  its been perverted ever since.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what its like to be white ;  I  wonder why  I never wonder  what it is like to be any other race? One reason is the " White Touch", seems like when white people get their hands on something ,  that thing is never the same again, and that goes in both good and evil directions.
> 
> Like when they got religion into their hands ;  its been perverted ever since.


Same can be said for other races.


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what its like to be white ;  I  wonder why  I never wonder  what it is like to be any other race? One reason is the " White Touch", seems like when white people get their hands on something ,  that thing is never the same again, and that goes in both good and evil directions.
> 
> Like when they got religion into their hands ;  its been perverted ever since.


Like when I meet up with one of my black beauties n I put that white touch in her.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to be white ;  I  wonder why  I never wonder  what it is like to be any other race? One reason is the " White Touch", seems like when white people get their hands on something ,  that thing is never the same again, and that goes in both good and evil directions.
> 
> Like when they got religion into their hands ;  its been perverted ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> Like when I meet up with one of my black beauties n I put that white touch in her.
Click to expand...

Careful. I hear those inflatable dolls will give you a dick burn.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to be white ;  I  wonder why  I never wonder  what it is like to be any other race? One reason is the " White Touch", seems like when white people get their hands on something ,  that thing is never the same again, and that goes in both good and evil directions.
> 
> Like when they got religion into their hands ;  its been perverted ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> Like when I meet up with one of my black beauties n I put that white touch in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful. I hear those inflatable dolls will give you a dick burn.
Click to expand...

Damn son r u telling us u caught an STD from using a blow up doll.


----------



## Mickiel

You ever read the definition of white in a dictionary ;then read the definition of black;  two simple terms, shockingly far two different terms ;  the stigma even exist in websters ?


----------



## Mickiel

The white stigma  runs very deep into humanity  and very deep into the weird white consciousness. It can be lethal. The anger  and power of whites can eliminate whole races.


----------



## Mickiel

Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;

Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com


----------



## katsteve2012

Mickiel said:


> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com



That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mickiel

katsteve2012 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;

Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society


----------



## Mickiel

Notice with me an inner look at white supremacy ;

10 Things Everyone Should Know About White Supremacy


----------



## Mickiel

What its like to be white is extremely difficult to cover  in just 100 pages ,the topic is so interesting and quite emotional ; it can upload all kinds of feeling, even if the topic were  what it is like to be black ; {{(global.pageOgTitle) ? global.pageOgTitle : global.pageTitle}}

One could win a Pulitzer  on either subject. Bear with me as I examine white.


----------



## Dreamer

Obama are socialist and whites are christians and many and me are atheists but we speak..


----------



## Dreamer

Whites are christians..


----------



## racialreality9

The thing about white people is that the top white people do indeed enjoy a lot of money, fame, power, etc., because white culture does dominate the world.

I don't think it's true for everyday, average white people.  In fact, I'm not that impressed with them.  I've met many white men who were clueless dolts.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
Click to expand...

There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
Click to expand...



I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
Click to expand...

You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
Click to expand...



Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?
Click to expand...

All whites? I was insulted most of my life because I come from a large, poor family. I don't hold all rich people responsible. I was insulted as a teenager for being a hippie, not all people insulted me. I have been told I was despised  for being white by black people, I don't blame all black people. Holding grudges is harmful to your peace of mind. We are all individuals with individual personalities, races, behaviors, etc. Being hateful, or having a negative or resentful attitude toward whites, just for being white, is not only racist, but further fuels the racism toward you for your behavior.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites? I was insulted most of my life because I come from a large, poor family. I don't hold all rich people responsible. I was insulted as a teenager for being a hippie, not all people insulted me. I have been told I was despised  for being white by black people, I don't blame all black people. Holding grudges is harmful to your peace of mind. We are all individuals with individual personalities, races, behaviors, etc. Being hateful, or having a negative or resentful attitude toward whites, just for being white, is not only racist, but further fuels the racism toward you for your behavior.
Click to expand...



Not all whites ,but most of them. I am not hateful , but  I most definitely  hold a negative attitude toward whites , its like being in a room with someone who is capable of any evil , and you just never know what mood they are in. Nor do you trust them. I was in the ER last night ;  a white man ,  75 years old , was brought in by his son. He was in a wheel chair and had to be lifted onto the bed. The only white male nurse on duty , refused to help two other nurses on duty lift him ; he claimed he did not want to hurt his own back. I am 61years old , 6 feet two inches tall and in decent shape. I was appalled at this guy ;  got up myself to help put the man in bed ,  but my doctor would not allow me ,  for insurance purposes ; this doctor would not even help , he was white too. The male nurse and the doctor acted as if they were above helping lift this man ;  both the old man and his son had very kind spirits. The old man just looked at me and said , " Son , don't worry about it ,  eventually their going to figure it out."

I just shook my head. And I have seen this kind of stuff all my life.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites? I was insulted most of my life because I come from a large, poor family. I don't hold all rich people responsible. I was insulted as a teenager for being a hippie, not all people insulted me. I have been told I was despised  for being white by black people, I don't blame all black people. Holding grudges is harmful to your peace of mind. We are all individuals with individual personalities, races, behaviors, etc. Being hateful, or having a negative or resentful attitude toward whites, just for being white, is not only racist, but further fuels the racism toward you for your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites ,but most of them. I am not hateful , but  I most definitely  hold a negative attitude toward whites , its like being in a room with someone who is capable of any evil , and you just never know what mood they are in. Nor do you trust them. I was in the ER last night ;  a white man ,  75 years old , was brought in by his son. He was in a wheel chair and had to be lifted onto the bed. The only white male nurse on duty , refused to help two other nurses on duty lift him ; he claimed he did not want to hurt his own back. I am 61years old , 6 feet two inches tall and in decent shape. I was appalled at this guy ;  got up myself to help put the man in bed ,  but my doctor would not allow me ,  for insurance purposes ; this doctor would not even help , he was white too. The male nurse and the doctor acted as if they were above helping lift this man ;  both the old man and his son had very kind spirits. The old man just looked at me and said , " Son , don't worry about it ,  eventually their going to figure it out."
> 
> I just shook my head. And I have seen this kind of stuff all my life.
Click to expand...

You don't know most of the whites. Have you ever considered that perhaps a lot of the racism you have experienced from whites is due to your attitude and behavior toward them? The white people that I know of who are leery of black people are that way because they have been treated or talked to in a negative way by black people. There is a lot of fear too. You  can pick up any local newspaper and the majority of the violent crime is committed by black people. A lot of robberies and murder. When white people on these message boards say negative things toward black people, the response many times is threatening, like "you wouldn't say that to my face". Violent reaction for disagreeing. I do not agree with the racist people, of any color, who dislike or hate people simply because of their race, I am against people for their behavior and attitudes toward me or my loved ones.


----------



## MizMolly

Your experience at the hospital wasn't a racial issue. Those men were just lazy. I have known and met many lazy people in my life.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites? I was insulted most of my life because I come from a large, poor family. I don't hold all rich people responsible. I was insulted as a teenager for being a hippie, not all people insulted me. I have been told I was despised  for being white by black people, I don't blame all black people. Holding grudges is harmful to your peace of mind. We are all individuals with individual personalities, races, behaviors, etc. Being hateful, or having a negative or resentful attitude toward whites, just for being white, is not only racist, but further fuels the racism toward you for your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites ,but most of them. I am not hateful , but  I most definitely  hold a negative attitude toward whites , its like being in a room with someone who is capable of any evil , and you just never know what mood they are in. Nor do you trust them. I was in the ER last night ;  a white man ,  75 years old , was brought in by his son. He was in a wheel chair and had to be lifted onto the bed. The only white male nurse on duty , refused to help two other nurses on duty lift him ; he claimed he did not want to hurt his own back. I am 61years old , 6 feet two inches tall and in decent shape. I was appalled at this guy ;  got up myself to help put the man in bed ,  but my doctor would not allow me ,  for insurance purposes ; this doctor would not even help , he was white too. The male nurse and the doctor acted as if they were above helping lift this man ;  both the old man and his son had very kind spirits. The old man just looked at me and said , " Son , don't worry about it ,  eventually their going to figure it out."
> 
> I just shook my head. And I have seen this kind of stuff all my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know most of the whites. Have you ever considered that perhaps a lot of the racism you have experienced from whites is due to your attitude and behavior toward them? The white people that I know of who are leery of black people are that way because they have been treated or talked to in a negative way by black people. There is a lot of fear too. You  can pick up any local newspaper and the majority of the violent crime is committed by black people. A lot of robberies and murder. When white people on these message boards say negative things toward black people, the response many times is threatening, like "you wouldn't say that to my face". Violent reaction for disagreeing. I do not agree with the racist people, of any color, who dislike or hate people simply because of their race, I am against people for their behavior and attitudes toward me or my loved ones.
Click to expand...



No Molly , that is simply not true ; whites commit more crimes , but blacks commit a lot of crimes if you do not include whites in the graph as a whole. The truth is , to be such a small part of the overall population , we do commit more crimes  per person , but only if you exclude total population from the stats ;  and in all crime stats , they lump whites and Hispanics into the same group.

Us Crime in Black & White - Infogram, charts & infographics


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Your experience at the hospital wasn't a racial issue. Those men were just lazy. I have known and met many lazy people in my life.




Those men were privledged.  A white female nurse , a black female nurse , and an off duty white male ended up doing it. You look at this through white eyes , which always observes FAR differing than black eyes.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your experience at the hospital wasn't a racial issue. Those men were just lazy. I have known and met many lazy people in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those men were privledged.  A white female nurse , a black female nurse , and an off duty white male ended up doing it. You look at this through white eyes , which always observes FAR differing than black eyes.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of people who think they are special, not because of their race, but because of their social status or what they believe is their hierarchy. I worked with assholes who thought they deserved more respect and expected to be catered to because they were the bosses son or had power or ego trips. Again, it isn't about race.


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.


----------



## Mickiel

social philosopher said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
Click to expand...


I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.

I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your experience at the hospital wasn't a racial issue. Those men were just lazy. I have known and met many lazy people in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those men were privledged.  A white female nurse , a black female nurse , and an off duty white male ended up doing it. You look at this through white eyes , which always observes FAR differing than black eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people who think they are special, not because of their race, but because of their social status or what they believe is their hierarchy. I worked with assholes who thought they deserved more respect and expected to be catered to because they were the bosses son or had power or ego trips. Again, it isn't about race.
Click to expand...


Well I would concede this Molly ; its 50 - 50,  its half about race and half about human nature. This is my view.


----------



## Mickiel

In my view ,one of the most dangerous things about racism , is the people who are totally unconscious of how deeply rooted it is in them.


----------



## Vastator

The funny thing about equality... People only want to achieve it with thier superiors...


----------



## Mickiel

Vastator said:


> The funny thing about equality... People only want to achieve it with thier superiors...



The incredible thing about the consciousness of white people ,  they actually think they have no superiors. They don't reach for the top, they automatically assume the position in their minds.

Its like a race of Napoleons ,  a race of Alexander the greats.


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
Click to expand...


Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.


----------



## Vastator

You got a link to back that up? Or was that your "racism" speaking?


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
Click to expand...


I sound like a Borg. There it is. You have no idea what assimilation means. To you it is a nasty thing. That is what I told you before. Man everyone in this forum is saying the same thing to you basically. All this is not our fault. The issues you speak of and etc have been mostly dead and gone. Or at least they would be if you'd let them. But I guess if you did that you couldn't pose as the down trodden victim. You might actually have to demonstrate responsible behavior. No more excuses for stupid stuff eh?


----------



## Mickiel

social philosopher said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.
Click to expand...



I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.
Click to expand...



Man I am truly sorry. It doesn't have to be this way. Damn.


----------



## Mickiel

Vastator said:


> You got a link to back that up? Or was that your "racism" speaking?




To back what up?

I can post links by the dozen ,  and you will ignore all of them ; its just not there in you.


----------



## Vastator

Mickiel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about equality... People only want to achieve it with thier superiors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incredible thing about the consciousness of white people ,  they actually think they have no superiors. They don't reach for the top, they automatically assume the position in their minds.
> 
> Its like a race of Napoleons ,  a race of Alexander the greats.
Click to expand...

No; whites are thrust into that position. You don't see whites begging, or pleading to be let into black culture? You don't see white people emigrating to black countries en masse, pleading for acceptance. You don't see white people driven to violence with envy over the success of black people. No; whites were put in a position of superiority by aqiecence of the other races; who by thier own actions validated the supposition.


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.
Click to expand...



No one is seeking your submissionl. That is all in your mind!


----------



## Mickiel

social philosopher said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am truly sorry. It doesn't have to be this way. Damn.
Click to expand...



With me it has to ;  I know your race ,even if you do not. Classic cases of denial at the sub atomic levels.


----------



## Mickiel

Vastator said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about equality... People only want to achieve it with thier superiors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incredible thing about the consciousness of white people ,  they actually think they have no superiors. They don't reach for the top, they automatically assume the position in their minds.
> 
> Its like a race of Napoleons ,  a race of Alexander the greats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites are thrust into that position. You don't see whites begging, or pleading to be let into black culture? You don't see white people emigrating to black countries en masse, pleading for acceptance. You don't see white peoples drven to violence with envy over the success of black people. No; whites were put in a position of superiority by aqiecence of the other races; who by thier own actions validated the supposition.
Click to expand...



Are you suggesting there are not whites who love the black mannerisms in rap , cooking , speaking , singing , sports , ;

the ability of your race to stick their heads in the sand is incredible.


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about equality... People only want to achieve it with thier superiors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incredible thing about the consciousness of white people ,  they actually think they have no superiors. They don't reach for the top, they automatically assume the position in their minds.
> 
> Its like a race of Napoleons ,  a race of Alexander the greats.
Click to expand...


There is another identified problem. What you see as white is just human. All of us have similar thoughts.


----------



## Vastator

Many whites are are also lovers of dogs in thier various breeds; and admire the different attributes that said breeds have. Many whites love horses. And use the various breeds for various purposes according to how they might suit thier wants or needs. Why would it be any different for our recognition of human breeds?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> In my view ,one of the most dangerous things about racism , is the people who are totally unconscious of how deeply rooted it is in them.





Mickiel said:


> In my view ,one of the most dangerous things about racism , is the people who are totally unconscious of how deeply rooted it is in them.


I was not raised in a racist environment. Myself and my 11 siblings didn't have a great childhood. We learned very early in life to not be judgmental toward others. We were less fortunate than everyone around us. We survived and I don't dwell on my past. It is there and I will always remember it but it made me strong and taught me a lot.


----------



## Mickiel

social philosopher said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about equality... People only want to achieve it with thier superiors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incredible thing about the consciousness of white people ,  they actually think they have no superiors. They don't reach for the top, they automatically assume the position in their minds.
> 
> Its like a race of Napoleons ,  a race of Alexander the greats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is another identified problem. What you see as white is just human. All of us have similar thoughts.
Click to expand...



Well I agree ; but I think its 50 - 50 ; 50% race and 50% human nature.


----------



## Vastator

The worst, and most damaging lie to race relations is, " we're all the same". It spits in the face of actual diversity. And ignores our differences as if they don't matter. Ignoring something doesn't make it go away.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view ,one of the most dangerous things about racism , is the people who are totally unconscious of how deeply rooted it is in them.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't raised in a racist environment. I had a horrible childhood, as did
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view ,one of the most dangerous things about racism , is the people who are totally unconscious of how deeply rooted it is in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not raised in a racist environment. Myself and my 11 siblings didn't have a great childhood. We learned very early in life to not be judgmental toward others. We were less fortunate than everyone around us. We survived and I don't dwell on my past. It is there and I will always remember it but it made me strong and taught me a lot.
Click to expand...



I understand , good for you. I dwell on my past because it keys  the future I see.


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found it amazing that people with lower intellectual abilities and those who have severe inferiority complexes always think that those not so restricted have a superiority complex. It is quite the other way around.  Light example: You are angry at me because you think that I think that I am smarter than you. It may be that I am. Maybe not. But the point is that it is YOU who think that I am smarter than you. Those thoughts you are assigning to me from your own thoughts.  It is you who think I have a superiority complex because you have an inferiority complex. You see, those thoughts are yours. Not necessarily mine. You want to know what it is to be white? Then you want to know what it is to be Chinese or Japanese or etc. It is only the blacks that have that degree of social problems. You refuse to assimilate. We all have assimilated. All of us. Even some of you. And those that do don't experience the same things you do. What you need to do is not to wish to be white, but to embrace being a human being. You fail to see that the more grossly and demonstrably different you make yourself in rebellion the worse it becomes for you. If you jump around and act like a gorilla then that is how you will be seen. Wake up. I loved the post from the Seminole. I have a lot of respect for Natives. They have earned it. What he said is the absolute truth. You all need to get over yourselves. If you want help we will gladly help you but not at the point of childish behavior. Negros don't know how to behave in public, how to dress or how to speak. These things are a necessity for getting along with others. Not just for you but for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am truly sorry. It doesn't have to be this way. Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With me it has to ;  I know your race ,even if you do not. Classic cases of denial at the sub atomic levels.
Click to expand...


I had a black guy asked me once,"How can a black man be prejudiced." Really. Wow. You are several times more prejudiced than you think I am. That's rather hypocritical. And delusional. Why do you waste yourselves so?


----------



## Mickiel

Vastator said:


> The worst, and most damaging lie to race relations is, " we're all the same". It spits in the face of actual diversity. And ignores our differences as if they don't matter. Ignoring something doesn't make it go away.




Well I agree with that.


----------



## Mickiel

social philosopher said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to assimilate?? Man you sound like a borg.  And to say blacks don't know how to behave in public , or how to dress  or speak ,this is one of the attitudes that drew me here to stomp on your race in the first place. Horrible ways of thinking , which you are totally unaware of.
> 
> I mean between  your ears of race , there's nothing there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am truly sorry. It doesn't have to be this way. Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With me it has to ;  I know your race ,even if you do not. Classic cases of denial at the sub atomic levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a black guy asked me once,"How can a black man be prejudiced." Really. Wow. You are several times more prejudiced than you think I am. That's rather hypocritical. And delusional. Why do you waste yourselves so?
Click to expand...



Well I think what that black man said is delusional.


----------



## social philosopher

Mickiel said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like a Borg. See you can't even get real and see the truth. What that Seminole man said is the same thing that most other races say about yours. Wake up homey you are your own worst enemy. I'm not against you. I know you need help. But until you can come to the realization that you are suffering self inflicted wounds it won't heal. All what you think is long dead. Or it would be if you would let it die. But you cannot can you? Then you wouldn't be the trod upon victim you enjoy being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am truly sorry. It doesn't have to be this way. Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With me it has to ;  I know your race ,even if you do not. Classic cases of denial at the sub atomic levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a black guy asked me once,"How can a black man be prejudiced." Really. Wow. You are several times more prejudiced than you think I am. That's rather hypocritical. And delusional. Why do you waste yourselves so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think what that black man said is delusional.
Click to expand...


He was very delusional yes. A sad case. 

 I'd like to relate something to you. Hate is a vicious thing. But it violates the hater much more than the hated. While you may hate me (for example anyway) it really doesn't bother me unless you are perhaps around. But it eats at you always.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view ,one of the most dangerous things about racism , is the people who are totally unconscious of how deeply rooted it is in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view ,one of the most dangerous things about racism , is the people who are totally unconscious of how deeply rooted it is in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not raised in a racist environment. Myself and my 11 siblings didn't have a great childhood. We learned very early in life to not be judgmental toward others. We were less fortunate than everyone around us. We survived and I don't dwell on my past. It is there and I will always remember it but it made me strong and taught me a lot.
Click to expand...



Let me also say this ;  the environment we were raised in is very meaningful; your parents must have been exceptional ; my mother was exceptional.  She experienced racism ,but did not teach it to  her children , but she could not keep it out of me. She was raised in Kentucky , only her faith in God kept her from being like me. I have no faith. My house was not racist ,but my heart was. The police back then used to really treat us bad. And the school system taught us things that were racist.

I am not going to ever forget that stuff. They taught us white was lovely and black was demonic.


----------



## Mickiel

social philosopher said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need help ; I am long dead myself. My kind does not come around any more. I am one of those blacks who will go to my grave thinking the things I do about whites ; I am totally convinced. No ,I will not wake up ,I sleep in the grave of my heritage. One of those slaves who got killed for refusing to submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am truly sorry. It doesn't have to be this way. Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With me it has to ;  I know your race ,even if you do not. Classic cases of denial at the sub atomic levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a black guy asked me once,"How can a black man be prejudiced." Really. Wow. You are several times more prejudiced than you think I am. That's rather hypocritical. And delusional. Why do you waste yourselves so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think what that black man said is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was very delusional yes. A sad case.
> 
> I'd like to relate something to you. Hate is a vicious thing. But it violates the hater much more than the hated. While you may hate me (for example anyway) it really doesn't bother me unless you are perhaps around. But it eats at you always.
Click to expand...



I agree with that ;  I can see the wisdom in it. I don't hate anyone. But I dis like people for varying reasons.


----------



## Tilly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites? I was insulted most of my life because I come from a large, poor family. I don't hold all rich people responsible. I was insulted as a teenager for being a hippie, not all people insulted me. I have been told I was despised  for being white by black people, I don't blame all black people. Holding grudges is harmful to your peace of mind. We are all individuals with individual personalities, races, behaviors, etc. Being hateful, or having a negative or resentful attitude toward whites, just for being white, is not only racist, but further fuels the racism toward you for your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites ,but most of them. I am not hateful , but  I most definitely  hold a negative attitude toward whites , its like being in a room with someone who is capable of any evil , and you just never know what mood they are in. Nor do you trust them. I was in the ER last night ;  a white man ,  75 years old , was brought in by his son. He was in a wheel chair and had to be lifted onto the bed. The only white male nurse on duty , refused to help two other nurses on duty lift him ; he claimed he did not want to hurt his own back. I am 61years old , 6 feet two inches tall and in decent shape. I was appalled at this guy ;  got up myself to help put the man in bed ,  but my doctor would not allow me ,  for insurance purposes ; this doctor would not even help , he was white too. The male nurse and the doctor acted as if they were above helping lift this man ;  both the old man and his son had very kind spirits. The old man just looked at me and said , " Son , don't worry about it ,  eventually their going to figure it out."
> 
> I just shook my head. And I have seen this kind of stuff all my life.
Click to expand...

The staff should have been reported.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to be white ;  I  wonder why  I never wonder  what it is like to be any other race? One reason is the " White Touch", seems like when white people get their hands on something ,  that thing is never the same again, and that goes in both good and evil directions.
> 
> Like when they got religion into their hands ;  its been perverted ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> Like when I meet up with one of my black beauties n I put that white touch in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful. I hear those inflatable dolls will give you a dick burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn son r u telling us u caught an STD from using a blow up doll.
Click to expand...

No. I'm telling you to stop having sex with rubber dolls or you will get a dick burn.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> You ever read the definition of white in a dictionary ;then read the definition of black;  two simple terms, shockingly far two different terms ;  the stigma even exist in websters ?


They've cleaned it up but its still pretty bad.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
Click to expand...

You forget that whites started the stereotyping and have kept it up to this moment. Pretty sure if whites stopped their actions Blacks would be more than willing to stop theirs. I think its the one flaw that we Blacks have. We are way too forgiving.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first , the egg or the chicken? Which came first , black arrogance or white arrogance ;
> 
> Jeremy Tate; Black Arrogance vs. White Arrogance… : ThyBlackMan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a thought provoking article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
Click to expand...

Whites have established a pattern. You dont get a pass from the past.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. The incredible bias of many whites has even reached the bible itself ,as they have tried to lift their race up ,  and put other races down. Notice ;
> 
> Blacks in Biblical Antiquity | Resources | American Bible Society
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites? I was insulted most of my life because I come from a large, poor family. I don't hold all rich people responsible. I was insulted as a teenager for being a hippie, not all people insulted me. I have been told I was despised  for being white by black people, I don't blame all black people. Holding grudges is harmful to your peace of mind. We are all individuals with individual personalities, races, behaviors, etc. Being hateful, or having a negative or resentful attitude toward whites, just for being white, is not only racist, but further fuels the racism toward you for your behavior.
Click to expand...

You can change being poor. You cant change your genetics. Your comparison was a logical fallacy.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who will put other races down, but too many black people think this is how all white people, or most are. That isn't true. We do not chose or have any say in what race we are, so to put down whites with such a broad brush, is totally unfair. Blacks don't want to be stereotyped, yet many tend to stereotype whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree , we learned this from white people. When you are the brunt of insults for centuries ,  you learn how to dish it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been alive for centuries, you should not judge people by insults from people before you existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets just examine what I do know ;  whites insulted me all my life , my mother all her life , my grandmother all her life , just that is 200 years , will you accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites? I was insulted most of my life because I come from a large, poor family. I don't hold all rich people responsible. I was insulted as a teenager for being a hippie, not all people insulted me. I have been told I was despised  for being white by black people, I don't blame all black people. Holding grudges is harmful to your peace of mind. We are all individuals with individual personalities, races, behaviors, etc. Being hateful, or having a negative or resentful attitude toward whites, just for being white, is not only racist, but further fuels the racism toward you for your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites ,but most of them. I am not hateful , but  I most definitely  hold a negative attitude toward whites , its like being in a room with someone who is capable of any evil , and you just never know what mood they are in. Nor do you trust them. I was in the ER last night ;  a white man ,  75 years old , was brought in by his son. He was in a wheel chair and had to be lifted onto the bed. The only white male nurse on duty , refused to help two other nurses on duty lift him ; he claimed he did not want to hurt his own back. I am 61years old , 6 feet two inches tall and in decent shape. I was appalled at this guy ;  got up myself to help put the man in bed ,  but my doctor would not allow me ,  for insurance purposes ; this doctor would not even help , he was white too. The male nurse and the doctor acted as if they were above helping lift this man ;  both the old man and his son had very kind spirits. The old man just looked at me and said , " Son , don't worry about it ,  eventually their going to figure it out."
> 
> I just shook my head. And I have seen this kind of stuff all my life.
Click to expand...

Bingo. As I have said many times before. I simply dont trust whites as a first reaction.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> The worst, and most damaging lie to race relations is, " we're all the same". It spits in the face of actual diversity. And ignores our differences as if they don't matter. Ignoring something doesn't make it go away.


We definitely are not the same. I see that whites as a race have a genetically driven inferiority complex.  I think it stems from having recessive genes and instinctively resenting the dominant genes of Blacks.


----------



## ptbw forever

aaronleland said:


> I must say it's pretty awesome.


Just wait a decade or two, you will see how "awesome" it is when you are the minority everywhere and you have to rely on non-whites mostly adhering to extremely left wing ideologies just to get through the day.


----------



## ptbw forever

Igrok_ said:


> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."


When did Democrats get so stupid as to believe shit like this is some kind of profound truth?


----------



## ptbw forever

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but much more severe. I think the sheer reach of the white influence has been incredible , they have affected every race on earth. And caused both good and evil. And they hate hearing the truth about themselves and their ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the fact that ignorant people like you trash them, and then forget thousands of years of human history.
> "white people are shitty. They had black slaves"
> ---"yea, the ones their own tribe leaders sold to the white man for a bucket of fucking oranges" "not to mention whites were enslaved in Africa at the SAME TIME"
> "white people LOVE to conquer"
> ---- "yea so did EVERY OTHER RACE in the history of mankind"
> 
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't.. they were Latin. The Romans actually looked down at the whites. Referred to them as animals and barbarians. Kinda like what you are doing.
> No wonder you ignore history. You don't know much about it.
Click to expand...

They were, they just didn't understand genetics.

"Latins" didn't exist, but there were white people who spoke Latin.


----------



## ptbw forever

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think all races love to conquer , but the white race  has led the pack. At one point in history , the sun never set on white ruled soil. No , the white race has been number one in taking over a people and their lands.  They have kept an incredible pace in selfishness.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't.. they were Latin. The Romans actually looked down at the whites. Referred to them as animals and barbarians. Kinda like what you are doing.
> No wonder you ignore history. You don't know much about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were white latins in my view ,  their thinking was white , their behavior was white , their dominating ways were white , their lust were definitely white; In my view they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they hated white people.. Idiot
> SO I guess you think the Chinese are white too? And the Africans? And the Muslims? And the Spanish? I mean, using YOUR logic..
Click to expand...

The Spanish were white....


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post


They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.


----------



## Dreamer

ptbw forever said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, lets forget the Asians, Arabs, Romans.. Thousands of years of history.
> YOUR problem is, the whites just run shit now.
> IGNORANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point , the whites run things now, but I think they have a history of this; but now is the most impressive time in history to dominate. I think the Romans were white ; the white attitude just seems to fit them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't.. they were Latin. The Romans actually looked down at the whites. Referred to them as animals and barbarians. Kinda like what you are doing.
> No wonder you ignore history. You don't know much about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were white latins in my view ,  their thinking was white , their behavior was white , their dominating ways were white , their lust were definitely white; In my view they were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they hated white people.. Idiot
> SO I guess you think the Chinese are white too? And the Africans? And the Muslims? And the Spanish? I mean, using YOUR logic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Spanish were white....
Click to expand...


The Spanish have great soccer national team. Also north whites are great and Hitler was a winner vs United States Navy but not land forces and air strikes vs United States.

Racism are great in United States.

And National socialism before in Nazi Germany.


----------



## Dreamer

Thinker me that's National socialism is bigger party in Nazi Germany than United States 70/80 years back vs today's in United States. Around 100,000 have vote National socialism in today's United States if I know right.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
Click to expand...



Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
Click to expand...

To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.

To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.

To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.

To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
Click to expand...


So, in other words, "to be white" means that you automatically carry the burden of a persecution complex. 

Poor you.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
Click to expand...


Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.

I would here more if you do not mind.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.
> 
> I would here more if you do not mind.
Click to expand...

White people are becoming a minority in Europe.

We sure as hell are a minority in the world at large.


----------



## Mickiel

I recall the stunning reactions to whites and blacks during the OJ Simpson verdict.


ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.
> 
> I would here more if you do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are becoming a minority in Europe.
> 
> We sure as hell are a minority in the world at large.
Click to expand...



Well your view of white skin is far differing than mine.

How many white people are there in the world? - Quora

About 1.3 billion white people , around 7 billion in the world;  that's a lot of white people.

Notice also ;

What is the largest race of people on Earth? - Quora


----------



## sparky

> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.




~S~


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> I recall the stunning reactions to whites and blacks during the OJ Simpson verdict.
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.
> 
> I would here more if you do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are becoming a minority in Europe.
> 
> We sure as hell are a minority in the world at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your view of white skin is far differing than mine.
> 
> How many white people are there in the world? - Quora
> 
> About 1.3 billion white people , around 7 billion in the world;  that's a lot of white people.
Click to expand...

White people are people of European descent, that is it.

There are less than 800,000,000 people in the world that are actually of European descent, and the vast majority of them are middle aged or older(almost effectively eliminated from western pop culture).

To be under 30 and white in this world is very much different than to be over 50 and white and have memories of a western world that was legitimately over 90% white and much more youthful than it is today.

Even the world I was born into 27 years ago was VASTLY more white than it is today.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
Click to expand...

He is very much just a normal white man.

I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recall the stunning reactions to whites and blacks during the OJ Simpson verdict.
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.
> 
> I would here more if you do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are becoming a minority in Europe.
> 
> We sure as hell are a minority in the world at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your view of white skin is far differing than mine.
> 
> How many white people are there in the world? - Quora
> 
> About 1.3 billion white people , around 7 billion in the world;  that's a lot of white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are people of European descent, that is it.
> 
> There are less than 800,000,000 people in the world that are actually of European descent, and the vast majority of them are middle aged or older(almost effectively eliminated from western pop culture).
> 
> To be under 30 and white in this world is very much different than to be over 50 and white and have memories of a western world that was legitimately over 90% white and much more youthful than it is today.
> 
> Even the world I was born into 27 years ago was VASTLY more white than it is today.
Click to expand...



Some of that I agree with ,  notice :

Charts: America's Post-White Future Is Already Here


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is very much just a normal white man.
> 
> I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.
Click to expand...



Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recall the stunning reactions to whites and blacks during the OJ Simpson verdict.
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.
> 
> I would here more if you do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are becoming a minority in Europe.
> 
> We sure as hell are a minority in the world at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your view of white skin is far differing than mine.
> 
> How many white people are there in the world? - Quora
> 
> About 1.3 billion white people , around 7 billion in the world;  that's a lot of white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are people of European descent, that is it.
> 
> There are less than 800,000,000 people in the world that are actually of European descent, and the vast majority of them are middle aged or older(almost effectively eliminated from western pop culture).
> 
> To be under 30 and white in this world is very much different than to be over 50 and white and have memories of a western world that was legitimately over 90% white and much more youthful than it is today.
> 
> Even the world I was born into 27 years ago was VASTLY more white than it is today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of that I agree with ,  notice :
> 
> Charts: America's Post-White Future Is Already Here
Click to expand...

You can't agree with some of it when the article you linked to proves everything I said.

The US has the largest white population in the world and the same assholes who claimed white people were paranoid in 80s and even the 90s are now gleefully talking about a "post-white future" in the US.

The only thing not accounted for in this disgusting article is the fact that the white birth rate will start to grow once white guilt and white self hatred is no longer sustainable in white enclaves and communities.

By the time my generation gets to be as old as the baby boomers there won't be a single white person on earth who believes in "white privilege" or votes for racist, supposedly left wing political parties.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is very much just a normal white man.
> 
> I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.
Click to expand...

The white millennials don't agree with you.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is very much just a normal white man.
> 
> I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white millennials don't agree with you.
Click to expand...



White millennials don't even have speaks with me. Listen , whites took the ball on racism and  ran with it , scored more points than any other race in history. They stomped on all races ,  anyone who got in their way. They  took the world , like predators.

They changed the whole ballgame ; now they are reaping what they sewed.  Their whole historical purpose was to be that way ; it is destiny. Its like humpty dumpty sat on a wall ,  and humpty had a  great fall. And no one will put them together again in this life.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is very much just a normal white man.
> 
> I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white millennials don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White millennials don't even have speaks with me. Listen , whites took the ball on racism and  ran with it , scored more points than any other race in history. They stomped on all races ,  anyone who got in their way. They  took the world , like predators.
> 
> They changed the whole ballgame ; now they are reaping what they sewed.  Their whole historical purpose was to be that way ; it is destiny. Its like humpty dumpty sat on a wall ,  and humpty had a  great fall. And no one will put them together again in this life.
Click to expand...

If white millennials become completely racial, that will be the ballgame(as far as being equivalent to "humpty dumpty").

White people simply expanded our influence to accommodate for our growing numbers due to our great success in Europe, that is all it really was. If native Americans or any other people in what became European colonies had a society that was as advanced as Europe was at the time, things would have been a lot different.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> 
> 
> He is very much just a normal white man.
> 
> I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white millennials don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White millennials don't even have speaks with me. Listen , whites took the ball on racism and  ran with it , scored more points than any other race in history. They stomped on all races ,  anyone who got in their way. They  took the world , like predators.
> 
> They changed the whole ballgame ; now they are reaping what they sewed.  Their whole historical purpose was to be that way ; it is destiny. Its like humpty dumpty sat on a wall ,  and humpty had a  great fall. And no one will put them together again in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white millennials become completely racial, that will be the ballgame(as far as being equivalent to "humpty dumpty").
> 
> White people simply expanded our influence to accommodate for our growing numbers due to our great success in Europe, that is all it really was. If native Americans or any other people in what became European colonies had a society that was as advanced as Europe was at the time, things would have been a lot different.
Click to expand...



Things went according to plan , the white race did what they were created to do ;  bred to do. And nothing could stop it but the God who put it in play;  history is just the unfolding of his will. God did not stop it , because he wanted it to happen;

nothing  can happen that God does not want to happen.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recall the stunning reactions to whites and blacks during the OJ Simpson verdict.
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.
> 
> I would here more if you do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are becoming a minority in Europe.
> 
> We sure as hell are a minority in the world at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your view of white skin is far differing than mine.
> 
> How many white people are there in the world? - Quora
> 
> About 1.3 billion white people , around 7 billion in the world;  that's a lot of white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are people of European descent, that is it.
> 
> There are less than 800,000,000 people in the world that are actually of European descent, and the vast majority of them are middle aged or older(almost effectively eliminated from western pop culture).
> 
> To be under 30 and white in this world is very much different than to be over 50 and white and have memories of a western world that was legitimately over 90% white and much more youthful than it is today.
> 
> Even the world I was born into 27 years ago was VASTLY more white than it is today.
Click to expand...

Is this why the white racists are all panicky and bust a gasket when white women leave to be with Blacks?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black woman's  view on what its like to be white :
> 
> White Millennials Explain What It Means To Be White In America, And You Should Listen | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> They have no clue what it is like to be white out on Main Street in any major city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a clue  , I would like to hear you explain  what its like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be white is to be culturally irrelevant in even your ancestral homelands, and even politically irrelevant.
> 
> To be white is to be one of the smallest minorities in the world while also being the most divided race in the world in terms of ideology and the endless sub-group demographics which white people only ever seem to contribute significantly to.
> 
> To be white is to be expected to have a guilt complex 24/7 and to deem yourself morally inferior to all other groups based on a perceived history of your ancestors.
> 
> To be white is be seen as lesser in every sense of the word in a world that supposedly is moving towards absolute egalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting  . Much of your answers I think are strange ;I will not say they are wrong , just strange. I wish more whites would contribute their  honest evaluation. I do not see whites as being lesser in this world ,or a minority ; I agree that they are expected to have a guilt complex.
> 
> I would here more if you do not mind.
Click to expand...

Guilt complex for what? I don't know of any white people with a guilt complex because they have nothing to be guilty of. Perhaps you expect too much?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
Click to expand...

I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
Click to expand...

Typically its because it promotes white supremacy which is based on the races white people made up.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically its because it promotes white supremacy which is based on the races white people made up.
Click to expand...

Having a different view does not promote any kind of supremacy, what races did white people make up?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically its because it promotes white supremacy which is based on the races white people made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a different view does not promote any kind of supremacy, what races did white people make up?
Click to expand...

The white race for starters.


----------



## Mickiel

ever wonder what its like to be white?


----------



## Mickiel

To be white and have a " Savior Complex"  is indeed quite a study in human nature.  Its a thing inside of the white consciousness ; very deeply implanted , and the whites are completely unaware of it.

Notice with me ;


Op-Ed: Why Won’t White Savior Complex Go Away?


----------



## Mickiel

Excuse me ,I am giving birth to yet another poem;

I was white when I was born
I was white through out all my life
When I died I was white  , and I had them purify the dirt before they put me in it


----------



## Dreamer

Hitler was white Nazi of course.


----------



## Mickiel

Dreamer said:


> Hitler was white Nazi of course.




Well he was not a black Nazi , that we know for sure. But he was a supremacist ,or one who believes a certain group should be supreme. This kind  of mindset in humanity has long roots in the past , and they rear their ugly head in this age.

but not the age to come!


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> ever wonder what its like to be white?


If you aren't white, you do not know what it is like. Black people have said the same about their race. If we aren't black we can't know what it is like. Does it really matter? We have no choice over our skin color.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is very much just a normal white man.
> 
> I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.
Click to expand...

Even Einstein a white Jew agrees with you.


----------



## Mortimer

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



I rated you "winner" because I think you described them well. I judge everyone as individual though and I have nothing against whites, but I observe the same "trend" as you.


----------



## Dreamer

Mickiel said:


> Well he was not a black Nazi



Surelly. Blacks are nothing Nazis.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ever wonder what its like to be white?
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't white, you do not know what it is like. Black people have said the same about their race. If we aren't black we can't know what it is like. Does it really matter? We have no choice over our skin color.
Click to expand...



We have no choice over our  historical behavior either.


----------



## Mickiel

Dreamer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he was not a black Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surelly. Blacks are nothing Nazis.
Click to expand...



Surely whites love sarcasm.


----------



## Mickiel

Mortimer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rated you "winner" because I think you described them well. I judge everyone as individual though and I have nothing against whites, but I observe the same "trend" as you.
Click to expand...



Well thank you.


----------



## Mickiel

Christianity is a  white mans religion, mostly because of their selfish evangelism. I think they really wanted to keep it to themselves ;  their motives were elitism. And that has been planted deep into the white consciousness . Notice with me;

Is Christianity a white man's religion?


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is very much just a normal white man.
> 
> I doubt you have a problem with all the millions of blacks and Asians who have extremely racial views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white millennials don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White millennials don't even have speaks with me. Listen , whites took the ball on racism and  ran with it , scored more points than any other race in history. They stomped on all races ,  anyone who got in their way. They  took the world , like predators.
> 
> They changed the whole ballgame ; now they are reaping what they sewed.  Their whole historical purpose was to be that way ; it is destiny. Its like humpty dumpty sat on a wall ,  and humpty had a  great fall. And no one will put them together again in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white millennials become completely racial, that will be the ballgame(as far as being equivalent to "humpty dumpty").
> 
> White people simply expanded our influence to accommodate for our growing numbers due to our great success in Europe, that is all it really was. If native Americans or any other people in what became European colonies had a society that was as advanced as Europe was at the time, things would have been a lot different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Things went according to plan , the white race did what they were created to do ;  bred to do. And nothing could stop it but the God who put it in play;  history is just the unfolding of his will. God did not stop it , because he wanted it to happen;
> 
> nothing  can happen that God does not want to happen.
Click to expand...

Even heavily religious people don't believe in a controlling and manipulative God.

According to most religious people God creates scenarios and simply lets the chips fall where they may.

If native Americans had civilizations as advanced or as intricate as Europe or East Asia at the time Europeans would have treated them much the same as they treated East Asians.


----------



## ptbw forever

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
Click to expand...

Your race forever influences your individual view.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your right  , I don't. White  people have cornered the market on racism in my view.  Most all races have racism , yes. But whites are the masters of it.
> 
> 
> 
> The white millennials don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White millennials don't even have speaks with me. Listen , whites took the ball on racism and  ran with it , scored more points than any other race in history. They stomped on all races ,  anyone who got in their way. They  took the world , like predators.
> 
> They changed the whole ballgame ; now they are reaping what they sewed.  Their whole historical purpose was to be that way ; it is destiny. Its like humpty dumpty sat on a wall ,  and humpty had a  great fall. And no one will put them together again in this life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white millennials become completely racial, that will be the ballgame(as far as being equivalent to "humpty dumpty").
> 
> White people simply expanded our influence to accommodate for our growing numbers due to our great success in Europe, that is all it really was. If native Americans or any other people in what became European colonies had a society that was as advanced as Europe was at the time, things would have been a lot different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Things went according to plan , the white race did what they were created to do ;  bred to do. And nothing could stop it but the God who put it in play;  history is just the unfolding of his will. God did not stop it , because he wanted it to happen;
> 
> nothing  can happen that God does not want to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even heavily religious people don't believe in a controlling and manipulative God.
> 
> According to most religious people God creates scenarios and simply lets the chips fall where they may.
> 
> If native Americans had civilizations as advanced or as intricate as Europe or East Asia at the time Europeans would have treated them much the same as they treated East Asians.
Click to expand...



God never lets the chips fall where they may ;  he controls everything ,in my view. He may not care how many potato chips are made in a day , or what kind of shoes we like ; but he controls all things human that pertain to his will. He is the Alpha and Omega ,  which means he is the complete cycle of life.


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> Christianity is a  white mans religion, mostly because of their selfish evangelism. I think they really wanted to keep it to themselves ;  their motives were elitism. And that has been planted deep into the white consciousness . Notice with me;
> 
> Is Christianity a white man's religion?





~S~


----------



## Mickiel

The perversion of the white mans sense of humor  , is legendary.


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> The perversion of the white mans *sense of humor*  , is legendary.



I would encourage you to cultivate one Mickiel
~S~


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perversion of the white mans *sense of humor*  , is legendary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would encourage you to cultivate one Mickiel
> ~S~
Click to expand...



The cultivation I like is to think on my own , keep Christianity out of my system , and to stay unspotted by white.


----------



## Mickiel

A black author wrote a stunning work on racism ;

Black Like Me, 50 Years Later      |     Arts & Culture | Smithsonian


----------



## Mickiel

Again  read with me what all of us are saying about white people ;

I dont like white people | Is It Normal? | http://isitnormal.com


----------



## MaryL

I grew up with and around blacks. I never thought much about it then . We were unaware of our color, sex, bias. Was that heaven? And all this race based awareness takes us away from that innocence. Good friends  of mine, that were black, we grew apart and away from each other.  We grew up. They gravitated towards  darker skinned friends and went off into a different orbit. We lighter skinned people, ditto. That made me sad even then. THAT is a little slice of what "being white' is like.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> I grew up with and around blacks. I never thought much about it then . We were unaware of our color, sex, bias. Was that heaven? And all this race based awareness takes us away from that innocence. Good friends  of mine, that were black, we grew apart and away from each other.  We grew up. They gravitated towards  darker skinned friends and went off into a different orbit. We lighter skinned people, ditto. That made me sad even then. THAT is a little slice of what "being white' is like.




Well I imagine many native Indians feel exactly as you do . They grew up with the white man , and what do you know , some of them had the nerve to walk away from the man; notice;

White privilege in Indian Country


----------



## MaryL

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with and around blacks. I never thought much about it then . We were unaware of our color, sex, bias. Was that heaven? And all this race based awareness takes us away from that innocence. Good friends  of mine, that were black, we grew apart and away from each other.  We grew up. They gravitated towards  darker skinned friends and went off into a different orbit. We lighter skinned people, ditto. That made me sad even then. THAT is a little slice of what "being white' is like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I imagine many native Indians feel exactly as you do . They grew up with the white man , and what do you know , some of them had the nerve to walk away from the man; notice;
> 
> White privilege in Indian Country
Click to expand...

Really? Two of my best friends were American Indians circa 1967. We held hands and ran through the proverbial daisies. Wow. Um, and we also  held hands and played with little black kids and we all ended up together. We all grew up and apart and aren't we so adult now?


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with and around blacks. I never thought much about it then . We were unaware of our color, sex, bias. Was that heaven? And all this race based awareness takes us away from that innocence. Good friends  of mine, that were black, we grew apart and away from each other.  We grew up. They gravitated towards  darker skinned friends and went off into a different orbit. We lighter skinned people, ditto. That made me sad even then. THAT is a little slice of what "being white' is like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I imagine many native Indians feel exactly as you do . They grew up with the white man , and what do you know , some of them had the nerve to walk away from the man; notice;
> 
> White privilege in Indian Country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Two of my best friends were American Indians circa 1967. We held hands and ran through the proverbial daisies. Wow. Um, and we also  held hands and played with little black kids and we all ended up together. We all grew up and apart and aren't we so adult now?
Click to expand...


Well were either adult, or were just weaker than racism. Racism is just stronger than being adult. You think racism grows weaker in people over the years? Lets just imagine that it does , in this poem;

From 10 years old to 20, if things go right ,  I get racist once in the morning and once at night
 from 20 to 30 if things don't go wrong , I get racist half as often , but twice as long
from 40 to 50 its just bi-weekly
from 50 to 60 I get racist just meekly
from 60 to 70 it gets harder to find
so I just take a cold shower and its all in my mind!


----------



## MizMolly

ptbw forever said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
Click to expand...

I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.


----------



## Mickiel

I have read some really stupid things said by some white posters on this thread, but I know there is more out there. I am trying to draw out more whites who are reading this thread , to speak out ; but I know how I can be, many of them I know are just scared , seeing how I have done other whites here who say outrageous things. But if I know whites , this ain't over just yet;  there are more of them who will open their mouths.

You'll see ; and when they do ,just notice the stupid things they say;

29 Stupid Things White People Do and What We Can Do Instead | Baltimore Racial Justice Action


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
Click to expand...


Well  then your just a rare white horse, among a whole bunch of other horses in this human race. You can stand up for your people ,speak out for them ,deny as much as you want , defend as much as you want ;  but whites are white no matter how holy you would try to make them , you cannot undo what they did yesterday , what they are doing today , and what they will do tomorrow.

In just the last five years of my life , I have never seen so many black men killed by white police; and its weekly ,almost daily. And the white mind sees this and still sticks its mighty head in the sand and puts that weird blind over their eyes. Its uncanny.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well  then your just a rare white horse, among a whole bunch of other horses in this human race. You can stand up for your people ,speak out for them ,deny as much as you want , defend as much as you want ;  but whites are white no matter how holy you would try to make them , you cannot undo what they did yesterday , what they are doing today , and what they will do tomorrow.
> 
> In just the last five years of my life , I have never seen so many black men killed by white police; and its weekly ,almost daily. And the white mind sees this and still sticks its mighty head in the sand and puts that weird blind over their eyes. Its uncanny.
Click to expand...

Who is making anyone holy? I am not responsible for what anyone did in the past. You are being hateful


----------



## MizMolly

Heather MacDonald on Black Lives Matter: Does The Truth Matter?


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well  then your just a rare white horse, among a whole bunch of other horses in this human race. You can stand up for your people ,speak out for them ,deny as much as you want , defend as much as you want ;  but whites are white no matter how holy you would try to make them , you cannot undo what they did yesterday , what they are doing today , and what they will do tomorrow.
> 
> In just the last five years of my life , I have never seen so many black men killed by white police; and its weekly ,almost daily. And the white mind sees this and still sticks its mighty head in the sand and puts that weird blind over their eyes. Its uncanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is making anyone holy? I am not responsible for what anyone did in the past. You are being hateful
Click to expand...



Oh no , no! I am not being hateful ,I am just wondering out loud what it is like to be white ; its like trying to stomp on a fly with your feet ;  their pride is so great , their naturally elusive.

But their is a way to stomp on them ;

people look at a mirror sometimes , just to prepare themselves for others to look at them.

You can stomp on white people ,by forcing them to look into the mirror of history and reality about themselves.


----------



## MaryL

None of us asked to be born on this planet or what race we are given. We are all born human. That in itself is a wonderful thing.


----------



## MizMolly

You have only negative comments about white people. White people want what black people want. To be able to get an education, raise your children, live a productive life, etc. There are good and bad in every race, not just whites


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> You have only negative comments about white people. White people want what black people want. To be able to get an education, raise your children, live a productive life, etc. There are good and bad in every race, not just whites




Well that's true ,  but many threads in this section are ranting against black people ; may I then rant a bit against white people? May I? I mean those whites doing this , seem to have card blanch  to do it ,may I then do it? I mean give me just a few more weeks ?

I mean I almost look white ;I got a little white blood in me . Could you allow me to continue ,you know , just for the white in me?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have only negative comments about white people. White people want what black people want. To be able to get an education, raise your children, live a productive life, etc. There are good and bad in every race, not just whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's true ,  but many threads in this section are ranting against black people ; may I then rant a bit against white people? May I? I mean those whites doing this , seem to have card blanch  to do it ,may I then do it? I mean give me just a few more weeks ?
> 
> I mean I almost look white ;I got a little white blood in me . Could you allow me to continue ,you know , just for the white in me?
Click to expand...

Lol you DO have the right to express  yourself


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have only negative comments about white people. White people want what black people want. To be able to get an education, raise your children, live a productive life, etc. There are good and bad in every race, not just whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's true ,  but many threads in this section are ranting against black people ; may I then rant a bit against white people? May I? I mean those whites doing this , seem to have card blanch  to do it ,may I then do it? I mean give me just a few more weeks ?
> 
> I mean I almost look white ;I got a little white blood in me . Could you allow me to continue ,you know , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you DO have the right to express  yourself
Click to expand...



Well thank you ,that is mighty white of you. To realize that I am allowed to do here ,what so many whites have done for a long time.

You know , take target practice on another race. The history of threads here in archives bears this out ; there is no hiding from this truth. But the odds are in your favor ; what, hundreds of white threads , against just a few black threads .

That is Ms Molly , until I came along. I am going to even things up, and then tip the scales.


----------



## MizMolly

OK then. Snooze time. Goodnight and sleep well.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> OK then. Snooze time. Goodnight and sleep well.




Goodnight to you as well. May you sleep in peace.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have only negative comments about white people. White people want what black people want. To be able to get an education, raise your children, live a productive life, etc. There are good and bad in every race, not just whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Ms Molly , until I came along. I am going to even things up, and then tip the scales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that....The real truth is, in life we tend to generalize and summarize groups / communities...so when vast majorities of X group are low-lifes we tend to have negative things to say about X group....follow me? So the flip side is when the majority of Y group are stand-up, hard working, positive contributors we tend not to have negative things to say about Y group. Get it? You see where this is going right? Nobody really cares about the small percentages as they don't effect the greater whole.
> To simplify; think of football teams.
> Team X is 16-0 has 2 terrible players and 51 great players...nobody cares about or acknowledges the 2 bad players
> Team Y is 0-16 and has 51 terrible players and 2 great players...all anyone talks about is how bad the team is and nobody acknowledges how good the 2 players are
> 
> To summarize:
> When the majority of your 'group' is terrible you will be grouped in as terrible...sorry, but that's just the way it is. Get your majority to start acting right and change the stereotype....pretty simple stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have only negative comments about white people. White people want what black people want. To be able to get an education, raise your children, live a productive life, etc. There are good and bad in every race, not just whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's true ,  but many threads in this section are ranting against black people ; may I then rant a bit against white people? May I? I mean those whites doing this , seem to have card blanch  to do it ,may I then do it? I mean give me just a few more weeks ?
> 
> I mean I almost look white ;I got a little white blood in me . Could you allow me to continue ,you know , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you DO have the right to express  yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you ,that is mighty white of you. To realize that I am allowed to do here ,what so many whites have done for a long time.
> 
> You know , take target practice on another race. The history of threads here in archives bears this out ; there is no hiding from this truth. But the odds are in your favor ; what, hundreds of white threads , against just a few black threads .
> 
> That is Ms Molly , until I came along. I am going to even things up, and then tip the scales.
Click to expand...


Good luck with that....The real truth is, in life we tend to generalize and summarize groups / communities...so when vast majorities of X group are low-lifes we tend to have negative things to say about X group....follow me? So the flip side is when the majority of Y group are stand-up, hard working, positive contributors we tend not to have negative things to say about Y group. Get it? You see where this is going right? Nobody really cares about the small percentages as they don't effect the greater whole.
To simplify; think of football teams.
Team X is 16-0 has 2 terrible players and 51 great players...nobody cares about or acknowledges the 2 bad players 
Team Y is 0-16 and has 51 terrible players and 2 great players...all anyone talks about is how bad the team is and nobody acknowledges how good the 2 players are

To summarize:
When the majority of your 'group' is terrible you will be grouped in as terrible...sorry, but that's just the way it is. Get your majority to start acting right and change the stereotype....pretty simple stuff.


----------



## Dreamer

I like the idea of America that they interfere in other countries when it is time war. It is one of my favorites with America having white presidents, I am proud Christian myself, other Gulf War was an important invent of America in the threat from Iraq's nuclear rearmament as Saddam did but America chose to attack Saddam's Iraq and it was America's road to peace in their battle for America's threats. It was George W Bush with Marines how take Saddam's Iraq in war in 2003. This is what George W Bush is proud with when he won to America. I hope the same with Trump if he has enemy and he attack with troops. Import for America's interest. Maybe it is Korea war next time for America they have troops in South Korea or they take away in South Korea if Trump will this I will this. I will in futures 45,000 troops in Alaska they can hold for America's chance.


----------



## Mickiel

Being white is " A Spirit in man", its a conscious way of thinking. Its just there, deeper than skin. Its like sweat that comes out of the body ; its a consciousness planted deep inside white people. They were programed years ago to hunt humanity and capture them; rule over them ,like a predator.

Look at some of the threads  here by white people , they talk like predators. That nature comes out of them; they act like this place is a zoo,  and we are but captors  in this cage. This society ; caged in this world; they think minorities are in a box.  Like we are animals.

I am a Black Panther , and here ; here in this fortress of solitude I speak my piece. I use my teeth ,and bite every white hand that tries to feed me garbage.


----------



## Mickiel

Notice with me the revealing series " Whites just don't get it", which was written by a  white man ;

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/07/o...when-whites-just-dont-get-it-part-2.html?_r=0


----------



## squeeze berry

whites don't get it ?

nothing says personal responsibility like demanding equal rights while denying the rights of others


----------



## Mickiel

In wondering what it is like to be white, its really a study of "The spirits in man." I think there is a spirit world ,or something other than man in reality. More on that later.  There are many spirits that can be in a human; life is a spirit we all have. There are male spirits , female spirits, and when those two spirits invade each other in a human ,that human's nature is then highly influenced by those spirits, which I think then produces homosexuality, lesbianism ,or a mix of the two, inside one human. Not that they are confused ,I think more so invaded ;  a " Difference" crowded into their consciousness. I think a human can be born into this invasion ,or choose to be invaded.

Lust is a spirit ; I have chosen a thousand times to be invaded by lust ,  and enjoyed it.

 Culture in humanity is a spirit ; an influence lets say.

White consciousness is a spirit ;  an invasion inside of the white mind! A tampering of a whole people.  And I want to go into that.


----------



## Mickiel

squeeze berry said:


> whites don't get it ?
> 
> nothing says personal responsibility like demanding equal rights while denying the rights of others




In my view ,this is not about rights ,its about destiny. All of humanity has a destiny , a birth right from God, but whites would even seek to pervert that. To control and manipulate the awesome free gift of God.


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> In wondering what it is like to be white, its really a study of "The spirits in man." I think there is a spirit world ,or something other than man in reality. More on that later.  There are many spirits that can be in a human; life is a spirit we all have. There are male spirits , female spirits, and when those two spirits invade each other in a human ,that human's nature is then highly influenced by those spirits, which I think then produces homosexuality, lesbianism ,or a mix of the two, inside one human. Not that they are confused ,I think more so invaded ;  a " Difference" crowded into their consciousness. I think a human can be born into this invasion ,or choose to be invaded.
> 
> Lust is a spirit ; I have chosen a thousand times to be invaded by lust ,  and enjoyed it.
> 
> Culture in humanity is a spirit ; an influence lets say.
> 
> White consciousness is a spirit ;  an invasion inside of the white mind! A tampering of a whole people.  And I want to go into that.




Basically a spirit in humans ,is a consciousness; and consciousness is the governor of behavior.  Differing consciousness invoke differing behavior and beliefs.  A spirit  then is a predominant mood or influence within us. This is what causes humans to murder, rape or just read. Or just take offense to things , or have particular standards of living and thinking. From this can come strong loyalty or dedication. Or insanity!

So the white consciousness  ,like all consciousness , is unique. I think definite patterns of thinking and ability was implanted within the species that would make them rise in history and do what they did. I think God was behind this behavior. This history , this most unusual promotion.

 God is well ordered ,himself a most unusual being; I think its possible  God may have upwards to 7 separate consciousness,  within himself. Which would be astounding! But I don't know ,I can only guess at that ,but I have my biblical reasons for guessing at it. I think God controls the ways and historical means of man. And I think he wanted this world to be in an uproar when he returns.

And I think he choose the white race to help establish that on earth.


----------



## Mickiel

In the bible, a book called " Romans" chapter13 verse 1 , it states" The powers that be are ordained by God!" Any human culture , any human race ,any human people that dominated the world at any time in history ,  did so because of God. Whatever they thought like was manipulated by God. Used by God ; determined by God. Such is my belief ,and it explains human history to me better than any thing else I am aware of.

It explains human nature better than any other reasonant I have considered.

 Humanity did not create itself.  We did not just " Puff" up out of empty space. We are not the off spring of the idiot  hierocracy of speechless apes. Reality did not vomit us out of a useless explosion in space; explosions don't cause life ,it causes destruction.

Life comes from life ; consciousness comes from consciousness.


----------



## squeeze berry

Mickiel said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites don't get it ?
> 
> nothing says personal responsibility like demanding equal rights while denying the rights of others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my view ,this is not about rights ,its about destiny. All of humanity has a destiny , a birth right from God, but whites would even seek to pervert that. To control and manipulate the awesome free gift of God.
Click to expand...



  or it could be that whites are destined to rule the world?


----------



## Mickiel

squeeze berry said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites don't get it ?
> 
> nothing says personal responsibility like demanding equal rights while denying the rights of others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my view ,this is not about rights ,its about destiny. All of humanity has a destiny , a birth right from God, but whites would even seek to pervert that. To control and manipulate the awesome free gift of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be that whites are destined to rule the world?
Click to expand...



No ,they already rule the world . But I would say they were " Pre Destined" to rule the world. And pre destined to fall.


----------



## Mickiel

On  a side note , just in case you want to see the pictures of over 100 black people killed by police last year ;  their on pace to break that record this year ;

Police killed more than 100 unarmed black people in 2015

So far this year 194 blacks have been killed , and a lot of whites as well;

https://thinkprogress.org/this-is-h...killed-so-far-in-2016-7f1aec6b7098#.g1takuant


----------



## squeeze berry

Mickiel said:


> On  a side note , just in case you want to see the pictures of over 100 black people killed by police last year ;  their on pace to break that record this year ;
> 
> Police killed more than 100 unarmed black people in 2015
> 
> So far this year 194 blacks have been killed , and a lot of whites as well;
> 
> https://thinkprogress.org/this-is-h...killed-so-far-in-2016-7f1aec6b7098#.g1takuant




 I'm afraid of cops too, they are trigger happy


----------



## Mickiel

squeeze berry said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> On  a side note , just in case you want to see the pictures of over 100 black people killed by police last year ;  their on pace to break that record this year ;
> 
> Police killed more than 100 unarmed black people in 2015
> 
> So far this year 194 blacks have been killed , and a lot of whites as well;
> 
> https://thinkprogress.org/this-is-h...killed-so-far-in-2016-7f1aec6b7098#.g1takuant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid of cops too, they are trigger happy
Click to expand...



What bothers me about many of these killings, whether the police were justified or not , is often the amount of bullets they pour into people , 7-8-9 bullets , as if we are elephants. 10 - 12 - 15 bullets , as if the person is a Rhino.


----------



## squeeze berry

Mickiel said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> On  a side note , just in case you want to see the pictures of over 100 black people killed by police last year ;  their on pace to break that record this year ;
> 
> Police killed more than 100 unarmed black people in 2015
> 
> So far this year 194 blacks have been killed , and a lot of whites as well;
> 
> https://thinkprogress.org/this-is-h...killed-so-far-in-2016-7f1aec6b7098#.g1takuant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid of cops too, they are trigger happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What bothers me about many of these killings, whether the police were justified or not , is often the amount of bullets they pour into people , 7-8-9 bullets , as if we are elephants. 10 - 12 - 15 bullets , as if the person is a Rhino.
Click to expand...


what bothers me is the black on white crime rate as if that does not matter


----------



## Mickiel

squeeze berry said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> On  a side note , just in case you want to see the pictures of over 100 black people killed by police last year ;  their on pace to break that record this year ;
> 
> Police killed more than 100 unarmed black people in 2015
> 
> So far this year 194 blacks have been killed , and a lot of whites as well;
> 
> https://thinkprogress.org/this-is-h...killed-so-far-in-2016-7f1aec6b7098#.g1takuant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid of cops too, they are trigger happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What bothers me about many of these killings, whether the police were justified or not , is often the amount of bullets they pour into people , 7-8-9 bullets , as if we are elephants. 10 - 12 - 15 bullets , as if the person is a Rhino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what bothers me is the black on white crime rate as if that does not matter
Click to expand...



I think blacks were chosen by God to be the thorn in the flesh of whites in America. To be violent toward a violent oppressor. Black predators are very violent toward ALL their victums , no matter what their race. The white on white crime rate is very high ;  black criminals can be relentless and cruel. But the whites drew first blood.

New DOJ Statistics on Race and Violent Crime


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites don't get it ?
> 
> nothing says personal responsibility like demanding equal rights while denying the rights of others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my view ,this is not about rights ,its about destiny. All of humanity has a destiny , a birth right from God, but whites would even seek to pervert that. To control and manipulate the awesome free gift of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> or it could be that whites are destined to rule the world?
Click to expand...

No that couldnt be it. Whites are recessive. Its just a matter of time before they disappear.


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what it will be like to be white , 25 years from now on this planet?


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what it will be like to be white , 25 years from now on this planet?




Slavery is over in America , no more hangings , or whippings , or burnings , or drownings , or rapes ; no more torture and public shame.  Can we say No more cheating us or holding us back ?  Can we say no more racism in any form that rears its ugly head? Now listen ; a lot of those things were and are physical ; but let me continue on " Consciousness".  Because racism is FIRST a conscious problem! Hate is consciousness ;  supremacy complex is consciousness ,  Envy is a conscious problem , distain and discuss are problems in the conscious mind.  Does consciousness stop over time? No it does not.

The consciousness continues ;physical acts of racism may decline and stop, but the racist consciousness just does several things: it affects memory; racism can decline in the memory  or suppress itself or hide. In some the history of racism may be purposely depressed in the conscious memory.  Racism can be denied in the conscious memory , the person wants to think that it does not exist.

Anything we are conscious of , then we are conscious of it. But consciousness is a spirit inside of us ; there is no physical organ in the human body that we can call the consciousness. Most people think our conscious is the brain, or its inside the brain; science has not proven that.  See , because inside of our conscious mind we seem to look from within ourselves and see things through our eyes from inside our heads and we peer outward. But there is absolutely nothing behind our eyes inside our heads ,  but skin,fluid and bones.

Consciousness is life , and actual living spirit inside our body that really has no location in the body.  Consciousness is our reason ,our calculation , our figuring things out. In my view , from it comes our emotional content. We can even be subconscious of things.

In the white mind ,or white consciousness , this thing we call racism exist in MANY differing forms and stages. It can take on many realities and express itself in many ways ; like " Sound." A simple thing like sound.  How the white person sounds when they speak or write or reason ; and they can be totally unaware of this.   We can  "Hear racism" in how a person sounds.

Consciousness is the governor of behavior .  We can examine how and why whites behave as they do. Many whites think racism is an historical thing that has long passed away ;  they are subconscious of the current consciousness of racism. They think consciousness can be stuck in the sand and buried within the consciousness.

We say racism ,  they say "What's that?"


----------



## ptbw forever

MizMolly said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , that is just a joke. I am only racist when it is brought out of me. And after reading all the threads in this section , well lets say I just was impelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
Click to expand...

It is subconscious.

Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
Click to expand...



Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked Clint Eastwoods movies ,never have liked his political views; his views are certainly white.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
Click to expand...

Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.

You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope everyone would have their own view and not base it on your race. Having a different view of any subject just means it is different, why would race be a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
Click to expand...



I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.

You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your race forever influences your individual view.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
Click to expand...

You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.

Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.

Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> 
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
Click to expand...

Sorry but whites do that all the time. I've said it before. White males know they are recessive and so they instinctively fear the dominance of Black genes. The white women on the other hand seek to improve their genetics by breeding with Black men. Of course this dosent apply accross the board due to environmental factors or nuture but by and large this is the rule of thumb.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but whites do that all the time. I've said it before. White males know they are recessive and so they instinctively fear the dominance of Black genes. The white women on the other hand seek to improve their genetics by breeding with Black men. Of course this dosent apply accross the board due to environmental factors or nuture but by and large this is the rule of thumb.
Click to expand...

Nope, it is just a bullshit, racist theory created by an idiot black Neo Nazi with a degree in child psychology that thought she was some kind of genius.

If anything whites in IR relationships today actually are afraid that their children will come out too pale(which happens very often btw).

It really has gotten to the point where people in IR relationships just accept that their kids are likely to be uglier than average and hope for the best.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally disagree. I don't dwell on my race or base my views on what I should think because I am white.
> 
> 
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
Click to expand...



Well that is the problem ,people who are deeply racist are not in their right mind. Their consciousness is seared.  Or sealed closed to these matters. They are blind to their racism and they hide it or deny it , and they then " Sound" like you   are sounding now. They say " Oh racism  is harmless" ,  mainly because its been harmless to their race and culture. What you just stated " Sounds racist", but only to the ear that is conscious of racism.

Now then ,   a persons whole conversation can be racist ,  and they  not even be aware of that. Then a person listening to them who is conscious of racism ,  will call them racist , then amazingly the racist person who is totally dense of their racism ,  will feel insulted or confused as to why they are being accused of being racist,  and even think their accuser is racist.  And the cycle of this ignorance just continues. And we have white politicians who are like this. White police ,teachers ,employers who are totally dense to their racism ,  and minorities have had to deal with this blindness and the serious ramifications of it all their lives.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
> 
> 
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but whites do that all the time. I've said it before. White males know they are recessive and so they instinctively fear the dominance of Black genes. The white women on the other hand seek to improve their genetics by breeding with Black men. Of course this dosent apply accross the board due to environmental factors or nuture but by and large this is the rule of thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is just a bullshit, racist theory created by an idiot black Neo Nazi with a degree in child psychology that thought she was some kind of genius.
> 
> If anything whites in IR relationships today actually are afraid that their children will come out too pale(which happens very often btw).
> 
> It really has gotten to the point where people in IR relationships just accept that their kids are likely to be uglier than average and hope for the best.
Click to expand...

I have no idea who you are referring to regarding the degree in child psychology. Obviously white males resent their inherent recessiveness. They fear Black men because we are dominant, stronger, more intelligent, and your women cant seem to keep away from us instinctively wanting our dominant genes.  Even if it wasnt readily apparent just from observation this theory is supported by white women the world over.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but whites do that all the time. I've said it before. White males know they are recessive and so they instinctively fear the dominance of Black genes. The white women on the other hand seek to improve their genetics by breeding with Black men. Of course this dosent apply accross the board due to environmental factors or nuture but by and large this is the rule of thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is just a bullshit, racist theory created by an idiot black Neo Nazi with a degree in child psychology that thought she was some kind of genius.
> 
> If anything whites in IR relationships today actually are afraid that their children will come out too pale(which happens very often btw).
> 
> It really has gotten to the point where people in IR relationships just accept that their kids are likely to be uglier than average and hope for the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea who you are referring to regarding the degree in child psychology. Obviously white males resent their inherent recessiveness. They fear Black men because we are dominant, stronger, more intelligent, and your women cant seem to keep away from us instinctively wanting our dominant genes.  Even if it wasnt readily apparent just from observation this theory is supported by white women the world over.
Click to expand...

Is that why white men are with black women more than they have ever been in recorded history?


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but whites do that all the time. I've said it before. White males know they are recessive and so they instinctively fear the dominance of Black genes. The white women on the other hand seek to improve their genetics by breeding with Black men. Of course this dosent apply accross the board due to environmental factors or nuture but by and large this is the rule of thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is just a bullshit, racist theory created by an idiot black Neo Nazi with a degree in child psychology that thought she was some kind of genius.
> 
> If anything whites in IR relationships today actually are afraid that their children will come out too pale(which happens very often btw).
> 
> It really has gotten to the point where people in IR relationships just accept that their kids are likely to be uglier than average and hope for the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea who you are referring to regarding the degree in child psychology. Obviously white males resent their inherent recessiveness. They fear Black men because we are dominant, stronger, more intelligent, and your women cant seem to keep away from us instinctively wanting our dominant genes.  Even if it wasnt readily apparent just from observation this theory is supported by white women the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why white men are with black women more than they have ever been in recorded history?
Click to expand...

Yes. As white males become more educated they are realizing the best way to pass on their genes even in a recessive form is to breed with Black women.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is subconscious.
> 
> Usually your views aren't extremely affected by it, but over time it will lead you down a different path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree , and that is just one aspect of a multifaceted dynamic. As I have stated " Sound" can be a result of subconscious racism. Many white people have forms of racism they are personally  unaware of , but  certain blacks can "Hear it coming out of them." I can hear it ;I can see it in written form when they write. They think they are not racist , and are totally unaware of how they " Sound" when they speak. The black person who is listening to them and is aware of it , may try to tell them how they sound  , and the white person will respond ; " What
> are you talking about?"  Not realizing this person is unconscious of their  racism and how they sound to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most racial thoughts are actually very harmless when taken at face value, but the zero sum reality in a multicultural country, state, city etc causes conflict based on the need for those same racial thoughts to be enacted by each group.
> 
> You are just a racist asshole, and that has nothing to with your natural tribalistic instincts and thoughts at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a percentage of racial thoughts in people in differing races that are harmless , but in my view that percentage is unknown; I would not say that  "Most" racial thoughts are harmless.
> 
> You are just perhaps a white person, giving yet another pacified view of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is the problem ,people who are deeply racist are not in their right mind. Their consciousness is seared.  Or sealed closed to these matters. They are blind to their racism and they hide it or deny it , and they then " Sound" like you   are sounding now. They say " Oh racism  is harmless" ,  mainly because its been harmless to their race and culture. What you just stated " Sounds racist", but only to the ear that is conscious of racism.
> 
> Now then ,   a persons whole conversation can be racist ,  and they  not even be aware of that. Then a person listening to them who is conscious of racism ,  will call them racist , then amazingly the racist person who is totally dense of their racism ,  will feel insulted or confused as to why they are being accused of being racist,  and even think their accuser is racist.  And the cycle of this ignorance just continues. And we have white politicians who are like this. White police ,teachers ,employers who are totally dense to their racism ,  and minorities have had to deal with this blindness and the serious ramifications of it all their lives.
Click to expand...

No, I mean the person who is hostile towards someone of a different race just for being of a different race is either mentally unstable, or is just having their judgment clouded by something else. No one with a decent IQ gives a shit about how light or dark your skin is when they are thinking clearly.

You, on the other hand, are the one who is making blatant racist statements left and right and you are completely oblivious to it. You have no authority to judge white people who aren't blatantly racist on their "tone", or anything else.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing the results of a multicultural society with innate, racialized thoughts.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to be hostile towards you just because you have a different color skin, or you speak with a strange accent etc, but they also are most certainly going to be more cautious of you than someone more like them.
> 
> Without the constant political conflict that multiculturalism creates, pretty much every racial thought becomes harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites do that all the time. I've said it before. White males know they are recessive and so they instinctively fear the dominance of Black genes. The white women on the other hand seek to improve their genetics by breeding with Black men. Of course this dosent apply accross the board due to environmental factors or nuture but by and large this is the rule of thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is just a bullshit, racist theory created by an idiot black Neo Nazi with a degree in child psychology that thought she was some kind of genius.
> 
> If anything whites in IR relationships today actually are afraid that their children will come out too pale(which happens very often btw).
> 
> It really has gotten to the point where people in IR relationships just accept that their kids are likely to be uglier than average and hope for the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea who you are referring to regarding the degree in child psychology. Obviously white males resent their inherent recessiveness. They fear Black men because we are dominant, stronger, more intelligent, and your women cant seem to keep away from us instinctively wanting our dominant genes.  Even if it wasnt readily apparent just from observation this theory is supported by white women the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why white men are with black women more than they have ever been in recorded history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. As whites become more educated they are realizing the best way to pass on their genes even in a recessive form is to breed with Black women.
Click to expand...

No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.

Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).


----------



## MaryL

Racism, bigotry and hate aren't race specific. I overheard  blacks saying how much they despise  all WHITES because they are (actual conversation here) ALL RACIST.  I still can't get over that, 40 years pasted since I overheard that. It seems to me, blacks need to do a little introspection here, because  white racism isn't their problem,  its denial and anti white racism.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but whites do that all the time. I've said it before. White males know they are recessive and so they instinctively fear the dominance of Black genes. The white women on the other hand seek to improve their genetics by breeding with Black men. Of course this dosent apply accross the board due to environmental factors or nuture but by and large this is the rule of thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is just a bullshit, racist theory created by an idiot black Neo Nazi with a degree in child psychology that thought she was some kind of genius.
> 
> If anything whites in IR relationships today actually are afraid that their children will come out too pale(which happens very often btw).
> 
> It really has gotten to the point where people in IR relationships just accept that their kids are likely to be uglier than average and hope for the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea who you are referring to regarding the degree in child psychology. Obviously white males resent their inherent recessiveness. They fear Black men because we are dominant, stronger, more intelligent, and your women cant seem to keep away from us instinctively wanting our dominant genes.  Even if it wasnt readily apparent just from observation this theory is supported by white women the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why white men are with black women more than they have ever been in recorded history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. As whites become more educated they are realizing the best way to pass on their genes even in a recessive form is to breed with Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.
> 
> Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).
Click to expand...

Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.

I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is just a bullshit, racist theory created by an idiot black Neo Nazi with a degree in child psychology that thought she was some kind of genius.
> 
> If anything whites in IR relationships today actually are afraid that their children will come out too pale(which happens very often btw).
> 
> It really has gotten to the point where people in IR relationships just accept that their kids are likely to be uglier than average and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who you are referring to regarding the degree in child psychology. Obviously white males resent their inherent recessiveness. They fear Black men because we are dominant, stronger, more intelligent, and your women cant seem to keep away from us instinctively wanting our dominant genes.  Even if it wasnt readily apparent just from observation this theory is supported by white women the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why white men are with black women more than they have ever been in recorded history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. As whites become more educated they are realizing the best way to pass on their genes even in a recessive form is to breed with Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.
> 
> Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
Click to expand...

Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.

It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who you are referring to regarding the degree in child psychology. Obviously white males resent their inherent recessiveness. They fear Black men because we are dominant, stronger, more intelligent, and your women cant seem to keep away from us instinctively wanting our dominant genes.  Even if it wasnt readily apparent just from observation this theory is supported by white women the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why white men are with black women more than they have ever been in recorded history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. As whites become more educated they are realizing the best way to pass on their genes even in a recessive form is to breed with Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.
> 
> Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
Click to expand...

I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.


----------



## MizMolly

MaryL said:


> Racism, bigotry and hate aren't race specific. I overheard  blacks saying how much they despise  all WHITES because they are (actual conversation here) ALL RACIST.  I still can't get over that, 40 years pasted since I overheard that. It seems to me, blacks need to do a little introspection here, because  white racism isn't their problem,  its denial and anti white racism.


Not only that, but by definition, being racist is described as feeling superior to others and suggesting that another race is inferior, a claim we see on these boards


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why white men are with black women more than they have ever been in recorded history?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. As whites become more educated they are realizing the best way to pass on their genes even in a recessive form is to breed with Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.
> 
> Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
Click to expand...

White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.


----------



## Dreamer

Asclepias said:


> White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons. It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.



White women are funnier to pipe.


----------



## Mickiel

Now then , Whites are also  "Territorial" , they move into geographical areas and possess them as their own.  They lust for jurisdiction.  They are regional, land grabbers ;  this is why they are heavy on home defense ; like owning guns.  This also an effect of consciousness , falling under the same white umbrella.


----------



## Mickiel

Now then , as we examine further into the white consciousness ,what it is like to be white ,  there comes along with that the drama of " Elitism " ;  which is something in the consciousness that develops a belief system  that defines a race of people as  "Being Favored" ; or that they "Deserve" favored treatment  because they are entitled. Stunning way of thinking that is all too human. Really it just means control , rule , or domination by such a group. Control and manipulate what they have captured.

Now then ,  the ancestors of the whites who live now , were like this then;  and consciousness can be passed down through the blood lines by things at the unseen levels of our genes; an unseen behavior patterns can be transfered without the oncoming future generations being aware of it. So in my view , racism can be inherited unawares!


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> Now then , as we examine further into the white consciousness ,what it is like to be white ,  there comes along with that the drama of " Elitism " ;  which is something in the consciousness that develops a belief system  that defines a race of people as  "Being Favored" ; or that they "Deserve" favored treatment  because they are entitled. Stunning way of thinking that is all too human. Really it just means control , rule , or domination by such a group. Control and manipulate what they have captured.
> 
> Now then ,  the ancestors of the whites who live now , were like this then;  and consciousness can be passed down through the blood lines by things at the unseen levels of our genes; an unseen behavior patterns can be transfered without the oncoming future generations being aware of it. So in my view , racism can be inherited unawares!


In cause you were wondering, THIS sounds very racist to me.....


----------



## Mickiel

Whites lust for jurisdiction ,  they want the right and power  to interpret  and apply the law. This thing inside their consciousness is also the reason you can see so many of them  always trying to interpret all the threads here ;  you know , as if THEY are the law on all websites. You know ,because THEY invented the internet ,them and Al Gore!

Remember jurisdiction is basically controlling territory; its the territorial range of authority. And if another race is living on YOUR territory ,  well then their your property. This is an ingrained way of thinking.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> Whites lust for jurisdiction ,  they want the right and power  to interpret  and apply the law. This thing inside their consciousness is also the reason you can see so many of them  always trying to interpret all the threads here ;  you know , as if THEY are the law on all websites. You know ,because THEY invented the internet ,them and Al Gore!
> 
> Remember jurisdiction is basically controlling territory; its the territorial range of authority. And if another race is living on YOUR territory ,  well then their your property. This is an ingrained way of thinking.


----------



## Mickiel

Now , whites are also " Strategic" ,they always like to feel as if they have a plan of action. An objective. Beneath that is an inward plan to destroy the enemy.  So whites have always been "Militaristic" ,having a military mind and a tendency to speak in militaristic terms. They are clever at scheming and like to surprise an enemy.

Oh did Great Briton show all of these tendencies on a world wide scale.


----------



## Mickiel

This is a thread that stomps on the" Spirit of the great white hope" , so most whites will just read it and dare not say anything; but they will feast on those inflaming blaming blacks threads; but not to worry , this thread , this truth will Damien all those blackie threads.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. As whites become more educated they are realizing the best way to pass on their genes even in a recessive form is to breed with Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.
> 
> Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
Click to expand...

A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.
> 
> Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).
> 
> 
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
Click to expand...

Rape is about power and control


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is about power and control
Click to expand...



Its also about lust of the flesh and lust of the eyes;

Let me ask you something ;  do you think its possible for one culture to rape another? Can one nation rape a whole country? I am curious , if an atom bomb is dropped on a nation , is that rape? Is it rape when you rain a chemical on a city? Is it rape when you give porn to the world?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is about power and control
Click to expand...

You dont have sex with lions and tigers just because you want power and control. The lust for the more beautiful Black woman  is followed by the desire for power and control.  We know this because so many white men today pay Black hookers since they cant get away with raping the most beautiful women on the planet now.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is about power and control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its also about lust of the flesh and lust of the eyes;
> 
> Let me ask you something ;  do you think its possible for one culture to rape another? Can one nation rape a whole country? I am curious , if an atom bomb is dropped on a nation , is that rape? Is it rape when you rain a chemical on a city? Is it rape when you give porn to the world?
Click to expand...

Rape is unlawful, forceful sex


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is about power and control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its also about lust of the flesh and lust of the eyes;
> 
> Let me ask you something ;  do you think its possible for one culture to rape another? Can one nation rape a whole country? I am curious , if an atom bomb is dropped on a nation , is that rape? Is it rape when you rain a chemical on a city? Is it rape when you give porn to the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is unlawful, forceful sex
Click to expand...



Miz Molly , rape is also the act of capturing and carrying off by force ;  or abduction .   Rape is also to plunder or  pillage a city or a country. It can also be abuse or improper treatment ,its not limited to just sex.


----------



## Mickiel

Anyhow , good night Miz Molly  and peace.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> 
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is about power and control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its also about lust of the flesh and lust of the eyes;
> 
> Let me ask you something ;  do you think its possible for one culture to rape another? Can one nation rape a whole country? I am curious , if an atom bomb is dropped on a nation , is that rape? Is it rape when you rain a chemical on a city? Is it rape when you give porn to the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is unlawful, forceful sex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Miz Molly , rape is also the act of capturing and carrying off by force ;  or abduction .   Rape is also to plunder or  pillage a city or a country. It can also be abuse or improper treatment ,its not limited to just sex.
Click to expand...

When I looked up the definition it mentions unwanted sex


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> Anyhow , good night Miz Molly  and peace.


Good night, sleep well


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> Whites lust for jurisdiction ,  they want the right and power  to interpret  and apply the law. This thing inside their consciousness is also the reason you can see so many of them  always trying to interpret all the threads here ;  you know , as if THEY are the law on all websites. You know ,because THEY invented the internet ,them and Al Gore!
> 
> Remember jurisdiction is basically controlling territory; its the territorial range of authority. And if another race is living on YOUR territory ,  well then their your property. This is an ingrained way of thinking.



So blacks crave for no jurisdiction?, no law?  white people interpret threads here?? WTF ?     we're supposed to read blindly?  then you would accuse whites of being ignorant, not taking the time to read or think.  OH wait, im sure you already do.    you accuse whites of wanting to apply law?   sorry, its that way all over the world. Go to Africa, see how they apply law,  go to Arabia, China,  they all apply law...   whites are no different in that respect

Chinese built that great big thing called the great wall of China.  Cause they thought that was their territory. This is nothing new,  only you all have a great disdain for whites and looking for anything to pick on,   carry on though, your doing just great with that


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are increasingly going with black women because they think black women are hot and they also realize that black women are not completely owned by feminist lunatic doctrine like many white women are from the day they can speak.
> 
> Breeding with black people only causes your children to be ugly as sin because the child will basically be 50% of each race and people of European descent and people of African descent are basically the closest you can get in the human species to opposites(meaning your children end up in the middle with highly contrasting features).
> 
> 
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
Click to expand...

Some were attracted to them, others simply took advantage of their situation as slavemasters over a female population.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites lust for jurisdiction ,  they want the right and power  to interpret  and apply the law. This thing inside their consciousness is also the reason you can see so many of them  always trying to interpret all the threads here ;  you know , as if THEY are the law on all websites. You know ,because THEY invented the internet ,them and Al Gore!
> 
> Remember jurisdiction is basically controlling territory; its the territorial range of authority. And if another race is living on YOUR territory ,  well then their your property. This is an ingrained way of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks crave for no jurisdiction?, no law?  white people interpret threads here?? WTF ?     we're supposed to read blindly?  then you would accuse whites of being ignorant, not taking the time to read or think.  OH wait, im sure you already do.    you accuse whites of wanting to apply law?   sorry, its that way all over the world. Go to Africa, see how they apply law,  go to Arabia, China,  they all apply law...   whites are no different in that respect
> 
> Chinese built that great big thing called the great wall of China.  Cause they thought that was their territory. This is nothing new,  only you all have a great disdain for whites and looking for anything to pick on,   carry on though, your doing just great with that
Click to expand...



Oh sure , other races do and want all the things I have stated; but the thread is about whites .  If you don't mind sir ,  I will carry on and thank for your permissive will.  The focus of thread is white,  what it is like to be white ;  oh I know  this will irritate some whites , but if you need relief , just read the threads here that stomp on black behavior.  There are plenty of them to pacify you.

Welcome to thread.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some were attracted to them, others simply took advantage of their situation as slavemasters over a female population.
Click to expand...


I agree , If I may ;  the lion will jump on the meat ,they can't help it :
the dog cannot resist the meat;
it was the lust in the consciousness of the white man  who raped  the many black women ,  as I have stated before ,  the physical act may have declined over the years , but the consciousness is the key ; is the lust still there in the mind?

Is racism still there lurking in the darkness of the white consciousness?

And I want to go into that.


----------



## Mickiel

What it  is like to be white , is similar to what it is like to be any other race , but mind you not exact! All humans are alike in many ways ,yet we all have many things that are unique to just our individual selves , and then our individual race and culture. In example no humans eyes are exactly alike , or finger prints.  But we all have hair , arms , feet , torso , heads and fingers. I think its possible that so does God and Christ. I am not sure , but it is highly possible.

The white race is unique , as is all races.  Because of ego , we all like to hear that we are unique , you know , get pacified and pat on the back. But when it comes to truthfully examining our race , both the good and bad of it ,  well then well then some of us get inflamed ;  and I understand that.

I think there is light and darkness in us all I really  believe that .

God did something of interest in Gen. 2:9 he planted ,( or created ) , a tree of knowledge of both good and evil , notice , " In the same tree." He planted this on earth ,which means HE established it on earth , he wanted this to be .  This also means influence on the human nature , both good and evil influence , in the same tree ,AND meaning in the same individual human consciousness. This is WHY ALL human consciousness is affected with this ; its the root reason ; this is something religion just can't get to or comprehend. Even the non religious do not get to this origin of our behavior.

This is why white people behave and think as they do. Its why all races behave and think as they do.

Now , that being said , allow me to continue on the white race and how the darkness has affected them.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyve always thought Black women were hot. They cant help that. However, now they are making the conscious decision to do so.
> 
> I agree that some biracial children are ugly as sin when they display more of the white genes. When there is very little white on display they tend to be beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some were attracted to them, others simply took advantage of their situation as slavemasters over a female population.
Click to expand...

Took advantage how?  If they had sex, forced or otherwise, they were attracted.


----------



## Mickiel

Now , read this and notice toward the end the author gives 3 reasons why the European's , or whites , came into power.

ELI5: How did white men come to be dominant on earth? • /r/explainlikeimfive

Now , I think the choice of the Catholic church becoming aggressive in history , THAT is where the whites came to rule the world .

And God was behind it all. But not for reasons the white  human ego would like to think.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


What you are describing is average for human beings.  Genetically, we're all 99.5% alike.

A primary difference isn't genetic, it's cultural.  Do you believe the high proportion of murders and violent crime committed by blacks in the US is genetic or cultural?  I believe it's cultural, but from your OP, I suspect you think it's genetic.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> What you are describing is average for human beings.  Genetically, we're all 99.5% alike.
> 
> A primary difference isn't genetic, it's cultural.  Do you believe the high proportion of murders and violent crime committed by blacks in the US is genetic or cultural?  I believe it's cultural, but from your OP, I suspect you think it's genetic.
Click to expand...

You are right about it being cultural. Due to dysfunctional white culture and its effects on the Black Americans it is causing them to no longer value the lives of their brothers.  We know this is true because prior to the effects of white dysfunction and racism becoming ingrained, Black people stuck together and were not violent with each other.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> .....We know this is true because prior to the effects of white dysfunction and racism becoming ingrained, Black people stuck together and were not violent with each other.


LOL

Obviously you need to stop drinking that cheap booze.  It's rotting your brain.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> What you are describing is average for human beings.  Genetically, we're all 99.5% alike.
> 
> A primary difference isn't genetic, it's cultural.  Do you believe the high proportion of murders and violent crime committed by blacks in the US is genetic or cultural?  I believe it's cultural, but from your OP, I suspect you think it's genetic.
Click to expand...



I think its both;  which is to say I think we do violent crimes because of what is inside of us and outside of us.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....We know this is true because prior to the effects of white dysfunction and racism becoming ingrained, Black people stuck together and were not violent with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obviously you need to stop drinking that cheap booze.  It's rotting your brain.
Click to expand...

Whites and their over indulgence in booze coupled with their latent criminal activity concerning the product is a very bad influence on other races.


----------



## ChrisL

It's like being black, only you have to worry about sunburns.


----------



## Yarddog

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some were attracted to them, others simply took advantage of their situation as slavemasters over a female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree , If I may ;  the lion will jump on the meat ,they can't help it :
> the dog cannot resist the meat;
> it was the lust in the consciousness of the white man  who raped  the many black women ,  as I have stated before ,  the physical act may have declined over the years , but the consciousness is the key ; is the lust still there in the mind?
> 
> Is racism still there lurking in the darkness of the white consciousness?
> 
> And I want to go into that.
Click to expand...





Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites lust for jurisdiction ,  they want the right and power  to interpret  and apply the law. This thing inside their consciousness is also the reason you can see so many of them  always trying to interpret all the threads here ;  you know , as if THEY are the law on all websites. You know ,because THEY invented the internet ,them and Al Gore!
> 
> Remember jurisdiction is basically controlling territory; its the territorial range of authority. And if another race is living on YOUR territory ,  well then their your property. This is an ingrained way of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks crave for no jurisdiction?, no law?  white people interpret threads here?? WTF ?     we're supposed to read blindly?  then you would accuse whites of being ignorant, not taking the time to read or think.  OH wait, im sure you already do.    you accuse whites of wanting to apply law?   sorry, its that way all over the world. Go to Africa, see how they apply law,  go to Arabia, China,  they all apply law...   whites are no different in that respect
> 
> Chinese built that great big thing called the great wall of China.  Cause they thought that was their territory. This is nothing new,  only you all have a great disdain for whites and looking for anything to pick on,   carry on though, your doing just great with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure , other races do and want all the things I have stated; but the thread is about whites .  If you don't mind sir ,  I will carry on and thank for your permissive will.  The focus of thread is white,  what it is like to be white ;  oh I know  this will irritate some whites , but if you need relief , just read the threads here that stomp on black behavior.  There are plenty of them to pacify you.
> 
> Welcome to thread.
Click to expand...



I see,  well i shouldn't have stepped out of line like that. Didn't quite get the rules of your thread, since its about WHITE all references to the subject should not include anything but white.  ok, your thread your rules. "carry on" , no, not granting WHITE permission,  just saying what a great job your doing painting a beautiful picture. maybe i should have used better words.  I realize now i'm hopelessly racist beyond my will and any opinion i post is so flawed by my collective racial past, that  you really don't have much interest or use or would any other person, especially one of color.   from this point on i will cease to 'interpret'  any of your posts


----------



## ptbw forever

ChrisL said:


> It's like being black, only you have to worry about sunburns.


Black people get sunburns, but often they don't know until they have skin cancer.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women have never held a candle to white women in white men's minds until very recently. Even white men who have an extreme fetish for black women can see how beautiful white women are.
> 
> It mainly has to do with white feminist bitches that drive normal white men to Asian and black women.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some were attracted to them, others simply took advantage of their situation as slavemasters over a female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took advantage how?  If they had sex, forced or otherwise, they were attracted.
Click to expand...

According to your logic white women are the most attractive, because they were the most sought after concubines back in the day.


----------



## Yarddog

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> What you are describing is average for human beings.  Genetically, we're all 99.5% alike.
> 
> A primary difference isn't genetic, it's cultural.  Do you believe the high proportion of murders and violent crime committed by blacks in the US is genetic or cultural?  I believe it's cultural, but from your OP, I suspect you think it's genetic.
Click to expand...



theres some people White and Black who wont stand for peace between us,  they seem to have the same exact message just mirrored and in a different color shade


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> What you are describing is average for human beings.  Genetically, we're all 99.5% alike.
> 
> A primary difference isn't genetic, it's cultural.  Do you believe the high proportion of murders and violent crime committed by blacks in the US is genetic or cultural?  I believe it's cultural, but from your OP, I suspect you think it's genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its both;  which is to say I think we do violent crimes because of what is inside of us and outside of us.
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  We have both human nature, bred through tens of thousands of years surviving in the wild, and human culture.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Whites and their over indulgence in booze coupled with their latent criminal activity concerning the product is a very bad influence on other races.


Only racists believe in races.  Geneticists have proven we're both more alike than different and that "races" is only important medical reasons, not social ones.


----------



## Divine Wind

Yarddog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> What you are describing is average for human beings.  Genetically, we're all 99.5% alike.
> 
> A primary difference isn't genetic, it's cultural.  Do you believe the high proportion of murders and violent crime committed by blacks in the US is genetic or cultural?  I believe it's cultural, but from your OP, I suspect you think it's genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres some people White and Black who wont stand for peace between us,  they seem to have the same exact message just mirrored and in a different color shade
Click to expand...

Agreed.  We call those people "Racists" and their skin color doesn't matter when it comes to their hate of others.


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like being black, only you have to worry about sunburns.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people get sunburns, but often they don't know until they have skin cancer.
Click to expand...

_Can_ get sunburns.  A higher melanin content in one's skin helps protect from skin cancer, but doesn't necessarily make one immune.


----------



## Mickiel

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some were attracted to them, others simply took advantage of their situation as slavemasters over a female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree , If I may ;  the lion will jump on the meat ,they can't help it :
> the dog cannot resist the meat;
> it was the lust in the consciousness of the white man  who raped  the many black women ,  as I have stated before ,  the physical act may have declined over the years , but the consciousness is the key ; is the lust still there in the mind?
> 
> Is racism still there lurking in the darkness of the white consciousness?
> 
> And I want to go into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites lust for jurisdiction ,  they want the right and power  to interpret  and apply the law. This thing inside their consciousness is also the reason you can see so many of them  always trying to interpret all the threads here ;  you know , as if THEY are the law on all websites. You know ,because THEY invented the internet ,them and Al Gore!
> 
> Remember jurisdiction is basically controlling territory; its the territorial range of authority. And if another race is living on YOUR territory ,  well then their your property. This is an ingrained way of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks crave for no jurisdiction?, no law?  white people interpret threads here?? WTF ?     we're supposed to read blindly?  then you would accuse whites of being ignorant, not taking the time to read or think.  OH wait, im sure you already do.    you accuse whites of wanting to apply law?   sorry, its that way all over the world. Go to Africa, see how they apply law,  go to Arabia, China,  they all apply law...   whites are no different in that respect
> 
> Chinese built that great big thing called the great wall of China.  Cause they thought that was their territory. This is nothing new,  only you all have a great disdain for whites and looking for anything to pick on,   carry on though, your doing just great with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure , other races do and want all the things I have stated; but the thread is about whites .  If you don't mind sir ,  I will carry on and thank for your permissive will.  The focus of thread is white,  what it is like to be white ;  oh I know  this will irritate some whites , but if you need relief , just read the threads here that stomp on black behavior.  There are plenty of them to pacify you.
> 
> Welcome to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see,  well i shouldn't have stepped out of line like that. Didn't quite get the rules of your thread, since its about WHITE all references to the subject should not include anything but white.  ok, your thread your rules. "carry on" , no, not granting WHITE permission,  just saying what a great job your doing painting a beautiful picture. maybe i should have used better words.  I realize now i'm hopelessly racist beyond my will and any opinion i post is so flawed by my collective racial past, that  you really don't have much interest or use or would any other person, especially one of color.   from this point on i will cease to 'interpret'  any of your posts
Click to expand...



The thread has no rules , I welcome all views , and all peoples ;  I simply disagree with those whites who suggest that the thread stop because its about whites.  As far as how you interpret me in the future ,  I have absolutely nothing against how you choose to do that ;

Welcome to thread.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> The thread has no rules , I welcome all views , and all peoples ;  I simply disagree with those whites who suggest that the thread stop because its about whites.  As far as how you interpret me in the future ,  I have absolutely nothing against how you choose to do that ;
> 
> Welcome to thread.


Do you also disagree with those who dislike threads about "some" blacks because it's about blacks? 

The bottom line is that, genetically, we're all 99.5% alike. Those who see differently are racists, regardless of their own skin color.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread has no rules , I welcome all views , and all peoples ;  I simply disagree with those whites who suggest that the thread stop because its about whites.  As far as how you interpret me in the future ,  I have absolutely nothing against how you choose to do that ;
> 
> Welcome to thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also disagree with those who dislike threads about "some" blacks because it's about blacks?
> 
> The bottom line is that, genetically, we're all 99.5% alike. Those who see differently are racists, regardless of their own skin color.
Click to expand...



I disagree with threads that stomp on blacks, but I do not disagree with their right to post them. I'm stomping on whites on some parts of  this thread , so I understand any white who disagrees with me doing that. I think we are alike genetically and in many other areas, not just in the genes.  But I think we are different in many areas as well. Men and women are different ,  children and adults are different .  Northerners and southerners are different ,  our tastes are different ,  our consciousness are different ,  our eyes are different , our finger prints are different ,  our beliefs are differing , our fears are different , our emotions are different ,  our judgments are different , our understanding is differing.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I disagree with threads that stomp on blacks, but I do not disagree with their right to post them. I'm stomping on whites on some parts of  this thread , so I understand any white who disagrees with me doing that. I think we are alike genetically and in many other areas, not just in the genes.  But I think we are different in many areas as well. Men and women are different ,  children and adults are different .  Northerners and southerners are different ,  our tastes are different ,  our consciousness are different ,  our eyes are different , our finger prints are different ,  our beliefs are differing , our fears are different , our emotions are different ,  our judgments are different , our understanding is differing.


Yes, people are different.  In one way, we are each very unique, but in another way we are 99.5% alike.  Ahh, but that 0.5%, eh?  Is it really a reason to hate each other?


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect Black women to be more beautiful to white men. That wouldnt even make sense. White men typically rationalize that white women are the most beautiful for the obvious reasons.  It would be like insulting themselves to admit that Black women are the most beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> White women with good genes who take care of themselves are absolutely stunning no matter which way you slice it. I honestly don't know how white men could live in the olden days without experiencing constant, painful erections staring at drop dead gorgeous women every minute of every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stunning white woman is a rare sight indeed but its an everyday occurrence for Black women. However, that has nothing to do with my point.   My point is that white men have always found Black women irresistible and more desirable than their own white women. Why else would they have raped Black women when they were enslaved when they had a white woman living in the house with them?  In order to make this right in their minds they had to rationalize that white women were somehow more desirable. If they didnt rationalize this to themselves they would be admitting they understood their recessiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some were attracted to them, others simply took advantage of their situation as slavemasters over a female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took advantage how?  If they had sex, forced or otherwise, they were attracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to your logic white women are the most attractive, because they were the most sought after concubines back in the day.
Click to expand...

Who told you white women were the most sought after concubines and why did you believe them?  Dont tell me what some other white person claimed if you want to hold onto what little credibility you have left.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites and their over indulgence in booze coupled with their latent criminal activity concerning the product is a very bad influence on other races.
> 
> 
> 
> Only racists believe in races.  Geneticists have proven we're both more alike than different and that "races" is only important medical reasons, not social ones.
Click to expand...

You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Who told you white women were the most sought after concubines and why did you believe them?  Dont tell me what some other white person claimed if you want to hold onto what little credibility you have left.


It's pretty obvious more black men seek white women than white men seek black women.  Why do you think this is?


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.


True, but that's a limited definition as you well know.  Only racists believe there is a difference between people because of skin tone.  You know, racists like you who believe "one drop of blood" defines a person's "race". 

Do you deny you believe in the "one drop of blood" rule?


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you white women were the most sought after concubines and why did you believe them?  Dont tell me what some other white person claimed if you want to hold onto what little credibility you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious more black men seek white women than white men seek black women.  Why do you think this is?
Click to expand...

You have it backwards. White women hunt down Black men. Its easy pickens for Black men. You and I both know this is true.  There is nothing more beautiful on this planet than a Black woman.


----------



## abu afak

Asclepias said:


> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.


False standard/strawman by using "superior".
Reasonable people, including geneticists, understand Races have different 'Relative Advantages.'
We see them in Evidence everywhere, every day.
`


----------



## Asclepias

abu afak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.
> 
> 
> 
> False standard/strawman by using "superior".
> Reasonable people, including geneticists, understand Races have different 'Relative Advantages.'
> We see them in Evidence everywhere, every day.
> `
Click to expand...

So now the dictionary definition is a strawman? White people like you must be a great embarrassment to their race.

rac·ist
ˈrāsəst/
_noun_
noun: *racist*; plural noun: *racists
1*.
a person who believes that a particular race is *superior* to another.


----------



## abu afak

Asclepias said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.
> 
> 
> 
> False standard/strawman by using "superior".
> Reasonable people, including geneticists, understand Races have different 'Relative Advantages.'
> We see them in Evidence everywhere, every day.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now the dictionary definition is a strawman? White people like you must be a great embarrassment to their race.
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun _noun: *racist*; plural noun: *racists
> 1*.a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
Click to expand...

Yes, (duh) I didn't take issue with the dictionary definition of Racist (though there are more), only that Races DO have differences/'Relative Advantages,' that one does NOT have to believe are "Superior".

You're such a juvenile and weak debater.

PS: and I note you can't touch my "89%" string. Hot Potato!

*EDIT: 'Reply' Below is a juvenile who doesn't speak English and is kinda slow on the uptake.
about what you'd expect considering his thousands of disastrous posts. (that help true racists immensely)
Note he did not/could not respond to the fact that Races DO have differences, withOut necessarily being "superior."
Thus, he lost his "Websters", and smear word, and has NOTHING to say.
It was a "Now what?" moment for someone who had his simplistic binary thinking challenged.
He is incapable of discussing any point with any Nuance. 
To his little brain, everyone who doesn't agree with him is "Racist"/Stormfront. A 70 IQ mentality. *


`


----------



## Asclepias

abu afak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.
> 
> 
> 
> False standard/strawman by using "superior".
> Reasonable people, including geneticists, understand Races have different 'Relative Advantages.'
> We see them in Evidence everywhere, every day.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now the dictionary definition is a strawman? White people like you must be a great embarrassment to their race.
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun _noun: *racist*; plural noun: *racists
> 1*.a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, (duh) I didn't take issue with the dictionary definition of Racist (though there are more), only that Races DO have differences/'Relative Advantages,' that one does NOT have to believe are "Superior".
> 
> You're such a juvenile and weak debater.
> 
> PS: and I note you can't touch my "89%" string. Hot Potato!
> 
> `
Click to expand...

Its amusing when white people dont understand their own language and then pretend they meant to mess up.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you white women were the most sought after concubines and why did you believe them?  Dont tell me what some other white person claimed if you want to hold onto what little credibility you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious more black men seek white women than white men seek black women.  Why do you think this is?
Click to expand...



I think in the majority of romance, the two just find each other , it just happens, those who " Seek " after people are the minority. And I would not even include "Predators" in any romance figure or stats ; or those who seduce people into romance or one night stands.  Romance is a whole new subject , an interesting one too. I may go into it one day here.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I think in the majority of romance, the two just find each other , it just happens, those who " Seek " after people are the minority. And I would not even include "Predators" in any romance figure or stats ; or those who seduce people into romance or one night stands.  Romance is a whole new subject , an interesting one too. I may go into it one day here.


Seriously?  That's your answer after you posted a thread lambasting "white" human beings?


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in the majority of romance, the two just find each other , it just happens, those who " Seek " after people are the minority. And I would not even include "Predators" in any romance figure or stats ; or those who seduce people into romance or one night stands.  Romance is a whole new subject , an interesting one too. I may go into it one day here.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  That's your answer after you posted a thread lambasting "white" human beings?
Click to expand...

Stop whining. Wondering what it is like to be white is not lambasting whites. You guys with your inferiority complexes are amusing.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Stop whining. Wondering what it is like to be white is not lambasting whites. You guys with your inferiority complexes are amusing.


Clearly the whining is being done by racists who wish they were "white" instead of being proud of who they are regardless of skin tone.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. Wondering what it is like to be white is not lambasting whites. You guys with your inferiority complexes are amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the whining is being done by racists who wish they were "white" instead of being proud of who they are regardless of skin tone.
Click to expand...

No one really wishes they were white. If that were true suntanning wouldnt be a billion dollar industry.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> No one really wishes they were white. If that were true suntanning wouldnt be a billion dollar industry.


Neither would hair-straightening, dye jobs and nose jobs be in such demand.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wishes they were white. If that were true suntanning wouldnt be a billion dollar industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither would hair-straightening, dye jobs and nose jobs be in such demand.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with being white?  White women get their hair straightened, nose jobs, ass jobs, and lip jobs more than anyone on the planet.


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wishes they were white. If that were true suntanning wouldnt be a billion dollar industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither would hair-straightening, dye jobs and nose jobs be in such demand.
Click to expand...


Speaking of . . . have you seen Lil Kim lately?  She looks like an Asian now.  She was MUCH cuter before she went messing with her face.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> What does that have to do with being white?  White women get their hair straightened, nose jobs, ass jobs, and lip jobs more than anyone on the planet.


How many white women get hair, nose and skin jobs to look more black?  Except for Rachel Dolezal, that is.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in the majority of romance, the two just find each other , it just happens, those who " Seek " after people are the minority. And I would not even include "Predators" in any romance figure or stats ; or those who seduce people into romance or one night stands.  Romance is a whole new subject , an interesting one too. I may go into it one day here.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  That's your answer after you posted a thread lambasting "white" human beings?
Click to expand...


I have many more answers you may yet not get into ;  Welcome to thread.

The origin of consciousness has been debated , my personal view is its God.  When we were created certain things were programed into humanity , and passed down to us by the first couple with consciousness ;because I don't believe that first couple with consciousness ,were the first humans.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I have many more answers you may yet not get into ;  Welcome to thread.
> 
> The origin of consciousness has been debated , my personal view is its God.  When we were created certain things were programed into humanity , and passed down to us by the first couple with consciousness ;because I don't believe that first couple with consciousness ,were the first humans.


Do you take the Bible literally?  Do you believe the world is only 6000 years old or do you accept the Universe is about 13.8 Billion years old?


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with being white?  White women get their hair straightened, nose jobs, ass jobs, and lip jobs more than anyone on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many white women get hair, nose and skin jobs to look more black?  Except for Rachel Dolezal, that is.
Click to expand...

Millions. Why do you ask?  While youre at it please explain how straightening your hair means you want to look white?


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Millions. ...


Prove it.  Show me. 

If a white woman wears dreadlocks, how many racists accuse her of "cultural appropriation"?  Yet if a black woman bleaches her skin, straightens and lightens her hair plus has nose job to appear more caucasian, no one says a thing.  Why the double standard?  Is it because everyone understands why black people want to be white? Please explain.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  Show me.
> 
> If a white woman wears dreadlocks, how many racists accuse her of "cultural appropriation"?  Yet if a black woman bleaches her skin, straightens and lightens her hair plus has nose job to appear more caucasian, no one says a thing.  Why the double standard?  Is it because everyone understands why black people want to be white? Please explain.
Click to expand...

Why do you think she is doing that to appear more caucasian?  Most Black people want nothing to do with being a caucasian.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many more answers you may yet not get into ;  Welcome to thread.
> 
> The origin of consciousness has been debated , my personal view is its God.  When we were created certain things were programed into humanity , and passed down to us by the first couple with consciousness ;because I don't believe that first couple with consciousness ,were the first humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take the Bible literally?  Do you believe the world is only 6000 years old or do you accept the Universe is about 13.8 Billion years old?
Click to expand...



I take the bible literal in some places, not in all places. In my view , the earth is at least  4.5 billion years old , the universe about 13.7 billion years old.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Why do you think she is doing that to appear more caucasian?  Most Black people want nothing to do with being a caucasian.


So you think a black woman who straightens her hair, dyes it blond, bleaches her skin and has surgery to straighten/narrow her nose is doing it to look more black?  Interesting.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites and their over indulgence in booze coupled with their latent criminal activity concerning the product is a very bad influence on other races.
> 
> 
> 
> Only racists believe in races.  Geneticists have proven we're both more alike than different and that "races" is only important medical reasons, not social ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.
Click to expand...

But you keep saying the white race is inferior and has recessive genes. There are idiots of all races who feel superior to others


----------



## MizMolly

I don't always agree with ASCLEPIAS or MICKIEL  but I respect them for their honest opinions. I don't agree with slinging insults, but I don't think either one of them do unless attacked.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites and their over indulgence in booze coupled with their latent criminal activity concerning the product is a very bad influence on other races.
> 
> 
> 
> Only racists believe in races.  Geneticists have proven we're both more alike than different and that "races" is only important medical reasons, not social ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you keep saying the white race is inferior and has recessive genes. There are idiots of all races who feel superior to others
Click to expand...



Yes , the feeling of being superior is not exclusive to the white race, but in my view the white race mastered  it and redefined it , and took it to incredible levels of masterful seduction. Just stunning historical ways of bringing the feeling of being superior into the 20th century.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Yes , the feeling of being superior is not exclusive to the white race, but in my view the white race mastered  it and redefined it , and took it to incredible levels of masterful seduction. Just stunning historical ways of bringing the feeling of being superior into the 20th century.


1) You, like other racists, assume the human race can be subdivided into different "races" solely by skin tone.

2)  Modern Man has been around for about 200,000 years.  Modern behavioral man has been around for about 20,000 years.  What you are talking about has existed for about 2,000 years.  Get a grip on reality.  The "white race" AKA European culture hasn't been around that long in the long view.

3)  There is evidence of sophisticated societies existing in Africa which have long been overgrown by the jungle and lost in the mists of time.  The continent if Africa is one of the largest on the planet, but also the least known.  Don't be jealous, be curious.  Don't hate, try to understand.


----------



## Divine Wind

MizMolly said:


> I don't always agree with ASCLEPIAS or MICKIEL  but I respect them for their honest opinions. I don't agree with slinging insults, but I don't think either one of them do unless attacked.


Agreed on Mickiel but Asclepias is clearly a staunch racist.  This isn't the first thread we've discussed the issue.

Example:  Do you believe "one drop of blood" makes you one race or another?  Asclepias does.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , the feeling of being superior is not exclusive to the white race, but in my view the white race mastered  it and redefined it , and took it to incredible levels of masterful seduction. Just stunning historical ways of bringing the feeling of being superior into the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You, like other racists, assume the human race can be subdivided into different "races" solely by skin tone.
> 
> 2)  Modern Man has been around for about 200,000 years.  Modern behavioral man has been around for about 20,000 years.  What you are talking about has existed for about 2,000 years.  Get a grip on reality.  The "white race" AKA European culture hasn't been around that long in the long view.
> 
> 3)  There is evidence of sophisticated societies existing in Africa which have long been overgrown by the jungle and lost in the mists of time.  The continent if Africa is one of the largest on the planet, but also the least known.  Don't be jealous, be curious.  Don't hate, try to understand.
> 
> View attachment 91162
Click to expand...



Yes , your correct , I think  the human race can be subdivided  by skin tone ; not all the human race , but the majority of it. Yes I do think that.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Yes , your correct , I think  the human race can be subdivided  by skin tone ; not all the human race , but the majority of it. Yes I do think that.


Why do you think skin tone is a measure of intelligence, compassion and all the qualities that make up the best of humanity?


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , your correct , I think  the human race can be subdivided  by skin tone ; not all the human race , but the majority of it. Yes I do think that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think skin tone is a measure of intelligence, compassion and all the qualities that make up the best of humanity?
Click to expand...



I have NEVER in my life said that skin tone was a measure of intelligence.  In fact show me where I said that in thread? I already know you can't back that up ; I never said such a thing.

Now then ,  In my view the human race has two major skin tones that have impressed history ;  white and people of color. And can be then sub divided into those two major catagories. Look at your own chart.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I have NEVER in my life said that skin tone was a measure of intelligence. ...


Awesome.  Then please expound on your comment "_I think  the human race can be subdivided  by skin tone_".

Why do you think the human race should be subdivided by skin tone? What should be done with those of different skin tones?


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have NEVER in my life said that skin tone was a measure of intelligence. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Then please expound on your comment "_I think  the human race can be subdivided  by skin tone_".
> 
> Why do you think the human race should be subdivided by skin tone? What should be done with those of different skin tones?
Click to expand...



I don't think the human race " Should be" divided by skin tone , I think they " Are" divided by skin tone. Nothing should be done to any culture that is out side of the two major skin tones ; nothing.

Look at this chart ; when you open this link , you'll see a row of about 10 children of varying skin tones ; those are the major variations on earth in my view. Basically two skin tones , that is all I meant ;

Human Skin Color Variation | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program


----------



## Care4all

For me, being white is never having to wake up in the morning and even think about my race....  I just AM.  I don't even realize I am white, I just somewhere deep inside, know I am, without even looking in a mirror...  there's a silent, not even conscious, security of sorts... in being white, because I don't even have to think about my white race...I just AM....  I don't know how to explain it... 

Bottom line, things are easier for me than a woman of color....I've done the mental experiment of... ''I wonder what it would be like, to be in Angela's shoes experiment...''  Angela is a close black girlfriend that I worked with at 2 different corporations....  and I know, even though she is just as smart as I am....I have it a little easier...an edge of security that she some times does not have....like when interviewing for a new job....she may wonder for a minute or two before going in, will this interviewer be prejudice?  I've never had to think that....never even crossed my mind....


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have NEVER in my life said that skin tone was a measure of intelligence. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Then please expound on your comment "_I think  the human race can be subdivided  by skin tone_".
> 
> Why do you think the human race should be subdivided by skin tone? What should be done with those of different skin tones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the human race " Should be" divided by skin tone , I think they " Are" divided by skin tone. Nothing should be done to any culture that is out side of the two major skin tones ; nothing.
> 
> Look at this chart ; when you open this link , you'll see a row of about 10 children of varying skin tones ; those are the major variations on earth in my view. Basically two skin tones , that is all I meant ;
> 
> Human Skin Color Variation | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program
Click to expand...

Only two?  Dude, don't you see how racist that is? 

FWIW, two of my grandkids.  Do you really want to split us up based on skin tone?


 
Guess which one wants to be a pilot like me?


----------



## Mickiel

Care4all said:


> For me, being white is never having to wake up in the morning and even think about my race....  I just AM.  I don't even realize I am white, I just somewhere deep inside, know I am, without even looking in a mirror...  there's a silent, not even conscious, security of sorts... in being white, because I don't even have to think about my white race...I just AM....  I don't know how to explain it...
> 
> Bottom line, things are easier for me than a woman of color....I've done the mental experiment of... ''I wonder what it would be like, to be in Angela's shoes experiment...''  Angela is a close black girlfriend that I worked with at 2 different corporations....  and I know, even though she is just as smart as I am....I have it a little easier...an edge of security that she some times does not have....like when interviewing for a new job....she may wonder for a minute or two before going in, will this interviewer be prejudice?  I've never had to think that....never even crossed my mind....




Well I wish more whites could have experienced what you have about some blacks. And listen , one reason we think about being black , is because historically , for centuries ,we were told black is ugly , dirty  ,  demonic , evil , sinful , smelly and those are just the top of the list.

This was forced on us by an uncaring society. Why do you think our leaders had to  start public self motivating slogans for us , to help us not believe those lies any more ;  like " Black is beautiful"  and " I'm black and I'm proud!" Because we were taught to believe what these white people were teaching us.

I remember that stuff , I lived through it. Its like a cut in your brain. A different form of rape.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have NEVER in my life said that skin tone was a measure of intelligence. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Then please expound on your comment "_I think  the human race can be subdivided  by skin tone_".
> 
> Why do you think the human race should be subdivided by skin tone? What should be done with those of different skin tones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the human race " Should be" divided by skin tone , I think they " Are" divided by skin tone. Nothing should be done to any culture that is out side of the two major skin tones ; nothing.
> 
> Look at this chart ; when you open this link , you'll see a row of about 10 children of varying skin tones ; those are the major variations on earth in my view. Basically two skin tones , that is all I meant ;
> 
> Human Skin Color Variation | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only two?  Dude, don't you see how racist that is?
> 
> FWIW, two of my grandkids.  Do you really want to split us up based on skin tone?
> View attachment 91165
> Guess which one wants to be a pilot like me?
Click to expand...



That's not racist , its reality , and God did that ,not me. Your just blind to the reality that there are two major color groups on earth. And I cannot open your eyes.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites and their over indulgence in booze coupled with their latent criminal activity concerning the product is a very bad influence on other races.
> 
> 
> 
> Only racists believe in races.  Geneticists have proven we're both more alike than different and that "races" is only important medical reasons, not social ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always seem to get it wrong. Only racists believe one race is superior to another.
Click to expand...

You mean like you?


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> ....And listen , one reason we think about being black , is because historically , for centuries ,we were told black is ugly , dirty  ,  demonic , evil , sinful , smelly and those are just the top of the list.....


Obviously you've never been to those countries that "historically, for centuries" talk about "white devils", "round eyes" and the like.  

Dude, no "race", no human culture, has a monopoly on hate.  You're passing it along yourself with this thread.  You're actively dividing human beings into "whites" and everyone else.  That's racism, pure and simple.  You think you are right, you think you are justified, but the fact remains you are part of the problem.  You are a racist who is continuing to subdivide the human race into groups based solely on skin tone.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> That's not racist , its reality , and God did that ,not me. Your just blind to the reality that there are two major color groups on earth. And I cannot open your eyes.


You are free to your prejudices and hatreds, but don't blame God for it.  You're doing it all on your own.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not racist , its reality , and God did that ,not me. Your just blind to the reality that there are two major color groups on earth. And I cannot open your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to your prejudices and hatreds, but don't blame God for it.  You're doing it all on your own.
Click to expand...



I have no hatred ,I do have prejudices and I am racist to a point. And I do believe humanity can be divided into two basic skin tones ; already are.

Peace on your journey.

Now , white is one major group on earth , and I think its the most talented group to use its racism in such blind unconscious prejudice.  As I think many whites commenting on this thread have shown;  they just don't get it. They can't see it , and you can't show it to them.

But I will show it to them on thread anyway. Why will I do it?

I got nothing better to do.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I have no hatred ,I do have prejudices and *I am racist* to a point. And I do believe humanity can be divided into two basic skin tones ; already are.
> 
> Peace on your journey.
> 
> Now , white is one major group on earth , and I think its the most talented group to use its racism in such blind unconscious prejudice.  As I think many whites commenting on this thread have shown;  they just don't get it. They can't see it , and you can't show it to them.
> 
> But I will show it to them on thread anyway. Why will I do it?
> 
> I got nothing better to do.


Dude, being a racist _is_ being hateful.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no hatred ,I do have prejudices and *I am racist* to a point. And I do believe humanity can be divided into two basic skin tones ; already are.
> 
> Peace on your journey.
> 
> Now , white is one major group on earth , and I think its the most talented group to use its racism in such blind unconscious prejudice.  As I think many whites commenting on this thread have shown;  they just don't get it. They can't see it , and you can't show it to them.
> 
> But I will show it to them on thread anyway. Why will I do it?
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, being a racist _is_ being hateful.
Click to expand...


'
I know you won't understand this , because your locked in on locking me in ;  I never have hated anyone ,I have hated how they think , talk ,  and do things. My racism does not go to hate of a person, and I could care less if you believe that. It does not go to violence , unless forced on me. Being a racist is not being hateful ; it depends on the racist. That is how I see it. My racism is less than 50% of my consciousness. Less than half of me is racist. I got about 20% white blood in me;

I think I am about 20% racist.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> ...My racism does not go to hate of a person, and I could care less if you believe that. It does not go to violence , unless forced on me. Being a racist is not being hateful ; it depends on the racist. That is how I see it. My racism is less than 50% of my consciousness. Less than half of me is racist. I got about 20% white blood in me;
> 
> I think I am about 20% racist.


Disagreed about hate, but we can agree that just because a person hates doesn't mean they will turn violent.  Most racists are pathetic idiots who just want feel better about themselves by looking down on others.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...My racism does not go to hate of a person, and I could care less if you believe that. It does not go to violence , unless forced on me. Being a racist is not being hateful ; it depends on the racist. That is how I see it. My racism is less than 50% of my consciousness. Less than half of me is racist. I got about 20% white blood in me;
> 
> I think I am about 20% racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed about hate, but we can agree that just because a person hates doesn't mean they will turn violent.  Most racists are pathetic idiots who just want feel better about themselves by looking down on others.
Click to expand...



Well yes ,I have only turned violent 4 times in my life ;  each time it was a reaction to someone hitting me first or wanting to hit me and came toward me to do that ;  I am 61 years old , each of these events happened in my twenties ; they were two whites , one latino and one black man. I admit   they only got in one blow ,  and they received several blows from me. I could have seriously hurt them , but I did not ;  something inside of me was merciful ,  even then I had a spirit that did not want to hurt people. So only 4 fights in my life , no more since I was in my 20"s.

I was very foolish when I was young.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> ....
> I was very foolish when I was young.


Most of us were.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I was very foolish when I was young.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us were.
Click to expand...



Well yes , that is true. As I have stated ,  I think violence is a spirit that enters our consciousness , just like racism or hatred , even emotion or temptations ,   those spirits are there ; like air is there but cannot be seen.  But they have access to our consciousness as we give in to those temptations. They enter as much as we allow ;  and I think when people  go crazy or do incredible crazy things , like fly planes into the world trade center , or boys killing  fellow kids in a school ,  or planting bombs ;  evil spirits just took them over , or flooded their consciousness ,  or locked them into whatever purpose they now had in their minds.

So then , it is a combination of spirits and our willingness to do things. The thought goes up and enters the mind , or the consciousness ;  we then entertain the thought ,  the spirit powers the thought , or makes it stronger, and then we react. Lust is exactly like this! Hate is exactly like this. Even Love is like this. Love is a spirit. This is WHY I like the bible , this is explained in James 1:14-15 , " But every man is tempted when he is " Drawn away" of his own lust and enticed.  Then when lust has conceived it brings forth sin, and sin when it is finished , brings forth death.  This is a time table , it means death can eventually come , if the person continues in their pattern. Notice the " Drawn away and enticed."

Drawn away by what? Well a spirit  , that spirit entices you , meaning it attracts you  or arouses you; like how we lure a fish to the fishing rod , with bait. The bait is always there, Waiting to entice the consciousness.


----------



## ChrisL

It's great being white, just ask Eddie Murphy.  

Watch White Like Me from Saturday Night Live on NBC.com


----------



## Mickiel

What is it like to have a white consciousness? For your mind to be steered in a direction just because of your race  and culture ? For the spirit in you  to influence you just because of the color of your skin?

I think this is a fascinating  thing , yet a revolting development.


----------



## Mickiel

Yes the white consciousness ;  to have a way of thinking that effects not only the men , but a spirit of ego that even drives the women. To push them into the mirror and invade their conscious thought of themselves. They look and see , " We are truly the most beautiful women in the world." Not just in the city or state ,  not just in their nation , but hey , the entire earth. A consciousness whose effect spans the entire globe.

So what do you do? Well the spirit of competition entices the ego ,  now we have a " Miss Universe" competition that spans the globe and at first is dominated by white women. But why?

And I want to go into why.


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Yes the white consciousness ;  to have a way of thinking that effects not only the men , but a spirit of ego that even drives the women. To push them into the mirror and invade their conscious thought of themselves. They look and see , " We are truly the most beautiful women in the world." Not just in the city or state ,  not just in their nation , but hey , the entire earth. A consciousness whose effect spans the entire globe.
> 
> So what do you do? Well the spirit of competition entices the ego ,  now we have a " Miss Universe" competition that spans the globe and at first is dominated by white women. But why?
> 
> And I want to go into why.




I must offer apology ,I was completely wrong! I assumed that white women dominated Miss Universe ; I wonder why that was impressed on my consciousness? Strange?

Latin American women have totally dominated Miss Universe , winning about one third of the time ; notice;

This Map Shows Latin American Women Rule Miss Universe | Huffington Post


----------



## Mickiel

Now then , if we go by world stats ; not personal opinion  or the opinion of our nation , or the "Appealing spirits in our consciousness" ,  but world global opinion , Then Latin American women are the most beautiful women in the world. Not black or white women , but Latinos.  And if you add the other women of color who won it , then women of color are obviously the most beautiful women in the world!

Case closed! Its academic.

Hello.


----------



## Mickiel

Here's a look at the black women who won Miss Universe , oh  man , some stunning women! :

Black Miss Universe Winners

And hey , I looked at some of the white women who won it , goodness , make no mistake , white women are among the most beautiful women on earth.


----------



## Dreamer

Divine.Wind said:


> Most racists are pathetic idiots who just want feel better about themselves by looking down on others.



I disapointed over you.

Racism is everything gangs like to blame negro how gangs don't like. And maybe now 10 percent of citizen in United States are racists.


----------



## Liberty777

Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?




I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25%  are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all.

In my personal view.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think she is doing that to appear more caucasian?  Most Black people want nothing to do with being a caucasian.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think a black woman who straightens her hair, dyes it blond, bleaches her skin and has surgery to straighten/narrow her nose is doing it to look more black?  Interesting.
Click to expand...

You still havent explained what makes you think she is doing it to look white. Cat got your tongue you racist?


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25%  are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all.
> 
> In my personal view.
Click to expand...

Do you beleive we are born this way or is it something we learn?


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no hatred ,I do have prejudices and *I am racist* to a point. And I do believe humanity can be divided into two basic skin tones ; already are.
> 
> Peace on your journey.
> 
> Now , white is one major group on earth , and I think its the most talented group to use its racism in such blind unconscious prejudice.  As I think many whites commenting on this thread have shown;  they just don't get it. They can't see it , and you can't show it to them.
> 
> But I will show it to them on thread anyway. Why will I do it?
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, being a racist _is_ being hateful.
Click to expand...

Not really. I already gave you the definition. I think I am better than any white person but that doesnt mean i hate any of them.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always agree with ASCLEPIAS or MICKIEL  but I respect them for their honest opinions. I don't agree with slinging insults, but I don't think either one of them do unless attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on Mickiel but Asclepias is clearly a staunch racist.  This isn't the first thread we've discussed the issue.
> 
> Example:  Do you believe "one drop of blood" makes you one race or another?  Asclepias does.
Click to expand...

Says the guy that claims Black women straightening their hair and dying it blond means they want to look white.  You do know there are Blacks on this planet with naturally blonde hair and naturally straight hair dont you?


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?


90 is a conservative guess. Most are passively racist about 60%-70%


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25%  are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all.
> 
> In my personal view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive we are born this way or is it something we learn?
Click to expand...



I think both. Its similar to homosexuality , born that way, or you can adopt and learn that way. Racism is consciousness , we are born with consciousness. Born with the full rainbow coalition  of human nature and emotion and environment. Our heads are like an empty bowl in other areas , but life stands ready with a full bowl of knowledge ,  and it starts pouring it into our heads right after we are born.


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25%  are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all.
> 
> In my personal view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive we are born this way or is it something we learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think both. Its similar to homosexuality , born that way, or you can adopt and learn that way. Racism is consciousness , we are born with consciousness. Born with the full rainbow coalition  of human nature and emotion and environment. Our heads are like an empty bowl in other areas , but life stands ready with a full bowl of knowledge ,  and it starts pouring it into our heads right after we are born.
Click to expand...



Now with a thing like racism , parents and environment have a serious effect on the newborns racism ,  but they already have the apptitude ,or ingrained root of racism , IF they are not in that 25% without it in their genes.


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25%  are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all.
> 
> In my personal view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive we are born this way or is it something we learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think both. Its similar to homosexuality , born that way, or you can adopt and learn that way. Racism is consciousness , we are born with consciousness. Born with the full rainbow coalition  of human nature and emotion and environment. Our heads are like an empty bowl in other areas , but life stands ready with a full bowl of knowledge ,  and it starts pouring it into our heads right after we are born.
Click to expand...

This is a good convo, let me get back with you im starting my night shift, man I need better hours.lol


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op roughly out of lets say 100 white people how many do you think are racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25%  are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all.
> 
> In my personal view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive we are born this way or is it something we learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think both. Its similar to homosexuality , born that way, or you can adopt and learn that way. Racism is consciousness , we are born with consciousness. Born with the full rainbow coalition  of human nature and emotion and environment. Our heads are like an empty bowl in other areas , but life stands ready with a full bowl of knowledge ,  and it starts pouring it into our heads right after we are born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a good convo, let me get back with you im starting my night shift, man I need better hours.lol
Click to expand...



Have a good shift , peace.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Says the guy that claims Black women straightening their hair and dying it blond means they want to look white.  You do know there are Blacks on this planet with naturally blonde hair and naturally straight hair dont you?


Says the guy who claims Tiger Woods is black based on the racist "one drop of blood" idea instead of acknowledging that Woods is less than a quarter black, mostly asian and also white.

The bottom line is that only fucking dipshit assholes believe the term "cultural appropriation" is a one-way street.  If that fucking dipshit wants to apply it to a white woman wearing dreadlocks, then, to be fair, he must also apply it to a black woman who straightens her hair, dyes it blond and narrows her nose.  If he doesn't, then he's just a low-life, dumbass motherfucking hypocrite.  What are you, Asclepias?


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy that claims Black women straightening their hair and dying it blond means they want to look white.  You do know there are Blacks on this planet with naturally blonde hair and naturally straight hair dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who claims Tiger Woods is black based on the racist "one drop of blood" idea instead of acknowledging that Woods is less than a quarter black, mostly asian and also white.
> 
> The bottom line is that only fucking dipshit assholes believe the term "cultural appropriation" is a one-way street.  If that fucking dipshit wants to apply it to a white woman wearing dreadlocks, then, to be fair, he must also apply it to a black woman who straightens her hair, dyes it blond and narrows her nose.  If he doesn't, then he's just a low-life, dumbass motherfucking hypocrite.  What are you, Asclepias?
Click to expand...

Youre still deflecting. Why did you a Black woman dying her hair blonde means she wants to be white? Your racist beliefs are very transparent.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I think both. Its similar to homosexuality , born that way, or you can adopt and learn that way. Racism is consciousness , we are born with consciousness. Born with the full rainbow coalition  of human nature and emotion and environment. Our heads are like an empty bowl in other areas , but life stands ready with a full bowl of knowledge ,  and it starts pouring it into our heads right after we are born.


Agreed there is a genetic component like sexual preference, but disagreed on taking the "born with a clean slate" theory too far.

In the wild, anything can kill you, including doing nothing. Therefore, xenophobia becomes a survival trait. How many here have tried to teach a dog or cat to be unfearful of a new thing? It's natural to dislike "something different" because millions of years of evolution has taught mammals that "something different" can get you killed. 

Racism is xenophobia taken to an extreme.  I think your posted numbers are a good starting point, but need refinement through scientific investigation:

"_I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25% are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all._"

Trade out the word "racist" in your post for "xenophobic".  Add that the reason people are this way is based on an ability (or inability) to reason.  IOW, IQ.


----------



## Divine Wind

Dreamer said:


> I disapointed over you.
> 
> Racism is everything gangs like to blame negro how gangs don't like. And maybe now 10 percent of citizen in United States are racists.


"_I disapointed over you._"

Well, sir, "_I disapointed over you_" due to your inability to comprehend that you are, in fact, agreeing with me.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think both. Its similar to homosexuality , born that way, or you can adopt and learn that way. Racism is consciousness , we are born with consciousness. Born with the full rainbow coalition  of human nature and emotion and environment. Our heads are like an empty bowl in other areas , but life stands ready with a full bowl of knowledge ,  and it starts pouring it into our heads right after we are born.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed there is a genetic component like sexual preference, but disagreed on taking the "born with a clean slate" theory too far.
> 
> In the wild, anything can kill you, including doing nothing. Therefore, xenophobia becomes a survival trait. How many here have tried to teach a dog or cat to be unfearful of a new thing? It's natural to dislike "something different" because millions of years of evolution has taught mammals that "something different" can get you killed.
> 
> Racism is xenophobia taken to an extreme.  I think your posted numbers are a good starting point, but need refinement through scientific investigation:
> 
> "_I would say 50% of them are unconsciously racist , and 25% are consciously racist , I would say the same about every 100 blacks. I would say 25% are not racist at all._"
> 
> Trade out the word "racist" in your post for "xenophobic".  Add that the reason people are this way is based on an ability (or inability) to reason.  IOW, IQ.
Click to expand...


 Well I would not trade  the word racist with Xenophobic ,  But I have no problem adding it to the same line.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Well I would not trade  the word racist with Xenophobic ,  But I have no problem adding it to the same line.


I suggest putting "racist" under the general category of Xenophobia as a more specific, intense form of xenophobia.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I would not trade  the word racist with Xenophobic ,  But I have no problem adding it to the same line.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest putting "racist" under the general category of Xenophobia as a more specific, intense form of xenophobia.
Click to expand...


  Well I think the terms are in similar neighborhoods ; A Xenophobe is "Unduly" fearful  of that which is foreign ,  Racism is discrimination against that which is foreign, so I think racism requires more courage  and outward action towards others ;  Racism is more imposing. If you get what I mean.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Well I think the terms are in similar neighborhoods ; A Xenophobe is "Unduly" fearful  of that which is foreign ,  Racism is discrimination against that which is foreign, so I think racism requires more courage  and outward action towards others ;  Racism is more imposing. If you get what I mean.


I wouldn't call racism as needing more "courage".  In response to fear (and the strongest fear is fear of the unknown), people and animals will often respond with the "fight or flight syndrome".   Fear can lead to hate and racism is a hateful response to fear of those who are different.

I do agree that racism is more intense, more narrow than xenophobia in general, but that doesn't mean a racist will do anything about it.  We have racists on this forum but I doubt many of participated in hate crimes.


----------



## Liberty777

Personally it's hard for me to beleive a person is born with any kind of racism.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Personally it's hard for me to beleive a person is born with any kind of racism.




Well remember I believe in the bible ;  In Gen. 25:22  Rebekah had twins still in her womb , and they were fighting  inside her womb. Each twin was a father of a soon coming nation, vs. 25. And their children were pre destined to fight against each other. In fact the origin of the Israel - Palestinian conflict , came from the Children of Isaac and Ishmael, they been fighting ever since.

Ishmael and Isaac: The Birth of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict? – Musalaha - Ministry of Reconciliation

Also notice : Are we born racist? A new Israeli study has some surprising answers - Magazine

Born into the world fighting. Racist toward each other at birth.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think the terms are in similar neighborhoods ; A Xenophobe is "Unduly" fearful  of that which is foreign ,  Racism is discrimination against that which is foreign, so I think racism requires more courage  and outward action towards others ;  Racism is more imposing. If you get what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call racism as needing more "courage".  In response to fear (and the strongest fear is fear of the unknown), people and animals will often respond with the "fight or flight syndrome".   Fear can lead to hate and racism is a hateful response to fear of those who are different.
> 
> I do agree that racism is more intense, more narrow than xenophobia in general, but that doesn't mean a racist will do anything about it.  We have racists on this forum but I doubt many of participated in hate crimes.
Click to expand...



Well I can see that ,not needing courage ,I should say  it can lead to a false bravado. I like the way you state ,the strongest fear is the fear of the unknown.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Personally it's hard for me to beleive a person is born with any kind of racism.


What do you base that belief on?


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally it's hard for me to beleive a person is born with any kind of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well remember I believe in the bible ;  In Gen. 25:22  Rebekah had twins still in her womb , and they were fighting  inside her womb. Each twin was a father of a soon coming nation, vs. 25. And their children were pre destined to fight against each other. In fact the origin of the Israel - Palestinian conflict , came from the Children of Isaac and Ishmael, they been fighting ever since.
> 
> Ishmael and Isaac: The Birth of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict? – Musalaha - Ministry of Reconciliation
> 
> Also notice : Are we born racist? A new Israeli study has some surprising answers - Magazine;(sorry they closed this and are selling it)
> 
> Born into the world fighting. Racist toward each other at birth.
Click to expand...



Also notice ;Are We Are Born Racist? - Kevin A. Thompson


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally it's hard for me to beleive a person is born with any kind of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well remember I believe in the bible ;  In Gen. 25:22  Rebekah had twins still in her womb , and they were fighting  inside her womb. Each twin was a father of a soon coming nation, vs. 25. And their children were pre destined to fight against each other. In fact the origin of the Israel - Palestinian conflict , came from the Children of Isaac and Ishmael, they been fighting ever since.
> 
> Ishmael and Isaac: The Birth of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict? – Musalaha - Ministry of Reconciliation
> 
> Also notice : Are we born racist? A new Israeli study has some surprising answers - Magazine;(sorry they closed this and are selling it)
> 
> Born into the world fighting. Racist toward each other at birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Also notice ;Are We Are Born Racist? - Kevin A. Thompson
Click to expand...



We are born conscious of our environment , to a certain degree , of course then we instantly grow from that degree. Our consciousness expands. Also notice ;

Are We Born Racist | Nature of Prejudice

So when people behave alike , think keenly alike , look alike , were  born in proximity of each other in large mass ,  and have similar genes, we then can put these people in groups and call them a" Tribe." I know even that term will offend. Races were hatched like an egg , inside of a woman. The spermatozoon of a male , through a process of mature fertilizing gamete ;or his sperm ;  was the origin of civilization.

Primordial man was virtually eliminated during the ice age , and I think God began a new age of man , but this time he installed consciousness into them , THEN humanity took a serious turn in history  ;  and soon civilization was born.  I think God then manipulated the gametes of humanity , and from that race and culture was began.


----------



## Divine Wind

Liberty777 said:


> Personally it's hard for me to beleive a person is born with any kind of racism.


Agreed, but can you say the same about xenophobia?  I think not. 

Evolutionarily speaking, it's good to have some very adventurous, fearless explorers, but let's face it: in the wild their longevity is short compared to those who don't stray from the group and are afraid of anything new or strange.


----------



## Mickiel

Now I believe in evolution , but I do not believe humanity popped into existence on its own power ;I believe in creation and a God. I believe a powerful thing like consciousness , can only come from another consciousness;  it cannot be birthed from magical appearing matter and fluids. And I refuse to accept that we are from the  idiot hierarchy of speechless apes. God created male and females AGAIN, (because he created primordial  humans first  , I think they did not have consciousness ; why , I don't know), then he gave them consciousness and manipulated their gametes to reproduce through females  reproductive cells  having the haploid ability to manipulate further their chromosomes  and God actually placed within these Gametes the beginnings of every race ever born.

The first two humans  with consciousness ,in my view ,were Adam and Eve. I think they were "Mid Brown" in complexion because from those melanin  you can get all the colors of humanity. Melanin is darker pigment , and God tampered with Eves gametes and injected into her "Melanesian" , from which humanity developed, or evolved, language  and culture. God put "Lag" in the gametes so humans could grow or proceed and develop with comparative slowness.

Some how  ,and I don't understand this much ,  God actually can "Program Gametes " , and do things to each individual gamete  that will actually grow inside every man and woman through out history ,  that will become the actual attitude and behavior of each race.
  This is how and why , I think we are what we are.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Well I can see that ,not needing courage ,I should say  it can lead to a false bravado. I like the way you state ,the strongest fear is the fear of the unknown.


False bravado is a last-chance survival tactic.  Sometimes it works.  Such as spreading your arms to look bigger when facing a black bear (which will get you eaten if facing a brown bear!)


----------



## Mickiel

Now I believe in evolution , but I do not believe humanity popped into existence on its own power ;I believe in creation and a God. I believe a powerful thing like consciousness , can only come from another consciousness;  it cannot be birthed from magical appearing matter and fluids. And I refuse to accept that we are from the  idiot hierarchy of speechless apes. God created male and females AGAIN, (because he created primordial  humans first  , I think they did not have consciousness ; why , I don't know), then he gave them consciousness and manipulated their gametes to reproduce through females  reproductive cells  having the haploid ability to manipulate further their chromosomes  and God actually placed within these Gametes the beginnings of every race ever born.

The first two humans  with consciousness ,in my view ,were Adam and Eve. I think they were "Mid Brown" in complexion because from those melanin  you can get all the colors of humanity. Melanin is darker pigment , and God tampered with Eves gametes and injected into her "Melanesian" , from which humanity developed, or evolved, language  and culture. God put "Lag" in the gametes so humans could grow or proceed and develop with comparative slowness.

Some how  ,and I don't understand this much ,  God actually can "Program Gametes " , and do things to each individual gamete  that will actually grow inside every man and woman through out history ,  that will become the actual attitude and behavior of each race.
  This is how and why , I think we are what we are.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can see that ,not needing courage ,I should say  it can lead to a false bravado. I like the way you state ,the strongest fear is the fear of the unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> False bravado is a last-chance survival tactic.  Sometimes it works.  Such as spreading your arms to look bigger when facing a black bear (which will get you eaten if facing a brown bear!)
Click to expand...




The  peacock does the same thing with its tail.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Now I believe in evolution , but I do not believe humanity popped into existence on its own power ;I believe in creation and a God....


Do you accept that God is powerful enough and all-seeing enough to have cast out the equivalent of a handful of sand 13.8 billion years ago and know what would grow from it?


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I believe in evolution , but I do not believe humanity popped into existence on its own power ;I believe in creation and a God....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept that God is powerful enough and all-seeing enough to have cast out the equivalent of a handful of sand 13.8 billion years ago and know what would grow from it?
Click to expand...



Yes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?




 The two main differences in your life were you were white are that you would not be allowed to be as openly racist as you are if you were white, nor would the color of your skin provide you with a ready-made excuse for all your failings.


----------



## Mickiel

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two main differences in your life were you were white are that you would not be allowed to be as openly racist as you are if you were white, nor would the color of your skin provide you with a ready-made excuse for all your failings.
Click to expand...



Well I agree with you, I know;   I do know ;

I do my best.


----------



## Mickiel

Notice with me again as I have stated , the percevied power and pride in whites ;

Does White Identity Predict Positive or Negative Attitudes Towards Diversity?


----------



## Mickiel

People don't get it ;  they look to everywhere else to explain human behavior ,  except for the creator of humans.


----------



## Liberty777

I beleive we are born with a sinful nature, but we are not born with sin, if that makes sense.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> I beleive we are born with a sinful nature, but we are not born with sin, if that makes sense.




Well no , not " With it", as if its inside of us already , but " In it " , or in its environment. But as we grow older it can get "In " us later.


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive we are born with a sinful nature, but we are not born with sin, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no , not " With it", as if its inside of us already , but " In it " , or in its environment. But as we grow older it can get "In " us later.
Click to expand...

Agreed, so wouldn't that mean racism is taught either by our family n peers or through experiences people have in life?


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive we are born with a sinful nature, but we are not born with sin, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no , not " With it", as if its inside of us already , but " In it " , or in its environment. But as we grow older it can get "In " us later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, so wouldn't that mean racism is taught either by our family n peers or through experiences people have in life?
Click to expand...



Yes the" Branches" of racism are taught by family , peers and experiences , but the root system of what it will be built on is already in us. Its called " Human nature."


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive we are born with a sinful nature, but we are not born with sin, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no , not " With it", as if its inside of us already , but " In it " , or in its environment. But as we grow older it can get "In " us later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, so wouldn't that mean racism is taught either by our family n peers or through experiences people have in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the" Branches" of racism are taught by family , peers and experiences , but the root system of what it will be built on is already in us. Its called " Human nature."
Click to expand...

Yes sir we agree. I enjoyed our discussion.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive we are born with a sinful nature, but we are not born with sin, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no , not " With it", as if its inside of us already , but " In it " , or in its environment. But as we grow older it can get "In " us later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, so wouldn't that mean racism is taught either by our family n peers or through experiences people have in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the" Branches" of racism are taught by family , peers and experiences , but the root system of what it will be built on is already in us. Its called " Human nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir we agree. I enjoyed our discussion.
Click to expand...



I have as well ; peace.


----------



## Huey

How would you like to be walking around smelling like a dog when wet.


----------



## Mickiel

Huey said:


> How would you like to be walking around smelling like a dog when wet.




I'm sorry , who is your insult directed act?


----------



## Mickiel

So consciousness carries with it traces that are imprinted within us. Often people can have an anger problem and just not know it until someone or some event "Brings it out." And it could have remained dormant for years;  but it was there. Lurking. Just waiting to manifest itself. So in being white , I think the race was designed to of course dominate ,but for that dominance to come out in the 20th century for sure.

During this time ;  during this age ;  during the years  from 1925 until  now ,  God wanted the white race doing just what it is doing now. Not to pick on the white race , God wanted Russia and the Middle East to be doing what they are doing now ; and China as well. ALL nations are  supplanted to do his will.

But we are looking at white race in thread.


----------



## Mickiel

Now ,I don't know " Why" God created Primordial man and why he let them live so long, basically in the same condition. In my view , which I know this is debated by science ,  they just had very high instincts, but not high IQ. And they just stayed that way ;  for thousands of years. But one thing they developed was " Hunter Gatherer instincts."  Now , God basically phases them out from the earth , and ushers in humans with consciousness  Now he allows the "Hunter-Gatherer" instincts to still be there , but he gives them consciousness , which is " A Spirit in man "'/ Job 32:8 ," There is a spirit IN man , and God gives them understanding."

There it is right there! This is the difference in Primordial man  and Modern man. That's what  God BLEW into Adam "A Spirit". The breath of life IS Consciousness ; for humans after Adam. Now , God manipulates the gametes in these different humans , he tampers with their bloodlines ;their cells.  He ADDS to the hunter gatherer instinct , the instinct of " Predator." So now we have " Hunter Gatherer Predators! And EVERY human group in history that has ruled the earth  , at whatever time in history ,  it was God who manipulated their gametes ;  their instincts ; their consciousness to rule. God gave them the understanding to do that in history.

Now this is the root reason why the white man has ruled the earth;  WHY the white man is a hunter gatherer predator!

Now , with that laid as a foundation , lets look at WHY the white man , or modern humans , think and do the things they do and have done.


----------



## Mickiel

Now I am one who believes that God created humanity and our different races and cultures were really designed by him. He designed modern man with a consciousness that can gather not only food , but " information."  In other words " Knowledge!" Before Adam humanity was not like this .  Primordial man had a physical brain , but he did not have that certain spirit from God in him to develop high levels of knowledge. Notice Jeremiah  10:23," O Lord I know the way of man is not in himself ;  it is not IN man that walks to direct his steps."

So human consciousness was actually programed by God in basic knowledge , then Gods way of manipulating our gametes  , cells and understanding , intended " Evolution of our consciousness." Our consciousness would become highly evolved. Notice Daniel 12:4, " But you Daniel , shut up the words , and seal the book, even until the time of the end;  Many shall run back and forth, " AND knowledge shall be increased!"

Knowledge shall be increased. Interesting ;  because humanity's knowledge has been increasing. God then is behind the scenes ,manipulating human behavior and understanding ; tampering with the leaders in humanity_ Romans 13:1- " The powers that be are ordained by God"  tampering with the male and female sperm and womb , creating scientist , Atheist , religion , culture , emotions , intelligence , Politics , the whole rainbow coalition of the human experience , and did it at the genome gamete level. I tell you , God must be quite something ; his awesome mind must be incredible. And he  put things in our consciousness , like down loading information into a computer. The whole experience of being human , and having a consciousness that evolves.

 Design demands a designer. This is the real back round of being human ; being white ; being you and whatever you are.


----------



## Mickiel

Now God will manipulate a human both before birth and after birth. So he can get to you man , any kind of way he chooses , and there is absolutely nothing we can do about it. Notice Psalms 51:5 " Behold , I was shaped in iniquity  and in sin did my mother conceive me." David was saying that he was born into an environment that was already messed up; and he was inducted into humanity by parents who were already living in such a challenging environment.

God will start on you before and after your born. Notice how young babies can be aware ;
On the Genius of Infants: Are We Really Born Racist?
Immediately we begin to learn , almost instantly we are influenced. And not just by God. We are influenced by spirits , environment , parents , society , the media , each other , books , school, ect.

So don't you think that a whole race cannot be manipulated , and some of them not even know it.  We are not by ourselves ; humanity is not alone ; there is something else out there.

And it is manipulating humanity.


----------



## Mickiel

Now I am not the only person to believe that a whole race can be unconscious in areas ;  here is the first book I suggest reading ;
The Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind by Julian Jaynes | Julian Jaynes Society

Dr.Jaynes gives a stunning look into Consciousness , and goes into how he thinks  there were primordial men who were totally unconscious , but walking around everyday.  And how they "Heard the voice of gods"  , a most riveting read. I don't see eye to eye with Jaynes , but I think his work is simply well done and underrated.


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what it is like to be white?

If it would increase the mirrors in my house.


----------



## Mickiel

Hello?

Hello??

Where have all the white people gone?
A day of absence?
Now I did it ;  I knew it

Stopped too hard and now their gone
Not even a name to carry on
Those who knew them knew them well
Those who didn't,  just read thread.


----------



## sparky

Sing along Mickiel?  




*Well I don't care what you think 
But Liberals stink 
And Democrats almost as lame. 
All thoses Negros and Jews 
They give me the blues. 
Our country's dying 
And Clinton's to blame. 

Feminazis are wrong 
And they don't belong 
In my conversative minded domain. 
But lets call a truce, 
Stick your head in this noose, 
And don't let me hear you complain, 'cause, 


I like friends with white faces 
And a burning cross that you know chases 
Those Jews away, 
Then we call it a day. 
Oh we're mighty big on the master races 
We wear slip on sheets and pillow cases 
Oh I like friends with white faces 

Well I and my peers 
We don't tolerate ***s: 
Show them what an axe handle's for. 
You wouldn't believe 
What we did to this Hebe, 
Painted Swastikas(sp?) on his front door 

I'm proud as can be, 
'Cause the whole E-I-B 
Think I could be President some day. 
But I'm just a man of letters you see 
And they all spell K-K-K, 'cause 

I like friends with white faces 
And a burning cross that you know chases 
Those Jews away, 
Then we call it a day. 
Oh we're mighty big on the master races 
We wear slip on sheets and pillow cases 
Oh I like friends with white faces *
*
~S(w/apologies to Mr Brooks)S~*


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Sing along Mickiel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well I don't care what you think
> But Liberals stink
> And Democrats almost as lame.
> All thoses Negros and Jews
> They give me the blues.
> Our country's dying
> And Clinton's to blame.
> 
> Feminazis are wrong
> And they don't belong
> In my conversative minded domain.
> But lets call a truce,
> Stick your head in this noose,
> And don't let me hear you complain, 'cause,
> 
> 
> I like friends with white faces
> And a burning cross that you know chases
> Those Jews away,
> Then we call it a day.
> Oh we're mighty big on the master races
> We wear slip on sheets and pillow cases
> Oh I like friends with white faces
> 
> Well I and my peers
> We don't tolerate ***s:
> Show them what an axe handle's for.
> You wouldn't believe
> What we did to this Hebe,
> Painted Swastikas(sp?) on his front door
> 
> I'm proud as can be,
> 'Cause the whole E-I-B
> Think I could be President some day.
> But I'm just a man of letters you see
> And they all spell K-K-K, 'cause
> 
> I like friends with white faces
> And a burning cross that you know chases
> Those Jews away,
> Then we call it a day.
> Oh we're mighty big on the master races
> We wear slip on sheets and pillow cases
> Oh I like friends with white faces
> 
> ~S(w/apologies to Mr Brooks)S~*




I like poems ,but I can't enjoy a poem that uplifts the KKK because I stand so much against them. Their no joke.

But welcome back to thread , I thought I had chased the white folk off
that they didn't like my cold or were afraid of my cough
Or I think maybe it was something I said
you know , a word or two that went upside their head
 Or may haps it was the truth that hurt
You know that really makes people try and sling the dirt

But welcome back again to play ,I truly hope your back to stay
Go back and get your friends , and bring them to the fray

You may have fun jumping on me , but you will find it hard to jump off


----------



## sparky

Actually I agree with much of what you're sayin Mickiel  , i also suspect you've been around enough to come by your sentiments honestly.  

Yet as a tenured reclusive misanthropist ,i'd encourage you not to take it so hard, human nature will never change.....   

People will always claim one thing, then violate them by their own actions..>>>






So yeah, i'll hang , just another day on this rock spinning it's way to perdition , oh and....can i rub your head for luck too?  

~S~


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Actually I agree with much of what you're sayin Mickiel  , i also suspect you've been around enough to come by your sentiments honestly.
> 
> Yet as a tenured reclusive misanthropist ,i'd encourage you not to take it so hard, human nature will never change.....
> 
> People will always claim one thing, then violate them by their own actions..>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, i'll hang , just another day on this rock spinning it's way to perdition , oh and....can i rub your head for luck too?
> 
> ~S~




Well Thank you ,  and I understand you. I do tend to take some things hard. Excuse me for that. And I know that people will not change in this life.

But we too have a voice Sparky ;  we can give our views  , amid  all these other distorted views being given in mass!

 We can either remain silent and let these  people scream their madness , or we too can participate.I encourage you to keep participating ;

Because I sure will ;  I got nothing better to do. Peace.


----------



## dani67

Igrok_ said:


> A black man and a white man walk into a bakery.
> The black man immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket.
> 
> He says to the white, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The white man says to the black man, "That's typical of you black people. I am going to show you an honest way to get the same result."
> 
> He goes to the owner of the bakery and says, "Give me a pastry and I will show you a magic trick." Intrigued, the owner accepts and gives him a pastry. The white man swallows it and asks for another one. The owner gives him another one. Then the white man swallows that one and asks for a third pastry and eats that, too.
> 
> The owner is starting to wonder where the magic trick is and asks, "So what did you do with the pastries?"
> 
> The white man replies, "Look in the black mans back pocket....."


why american joke is bullshit. isnt funny .
i think only one american can tell good joke . just Louis CK


----------



## Mickiel

In my view, the   white consciousness has had  far too much " Puffed up ego" for it to ever see the effects of that in any manner that would affect the whole ; only individuals. Far  too much success ; just too much dominance ;  this stuff has a serious profound effect on the ego ; just being on top for too long ;  generation after generation born with that silver spoon in their mouths ; way too much to eat;

they are full ; bellies fat  ; way too content ; just sitting on that wall ; prepped like humpty dumpty ;  no worries in the world

there not going to see it coming.

But how does the white consciousness affect relationships with other races?


----------



## Mickiel

Do you, any race outside of the white race ;  do you understand white culture? Notice with me ;

Center for the Study of White American Culture - Home


----------



## Mickiel

You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?

Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?

Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?

Who is the easiest race to get to know?


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?


Why are NA's always left out?


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are NA's always left out?
Click to expand...



Who are the NA's?

Any how , when it comes to traveling , ease up, its not America who is not nice or friendly to tourist , see who is number one for being unfriendly ;

The World's Rudest Nations For Travelers

America ranked no. 7.In That poll;

Strangely France ranked number one in the rudest and friendliest poll;

The 11 Rudest Countries and 16 Friendliest Countries to Visit - Mobal


What about cities in the US?

The Friendliest and Unfriendliest Cities in the U.S.


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are NA's always left out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the NA's?
> 
> Any how , when it comes to traveling , ease up, its not America who is not nice or friendly to tourist , see who is number one for being unfriendly ;
> 
> The World's Rudest Nations For Travelers
> 
> America ranked no. 7.In That poll;
> 
> Strangely France ranked number one in the rudest and friendliest poll;
> 
> The 11 Rudest Countries and 16 Friendliest Countries to Visit - Mobal
> 
> 
> What about cities in the US?
> 
> The Friendliest and Unfriendliest Cities in the U.S.
Click to expand...

Native American


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are NA's always left out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the NA's?
> 
> Any how , when it comes to traveling , ease up, its not America who is not nice or friendly to tourist , see who is number one for being unfriendly ;
> 
> The World's Rudest Nations For Travelers
> 
> America ranked no. 7.In That poll;
> 
> Strangely France ranked number one in the rudest and friendliest poll;
> 
> The 11 Rudest Countries and 16 Friendliest Countries to Visit - Mobal
> 
> 
> What about cities in the US?
> 
> The Friendliest and Unfriendliest Cities in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native American
Click to expand...



Its hard to get  accurate data on Native Americans .


----------



## Mickiel

Here you are white ,  do you ever really listen to what other races are really saying about you? Do you care? Or is it too late  with you? Okay your white ,  do you make it easy or hard to get along with you?

Why do people like your race if they do?

My race is perhaps the most hated race on earth. Would you believe why if I showed you? Because we never committed genocide to another race ; and other races fear and respect that. Notice this stunning truth;

Why Africans are so Hated all over the world? | SiliconAfrica

We never exterminated a single population. In this world , if you do ;  you are liked.


----------



## racialreality9

If you ask, what is it like to be rich, successful, famous, powerful, etc., yes, that's an interesting question.  But it's not the same as asking what it's like to be white, because still the majority of whites are not those things.

It's just that the white people who are, they are noticed a lot.  This creates an inescapable tension in people who are not white (who are the majority on this planet) and in America probably up to 35% of the population now and growing.  It creates this sense that you are not noticed, that nobody, not even your fellow colored people, really cares about you.

This isn't true, but psychologically it does have an effect.


----------



## Mickiel

racialreality9 said:


> If you ask, what is it like to be rich, successful, famous, powerful, etc., yes, that's an interesting question.  But it's not the same as asking what it's like to be white, because still the majority of whites are not those things.
> 
> It's just that the white people who are, they are noticed a lot.  This creates an inescapable tension in people who are not white (who are the majority on this planet) and in America probably up to 35% of the population now and growing.  It creates this sense that you are not noticed, that nobody, not even your fellow colored people, really cares about you.
> 
> This isn't true, but psychologically it does have an effect.




I think its partly "The Great White Hope Syndrome"; blacks wanted a great black hope in OJ Simson, they were rooting for a killer to be aquited, those who rooted for him then are just as dangerous as the man;  Whites want one in Donald Trump , a liar , unstable , tempermental and without restraint.  Half the whites in the country are rooting for this man - they then are just as dangerous as the man. So the population is dangerous, I will not agree that they are not ; they are just different types of bombs waiting to explode in various situations.

The population has "Land mines" in their consciousness , that just have to be stepped on hard enough. And they will go off.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?


For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.

The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> 
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
Click to expand...



I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.

How do you get along with people?

Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.

What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;

or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?


----------



## racialreality9

You have answered your own question.  White people want us all gone, they want us extinct.  They want a white planet.  Heck they want most other species extinct as well.

Psychologically it's the way they are.  They won't be satisfied until they lay waste to everything, and after that they will turn on each other.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> You have answered your own question.  White people want us all gone, they want us extinct.  They want a white planet.  Heck they want most other species extinct as well.
> 
> Psychologically it's the way they are.  They won't be satisfied until they lay waste to everything, and after that they will turn on each other.





Once again, everyone knows you are a white kid sitting in the basement trying to role-play.


----------



## Mickiel

racialreality9 said:


> You have answered your own question.  White people want us all gone, they want us extinct.  They want a white planet.  Heck they want most other species extinct as well.
> 
> Psychologically it's the way they are.  They won't be satisfied until they lay waste to everything, and after that they will turn on each other.




I don't think the majority of white people want all races eliminated , and many of them may not cry if that happened ;  they won't grieve as a whole , but some would. Just like some whites would want that to happen. You know , some of those hardcore southern  boys that they keep locked up and chained in the basement. Enough whites can live with other races if they wanted to , and enough are doing it because they have to. Sooner or later racism comes out in some kind of way or another.

But can you treat others right and still be racist?

I definitely think so. With a little work , you can hide most anything.


----------



## Mickiel

What have the whites done to the fabric of relationships in America , and this world?

You'll be surprised at how they have been ripping at it for years ;  and gotten away with it.


----------



## Asclepias

I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?




This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;


History and cultural relations - Cheyenne


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
Click to expand...

From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.
Click to expand...



This is what they did to the Sioux in their relations ;

http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/society/sioux-relations-with-white-settlers.html


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Sioux in their relations ;
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/society/sioux-relations-with-white-settlers.html
Click to expand...

It amazes me that white people get offended when I say I dont trust their race. Its like they dont want to believe they actually did these things or they want to pretend they don't still display the same genetic tendencies to do it now.


----------



## Mickiel

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Sioux in their relations ;
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/society/sioux-relations-with-white-settlers.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes me that white people get offended when I say I dont trust their race. Its like they dont want to believe they actually did these things or they want to pretend they don't still display the same genetic tendencies to do it now.
Click to expand...



They don't like looking in the mirror of their conquest ;

their relations with the Blackfeet tribes ;

Blackfeet Nation History


----------



## Mickiel

Of Course their historical relations with Blacks ;

AFRICA BEFORE SLAVERY | Africa's History did not Start in Slavery


----------



## Mickiel

An interesting gallop poll on how whites fair in cultural relations;

Americans Rate Racial and Ethnic Relations in U.S. Positively


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> 
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
Click to expand...




Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> 
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
Click to expand...

It is sad that so many black people stereotype whites yet get angry if whites stereotype them. There are hateful, racist people of all colors, but if somebody is stereotyping you must understand why others would also


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Sioux in their relations ;
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/society/sioux-relations-with-white-settlers.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes me that white people get offended when I say I dont trust their race. Its like they dont want to believe they actually did these things or they want to pretend they don't still display the same genetic tendencies to do it now.
Click to expand...

I agree there were atrocities committed by whites in the past. It is not a genetic tendency to behave badly today. That behavior is learned, not biological.


----------



## ChrisL

I would suggest therapy for your problemo.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> I would suggest therapy for your problemo.




What whites did to the Shawnee ;

Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Sioux in their relations ;
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/society/sioux-relations-with-white-settlers.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes me that white people get offended when I say I dont trust their race. Its like they dont want to believe they actually did these things or they want to pretend they don't still display the same genetic tendencies to do it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree there were atrocities committed by whites in the past. It is not a genetic tendency to behave badly today. That behavior is learned, not biological.
Click to expand...



What whites did to the Chippewa;

http://www.anishinabe-history.com/reservations/treaty-11.shtml


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a very interesting concept today from a white guys pet Native American. Whites are great at brainwashing people. This NA said Blacks owe slave transporters and owners reparations. How do whites get such delusional ideas into the heads of their would be white uncle toms and tontos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Sioux in their relations ;
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/society/sioux-relations-with-white-settlers.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes me that white people get offended when I say I dont trust their race. Its like they dont want to believe they actually did these things or they want to pretend they don't still display the same genetic tendencies to do it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree there were atrocities committed by whites in the past. It is not a genetic tendency to behave badly today. That behavior is learned, not biological.
Click to expand...

Do whites always try to hide the harshness of their atrocities by describing their behavior in more palatable terms?  I note you termed it "behaving badly".   I think it was much worse than behaving badly. I would term it "blood thirsty savages" or "genocidal maniacs".  It kind of reminds me of how they describe riots by white people. Instead of calling it a riot they say "blowing off steam" or "rowdy".


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> 
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is sad that so many black people stereotype whites yet get angry if whites stereotype them. There are hateful, racist people of all colors, but if somebody is stereotyping you must understand why others would also
Click to expand...

Who started the stereotyping?  Was it Blacks or whites?  To find the answer ask yourself who made up the term "white people" and why did they make up the term. The answer will prove beyond a shadow of a doubt who the guilty party is.


----------



## racialreality9

Racial behavior is genetic.

In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.

But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.

If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Cheyenne ,in their cunning relations;
> 
> 
> History and cultural relations - Cheyenne
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have learned whites simply kept redrawing the line until the natives ran out of real estate. They broke treaty after treaty after treaty until the NA's had no where else to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they did to the Sioux in their relations ;
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/society/sioux-relations-with-white-settlers.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes me that white people get offended when I say I dont trust their race. Its like they dont want to believe they actually did these things or they want to pretend they don't still display the same genetic tendencies to do it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree there were atrocities committed by whites in the past. It is not a genetic tendency to behave badly today. That behavior is learned, not biological.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do whites always try to hide the harshness of their atrocities by describing their behavior in more palatable terms?  I note you termed it "behaving badly".   I think it was much worse than behaving badly. I would term it "blood thirsty savages" or "genocidal maniacs".  It kind of reminds me of how they describe riots by white people. Instead of calling it a riot they say "blowing off steam" or "rowdy".
Click to expand...

I did not call the behavior of the past that, I was talking about today


----------



## sparky

[/QUOTE]
It amazes me that white people get offended when I say I dont trust their race. Its like they dont want to believe they actually did these things or they want to pretend they don't still display the same genetic tendencies to do it now.[/QUOTE]

Every single '_race_' has it's skeletons in the closet take your pick

fwiw, pre '_colonization_', tribal wars were routine ....

You may as well be _offended_ at the human race's collective amnesia

~S~


----------



## sparky

racialreality9 said:


> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> .



Really?  Well how's that workin' out?  Seems the 'stats' might well assume whites a minority on the horizon.....~S~


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.
> 
> If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you have this kind of hate for an
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wanted to get to know someone, or get someone to know you? To have and to hold a true friendship with them? How did you do? How do you fair in friendships? And if they were from a race or culture other than your own ; just how did that go?
> 
> Do the rules of friendship change when its another race your wanting to know?
> 
> Who is the most difficult to befriend / Whites , blacks , Asian , Latino?
> 
> Who is the easiest race to get to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is sad that so many black people stereotype whites yet get angry if whites stereotype them. There are hateful, racist people of all colors, but if somebody is stereotyping you must understand why others would also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who started the stereotyping?  Was it Blacks or whites?  To find the answer ask yourself who made up the term "white people" and why did they make up the term. The answer will prove beyond a shadow of a doubt who the guilty party is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so all white people today started the stereotyping? i am not talking about when it first happened, we have no control over that. I am talking about the black people don't like to be stereotyped as criminals, not all blacks are. Not all whites are evil, domineering, racist superior thinking either.
Click to expand...

Whites begin the stereotyping long ago and whites maintained that status quo to this day. They are the guilty parties and should not be surprised when they are stereotyped in return.  I think they dont like the tables being turned on them so they get upset and call us racists even though they have a log in their eye.


----------



## Mickiel

What relations with whites did to the Pomo Indians ;

Pomo (Native Americans of California)


----------



## MizMolly

racialreality9 said:


> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.
> 
> If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.


Who are "they"?


racialreality9 said:


> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.
> 
> If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.


You are so hateful yet you want whites to treat you better?


Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.
> 
> If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you have this kind of hate for an
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me its definitely whites. More specifically white males.. I simply dont trust them. They have a historical track record of lying, stealing, and violence that is too well documented to ignore. From my own personal encounters with specifically white males its the back stabbing and under mining they attempt when they realize just how impotent they are in comparison to my Blackness. I can say that white women have tried their best to atone for their white males in my personal and professional life in a myriad of ways.
> 
> The absolute easiest people to get to know are Tongans. I have several in my family and have yet to meet one I didnt like and grow close with. They readily admit to their African roots which was surprising to me the first time i heard a couple of them say it. The next easiest race/ethnicity to get to know for me is usually various Asians like Filipinos, Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese. Mexicans are really cool since I grew up in their culture. Both of these groups despise whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is sad that so many black people stereotype whites yet get angry if whites stereotype them. There are hateful, racist people of all colors, but if somebody is stereotyping you must understand why others would also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who started the stereotyping?  Was it Blacks or whites?  To find the answer ask yourself who made up the term "white people" and why did they make up the term. The answer will prove beyond a shadow of a doubt who the guilty party is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so all white people today started the stereotyping? i am not talking about when it first happened, we have no control over that. I am talking about the black people don't like to be stereotyped as criminals, not all blacks are. Not all whites are evil, domineering, racist superior thinking either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites begin the stereotyping long ago and whites maintained that status quo to this day. They are the guilty parties and should not be surprised when they are stereotyped in return.  I think they dont like the tables being turned on them so they get upset and call us racists even though they have a log in their eye.
Click to expand...

So, you are saying because whites that started the stereotyping (before my time), that the whites today deserve it? That is sad


----------



## Asclepias

sparky said:


> Every single '_race_' has it's skeletons in the closet take your pick
> 
> fwiw, pre '_colonization_', tribal wars were routine ....
> 
> You may as well be _offended_ at the human race's collective amnesia
> 
> ~S~


No race has as many graveyards in their closet as the white race and they are actually newcomers to the human race.

No pre colonial tribal wars were not routine. In most cases they were completely unheard of. Thats just more white boy propaganda to provide a rationalization for white genocide.


----------



## Mickiel

I neither have the time or inclination to list all the indian tribes affected;


but look how long it is ;

American Indian Tribal List: Native American Tribes and Languages


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.
> 
> If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "they"?
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.
> 
> If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so hateful yet you want whites to treat you better?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial behavior is genetic.
> 
> In the case of whites, they must dominate everything and everyone around them.  This is the whole basis for modern western civilization.  They want a white planet, devoid of colored people, devoid of species that they hunt to extinction.
> 
> But they failed to finish off the colored folk, so white people are getting real depressed these days.  Don't feel sorry for them.  Never feel sorry for a white person.  Not a single one of them.
> 
> If a white person is dying of cancer and homeless on the street, do not help them.  Leave them to their fate.  Remember, they wanted you dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad that you have this kind of hate for an
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust hardly anyone. But my path is different  ,  I was made to walk alone. Company is just allowed for me every now and then. And that mostly in my youth. One must know their course. Or at least have an idea of the direction. I understand more each year what I must go through. But I knowhow to get along with people , inspite of my personal venues of life. And this is what I am screaming.
> 
> How do you get along with people?
> 
> Okay your white ,  what is it like for a white person to get along with others? I have met hundreds of people who feel exactly like  Asclepias; they have had their full of whites.
> 
> What is this race doing to people now?  We know what they have done ,  but what are they doing now in relationships? I hope this board on race relations is not a true reflection of how all whites feel ;
> 
> or is it?? Is this what is really lurking? Is this the mass that supports Trump? Is the white race really just like Donald Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is sad that so many black people stereotype whites yet get angry if whites stereotype them. There are hateful, racist people of all colors, but if somebody is stereotyping you must understand why others would also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who started the stereotyping?  Was it Blacks or whites?  To find the answer ask yourself who made up the term "white people" and why did they make up the term. The answer will prove beyond a shadow of a doubt who the guilty party is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so all white people today started the stereotyping? i am not talking about when it first happened, we have no control over that. I am talking about the black people don't like to be stereotyped as criminals, not all blacks are. Not all whites are evil, domineering, racist superior thinking either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites begin the stereotyping long ago and whites maintained that status quo to this day. They are the guilty parties and should not be surprised when they are stereotyped in return.  I think they dont like the tables being turned on them so they get upset and call us racists even though they have a log in their eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are saying because whites that started the stereotyping (before my time), that the whites today deserve it? That is sad
Click to expand...


Whites today stereotype. Look around you and the racial climate in this country. Of course they deserve it.  As a general rule until a white person proves themselves I just dont trust them.


----------



## MizMolly

It is sad that the black posters on this thread appear to want the white race to be extinct, even the ones who are not racist or hateful. I have worked all my life, I don't treat people according to their skin color. I dislike criminals of all races. It is just a shame that all white people are being blamed for what some in history or what some even now have done against others. There is nothing I can do to change hateful minds, people will be hateful for their own reasons, even if unjustified.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> It is sad that the black posters on this thread appear to want the white race to be extinct, even the ones who are not racist or hateful. I have worked all my life, I don't treat people according to their skin color. I dislike criminals of all races. It is just a shame that all white people are being blamed for what some in history or what some even now have done against others. There is nothing I can do to change hateful minds, people will be hateful for their own reasons, even if unjustified.


How did you get that out of what I just posted?  This is the weirdness of white logic that baffles me.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that the black posters on this thread appear to want the white race to be extinct, even the ones who are not racist or hateful. I have worked all my life, I don't treat people according to their skin color. I dislike criminals of all races. It is just a shame that all white people are being blamed for what some in history or what some even now have done against others. There is nothing I can do to change hateful minds, people will be hateful for their own reasons, even if unjustified.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of what I just posted?  This is the weirdness of white logic that baffles me.
Click to expand...

You are always posting how the white race is inferior with recessive genes. I don't believe you have posted anything positive about whites. Your posts about whites is always negative, that is how I got that from your posts.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> It is sad that the black posters on this thread appear to want the white race to be extinct, even the ones who are not racist or hateful. I have worked all my life, I don't treat people according to their skin color. I dislike criminals of all races. It is just a shame that all white people are being blamed for what some in history or what some even now have done against others. There is nothing I can do to change hateful minds, people will be hateful for their own reasons, even if unjustified.




Not to worry Miss Molly , even God understands the whole suffering because of the few. Its just a human suffering that must be in this life. When God returns , the whole earth will suffer , both good and bad people. Land and animals will suffer ;there will be few exceptions

and there are none now.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that the black posters on this thread appear to want the white race to be extinct, even the ones who are not racist or hateful. I have worked all my life, I don't treat people according to their skin color. I dislike criminals of all races. It is just a shame that all white people are being blamed for what some in history or what some even now have done against others. There is nothing I can do to change hateful minds, people will be hateful for their own reasons, even if unjustified.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of what I just posted?  This is the weirdness of white logic that baffles me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always posting how the white race is inferior with recessive genes. I don't believe you have posted anything positive about whites. Your posts about whites is always negative, that is how I got that from your posts.
Click to expand...

I never just instigate a negative post about whites. I've never said the white race was inferior. Typically you are seeing me carry on a conversation with one of the resident racists. I have no qualms about letting them know I know who and what they are.


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single '_race_' has it's skeletons in the closet take your pick
> 
> fwiw, pre '_colonization_', tribal wars were routine ....
> 
> You may as well be _offended_ at the human race's collective amnesia
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> No race has as many graveyards in their closet as the white race and they are actually newcomers to the human race.
> 
> No pre colonial tribal wars were not routine. In most cases they were completely unheard of. Thats just more white boy propaganda to provide a rationalization for white genocide.
Click to expand...



Didn't read the link .....~S~


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> I've never said the white race was inferior.



So now the "cave chimps", as you call white people, are just as smart as blacks? 

Ok, we'll see in the future. This should be fun.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


Whites "have an inbred superiority complex"? Just look at Africa, a total mess, then look for example at North America, an advanced society. So not a complex, but a fact.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites "have an inbred superiority complex"? Just look at Africa, a total mess, then look for example at North America, an advanced society. So not a complex, but a fact.
Click to expand...



Humans are as they are , for a reason ;  and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it. It all has been destined.

Notice Ecclesiastes 7:13 ,"Consider the " Work of God" ,  for who can straighten out what he has bent?"

God is working this thing out ;  were just spectators;  when God bends you over , that's just how your going to live.

All of our consciousness has been bent in various differing ways.

But WHY?

Romans  11:32 , " For God has shut them ALL in unbelief ; that he might have mercy on THEM ALL!"

Whole races locked into patterns of thinking ; all of humanity  having their conscious seared.

Humans wondering WHY we are as we are. And all of them totally ignoring the book that holds the answers. Or perverting the book with useless interpretations.

So we run around like confused  entities ; trying to figure out what is man.

But the good news is that in the end ; God will show mercy to everyone.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites "have an inbred superiority complex"? Just look at Africa, a total mess, then look for example at North America, an advanced society. So not a complex, but a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are as they are , for a reason ;  and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it. It all has been destined.
> 
> Notice Ecclesiastes 7:13 ,"Consider the " Work of God" ,  for who can straighten out what he has bent?"
> 
> God is working this thing out ;  were just spectators;  when God bends you over , that's just how your going to live.
> 
> All of our consciousness has been bent in various differing ways.
> 
> But WHY?
> 
> Romans  11:32 , " For God has shut them ALL in unbelief ; that he might have mercy on THEM ALL!"
> 
> Whole races locked into patterns of thinking ; all of humanity  having their conscious seared.
> 
> Humans wondering WHY we are as we are. And all of them totally ignoring the book that holds the answers. Or perverting the book with useless interpretations.
> 
> So we run around like confused  entities ; trying to figure out what is man.
> 
> But the good news is that in the end ; God will show mercy to everyone.
Click to expand...

WTF? LOL!

You said "The white race has a serious selfish complex", yet you believe in the white god which they are happy to share with you. To quote Bugs Bunny, "what a maroon!"


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites "have an inbred superiority complex"? Just look at Africa, a total mess, then look for example at North America, an advanced society. So not a complex, but a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are as they are , for a reason ;  and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it. It all has been destined.
> 
> Notice Ecclesiastes 7:13 ,"Consider the " Work of God" ,  for who can straighten out what he has bent?"
> 
> God is working this thing out ;  were just spectators;  when God bends you over , that's just how your going to live.
> 
> All of our consciousness has been bent in various differing ways.
> 
> But WHY?
> 
> Romans  11:32 , " For God has shut them ALL in unbelief ; that he might have mercy on THEM ALL!"
> 
> Whole races locked into patterns of thinking ; all of humanity  having their conscious seared.
> 
> Humans wondering WHY we are as we are. And all of them totally ignoring the book that holds the answers. Or perverting the book with useless interpretations.
> 
> So we run around like confused  entities ; trying to figure out what is man.
> 
> But the good news is that in the end ; God will show mercy to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? LOL!
> 
> You said "The white race has a serious selfish complex", yet you believe in the white god which they are happy to share with you. To quote Bugs Bunny, "what a maroon!"
Click to expand...



There is no such thing as " The white god" , that is a creation of white people ; a serious result of their selfish complex - any savior must be white. I believe in a God that is not human , has no race or gender; is not like us.  Its possible God may have some kind of spirit form that resembles a human body , as far as having legs , arms , hands , feet , a head and torso;  but I really don't know ;I could make a biblical case for that. He may have wings ,may have animal like features ;  may have eyes like fire ,  may have none of these things ;  its just hard to say.

Also I hold no need to return your insults on my personage ,  I find such use of words as useless. I don't need to insult the personage of people ; my conversation has a strength of its own.

The words a strength of their own.

The terminology a wisdom of its own.

Welcome to thread.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites "have an inbred superiority complex"? Just look at Africa, a total mess, then look for example at North America, an advanced society. So not a complex, but a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are as they are , for a reason ;  and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it. It all has been destined.
> 
> Notice Ecclesiastes 7:13 ,"Consider the " Work of God" ,  for who can straighten out what he has bent?"
> 
> God is working this thing out ;  were just spectators;  when God bends you over , that's just how your going to live.
> 
> All of our consciousness has been bent in various differing ways.
> 
> But WHY?
> 
> Romans  11:32 , " For God has shut them ALL in unbelief ; that he might have mercy on THEM ALL!"
> 
> Whole races locked into patterns of thinking ; all of humanity  having their conscious seared.
> 
> Humans wondering WHY we are as we are. And all of them totally ignoring the book that holds the answers. Or perverting the book with useless interpretations.
> 
> So we run around like confused  entities ; trying to figure out what is man.
> 
> But the good news is that in the end ; God will show mercy to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? LOL!
> 
> You said "The white race has a serious selfish complex", yet you believe in the white god which they are happy to share with you. To quote Bugs Bunny, "what a maroon!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as " The white god" , that is a creation of white people ; a serious result of their selfish complex - any savior must be white. I believe in a God that is not human , has no race or gender; is not like us.  Its possible God may have some kind of spirit form that resembles a human body , as far as having legs , arms , hands , feet , a head and torso;  but I really don't know ;I could make a biblical case for that. He may have wings ,may have animal like features ;  may have eyes like fire ,  may have none of these things ;  its just hard to say.
> 
> Also I hold no need to return your insults on my personage ,  I find such use of words as useless. I don't need to insult the personage of people ; my conversation has a strength of its own.
> 
> The words a strength of their own.
> 
> The terminology a wisdom of its own.
> 
> Welcome to thread.
Click to expand...

So you think that you're better than everyone else. LOL! You just fell for the white man's god story and continue to con yourself that you have to obey some invisible concept. Stop being such a loser.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites "have an inbred superiority complex"? Just look at Africa, a total mess, then look for example at North America, an advanced society. So not a complex, but a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are as they are , for a reason ;  and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it. It all has been destined.
> 
> Notice Ecclesiastes 7:13 ,"Consider the " Work of God" ,  for who can straighten out what he has bent?"
> 
> God is working this thing out ;  were just spectators;  when God bends you over , that's just how your going to live.
> 
> All of our consciousness has been bent in various differing ways.
> 
> But WHY?
> 
> Romans  11:32 , " For God has shut them ALL in unbelief ; that he might have mercy on THEM ALL!"
> 
> Whole races locked into patterns of thinking ; all of humanity  having their conscious seared.
> 
> Humans wondering WHY we are as we are. And all of them totally ignoring the book that holds the answers. Or perverting the book with useless interpretations.
> 
> So we run around like confused  entities ; trying to figure out what is man.
> 
> But the good news is that in the end ; God will show mercy to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? LOL!
> 
> You said "The white race has a serious selfish complex", yet you believe in the white god which they are happy to share with you. To quote Bugs Bunny, "what a maroon!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as " The white god" , that is a creation of white people ; a serious result of their selfish complex - any savior must be white. I believe in a God that is not human , has no race or gender; is not like us.  Its possible God may have some kind of spirit form that resembles a human body , as far as having legs , arms , hands , feet , a head and torso;  but I really don't know ;I could make a biblical case for that. He may have wings ,may have animal like features ;  may have eyes like fire ,  may have none of these things ;  its just hard to say.
> 
> Also I hold no need to return your insults on my personage ,  I find such use of words as useless. I don't need to insult the personage of people ; my conversation has a strength of its own.
> 
> The words a strength of their own.
> 
> The terminology a wisdom of its own.
> 
> Welcome to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that you're better than everyone else. LOL! You just fell for the white man's god story and continue to con yourself that you have to obey some invisible concept. Stop being such a loser.
Click to expand...



I am the least person posting here;

Welcome to thread ;see how it grows.


----------



## Mickiel

I wonder what being white is doing to romance,  and has done to romantic relationships?

And I want to look at that.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said the white race was inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the "cave chimps", as you call white people, are just as smart as blacks?
> 
> Ok, we'll see in the future. This should be fun.
Click to expand...


Youre a great example of a cave chimp. You cant even read and you question if you are inferior to Black people?


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites "have an inbred superiority complex"? Just look at Africa, a total mess, then look for example at North America, an advanced society. So not a complex, but a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are as they are , for a reason ;  and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it. It all has been destined.
> 
> Notice Ecclesiastes 7:13 ,"Consider the " Work of God" ,  for who can straighten out what he has bent?"
> 
> God is working this thing out ;  were just spectators;  when God bends you over , that's just how your going to live.
> 
> All of our consciousness has been bent in various differing ways.
> 
> But WHY?
> 
> Romans  11:32 , " For God has shut them ALL in unbelief ; that he might have mercy on THEM ALL!"
> 
> Whole races locked into patterns of thinking ; all of humanity  having their conscious seared.
> 
> Humans wondering WHY we are as we are. And all of them totally ignoring the book that holds the answers. Or perverting the book with useless interpretations.
> 
> So we run around like confused  entities ; trying to figure out what is man.
> 
> But the good news is that in the end ; God will show mercy to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? LOL!
> 
> You said "The white race has a serious selfish complex", yet you believe in the white god which they are happy to share with you. To quote Bugs Bunny, "what a maroon!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as " The white god" , that is a creation of white people ; a serious result of their selfish complex - any savior must be white. I believe in a God that is not human , has no race or gender; is not like us.  Its possible God may have some kind of spirit form that resembles a human body , as far as having legs , arms , hands , feet , a head and torso;  but I really don't know ;I could make a biblical case for that. He may have wings ,may have animal like features ;  may have eyes like fire ,  may have none of these things ;  its just hard to say.
> 
> Also I hold no need to return your insults on my personage ,  I find such use of words as useless. I don't need to insult the personage of people ; my conversation has a strength of its own.
> 
> The words a strength of their own.
> 
> The terminology a wisdom of its own.
> 
> Welcome to thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that you're better than everyone else. LOL! You just fell for the white man's god story and continue to con yourself that you have to obey some invisible concept. Stop being such a loser.
Click to expand...

Most people are better than you especially Black people. Cave chimps such as yourself are an embarrassment to whites who already have enough strikes against them.


----------



## Liberty777

Things are changing for the worse, but it's not race issue. People are turning away from the Creator n leaning on their own understanding.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what being white is doing to romance,  and has done to romantic relationships?
> 
> And I want to look at that.


Whites have created a world were their females are to be helpless and unable to fend for themselves. Whites have cause anorexia and probably an increase in pedophiles.  Now you may ask how I could possibly include pedophilia as a symptom of white romantic philosophy.  Let me elaborate.  We know white males preyed upon and raped enslaved children.  For years white males have preferred their women look like 11 year old boys with breast jobs.  A full grown woman is something that is not ideal with white males.  They are called fat or overweight for just being a normal healthy weight.


----------



## Mickiel

Notice;

7 Things to Remember If You're a White Person Dating a Person of Color

Interacial Relationships


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Notice;
> 
> 7 Things to Remember If You're a White Person Dating a Person of Color
> 
> Interacial Relationships


Good article. sounds like something one of my ex's would have written.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Things are changing for the worse, but it's not race issue. People are turning away from the Creator n leaning on their own understanding.




Race issues area definite part of the pie of destruction, it cannot be subtracted.  People , for the most part , are not " Turning from God", they just never really were with God to begin with. Now there  are groups of believers who are turning  from God, but they are not doing it willingly , they are being deceived and keenly misled.  Growing small groups are turning from their belief in creation;  but they were never real believers in God. Just luke warm passive believers.

But millions of humans are "Leaning on their own understanding ", which is not a bad thing to do, its just a bad thing for a person who is conscious of God to do.


----------



## sparky

One from the way back machine....
~S~


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are changing for the worse, but it's not race issue. People are turning away from the Creator n leaning on their own understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race issues area definite part of the pie of destruction, it cannot be subtracted.  People , for the most part , are not " Turning from God", they just never really were with God to begin with. Now there  are groups of believers who are turning  from God, but they are not doing it willingly , they are being deceived and keenly misled.  Growing small groups are turning from their belief in creation;  but they were never real believers in God. Just luke warm passive believers.
> 
> But millions of humans are "Leaning on their own understanding ", which is not a bad thing to do, its just a bad thing for a person who is conscious of God to do.
Click to expand...

Well spoken, I can agree with that.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Liberty777

Is diversity a pipe dream? Can it work, or are humans to proud?


----------



## sparky

pride before the fall.....~S~


----------



## MaryL

I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what being white is doing to romance,  and has done to romantic relationships?
> 
> And I want to look at that.


White people don't instinctively abandon their offspring like black males do.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I've never said the white race was inferior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the "cave chimps", as you call white people, are just as smart as blacks?
> 
> Ok, we'll see in the future. This should be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Youre a great example of a cave chimp. You cant even read and you question if you are inferior to Black people? *
Click to expand...

That didn't take long for you to prove yourself wrong.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Cave chimps such as yourself are an embarrassment to whites who already have enough strikes against them.


So whites are inferior to blacks or do blacks also "have enough strikes against them"?


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what being white is doing to romance,  and has done to romantic relationships?
> 
> And I want to look at that.
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't instinctively abandon their offspring like black males do.
Click to expand...



So your suggesting that whites don't leave their children? Are you sure you want to try that as a true statement? Because  its not true.

Sadly some black men do abandon their children.

But all men have done that.


So why  make a false statement; or other words , tell a lie? Which opens another area in relationships ;  if I ask why do white men lie in relationships , I cannot include in with that a suggestion that no other race of men lie ?  That could not be true.

But its still true that white men do lie a lot in their relationships. In other words , they are good at  " Deceiving." And have used that arcane ability in all other aspects of life , including business. This has affected the whole society.

So what we do in relationships effect the whole. And I want to look at that.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest therapy for your problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
Click to expand...


So?  What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest therapy for your problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
Click to expand...



If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.


----------



## Mickiel

Relationships is basically how we treat people.
 How do whites treat people?

Lets look at that.


----------



## Mickiel

In my personal relationships with white women , I find them to be very kind ,giving , submissive and supporting. They were not arrogant ; some were spiritual , others  into new age things.   They did not understand black women, and rarely understood the black experience. They had plenty of questions concerning black people , because they really did not know the answers.

And  yet they stayed within a few miles reach. They were not really spending quality time with blacks. Not connecting with each other.

I was asked is "Diversity realistic";  would it help?

Well it depends ;it can help  ,  it should help  ,  but it depends on the people. Black and white people are posting together  in this section of the site ; is it helping?

?????


----------



## Mickiel

In my view , white women can be good for interacial relations in society,  those who tend to be more down to earth ;not the white women who have their noses stuck up in the air.  And not the fearful ones.  So White women can be key in cultural exchange.


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> In my personal relationships with white women , I find them to be very kind ,giving , submissive and supporting. They were not arrogant ; some were spiritual , others  into new age things.   They did not understand black women, and rarely understood the black experience. They had plenty of questions concerning black people , because they really did not know the answers.
> 
> And  yet they stayed within a few miles reach. They were not really spending quality time with blacks. Not connecting with each other.
> 
> I was asked is "Diversity realistic";  would it help?
> 
> Well it depends ;it can help  ,  it should help  ,  but it depends on the people. Black and white people are posting together  in this section of the site ; is it helping?
> 
> ?????


Sure it helps. But I think one mistake we are all guilty of at one time or another is using the word most. Most whites, most blacks, most etc...


----------



## KissMy

Whites are unhappy being slaves supporting blacks with Welfare & being robbed.
Blacks are unhappy being rejected for jobs so they take Welfare & commit crimes.
Being White just means you are pissed about different shit than Blacks.


----------



## Mickiel

In interracial black white relationships , 73 % of the time its a black man with a white woman. Interesting isn't it; notice ;

Statistics on Interracial Relationships

White women are way more willing to cross that barrier. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Mickiel

Its because white women have more love than white men. More love for humanity. When we wonder what it is like to be white and have relations with the world you subdued, remember the monster can create a bunch of more monsters in other cultures that will be born into future generations. When you defeat a race or enslave a race , your going to have to deal with their children ; your white children may be taught to forget history ,  but not all of those belittled cultures will have a blind forgetful lineage.

You don't heal history with forgetfulness , you heal it with love ,mercy , grace and kindness ;  something that lives mostly in your women. So women have to lead in this  revolting development.


----------



## dfens

These unfortunate white women are in for a hard life lesson.


----------



## KissMy

Mickiel said:


> Its because white women have more love than white men. More love for humanity. When we wonder what it is like to be white and have relations with the world you subdued, remember the monster can create a bunch of more monsters in other cultures that will be born into future generations. When you defeat a race or enslave a race , your going to have to deal with their children ; your white children may be taught to forget history ,  but not all of those belittled cultures will have a blind forgetful lineage.
> 
> You don't heal history with forgetfulness , you heal it with love ,mercy , grace and kindness ;  something that lives mostly in your women. So women have to lead in this  revolting development.



We did not enslave a race!

1 percent of Whites in the US enslaved Blacks. 3,000 US Blacks owned over 20,000 black slaves in the year 1860. That was 28 percent of free US blacks owned slaves, which was 28 times higher percentage than that of free US whites who owned slaves.

It was the US Whites who fought & died to free all the US Blacks.

Two-thirds of ALL whites came to the colonies in some form of bondage. Legal papers on both sides of the ocean referred to them as "slaves." White slaves outnumbered black slaves in America throughout the 1600s.

Hundreds of thousands of white slaves were kidnapped and brought to America; their middle-passage death rates were comparable to those of black slaves; they were sold at auction and traded for livestock, they were routinely beaten—sometimes to death—and an estimated one half of them died before gaining freedom. It's possible that more whites came to America against their will than blacks. Historians from both ends of the political spectrum say that white slaves were treated worse than black slaves.

American blacks enjoy the highest standard of living of any black population on earth. Their average per capita income is TWENTY to FIFTY times higher than in any of the African countries from where they were displaced. Here in the USA whether you are born black or white, you aren't born in debt to anyone. You were BORN FREE except for taxes.

For 500 years Africans owned white people as slaves! The empire of Carthage transported white slaves to Africa. The African Moors ruled Spain for 500 years and sent white Christian slaves to Egypt. And poor, defenseless white kids were kidnapped by Muslims during the Children's Crusade and sold into Egyptian slavery. That's more than twice as long as the USA has even been in existence!


----------



## sparky

MaryL said:


> I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?



Actually , one '_white guy_' from Tx ventured into doing just that ....>>>

Black Like Me



> _*Black Like Me*_, first published in 1961, is a nonfiction book by journalist John Howard Griffin recounting his journey in theDeep South of the United States, at a time when African-Americans lived under apartheid-like conditions. Griffin was awhite native of Dallas, Texas, who had his skin temporarily darkened to pass as a black man.








~S~


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> Relationships is basically how we treat people.
> How do whites treat people?
> 
> Lets look at that.



Ah, well ....., can i take it you're not quite up to celebrating Columbus day with us Mickiel?

~S~


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> Well it depends ;it can help  ,  it should help  ,  but it depends on the people. Black and white people are posting together  in this section of the site ; is it helping?
> 
> ?????



Well, race riots lack luster in ascii Mickiel ......~S~


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what being white is doing to romance,  and has done to romantic relationships?
> 
> And I want to look at that.
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't instinctively abandon their offspring like black males do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your suggesting that whites don't leave their children? Are you sure you want to try that as a true statement? Because  its not true.
> 
> Sadly some black men do abandon their children.
> 
> But all men have done that.
> 
> 
> So why  make a false statement; or other words , tell a lie? Which opens another area in relationships ;  if I ask why do white men lie in relationships , I cannot include in with that a suggestion that no other race of men lie ?  That could not be true.
> 
> But its still true that white men do lie a lot in their relationships. In other words , they are good at  " Deceiving." And have used that arcane ability in all other aspects of life , including business. This has affected the whole society.
> 
> So what we do in relationships effect the whole. And I want to look at that.
Click to expand...

Black males are more likely to abandon their offspring than whites, and probably than every other race except jackals.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest therapy for your problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
Click to expand...


Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?  

My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relationships is basically how we treat people.
> How do whites treat people?
> 
> Lets look at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well ....., can i take it you're not quite up to celebrating Columbus day with us Mickiel?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



I only celebrated  Mothers day and Thanksgiving day in my life time ;  the other days I ignored. Columbus day , Christmas , Easter ,valentines day; and so on were all meaningless to me.  And most of those days have pagan origins; So I do not care for them.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest therapy for your problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
Click to expand...



Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?

Will you allow it?

Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?


----------



## Mickiel

KissMy said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because white women have more love than white men. More love for humanity. When we wonder what it is like to be white and have relations with the world you subdued, remember the monster can create a bunch of more monsters in other cultures that will be born into future generations. When you defeat a race or enslave a race , your going to have to deal with their children ; your white children may be taught to forget history ,  but not all of those belittled cultures will have a blind forgetful lineage.
> 
> You don't heal history with forgetfulness , you heal it with love ,mercy , grace and kindness ;  something that lives mostly in your women. So women have to lead in this  revolting development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not enslave a race!
> 
> 1 percent of Whites in the US enslaved Blacks. 3,000 US Blacks owned over 20,000 black slaves in the year 1860. That was 28 percent of free US blacks owned slaves, which was 28 times higher percentage than that of free US whites who owned slaves.
> 
> It was the US Whites who fought & died to free all the US Blacks.
> 
> Two-thirds of ALL whites came to the colonies in some form of bondage. Legal papers on both sides of the ocean referred to them as "slaves." White slaves outnumbered black slaves in America throughout the 1600s.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of white slaves were kidnapped and brought to America; their middle-passage death rates were comparable to those of black slaves; they were sold at auction and traded for livestock, they were routinely beaten—sometimes to death—and an estimated one half of them died before gaining freedom. It's possible that more whites came to America against their will than blacks. Historians from both ends of the political spectrum say that white slaves were treated worse than black slaves.
> 
> American blacks enjoy the highest standard of living of any black population on earth. Their average per capita income is TWENTY to FIFTY times higher than in any of the African countries from where they were displaced. Here in the USA whether you are born black or white, you aren't born in debt to anyone. You were BORN FREE except for taxes.
> 
> For 500 years Africans owned white people as slaves! The empire of Carthage transported white slaves to Africa. The African Moors ruled Spain for 500 years and sent white Christian slaves to Egypt. And poor, defenseless white kids were kidnapped by Muslims during the Children's Crusade and sold into Egyptian slavery. That's more than twice as long as the USA has even been in existence!
Click to expand...



I disagree , over 20 million black  slaves were brought to America , show me any stats about white slaves that eclipses that.

This I got to see!

Notice ;

Facts about the Slave Trade and Slavery | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest therapy for your problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
Click to expand...

What do you have to gripe about? Whites brought your ancestors over here and then set them free. Would you rather be in Africa still trying to make your way out of there? Show a little gratitude.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest therapy for your problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
Click to expand...


Go get a job and stop your incessant whining about the color of your skin.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get a job and stop your incessant whining about the color of your skin.
Click to expand...



Oh come now , tolerate this thread ;do it just for the white in me. I am disabled; but I worked  for 46 years before I became disabled last year. I have lung cancer, but its been in remission for a year and a half ;  so I write;

I got nothing better to do.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> I got nothing better to do.


Try drugs. You know you want to.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get a job and stop your incessant whining about the color of your skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , tolerate this thread ;do it just for the white in me. I am disabled; but I worked  for 46 years before I became disabled last year. I have lung cancer, but its been in remission for a year and a half ;  so I write;
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
Click to expand...


Well, if you were busy, you wouldn't be wasting all of your time thinking about these things.  Just trying to help!   

Sorry about your cancer.  Glad to hear you are in remission.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What whites did to the Shawnee ;
> 
> Chief Tecumseh urges Indians to unite against whites - Jul 02, 1809 - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have to gripe about? Whites brought your ancestors over here and then set them free. Would you rather be in Africa still trying to make your way out of there? Show a little gratitude.
Click to expand...



I am proud of you Mudda, you wrote 4 sentences without cursing. See how much better that is? Thank you.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Try drugs. You know you want to.
Click to expand...


I am already on plenty of drugs , it comes along with cancer. My med list is long.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have to gripe about? Whites brought your ancestors over here and then set them free. Would you rather be in Africa still trying to make your way out of there? Show a little gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of you Mudda, you wrote 4 sentences without cursing. See how much better that is? Thank you.
Click to expand...

And you see how much better we all get along when you give us our props for bringing your ancestors over here?


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get a job and stop your incessant whining about the color of your skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , tolerate this thread ;do it just for the white in me. I am disabled; but I worked  for 46 years before I became disabled last year. I have lung cancer, but its been in remission for a year and a half ;  so I write;
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you were busy, you wouldn't be wasting all of your time thinking about these things.  Just trying to help!
> 
> Sorry about your cancer.  Glad to hear you are in remission.  Best wishes to you.
Click to expand...



Well thank you. I am doing just fine.

And I like thinking; and I do not consider thinking , or meditating to be a waste of time.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Try drugs. You know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am already on plenty of drugs , it comes along with cancer. My med list is long.
Click to expand...

Ya, but you know you want some "heron", as it's mispronounced on the street. It's genetic.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get a job and stop your incessant whining about the color of your skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , tolerate this thread ;do it just for the white in me. I am disabled; but I worked  for 46 years before I became disabled last year. I have lung cancer, but its been in remission for a year and a half ;  so I write;
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you were busy, you wouldn't be wasting all of your time thinking about these things.  Just trying to help!
> 
> Sorry about your cancer.  Glad to hear you are in remission.  Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you. I am doing just fine.
> 
> And I like thinking; and I do not consider thinking , or meditating to be a waste of time.
Click to expand...


Race baiting is not really thinking though, or at least not on a deeper plane.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't already understand , don't worry about it?  Just put it on your list of things to gripe about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have to gripe about? Whites brought your ancestors over here and then set them free. Would you rather be in Africa still trying to make your way out of there? Show a little gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of you Mudda, you wrote 4 sentences without cursing. See how much better that is? Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see how much better we all get along when you give us our props for bringing your ancestors over here?
Click to expand...



Well it was destiny for us to be brought here. This place is not better than Africa , its just " A different place to live in." I like America , but I like Africa to.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Try drugs. You know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am already on plenty of drugs , it comes along with cancer. My med list is long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but you know you want some "heron", as it's mispronounced on the street. It's genetic.
Click to expand...



No , I do not want those kinds of drugs. I never took drugs in my life. I never was sick in my life until last year.  And I am 61.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go get a job and stop your incessant whining about the color of your skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , tolerate this thread ;do it just for the white in me. I am disabled; but I worked  for 46 years before I became disabled last year. I have lung cancer, but its been in remission for a year and a half ;  so I write;
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you were busy, you wouldn't be wasting all of your time thinking about these things.  Just trying to help!
> 
> Sorry about your cancer.  Glad to hear you are in remission.  Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you. I am doing just fine.
> 
> And I like thinking; and I do not consider thinking , or meditating to be a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race baiting is not really thinking though, or at least not on a deeper plane.
Click to expand...



Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.

But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;

much.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go get a job and stop your incessant whining about the color of your skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , tolerate this thread ;do it just for the white in me. I am disabled; but I worked  for 46 years before I became disabled last year. I have lung cancer, but its been in remission for a year and a half ;  so I write;
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you were busy, you wouldn't be wasting all of your time thinking about these things.  Just trying to help!
> 
> Sorry about your cancer.  Glad to hear you are in remission.  Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you. I am doing just fine.
> 
> And I like thinking; and I do not consider thinking , or meditating to be a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race baiting is not really thinking though, or at least not on a deeper plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.
> 
> But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;
> 
> much.
Click to expand...


Since you are ill with a terminal disease, wouldn't you rather leave a POSITIVE mark on the world?


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now , tolerate this thread ;do it just for the white in me. I am disabled; but I worked  for 46 years before I became disabled last year. I have lung cancer, but its been in remission for a year and a half ;  so I write;
> 
> I got nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were busy, you wouldn't be wasting all of your time thinking about these things.  Just trying to help!
> 
> Sorry about your cancer.  Glad to hear you are in remission.  Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you. I am doing just fine.
> 
> And I like thinking; and I do not consider thinking , or meditating to be a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race baiting is not really thinking though, or at least not on a deeper plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.
> 
> But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are ill with a terminal disease, wouldn't you rather leave a POSITIVE mark on the world?
Click to expand...



I am in remission, if it last 5 years , they consider you cured. My prognosis is good. But only 1/3 with my condition survive ; so I live with positive hope. And I am making marks on this world;

all over the internet;

but my marks do hurt this world .  They are far differing kinds of marks ;  and I know they are not liked by many. I don't do it to be liked.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were busy, you wouldn't be wasting all of your time thinking about these things.  Just trying to help!
> 
> Sorry about your cancer.  Glad to hear you are in remission.  Best wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you. I am doing just fine.
> 
> And I like thinking; and I do not consider thinking , or meditating to be a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race baiting is not really thinking though, or at least not on a deeper plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.
> 
> But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are ill with a terminal disease, wouldn't you rather leave a POSITIVE mark on the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in remission, if it last 5 years , they consider you cured. My prognosis is good. But only 1/3 with my condition survive ; so I live with positive hope. And I am making marks on this world;
> 
> all over the internet;
> 
> but my marks do hurt this world .  They are far differing kinds of marks ;  and I know they are not liked by many. I don't do it to be liked.
Click to expand...


I said POSITIVE marks.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you. I am doing just fine.
> 
> And I like thinking; and I do not consider thinking , or meditating to be a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race baiting is not really thinking though, or at least not on a deeper plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.
> 
> But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are ill with a terminal disease, wouldn't you rather leave a POSITIVE mark on the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in remission, if it last 5 years , they consider you cured. My prognosis is good. But only 1/3 with my condition survive ; so I live with positive hope. And I am making marks on this world;
> 
> all over the internet;
> 
> but my marks do hurt this world .  They are far differing kinds of marks ;  and I know they are not liked by many. I don't do it to be liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said POSITIVE marks.
Click to expand...



Oh underneath they are positive ,but on the surface they are not. This world consist of surface dwellers; I just go deeper. And in wondering what its like to be white ,I will go deeper into that in this thread. If the surface dwellers  view it with their mentality ;  they will just be drowned ;  they won't like it.

But if they think with me

swim with me
they may at least understand some of it. Some of what it is like to be black.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race baiting is not really thinking though, or at least not on a deeper plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.
> 
> But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are ill with a terminal disease, wouldn't you rather leave a POSITIVE mark on the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in remission, if it last 5 years , they consider you cured. My prognosis is good. But only 1/3 with my condition survive ; so I live with positive hope. And I am making marks on this world;
> 
> all over the internet;
> 
> but my marks do hurt this world .  They are far differing kinds of marks ;  and I know they are not liked by many. I don't do it to be liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said POSITIVE marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh underneath they are positive ,but on the surface they are not. This world consist of surface dwellers; I just go deeper. And in wondering what its like to be white ,I will go deeper into that in this thread. If the surface dwellers  view it with their mentality ;  they will just be drowned ;  they won't like it.
> 
> But if they think with me
> 
> swim with me
> they may at least understand some of it. Some of what it is like to be black.
Click to expand...


I really don't see you making many "positive" marks.  People like you and your posting friend in this thread just widen the divide.


----------



## Mudda

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.
> 
> But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;
> 
> much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are ill with a terminal disease, wouldn't you rather leave a POSITIVE mark on the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in remission, if it last 5 years , they consider you cured. My prognosis is good. But only 1/3 with my condition survive ; so I live with positive hope. And I am making marks on this world;
> 
> all over the internet;
> 
> but my marks do hurt this world .  They are far differing kinds of marks ;  and I know they are not liked by many. I don't do it to be liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said POSITIVE marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh underneath they are positive ,but on the surface they are not. This world consist of surface dwellers; I just go deeper. And in wondering what its like to be white ,I will go deeper into that in this thread. If the surface dwellers  view it with their mentality ;  they will just be drowned ;  they won't like it.
> 
> But if they think with me
> 
> swim with me
> they may at least understand some of it. Some of what it is like to be black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see you making many "positive" marks.  People like you and your posting friend in this thread just widen the divide.
Click to expand...

Didn't you hear him? He says he's better than you. Now stop bothering him, he's busy hating himself for being black.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry about things that happened hundreds of years ago?
> 
> My list?  I think you are the one who is griping here?  No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have to gripe about? Whites brought your ancestors over here and then set them free. Would you rather be in Africa still trying to make your way out of there? Show a little gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of you Mudda, you wrote 4 sentences without cursing. See how much better that is? Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see how much better we all get along when you give us our props for bringing your ancestors over here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was destiny for us to be brought here. This place is not better than Africa , its just " A different place to live in." I like America , but I like Africa to.
Click to expand...

Not only is the US better than Africa, but so is every other place on earth.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you must excuse me ;on this thread , I will stomp on whites a bit.
> 
> But just a little ; not to worry though , I am not going to hurt them;
> 
> much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are ill with a terminal disease, wouldn't you rather leave a POSITIVE mark on the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am in remission, if it last 5 years , they consider you cured. My prognosis is good. But only 1/3 with my condition survive ; so I live with positive hope. And I am making marks on this world;
> 
> all over the internet;
> 
> but my marks do hurt this world .  They are far differing kinds of marks ;  and I know they are not liked by many. I don't do it to be liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said POSITIVE marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh underneath they are positive ,but on the surface they are not. This world consist of surface dwellers; I just go deeper. And in wondering what its like to be white ,I will go deeper into that in this thread. If the surface dwellers  view it with their mentality ;  they will just be drowned ;  they won't like it.
> 
> But if they think with me
> 
> swim with me
> they may at least understand some of it. Some of what it is like to be black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see you making many "positive" marks.  People like you and your posting friend in this thread just widen the divide.
Click to expand...



I know you don't see it ,most whites don't. They don't see themselves either. And I have no friends on thread ; I walk alone in my views. My path is different. I am not in this for my views to be  understood ;

I ask only for the right to do what you are doing ;

posting your views.


----------



## ChrisL

I think you self perpetuate your own issues.


----------



## ChrisL

If you did other things and were busy, you wouldn't be having the time to dwell on such issues.  Most people (white or whatever skin color) take everyone as an individual.  Of course, message boards are going to have a tendency to attract extremists and people who are not in the norm.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> If you did other things and were busy, you wouldn't be having the time to dwell on such issues.  Most people (white or whatever skin color) take everyone as an individual.  Of course, message boards are going to have a tendency to attract extremists and people who are not in the norm.




I dwell on such issues that interest me. And judging by the views this thread is getting ; it interest others as well.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am griping a little bit, but the constant griping of whites in this section about blacks , is what drew me here to begin with. So will you allow me to continue to gripe?  May I ? I mean there are plenty of white griping threads on board;  may the blacks have at least this one?
> 
> Will you allow it?
> 
> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have to gripe about? Whites brought your ancestors over here and then set them free. Would you rather be in Africa still trying to make your way out of there? Show a little gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of you Mudda, you wrote 4 sentences without cursing. See how much better that is? Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see how much better we all get along when you give us our props for bringing your ancestors over here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was destiny for us to be brought here. This place is not better than Africa , its just " A different place to live in." I like America , but I like Africa to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only is the US better than Africa, but so is every other place on earth.
Click to expand...



I like Africa , and the US too.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you did other things and were busy, you wouldn't be having the time to dwell on such issues.  Most people (white or whatever skin color) take everyone as an individual.  Of course, message boards are going to have a tendency to attract extremists and people who are not in the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dwell on such issues that interest me. And judging by the views this thread is getting ; it interest others as well.
Click to expand...


Most people aren't dwelling on their skin color, sorry to break it to you.  It's not like we get up in the morning, look in a mirror, and say "oh how nice to be white!"    It's something I don't hear about at work or during social engagements, I don't see white people or black people starting fights with each other because of it, and it's not something that comes up in conversation.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you did other things and were busy, you wouldn't be having the time to dwell on such issues.  Most people (white or whatever skin color) take everyone as an individual.  Of course, message boards are going to have a tendency to attract extremists and people who are not in the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dwell on such issues that interest me. And judging by the views this thread is getting ; it interest others as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people aren't dwelling on their skin color, sorry to break it to you.  It's not like we get up in the morning, look in a mirror, and say "oh how nice to be white!"    It's something I don't hear about at work or during social engagements, I don't see white people or black people starting fights with each other because of it, and it's not something that comes up in conversation.
Click to expand...



In my world ,it means something. In my experience color means something. In my life it has always meant something.

My color meant something yesterday

It means something today

and it will mean something tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you did other things and were busy, you wouldn't be having the time to dwell on such issues.  Most people (white or whatever skin color) take everyone as an individual.  Of course, message boards are going to have a tendency to attract extremists and people who are not in the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dwell on such issues that interest me. And judging by the views this thread is getting ; it interest others as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people aren't dwelling on their skin color, sorry to break it to you.  It's not like we get up in the morning, look in a mirror, and say "oh how nice to be white!"    It's something I don't hear about at work or during social engagements, I don't see white people or black people starting fights with each other because of it, and it's not something that comes up in conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my world ,it means something. In my experience color means something. In my life it has always meant something.
> 
> My color meant something yesterday
> 
> It means something today
> 
> and it will mean something tomorrow.
Click to expand...


Because you dwell on it.  A dumb way to spend your life.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you did other things and were busy, you wouldn't be having the time to dwell on such issues.  Most people (white or whatever skin color) take everyone as an individual.  Of course, message boards are going to have a tendency to attract extremists and people who are not in the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dwell on such issues that interest me. And judging by the views this thread is getting ; it interest others as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people aren't dwelling on their skin color, sorry to break it to you.  It's not like we get up in the morning, look in a mirror, and say "oh how nice to be white!"    It's something I don't hear about at work or during social engagements, I don't see white people or black people starting fights with each other because of it, and it's not something that comes up in conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my world ,it means something. In my experience color means something. In my life it has always meant something.
> 
> My color meant something yesterday
> 
> It means something today
> 
> and it will mean something tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you dwell on it.  A dumb way to spend your life.
Click to expand...



I am enjoying it. Even doing this thread is a thrill.

Its my pleasure.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I'm just letting you know that most white people I know are not even thinking about being white.  It's not something that we sit and contemplate about.  

And then there are just ignorant people who hate everything.  So?  You just don't have anything to do with those kind of people.  And those kind of people can be any skin color.  Jerks are jerks.  Not much you can do about that.


----------



## Liberty777

Why is the divorse rate so much higher when a white woman is married to a black male vs. A black woman married to white male?


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have to gripe about? Whites brought your ancestors over here and then set them free. Would you rather be in Africa still trying to make your way out of there? Show a little gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of you Mudda, you wrote 4 sentences without cursing. See how much better that is? Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see how much better we all get along when you give us our props for bringing your ancestors over here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was destiny for us to be brought here. This place is not better than Africa , its just " A different place to live in." I like America , but I like Africa to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only is the US better than Africa, but so is every other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like Africa , and the US too.
Click to expand...

Because you still have the jungle gene in you.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Well, I'm just letting you know that most white people I know are not even thinking about being white.  It's not something that we sit and contemplate about.
> 
> And then there are just ignorant people who hate everything.  So?  You just don't have anything to do with those kind of people.  And those kind of people can be any skin color.  Jerks are jerks.  Not much you can do about that.




Well I am thinking about just what it is like to be white, and what whites do in romance that affect this world? Well in romance women want to think of themselves as being attractive, oh but how the white race has "white washed" the business of beauty in the world  ;  and that has seriously affected women and romance  all over the world.

Notice with me;

Beauty Whitewashed: How White Ideals Exclude Women of Color


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?


Acting what way? Walking while being Black?


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave chimps such as yourself are an embarrassment to whites who already have enough strikes against them.
> 
> 
> 
> So whites are inferior to blacks or do blacks also "have enough strikes against them"?
Click to expand...

You are inferior to everyone especially Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what being white is doing to romance,  and has done to romantic relationships?
> 
> And I want to look at that.
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't instinctively abandon their offspring like black males do.
Click to expand...

Of course they do. They did during slavery and have continued to do it now.


----------



## Asclepias

dfens said:


> These unfortunate white women are in for a hard life lesson.


They dont think they are unfortunate. They like hard things.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Why is the divorse rate so much higher when a white woman is married to a black male vs. A black woman married to white male?


From what I have seen white women go downhill fast after 25. Black women get more and more beautiful as they age.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the divorse rate so much higher when a white woman is married to a black male vs. A black woman married to white male?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen white women go downhill fast after 25. Black women get more and more beautiful as they age.
Click to expand...

Now that's just shallow man.


----------



## Mickiel

The earth is completely subject to powerful suggestion; the media magnifies this power of suggestion. The white race and religion ,  in my view , has used these to very powerful effects on this world.

Lies can be made true ;misconceptions can shape whole cultures ; old moral standards can be slurred , even the bible itself can be perverted.  Romance has been perverted ; religion has been perverted ; education has been perverted ; morals have been perverted ; children have been perverted ; cultures have been infected ; governments have been distorted ;  the reach of this is endless and has resulted in the seduction of the human mind.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the divorse rate so much higher when a white woman is married to a black male vs. A black woman married to white male?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen white women go downhill fast after 25. Black women get more and more beautiful as they age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just shallow man.
Click to expand...

Thats just one possible answer.  It just happened to be the first one that occurred to me and you know its true.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the divorse rate so much higher when a white woman is married to a black male vs. A black woman married to white male?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen white women go downhill fast after 25. Black women get more and more beautiful as they age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just shallow man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just one possible answer.  It just happened to be the first one that occurred to me and you know its true.
Click to expand...

I would disagree. Spanish women to me age the worse.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the divorse rate so much higher when a white woman is married to a black male vs. A black woman married to white male?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen white women go downhill fast after 25. Black women get more and more beautiful as they age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just shallow man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just one possible answer.  It just happened to be the first one that occurred to me and you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would disagree. Spanish women to me age the worse.
Click to expand...

Depends. If they are racially Black or Native American they dont age as fast as the white Spanish.


----------



## Mickiel

If you want a pulse of what race relations are like in a nation , look at romance a bit closer. It will always reveal a different look ;  a love look ; a compassionate look;

Notice ;
Race and Romance

Black women have an uneven field ; notice the excellent graphs in this article;

http://freakonomics.com/2010/03/03/race-and-romance-an-uneven-playing-field-for-black-women/


----------



## Mickiel

I ran across a surprising show by Phil Donahue :


His guest ; Louis Farakhan.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> Acting what way? Walking while being Black?
Click to expand...

Let me characterize this in a far different less polarized way. Being a black male shouldn't  let you off the hook for acting like an ignorant neurotic violent stereotype thug. Oh stop feigning shock at that revelation. It's real and it's akin to the high black on black murder rate. Don't blame me, I  am just the messenger. And those are just facts.  Lets all just look at the facts and stop the mind games. Please.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> Acting what way? Walking while being Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me characterize this in a far different less polarized way. Being a black male shouldn't  let you off the hook for acting like an ignorant neurotic violent stereotype thug. Oh stop feigning shock at that revelation. It's real and it's akin to the high black on black murder rate. Don't blame me, I  am just the messenger. And those are just facts.  Lets all just look at the facts and stop the mind games. Please.
Click to expand...

Luckily I dont think much of your ability to render facts correctly. If all Black males acted like ignorant, neurotic, violent thugs it would just give white cops the excuse to shoot all of them. Since whites are actually the ignorant, neurotic, violent, inferiority complex possessing thugs we know there are no mind games involved. Only cognitive dissonance on the part of whites that pretend their present/history doesn't show them to be the most violent savages to ever roam the planet.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> Acting what way? Walking while being Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me characterize this in a far different less polarized way. Being a black male shouldn't  let you off the hook for acting like an ignorant neurotic violent stereotype thug. Oh stop feigning shock at that revelation. It's real and it's akin to the high black on black murder rate. Don't blame me, I  am just the messenger. And those are just facts.  Lets all just look at the facts and stop the mind games. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily I dont think much of your ability to render facts correctly. If all Black males acted like ignorant, neurotic, violent thugs it would just give white cops the excuse to shoot all of them. Since whites are actually the ignorant, neurotic, violent, inferiority complex possessing thugs we know there are no mind games involved. Only cognitive dissonance on the part of whites that pretend their present/history doesn't show them to be the most violent savages to ever roam the planet.
Click to expand...

Luckily for you, you don't live in the real world. I never said ALL black males. And pretending it's a fault of mine for noticing   POOR black male violence, really?  More race shaming by yet another Pollyanna archetype liberal.


----------



## Liberty777

So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> Acting what way? Walking while being Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me characterize this in a far different less polarized way. Being a black male shouldn't  let you off the hook for acting like an ignorant neurotic violent stereotype thug. Oh stop feigning shock at that revelation. It's real and it's akin to the high black on black murder rate. Don't blame me, I  am just the messenger. And those are just facts.  Lets all just look at the facts and stop the mind games. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily I dont think much of your ability to render facts correctly. If all Black males acted like ignorant, neurotic, violent thugs it would just give white cops the excuse to shoot all of them. Since whites are actually the ignorant, neurotic, violent, inferiority complex possessing thugs we know there are no mind games involved. Only cognitive dissonance on the part of whites that pretend their present/history doesn't show them to be the most violent savages to ever roam the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily for you, you don't live in the real world. I never said ALL black males. And pretending it's a fault of mine for noticing   POOR black male violence, really?  More race shaming by yet another Pollyanna archetype liberal.
Click to expand...

Are all Black males not Black males?  Of course you said all Black males. I never said it was your fault for noticing anything. I just pointed out your cognitive dissonance that _*prevents *_you from seeing whites are savages.


----------



## MaryL

Liberty777 said:


> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?


We are all half something. Why do we always come down on white anger and then excuse black anger? Why do we focus on the relatively  tiny white cop/black victims/perpetrators and then minimize the far larger black crime rates ? Black on white, black on black murders, the high black crime  WHY are they always downplayed? That isn't helping race relations one iota.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?
> 
> 
> 
> We are all half something. Why do we always come down on white anger and then excuse black anger? Why do we focus on the relatively  tiny white cop/black victims/perpetrators and then minimize the far larger black crime rates ? Black on white, black on black murders, the high black crime  WHY are they always downplayed? That isn't helping race relations one iota.
Click to expand...

I'm not half anything. I am mostly Black then NA and some irish.  We come down on whites because they created this dynamic with these things called slavery, Jim Crow, etc.

We focus on white cops specifically because they are not supposed to be criminals since they get paid to uphold the law. We dont down play Black on Black crime but we do down play white on white crime. The question I need answered is why do whites pretend Black on Black crime is the same thing as white paid servants supposedly upholding the law but turning into criminals shooting Black people just because they are Black?


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it's like to be black and be racially profiled/ stereotyped? Perhaps, not acting that way? Hmm, could it be that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> Acting what way? Walking while being Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me characterize this in a far different less polarized way. Being a black male shouldn't  let you off the hook for acting like an ignorant neurotic violent stereotype thug. Oh stop feigning shock at that revelation. It's real and it's akin to the high black on black murder rate. Don't blame me, I  am just the messenger. And those are just facts.  Lets all just look at the facts and stop the mind games. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily I dont think much of your ability to render facts correctly. If all Black males acted like ignorant, neurotic, violent thugs it would just give white cops the excuse to shoot all of them. Since whites are actually the ignorant, neurotic, violent, inferiority complex possessing thugs we know there are no mind games involved. Only cognitive dissonance on the part of whites that pretend their present/history doesn't show them to be the most violent savages to ever roam the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily for you, you don't live in the real world. I never said ALL black males. And pretending it's a fault of mine for noticing   POOR black male violence, really?  More race shaming by yet another Pollyanna archetype liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are all Black males not Black males?  Of course you said all Black males. I never said it was your fault for noticing anything. I just pointed out your cognitive dissonance that _*prevents *_you from seeing whites are savages.
Click to expand...

Excuse me? Hitler, Mussolini...I get history. Don't patronize  me.  But we can't point out black hate crimes and their wrongs? Because it undermines all that liberal holier than thou pedantry?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acting what way? Walking while being Black?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me characterize this in a far different less polarized way. Being a black male shouldn't  let you off the hook for acting like an ignorant neurotic violent stereotype thug. Oh stop feigning shock at that revelation. It's real and it's akin to the high black on black murder rate. Don't blame me, I  am just the messenger. And those are just facts.  Lets all just look at the facts and stop the mind games. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily I dont think much of your ability to render facts correctly. If all Black males acted like ignorant, neurotic, violent thugs it would just give white cops the excuse to shoot all of them. Since whites are actually the ignorant, neurotic, violent, inferiority complex possessing thugs we know there are no mind games involved. Only cognitive dissonance on the part of whites that pretend their present/history doesn't show them to be the most violent savages to ever roam the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily for you, you don't live in the real world. I never said ALL black males. And pretending it's a fault of mine for noticing   POOR black male violence, really?  More race shaming by yet another Pollyanna archetype liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are all Black males not Black males?  Of course you said all Black males. I never said it was your fault for noticing anything. I just pointed out your cognitive dissonance that _*prevents *_you from seeing whites are savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me? Hitler, Mussolini...I get history. Don't patronize  me.  But we can't point out black hate crimes and their wrongs? Because it undermines all that liberal holier than thou pedantry?
Click to expand...

You can point them out with a degree of credibility when you address your own crime problem.


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> I ran across a surprising show by Phil Donahue :
> 
> 
> His guest ; Louis Farakhan.



Interesting, a tad more in depth that the usual '_state of the dream_' addy , yet reeks of frustration and anger 

JMHO, some should really let the past go , look forward ,not backwards....






Mickiel said:


> Hey , I have some white blood running in my veins ;  would you allow it , just for the white in me?



ah....i_ knew_ it!>>>>
~S~


----------



## MaryL

Blacks need to get over themselves. Really. I  don't see the KKK or Neonazis as the enemy here. When blacks shoot each other in front of my house and leave bullets in my property, when they intimidate (beat a little  old man's dogs to death and shit like that) it makes me wonder. Black males in my universe tend to be angry hateful  omnipresent territorial sexist assholes. Some of them are sweethearts. I live in the real world, I dare say anyone (black or white) knows exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## Liberty777

MaryL said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?
> 
> 
> 
> We are all half something. Why do we always come down on white anger and then excuse black anger? Why do we focus on the relatively  tiny white cop/black victims/perpetrators and then minimize the far larger black crime rates ? Black on white, black on black murders, the high black crime  WHY are they always downplayed? That isn't helping race relations one iota.
Click to expand...

Whoa don't push the panic button. It was a simple question. My mother is full blooded Comanche, my father was Scandinavian, I'll say that makes me half white. I don't down play anything I'm just looking for some insight.


----------



## Mickiel

MaryL said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?
> 
> 
> 
> We are all half something. Why do we always come down on white anger and then excuse black anger? Why do we focus on the relatively  tiny white cop/black victims/perpetrators and then minimize the far larger black crime rates ? Black on white, black on black murders, the high black crime  WHY are they always downplayed? That isn't helping race relations one iota.
Click to expand...


White cops do kill more whites than blacks ; and blacks do have a high crime rate ;

5 Statistics You Need To Know About Cops Killing Blacks


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?




There is not much data yet on mulatto's or mixed races between whites , blacks and Indians.


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much data yet on mulatto's or mixed races between whites , blacks and Indians.
Click to expand...

What's ur view?


----------



## sparky

A one man race war....?  

~S~


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much data yet on mulatto's or mixed races between whites , blacks and Indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's ur view?
Click to expand...



Someone half white is like an "Inbetweener", they could exist in both worlds if they wanted and walk that line, or they could make a conscious choice to be black or white, and have only one identity;  either way is difficult , because you are a product of both worlds. Its not a new race , its a mixture of two.

I personally think the person should identify themselves as which ever part of their self is the stronger within them; and if both parts are equal , then be a mullato.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave chimps such as yourself are an embarrassment to whites who already have enough strikes against them.
> 
> 
> 
> So whites are inferior to blacks or do blacks also "have enough strikes against them"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are inferior to everyone especially Blacks.
Click to expand...

Ok, but whites in general aren't inferior to blacks?
(C'mon, you can say it, we know you can. Because you're a fucking liar. )


----------



## Mickiel

In my  personal view , communication between blacks and whites will never improve enough to make a significant difference;  neither will race relations between us do that.

I don't think they were designed to.

There's a deep divide in how blacks and whites see race. New numbers prove it.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> In my  personal view , communication between blacks and whites will never improve enough to make a significant difference;  neither will race relations between us do that.
> 
> I don't think they were designed to.
> 
> There's a deep divide in how blacks and whites see race. New numbers prove it.


Global segregation is the only permanent solution.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my  personal view , communication between blacks and whites will never improve enough to make a significant difference;  neither will race relations between us do that.
> 
> I don't think they were designed to.
> 
> There's a deep divide in how blacks and whites see race. New numbers prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Global segregation is the only permanent solution.
Click to expand...



Global segregation is a nonsensical resolution; nothing human can solve this problem;

it will never be solved in this life. Man is sick ;  his whole head is  sick.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my  personal view , communication between blacks and whites will never improve enough to make a significant difference;  neither will race relations between us do that.
> 
> I don't think they were designed to.
> 
> There's a deep divide in how blacks and whites see race. New numbers prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Global segregation is the only permanent solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Global segregation is a nonsensical resolution; nothing human can solve this problem;
> 
> it will never be solved in this life. Man is sick ;  his whole head is  sick.
Click to expand...

Global segregation is the only solution, nonsensical or not.

Tribalism and the inherent problems caused by it will never go away in a multicultural/multiracial environment.


----------



## Mickiel

Now , what is it like to be white? How have whites affected the economy?


----------



## Mickiel

Being white is to always have gotten a bigger piece of the money pie.

That is how it has been ; its how it is now. Is that economic racism?

Economic Racism


----------



## ChrisL

It's great.  The sun is shining and the birds are chirping.  White people are like royalty really.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> It's great.  The sun is shining and the birds are chirping.  White people are like royalty really.




Your sarcasm mask an underlying reality in the consciousness of whites sitting around the dinner table every day.

Money is power

and its privilege.

And it spoils a race for generations.

Notice with me if you will;
The black-white economic divide in 5 charts


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's great.  The sun is shining and the birds are chirping.  White people are like royalty really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sarcasm mask an underlying reality in the consciousness of whites sitting around the dinner table every day.
> 
> Money is power
> 
> and its privilege.
> 
> And it spoils a race for generations.
> 
> Notice with me if you will;
> The black-white economic divide in 5 charts
Click to expand...

Until the birth rate gap goes away, you can't really talk about the "economic divide".


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much data yet on mulatto's or mixed races between whites , blacks and Indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's ur view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone half white is like an "Inbetweener", they could exist in both worlds if they wanted and walk that line, or they could make a conscious choice to be black or white, and have only one identity;  either way is difficult , because you are a product of both worlds. Its not a new race , its a mixture of two.
> 
> I personally think the person should identify themselves as which ever part of their self is the stronger within them; and if both parts are equal , then be a mullato.
Click to expand...

It's been a struggle being accepted because very few members of both sides of my family agreed with my parents relationship.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave chimps such as yourself are an embarrassment to whites who already have enough strikes against them.
> 
> 
> 
> So whites are inferior to blacks or do blacks also "have enough strikes against them"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are inferior to everyone especially Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but whites in general aren't inferior to blacks?
> (C'mon, you can say it, we know you can. Because you're a fucking liar. )
Click to expand...

"Inferior" is something that is subject to interpretation when you speak in general terms. I can only say I have seen many inferior whites. Since I havent seen all whites I cannot answer that question with any accuracy.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> In my  personal view , communication between blacks and whites will never improve enough to make a significant difference;  neither will race relations between us do that.
> 
> I don't think they were designed to.
> 
> There's a deep divide in how blacks and whites see race. New numbers prove it.


White people typically lie about race. This is the primary reason I distrust them. Their lying indicates to me that they have ulterior motives. They pretend it doesnt matter to them but their actions towards other races expose their true beliefs. I normally dont believe white people when they say they dont think about race or they dont see race. Gimme a break. You can obviously see I am a Black person.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are most not all whites viewed as the same? what about someone like myself who is half white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much data yet on mulatto's or mixed races between whites , blacks and Indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's ur view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone half white is like an "Inbetweener", they could exist in both worlds if they wanted and walk that line, or they could make a conscious choice to be black or white, and have only one identity;  either way is difficult , because you are a product of both worlds. Its not a new race , its a mixture of two.
> 
> I personally think the person should identify themselves as which ever part of their self is the stronger within them; and if both parts are equal , then be a mullato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been a struggle being accepted because very few members of both sides of my family agreed with my parents relationship.
Click to expand...



Well you have to define yourself from what is within you ;  don't let situations or other people define you. My grandmother is white , my grandfather was black; I have identified myself as black, because that is dominant within me,  and I never put much weight on how my grandparents relationship was perceived by my family. Other people do not define me. Unless they motivate what I want to be. And understand what I am.

But that is truth for me. I am only about 10-20% white in my blood and genes. I have 4 grandparents, one was white , one was full blooded Indian,  2 were black; so the black gene is dominant in me. And one can see that in me , but also see that I am of mixed blood.


----------



## sparky

Yanno, I really don't get up every day thinking '_gee,i'm white_' Mickiel 

~S~


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Yanno, I really don't get up every day thinking '_gee,i'm white_' Mickiel
> 
> ~S~




Well will you get up the next couple of days thinking it;  then come to thread and let us know what it is like to be white , and how that has affected your money.


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, I really don't get up every day thinking '_gee,i'm white_' Mickiel
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well will you get up the next couple of days thinking it;  then come to thread and let us know what it is like to be white , and how that has affected your money.
Click to expand...

I know in the oilfield I've watched payrates spiral down rapidly. Illegals will work for less and most companies or more than happy to hire them. I don't blame the illegal hell I'd probably do the same, the greedy money hungry oil companies are to blame. I've watched good people both black and white loss their jobs and then struggle to find more work. My finger is pointed at the elite, the string pullers, they are the ones destroying this country.


----------



## Mickiel

Whites have 12 times the wealth of blacks ;


Whites have 12 times the wealth of blacks, 10 times that of Hispanics


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, I really don't get up every day thinking '_gee,i'm white_' Mickiel
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well will you get up the next couple of days thinking it;  then come to thread and let us know what it is like to be white , and how that has affected your money.
Click to expand...



 Race/religion/political stripe has little effect on my self worth compared to the credentials and expertise i've _earned_ in life Mickiel.

In fact , i don't '_see'_ in much of said criterior when hiring , they either come with their _sh*t in one sock_, or they don't.

What i DO see, is Americans .   Not hyphenated-Americans , because you're either an American _first _, or you're _not_ one.

Anything else is simply some racial sob story vying for it's foot in the door, which i've little patience for.  This goes for all "_I'm a _____-American'_, and America owes me"

Most of that, as well as the stats , hail from people that will _never_ and a day pull themselves out of poverty

The reality is, those who _have _some self respect , _have_ some self esteem, have a sense of self worth aren't going to sign onto the racial drama looking for an apology , a handout , or even a hand up (yes, there's a difference)

~S~


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, I really don't get up every day thinking '_gee,i'm white_' Mickiel
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well will you get up the next couple of days thinking it;  then come to thread and let us know what it is like to be white , and how that has affected your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Race/religion/political stripe has little effect on my self worth compared to the credentials and expertise i've _earned_ in life Mickiel.
> 
> In fact , i don't '_see'_ in much of said criterior when hiring , they either come with their _sh*t in one sock_, or they don't.
> 
> What i DO see, is Americans .   Not hyphenated-Americans , because you're either an American _first _, or you're _not_ one.
> 
> Anything else is simply some racial sob story vying for it's foot in the door, which i've little patience for.  This goes for all "_I'm a _____-American'_, and America owes me"
> 
> Most of that, as well as the stats , hail from people that will _never_ and a day pull themselves out of poverty
> 
> The reality is, those who _have _some self respect , _have_ some self esteem, have a sense of self worth aren't going to sign onto the racial drama looking for an apology , a handout , or even a hand up (yes, there's a difference)
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


There are far more whites on welfare or food stamps than blacks;

Who Gets Food Stamps? White People, Mostly | Huffington Post

would you then agree that more whites are looking for handouts than blacks?

This ought to be interesting


----------



## Liberty777

Welfare Statistics and Demographics - Statistic Brain


----------



## sparky

> There are far more whites on welfare or food stamps than blacks;
> 
> Who Gets Food Stamps? White People, Mostly | Huffington Post
> 
> would you then agree that more whites are looking for handouts than blacks?
> 
> This ought to be interesting



Yup, see 'em every day Mickiel, they're basically a waste of _skin_, the irony being they usually have a whole_ lot more_ of it than the normal human ,while suckin' up the " Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program"  _(called differently here, yet amounts to the same )_

~S~


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Welfare Statistics and Demographics - Statistic Brain




Notice;

6 welfare myths we all need to stop believing

Big difference in stats.


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> There are far more whites on welfare or food stamps than blacks;
> 
> Who Gets Food Stamps? White People, Mostly | Huffington Post
> 
> would you then agree that more whites are looking for handouts than blacks?
> 
> This ought to be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, see 'em every day Mickiel, they're basically a waste of _skin_, the irony being they usually have a whole_ lot more_ of it than the normal human ,while suckin' up the " Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program"  _(called differently here, yet amounts to the same )_
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



There is no such thing as a waste of skin.


----------



## Liberty777

21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month


----------



## sparky

Maybe you'll_ finally _come to the same conclusion MLK did ,before he got off'd ?

~S~


----------



## Mickiel

Lets take a look at what whites did to religion.


----------



## sparky

Oh_ Puleeese _Mickiel , religmo's and racists vying for position?  They both exist on the lower tiers of societies food chain .....

~S~


----------



## Mickiel

sparky said:


> Oh_ Puleeese _Mickiel , religmo's and racists vying for position?  They both exist on the lower tiers of societies food chain .....
> 
> ~S~




But whites took it to another level, they made Jesus white , God white and clouded the black representation in the bible;  stunning feats of racism;

lets look at it.

Insisting Jesus Was White Is Bad History and Bad Theology

Jesus Wasn’t White And Here’s Why That Matters | Huffington Post

How did Jesus and the Hebrews become WHITE?


----------



## Asclepias

sparky said:


> Maybe you'll_ finally _come to the same conclusion MLK did ,before he got off'd ?
> 
> ~S~



What conclusion is that?  I expect you dont know or you wouldnt have brought it up.


----------



## Mickiel

The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.

Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll_ finally _come to the same conclusion MLK did ,before he got off'd ?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What conclusion is that?  I expect you dont know or you wouldnt have brought it up.
Click to expand...


MLK realized the_ root_ of racism was classism , and spoke out about it shortly before he left his mortal coil Asclepias 

One man pitted against the other _vs._ those same two men looking upstairs to those pulling the strings on them wasn't something taken lightly 

Naturally, consipirator theorists took it from there , yet the point of MLK's aim was who really wore chains, and who had the key

~S~


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.



C'mon, that's easy Mickiel ....it's all about control 

And in light of this holiday being all over some white genocidal maniac , i'll apologize for it all, if you apologize for rap....~S~


----------



## sparky

Mickiel said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh_ Puleeese _Mickiel , religmo's and racists vying for position?  They both exist on the lower tiers of societies food chain .....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whites took it to another level, they made Jesus white , God white and clouded the black representation in the bible;  stunning feats of racism;
> 
> lets look at it.
> 
> Insisting Jesus Was White Is Bad History and Bad Theology
> 
> Jesus Wasn’t White And Here’s Why That Matters | Huffington Post
> 
> How did Jesus and the Hebrews become WHITE?
Click to expand...


Imagine the Islamophobic response if He was found to be one Mickiel>>>>







~S~


----------



## sparky

Oh, and just before the rapture, so that '_3 days of darkness_' thread is finally put to rest for eternity too>>>>~S~


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Mickiel said:


> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.



Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.


----------



## Asclepias

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll_ finally _come to the same conclusion MLK did ,before he got off'd ?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What conclusion is that?  I expect you dont know or you wouldnt have brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MLK realized the_ root_ of racism was classism , and spoke out about it shortly before he left his mortal coil Asclepias
> 
> One man pitted against the other _vs._ those same two men looking upstairs to those pulling the strings on them wasn't something taken lightly
> 
> Naturally, consipirator theorists took it from there , yet the point of MLK's aim was who really wore chains, and who had the key
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Most people know/knew that already. Malcolm X also spoke on it. Everyone knows that racism is just classism based on race.  There is a specific reason for this. Its to keep poor whites fighting against their own best interests.


----------



## Mickiel

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
Click to expand...



Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;

like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Mickiel said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
Click to expand...


Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it. 

So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
Click to expand...

Why would that be racism? Jesus was Black as were most of the biblical figures. He definitely was not a white person with blond hair and blue eyes.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that be racism? Jesus was Black as were most of the biblical figures. He definitely was not a white person with blond hair and blue eyes.
Click to expand...


He was Hebrew. Since when is Hebrew black during the time of Jesus? They'd intermarried and bred with the people of the Middle East so often that they likely looked like Muslims today. 

He wasn't white, yes, but he sure as Hell wasn't black either.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that be racism? Jesus was Black as were most of the biblical figures. He definitely was not a white person with blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was Hebrew. Since when is Hebrew black during the time of Jesus? They'd intermarried and bred with the people of the Middle East so often that they likely looked like Muslims today.
> 
> He wasn't white, yes, but he sure as Hell wasn't black either.
Click to expand...

Of course he was Black. The Romans even described him as being Black.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that be racism? Jesus was Black as were most of the biblical figures. He definitely was not a white person with blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was Hebrew. Since when is Hebrew black during the time of Jesus? They'd intermarried and bred with the people of the Middle East so often that they likely looked like Muslims today.
> 
> He wasn't white, yes, but he sure as Hell wasn't black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he was Black. The Romans even described him as being Black.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that be racism? Jesus was Black as were most of the biblical figures. He definitely was not a white person with blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was Hebrew. Since when is Hebrew black during the time of Jesus? They'd intermarried and bred with the people of the Middle East so often that they likely looked like Muslims today.
> 
> He wasn't white, yes, but he sure as Hell wasn't black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he was Black. The Romans even described him as being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

I dont prove things to people. I give them the facts and let them research for themselves. Its your job to convince yourself.


----------



## Dot Com

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?


why haven't you posted in my Columbus Day thread?


----------



## ChrisL

White people = the Great Satans.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be racism? Jesus was Black as were most of the biblical figures. He definitely was not a white person with blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was Hebrew. Since when is Hebrew black during the time of Jesus? They'd intermarried and bred with the people of the Middle East so often that they likely looked like Muslims today.
> 
> He wasn't white, yes, but he sure as Hell wasn't black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he was Black. The Romans even described him as being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont prove things to people. I give them the facts and let them research for themselves. Its your job to convince yourself.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a cop-out to me.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be racism? Jesus was Black as were most of the biblical figures. He definitely was not a white person with blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was Hebrew. Since when is Hebrew black during the time of Jesus? They'd intermarried and bred with the people of the Middle East so often that they likely looked like Muslims today.
> 
> He wasn't white, yes, but he sure as Hell wasn't black either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he was Black. The Romans even described him as being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont prove things to people. I give them the facts and let them research for themselves. Its your job to convince yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cop-out to me.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you want me to do your work for you to me.


----------



## Mickiel

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
Click to expand...



I think I know why you enjoy this mascot. I don't call it a meme, I call it covert racism. No frog has lips like a human. Its just another white joke with no taste.


----------



## Mickiel

After I finish with what whites did to religion , I will go into what they did to comedy.


----------



## Mickiel

When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;

How White People Perverted the Swastika


----------



## ChrisL

White people, we just want to kill people and steal your souls.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was Hebrew. Since when is Hebrew black during the time of Jesus? They'd intermarried and bred with the people of the Middle East so often that they likely looked like Muslims today.
> 
> He wasn't white, yes, but he sure as Hell wasn't black either.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he was Black. The Romans even described him as being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont prove things to people. I give them the facts and let them research for themselves. Its your job to convince yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cop-out to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you want me to do your work for you to me.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you don't really care about proving your point.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Mickiel said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewashing of religion by the white race has been the eight wonder of the world.
> 
> Lets  get inside of the white consciousness and examine WHY they did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like things in the way they can understand it best. Naturally, people believe that depicting a savior as their own race makes it easier to accept and teach children. Why have black people drawn Jesus black? For exactly the same reason as whites. Racism has nothing to do with it, so quite being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has everything to do with it ; one just has to be able to discern racism when they see it ;
> 
> like the use of an " Avatar" to represent ones self ; I can see racism in how some choose an avatar. Such as the one you choose. With the big lips and big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a "white supremacist" group would definitely choose something that resembles someone of African descent. No. Pepe is called a "meme". Maybe you've heard of them- they're also called "jokes". It's something we in the Alt-Right enjoy and thus it is our mascot. No racism about it.
> 
> So do you believe that those of African descent depicting Jesus as black is racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know why you enjoy this mascot. I don't call it a meme, I call it covert racism. No frog has lips like a human. Its just another white joke with no taste.
Click to expand...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I quite enjoy my memes. 
Besides, why would racists use an image you purport to be of a black person as a mascot? That's like the Chicago Cubs using a Cardinal as a mascot.



Mickiel said:


> When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;
> 
> How White People Perverted the Swastika



Oh yes, don't you just love blaming an entire race for the actions of a few?


----------



## Mickiel

Notice with me ," Children of a white god;"

Children of a White God: A Study of Racist "Christian" Theologies by Matthew C. Ogilvie

Also;

Racism and religion: partners in crime?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he was Black. The Romans even described him as being Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont prove things to people. I give them the facts and let them research for themselves. Its your job to convince yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cop-out to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you want me to do your work for you to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you don't really care about proving your point.
Click to expand...

I dont. 

My job is to provide the facts. Your job is to research them if you have a disagreement and want some proof.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;
> 
> How White People Perverted the Swastika


Whites have always used religion as a launching pad for violence and genocide.  There is a saying in Africa about how whites came into African lands with the bible. Before they knew it Blacks had the bible and whites had the land.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;
> 
> How White People Perverted the Swastika
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always used religion as a launching pad for violence and genocide.  There is a saying in Africa about how whites came into African lands with the bible. Before they knew it Blacks had the bible and whites had the land.
Click to expand...


Yes, because whites are responsible for all the evils in history. That's some nice revisionism you've got there.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;
> 
> How White People Perverted the Swastika
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always used religion as a launching pad for violence and genocide.  There is a saying in Africa about how whites came into African lands with the bible. Before they knew it Blacks had the bible and whites had the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because whites are responsible for all the evils in history. That's some nice revisionism you've got there.
Click to expand...

Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;
> 
> How White People Perverted the Swastika
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always used religion as a launching pad for violence and genocide.  There is a saying in Africa about how whites came into African lands with the bible. Before they knew it Blacks had the bible and whites had the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because whites are responsible for all the evils in history. That's some nice revisionism you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
Click to expand...


Fine. So whites conquered a land? Big deal. May I point you to the Muslim invasions of Europe? Like when the black Moors nearly conquered France? That's not a race problem. It's a _human _problem_. _


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;
> 
> How White People Perverted the Swastika
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always used religion as a launching pad for violence and genocide .  There is a saying in Africa about how whites came into African lands with the bible. Before they knew it Blacks had the bible and whites had the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because whites are responsible for all the evils in history. That's some nice revisionism you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. So whites conquered a land? Big deal. May I point you to the Muslim invasions of Europe? Like when the black Moors nearly conquered France? That's not a race problem. It's a _human _problem_. _
Click to expand...

Whites did more than just conquer a land. If thats all they did then no one would be expounding on their violent tendencies. They committed genocide physically and mentally. They stole land after breaking treaties saying they wouldnt take anymore land. The Black Moors educated europeans during their time of power in Spain. They brought euorpeans chivalry, architecture, manners, etc etc and tolerated christians even though they were muslims.  So you see there is a difference. Whites have a scorched earth policy. Other races blend.


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.



As you wish Asclepias......
The white race is winning , methinks you'd need to go back to the Roman empire to really appreciate them being on top of their game , but non the less ,whites own this rock.

they don't seem to be whining about it either , in fact the whiners seem to be those races that can't buck up.

~S~


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites get their hands on something , they can change the whole nature of it ;
> 
> How White People Perverted the Swastika
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always used religion as a launching pad for violence and genocide .  There is a saying in Africa about how whites came into African lands with the bible. Before they knew it Blacks had the bible and whites had the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because whites are responsible for all the evils in history. That's some nice revisionism you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. So whites conquered a land? Big deal. May I point you to the Muslim invasions of Europe? Like when the black Moors nearly conquered France? That's not a race problem. It's a _human _problem_. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites did more than just conquer a land. If thats all they did then no one would be expounding on their violent tendencies. They committed genocide physically and mentally. They stole land after breaking treaties saying they wouldnt take anymore land. The Black Moors educated europeans during their time of power in Spain. They brought euorpeans chivalry, architecture, manners, etc etc and tolerated christians even though they were muslims.  So you see there is a difference. Whites have a scorched earth policy. Other races blend.
Click to expand...


Whites brought religion and salvation to those they conquered, so I fail to see your point. Also, whites did plenty of racial blending. Look at the Spanish in Mexico. 

Regardless, whites can't be blamed for every injustice. Are blacks horrendous for enslaving their own to sell to whites for guns? By your definition, yes.


----------



## Asclepias

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish Asclepias......
> The white race is winning , methinks you'd need to go back to the Roman empire to really appreciate them being on top of their game , but non the less ,whites own this rock.
> 
> they don't seem to be whining about it either , in fact the whiners seem to be those races that can't buck up.
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

The white race is dying. As your women interbreed with our more dominant genes and your recessive genes give you all kinds of weird diseases, you are rapidly being absorbed into a gene pool that has color and health. 

Whites are definitely whining about this. Check your local inbred cave gibbon websites for clarity.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always used religion as a launching pad for violence and genocide .  There is a saying in Africa about how whites came into African lands with the bible. Before they knew it Blacks had the bible and whites had the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because whites are responsible for all the evils in history. That's some nice revisionism you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. So whites conquered a land? Big deal. May I point you to the Muslim invasions of Europe? Like when the black Moors nearly conquered France? That's not a race problem. It's a _human _problem_. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites did more than just conquer a land. If thats all they did then no one would be expounding on their violent tendencies. They committed genocide physically and mentally. They stole land after breaking treaties saying they wouldnt take anymore land. The Black Moors educated europeans during their time of power in Spain. They brought euorpeans chivalry, architecture, manners, etc etc and tolerated christians even though they were muslims.  So you see there is a difference. Whites have a scorched earth policy. Other races blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites brought religion and salvation to those they conquered, so I fail to see your point. Also, whites did plenty of racial blending. Look at the Spanish in Mexico.
> 
> Regardless, whites can't be blamed for every injustice. Are blacks horrendous for enslaving their own to sell to whites for guns? By your definition, yes.
Click to expand...

Whites only brought religion as a Trojan Horse.  Of course you fail to see that which you dont want to see. Thats expected.  Now can you muster up the courage not to hide from the truth?  I dont think so.

I never said whites can be blamed for every injustice. We are talking about the injustices actually committed by whites or that are the legacy of white philosophy.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish Asclepias......
> The white race is winning , methinks you'd need to go back to the Roman empire to really appreciate them being on top of their game , but non the less ,whites own this rock.
> 
> they don't seem to be whining about it either , in fact the whiners seem to be those races that can't buck up.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white race is dying. As your women interbreed with our more dominant genes and your recessive genes give you all kinds of weird diseases, you are rapidly being absorbed into a gene pool that has color and health.
> 
> Whites are definitely whining about this. Check your local inbred cave gibbon websites for clarity.
Click to expand...



I can't believe you just said that. Wow-  that is the literal definition of racism. Thank you for handing me the moral high ground on a silver platter.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because whites are responsible for all the evils in history. That's some nice revisionism you've got there.
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. So whites conquered a land? Big deal. May I point you to the Muslim invasions of Europe? Like when the black Moors nearly conquered France? That's not a race problem. It's a _human _problem_. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites did more than just conquer a land. If thats all they did then no one would be expounding on their violent tendencies. They committed genocide physically and mentally. They stole land after breaking treaties saying they wouldnt take anymore land. The Black Moors educated europeans during their time of power in Spain. They brought euorpeans chivalry, architecture, manners, etc etc and tolerated christians even though they were muslims.  So you see there is a difference. Whites have a scorched earth policy. Other races blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites brought religion and salvation to those they conquered, so I fail to see your point. Also, whites did plenty of racial blending. Look at the Spanish in Mexico.
> 
> Regardless, whites can't be blamed for every injustice. Are blacks horrendous for enslaving their own to sell to whites for guns? By your definition, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites only brought religion as a Trojan Horse.  Of course you fail to see that which you dont want to see. Thats expected.  Now can you muster up the courage not to hide from the truth?  I dont think so.
> 
> I never said whites can be blamed for every injustice. We are talking about the injustices actually committed by whites or that are the legacy of white philosophy.
Click to expand...


I see. Yes, whites have committed atrocities- so has every other race in history. Whites are no worse than any other race.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish Asclepias......
> The white race is winning , methinks you'd need to go back to the Roman empire to really appreciate them being on top of their game , but non the less ,whites own this rock.
> 
> they don't seem to be whining about it either , in fact the whiners seem to be those races that can't buck up.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white race is dying. As your women interbreed with our more dominant genes and your recessive genes give you all kinds of weird diseases, you are rapidly being absorbed into a gene pool that has color and health.
> 
> Whites are definitely whining about this. Check your local inbred cave gibbon websites for clarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that. Wow-  that is the literal definition of racism. Thank you for handing me the moral high ground on a silver platter.
Click to expand...


You cant believe i told the truth?  Whats does that have to do with racism unless you are admitting whites invented that as well?

You can have the moral high ground. I have the truth.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. So whites conquered a land? Big deal. May I point you to the Muslim invasions of Europe? Like when the black Moors nearly conquered France? That's not a race problem. It's a _human _problem_. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites did more than just conquer a land. If thats all they did then no one would be expounding on their violent tendencies. They committed genocide physically and mentally. They stole land after breaking treaties saying they wouldnt take anymore land. The Black Moors educated europeans during their time of power in Spain. They brought euorpeans chivalry, architecture, manners, etc etc and tolerated christians even though they were muslims.  So you see there is a difference. Whites have a scorched earth policy. Other races blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites brought religion and salvation to those they conquered, so I fail to see your point. Also, whites did plenty of racial blending. Look at the Spanish in Mexico.
> 
> Regardless, whites can't be blamed for every injustice. Are blacks horrendous for enslaving their own to sell to whites for guns? By your definition, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites only brought religion as a Trojan Horse.  Of course you fail to see that which you dont want to see. Thats expected.  Now can you muster up the courage not to hide from the truth?  I dont think so.
> 
> I never said whites can be blamed for every injustice. We are talking about the injustices actually committed by whites or that are the legacy of white philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. Yes, whites have committed atrocities- so has every other race in history. Whites are no worse than any other race.
Click to expand...

Thats bullshit. Whites are like a virus. Of course they are way worse than any other race. They have killed more humanity 100x over than all the other races combined.


----------



## Divine Wind

Alt_Ascendant said:


> I see. Yes, whites have committed atrocities- so has every other race in history. Whites are no worse than any other race.


Agreed, but several resident racists do not accept that truism.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Thats bullshit. *Whites are like a virus. *Of course they are way worse than any other race. They have killed more humanity 100x over than all the other races combined.


Translation:  _Kill cracker babies!
_

Looking forward to seeing you in the news, Asclepias, but you're most likely all talk, no action.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish Asclepias......
> The white race is winning , methinks you'd need to go back to the Roman empire to really appreciate them being on top of their game , but non the less ,whites own this rock.
> 
> they don't seem to be whining about it either , in fact the whiners seem to be those races that can't buck up.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white race is dying. As your women interbreed with our more dominant genes and your recessive genes give you all kinds of weird diseases, you are rapidly being absorbed into a gene pool that has color and health.
> 
> Whites are definitely whining about this. Check your local inbred cave gibbon websites for clarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that. Wow-  that is the literal definition of racism. Thank you for handing me the moral high ground on a silver platter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant believe i told the truth?  Whats does that have to do with racism unless you are admitting whites invented that as well?
> 
> You can have the moral high ground. I have the truth.
Click to expand...


Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Divine.Wind said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Yes, whites have committed atrocities- so has every other race in history. Whites are no worse than any other race.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but several resident racists do not accept that truism.
Click to expand...


Clearly Asclepias is one such resident racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Whatever you do dont start whining. We are talking about whites and their evils. No one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish Asclepias......
> The white race is winning , methinks you'd need to go back to the Roman empire to really appreciate them being on top of their game , but non the less ,whites own this rock.
> 
> they don't seem to be whining about it either , in fact the whiners seem to be those races that can't buck up.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white race is dying. As your women interbreed with our more dominant genes and your recessive genes give you all kinds of weird diseases, you are rapidly being absorbed into a gene pool that has color and health.
> 
> Whites are definitely whining about this. Check your local inbred cave gibbon websites for clarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that. Wow-  that is the literal definition of racism. Thank you for handing me the moral high ground on a silver platter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant believe i told the truth?  Whats does that have to do with racism unless you are admitting whites invented that as well?
> 
> You can have the moral high ground. I have the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
Click to expand...


Why would i do that?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish Asclepias......
> The white race is winning , methinks you'd need to go back to the Roman empire to really appreciate them being on top of their game , but non the less ,whites own this rock.
> 
> they don't seem to be whining about it either , in fact the whiners seem to be those races that can't buck up.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> The white race is dying. As your women interbreed with our more dominant genes and your recessive genes give you all kinds of weird diseases, you are rapidly being absorbed into a gene pool that has color and health.
> 
> Whites are definitely whining about this. Check your local inbred cave gibbon websites for clarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that. Wow-  that is the literal definition of racism. Thank you for handing me the moral high ground on a silver platter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant believe i told the truth?  Whats does that have to do with racism unless you are admitting whites invented that as well?
> 
> You can have the moral high ground. I have the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would i do that?
Click to expand...


Because you have no fear of losing the moral high ground and you clearly perceive your race as being dominant, so what do you have to lose by admitting that _you _are the racist here?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race is dying. As your women interbreed with our more dominant genes and your recessive genes give you all kinds of weird diseases, you are rapidly being absorbed into a gene pool that has color and health.
> 
> Whites are definitely whining about this. Check your local inbred cave gibbon websites for clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that. Wow-  that is the literal definition of racism. Thank you for handing me the moral high ground on a silver platter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant believe i told the truth?  Whats does that have to do with racism unless you are admitting whites invented that as well?
> 
> You can have the moral high ground. I have the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would i do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have no fear of losing the moral high ground and you clearly perceive your race as being dominant, so what do you have to lose by admitting that _you _are the racist here?
Click to expand...

I think your feelings are hurt over the truth. Dominant doesnt necessarily mean superior. Our genes are dominant. That cant be helped. Again i ask why would I claim to be a racist?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that. Wow-  that is the literal definition of racism. Thank you for handing me the moral high ground on a silver platter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant believe i told the truth?  Whats does that have to do with racism unless you are admitting whites invented that as well?
> 
> You can have the moral high ground. I have the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would i do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have no fear of losing the moral high ground and you clearly perceive your race as being dominant, so what do you have to lose by admitting that _you _are the racist here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your feelings are hurt over the truth. Dominant doesnt necessarily mean superior. Our genes are dominant. That cant be helped. Again i ask why would I claim to be a racist?
Click to expand...


Because you claim that you only care about the truth, and the truth is that you're a racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant believe i told the truth?  Whats does that have to do with racism unless you are admitting whites invented that as well?
> 
> You can have the moral high ground. I have the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would i do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have no fear of losing the moral high ground and you clearly perceive your race as being dominant, so what do you have to lose by admitting that _you _are the racist here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your feelings are hurt over the truth. Dominant doesnt necessarily mean superior. Our genes are dominant. That cant be helped. Again i ask why would I claim to be a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you claim that you only care about the truth, and the truth is that you're a racist.
Click to expand...

I allow you to have your opinion but that wont dictate my actions. Sorry. I wont claim to be a racist just because you feel I am.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have no fear of losing the moral high ground and you clearly perceive your race as being dominant, so what do you have to lose by admitting that _you _are the racist here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your feelings are hurt over the truth. Dominant doesnt necessarily mean superior. Our genes are dominant. That cant be helped. Again i ask why would I claim to be a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you claim that you only care about the truth, and the truth is that you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I allow you to have your opinion but that wont dictate my actions. Sorry. I wont claim to be a racist just because you feel I am.
Click to expand...


Fine. Everyone else here knows the truth, even if you won't admit it.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have no fear of losing the moral high ground and you clearly perceive your race as being dominant, so what do you have to lose by admitting that _you _are the racist here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your feelings are hurt over the truth. Dominant doesnt necessarily mean superior. Our genes are dominant. That cant be helped. Again i ask why would I claim to be a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you claim that you only care about the truth, and the truth is that you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I allow you to have your opinion but that wont dictate my actions. Sorry. I wont claim to be a racist just because you feel I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. Everyone else here knows the truth, even if you won't admit it.
Click to expand...

Everyone else here knows the truth?  That is not true. If everyone knew the truth no one  would call me a racist.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have no fear of losing the moral high ground and you clearly perceive your race as being dominant, so what do you have to lose by admitting that _you _are the racist here?
> 
> 
> 
> I think your feelings are hurt over the truth. Dominant doesnt necessarily mean superior. Our genes are dominant. That cant be helped. Again i ask why would I claim to be a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you claim that you only care about the truth, and the truth is that you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I allow you to have your opinion but that wont dictate my actions. Sorry. I wont claim to be a racist just because you feel I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. Everyone else here knows the truth, even if you won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone else here knows the truth?  That is not true. If everyone knew the truth they wouldnt call me a racist.
Click to expand...


And which truth is that which protects you from being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your feelings are hurt over the truth. Dominant doesnt necessarily mean superior. Our genes are dominant. That cant be helped. Again i ask why would I claim to be a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you claim that you only care about the truth, and the truth is that you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I allow you to have your opinion but that wont dictate my actions. Sorry. I wont claim to be a racist just because you feel I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. Everyone else here knows the truth, even if you won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone else here knows the truth?  That is not true. If everyone knew the truth they wouldnt call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And which truth is that which protects you from being a racist?
Click to expand...

I dont need protection from being a racist. What made you think I did?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you claim that you only care about the truth, and the truth is that you're a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I allow you to have your opinion but that wont dictate my actions. Sorry. I wont claim to be a racist just because you feel I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. Everyone else here knows the truth, even if you won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone else here knows the truth?  That is not true. If everyone knew the truth they wouldnt call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And which truth is that which protects you from being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need protection from being a racist. What made you think I did?
Click to expand...


It's an expression. Let me rephrase it. What truth is it that means you are not racist? Everything I have seen you say tends to point to that fact.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I allow you to have your opinion but that wont dictate my actions. Sorry. I wont claim to be a racist just because you feel I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. Everyone else here knows the truth, even if you won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone else here knows the truth?  That is not true. If everyone knew the truth they wouldnt call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And which truth is that which protects you from being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need protection from being a racist. What made you think I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an expression. Let me rephrase it. What truth is it that means you are not racist? Everything I have seen you say tends to point to that fact.
Click to expand...

Are you asking for proof i am not a racist?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. Everyone else here knows the truth, even if you won't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else here knows the truth?  That is not true. If everyone knew the truth they wouldnt call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And which truth is that which protects you from being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need protection from being a racist. What made you think I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an expression. Let me rephrase it. What truth is it that means you are not racist? Everything I have seen you say tends to point to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking for proof i am not a racist?
Click to expand...


I'm asking for a confession that all races are equal.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else here knows the truth?  That is not true. If everyone knew the truth they wouldnt call me a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And which truth is that which protects you from being a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need protection from being a racist. What made you think I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an expression. Let me rephrase it. What truth is it that means you are not racist? Everything I have seen you say tends to point to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking for proof i am not a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a confession that all races are equal.
Click to expand...

Equal at what?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And which truth is that which protects you from being a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need protection from being a racist. What made you think I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an expression. Let me rephrase it. What truth is it that means you are not racist? Everything I have seen you say tends to point to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking for proof i am not a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a confession that all races are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equal at what?
Click to expand...


In general. Is there any race you believe to be inferior, either morally or physically?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need protection from being a racist. What made you think I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an expression. Let me rephrase it. What truth is it that means you are not racist? Everything I have seen you say tends to point to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking for proof i am not a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a confession that all races are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equal at what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general. Is there any race you believe to be inferior, either morally or physically?
Click to expand...

In general I believe most whites are definitely inferior morally. However thats due to their culture. Still that culture may be influenced genetically. Physically it depends on the task at hand. Whites in general are better built for certain things while Blacks are better built for others.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an expression. Let me rephrase it. What truth is it that means you are not racist? Everything I have seen you say tends to point to that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking for proof i am not a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a confession that all races are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equal at what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general. Is there any race you believe to be inferior, either morally or physically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general I believe most whites are definitely inferior morally. However thats due to their culture. Still that culture may be influenced genetically. Physically it depends on the task at hand. Whites in general are better built for certain things while Blacks are better built for others.
Click to expand...


Alrighty then. So if I say that blacks are lazy and do little other than take money from the government and sire children out of wedlock and kill each other in the streets, I'm not racist insofar as I say it is their "culture" to act that way?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking for proof i am not a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a confession that all races are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equal at what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general. Is there any race you believe to be inferior, either morally or physically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general I believe most whites are definitely inferior morally. However thats due to their culture. Still that culture may be influenced genetically. Physically it depends on the task at hand. Whites in general are better built for certain things while Blacks are better built for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. So if I say that blacks are lazy and do little other than take money from the government and sire children out of wedlock and kill each other in the streets, I'm not racist insofar as I say it is their "culture" to act that way?
Click to expand...

Blacks have proven they are builders of civilization. To assume Blacks are inherently any of the things you said shows that the person assuming these things are either ignorant or racist and more likely both. It shows a white reluctance to see the effects that living among whites can have upon a discriminated against segment of society.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a confession that all races are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> Equal at what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general. Is there any race you believe to be inferior, either morally or physically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general I believe most whites are definitely inferior morally. However thats due to their culture. Still that culture may be influenced genetically. Physically it depends on the task at hand. Whites in general are better built for certain things while Blacks are better built for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. So if I say that blacks are lazy and do little other than take money from the government and sire children out of wedlock and kill each other in the streets, I'm not racist insofar as I say it is their "culture" to act that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have proven they are builders of civilization. To assume Blacks are inherently any of the things you said shows that the person assuming these things are either ignorant or racist and more likely both. It shows a white reluctance to see the effects that living among whites can have upon a discriminated against segment of society.
Click to expand...


Blacks didn't even make the first major civilization, nor the greatest in the ancient world. Romans brought civilization to a continent. England began the industrial revolution that catapulted the world into the modern era. America's founding fathers created the framework for the greatest nation in human history. Whites were the ones who took it upon themselves to end slavery. 

Besides, I was using an example. You have said repeatedly that whites are genocidal, violent, manipulative, and exploitative. If saying largely proven things about blacks is racist and ignorant, then how are your claims not? You are demonstrating a _black_ reluctance to see the world as it is.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equal at what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general. Is there any race you believe to be inferior, either morally or physically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general I believe most whites are definitely inferior morally. However thats due to their culture. Still that culture may be influenced genetically. Physically it depends on the task at hand. Whites in general are better built for certain things while Blacks are better built for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. So if I say that blacks are lazy and do little other than take money from the government and sire children out of wedlock and kill each other in the streets, I'm not racist insofar as I say it is their "culture" to act that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have proven they are builders of civilization. To assume Blacks are inherently any of the things you said shows that the person assuming these things are either ignorant or racist and more likely both. It shows a white reluctance to see the effects that living among whites can have upon a discriminated against segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't even make the first major civilization, nor the greatest in the ancient world. Romans brought civilization to a continent. England began the industrial revolution that catapulted the world into the modern era. America's founding fathers created the framework for the greatest nation in human history. Whites were the ones who took it upon themselves to end slavery.
> 
> Besides, I was using an example. You have said repeatedly that whites are genocidal, violent, manipulative, and exploitative. If saying largely proven things about blacks is racist and ignorant, then how are your claims not? You are demonstrating a _black_ reluctance to see the world as it is.
Click to expand...

Blacks created both the civilizations in Sumer and in Egypt. Those were the two first civilizations with the Egyptian one being the greatest to ever exist. The Romans didnt last half as long nor has anyone else.  England learned not once but twice from Africa how to deal with civilization and because they valued the teachings from Africa they were able to benefit from the knowledge of Blacks while subjugating people of color.  Americans used the ideals of framing the nation from the Iroquois nation. They have even admitted as much.  Whites have done nothing original or without significant help from other races mainly the Black ones.

History shows whites are genocidal, violent, liars, etc etc. History shows no such thing about Black people.


----------



## Divine Wind

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.


He's admitted before, but then rants justification for a lifetime of being subjected to white racism.  Normal people know two wrongs don't make a right.  

Most of the time he doesn't claim to be a racist, but his posts are consistently racist and hateful toward his fellow Americans.


----------



## Divine Wind

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Blacks didn't even make the first major civilization, nor the greatest in the ancient world. Romans brought civilization to a continent. England began the industrial revolution that catapulted the world into the modern era. America's founding fathers created the framework for the greatest nation in human history. Whites were the ones who took it upon themselves to end slavery.
> 
> Besides, I was using an example. You have said repeatedly that whites are genocidal, violent, manipulative, and exploitative. If saying largely proven things about blacks is racist and ignorant, then how are your claims not? You are demonstrating a _black_ reluctance to see the world as it is.


Odds are there were great African civilizations, but they've been lost to time.  We only know about Rome because of an unbroken line of history.

Modern genetics has proved there is very little difference between human beings to the point there isn't any such thing as different races.    At least not the traditional ones people like Asclepias love to follow. Skin tone doesn't denote race.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Divine.Wind said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitted before, but then rants justification for a lifetime of being subjected to white racism.  Normal people know two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Most of the time he doesn't claim to be a racist, but his posts are consistently racist and hateful toward his fellow Americans.
Click to expand...


Remember folks, it's only racist if a white person does it.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitted before, but then rants justification for a lifetime of being subjected to white racism.  Normal people know two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Most of the time he doesn't claim to be a racist, but his posts are consistently racist and hateful toward his fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember folks, it's only racist if a white person does it.
Click to expand...

Anyone can be racist. Why do white people always whine and say things like you just said?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitted before, but then rants justification for a lifetime of being subjected to white racism.  Normal people know two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Most of the time he doesn't claim to be a racist, but his posts are consistently racist and hateful toward his fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember folks, it's only racist if a white person does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can be racist. Why do white people always whine and say things like you just said?
Click to expand...


Because people like you seem to believe that racism is only perpetrated by whites.

And if anyone can be racist, then why not you?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitted before, but then rants justification for a lifetime of being subjected to white racism.  Normal people know two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Most of the time he doesn't claim to be a racist, but his posts are consistently racist and hateful toward his fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember folks, it's only racist if a white person does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can be racist. Why do white people always whine and say things like you just said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people like you seem to believe that racism is only perpetrated by whites.
> 
> And if anyone can be racist, then why not you?
Click to expand...

Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.

You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Admit that you're a racist against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitted before, but then rants justification for a lifetime of being subjected to white racism.  Normal people know two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Most of the time he doesn't claim to be a racist, but his posts are consistently racist and hateful toward his fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember folks, it's only racist if a white person does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can be racist. Why do white people always whine and say things like you just said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people like you seem to believe that racism is only perpetrated by whites.
> 
> And if anyone can be racist, then why not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.
> 
> You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.
Click to expand...


Racism is merely a belief that either your race is superior or another is inferior. Being racist is perfectly possible in any society. Since you see whites as inferior, you, sir, are a racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitted before, but then rants justification for a lifetime of being subjected to white racism.  Normal people know two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Most of the time he doesn't claim to be a racist, but his posts are consistently racist and hateful toward his fellow Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember folks, it's only racist if a white person does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can be racist. Why do white people always whine and say things like you just said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people like you seem to believe that racism is only perpetrated by whites.
> 
> And if anyone can be racist, then why not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.
> 
> You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is merely a belief that either your race is superior or another is inferior. Being racist is perfectly possible in any society. Since you see whites as inferior, you, sir, are a racist.
Click to expand...

Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember folks, it's only racist if a white person does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can be racist. Why do white people always whine and say things like you just said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people like you seem to believe that racism is only perpetrated by whites.
> 
> And if anyone can be racist, then why not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.
> 
> You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is merely a belief that either your race is superior or another is inferior. Being racist is perfectly possible in any society. Since you see whites as inferior, you, sir, are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.
Click to expand...

Definition of RACISM


1:  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race

I see no mention of "owning systems" in there. And, you refused to deny that you are indeed a racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can be racist. Why do white people always whine and say things like you just said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like you seem to believe that racism is only perpetrated by whites.
> 
> And if anyone can be racist, then why not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.
> 
> You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is merely a belief that either your race is superior or another is inferior. Being racist is perfectly possible in any society. Since you see whites as inferior, you, sir, are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> 
> 1:  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> I see no mention of "owning systems" in there. And, you refused to deny that you are indeed a racist.
Click to expand...

I  instructed you to look at the etymology of the word. Arent you at least smart enough to do that without messing it up?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like you seem to believe that racism is only perpetrated by whites.
> 
> And if anyone can be racist, then why not you?
> 
> 
> 
> Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.
> 
> You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is merely a belief that either your race is superior or another is inferior. Being racist is perfectly possible in any society. Since you see whites as inferior, you, sir, are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> 
> 1:  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> I see no mention of "owning systems" in there. And, you refused to deny that you are indeed a racist.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  instructed you to look at the etymology of the word. Arent you at least smart enough to do that without messing it up?
Click to expand...


Etymology has nothing to do with it. It gives clues to the meaning, yes, but the dictionary is still a higher power. Tons of words have had their meanings changed. We don't speak Latin, we speak English. In English, system ownership is clearly not a requirement of racism. 

Aren't you at least smart enough to make a valid point?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.
> 
> You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is merely a belief that either your race is superior or another is inferior. Being racist is perfectly possible in any society. Since you see whites as inferior, you, sir, are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> 
> 1:  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> I see no mention of "owning systems" in there. And, you refused to deny that you are indeed a racist.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  instructed you to look at the etymology of the word. Arent you at least smart enough to do that without messing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Etymology has nothing to do with it. It gives clues to the meaning, yes, but the dictionary is still a higher power. Tons of words have had their meanings changed. We don't speak Latin, we speak English. In English, system ownership is clearly not a requirement of racism.
> 
> Aren't you at least smart enough to make a valid point?
Click to expand...

Only fools believe the dictionary is a higher power. To understand a word you need to know the history so you can see if the meaning has been tampered with.

We do speak Latin in many of the english words. How ignorant are you that you didnt know that?

What Percentage of English Words are Derived from Latin? | Dictionary.com Blog

"About 80 percent of the entries in any English dictionary are borrowed, mainly from Latin. Over 60 percent of all English words have Greek or Latin roots. In the vocabulary of the sciences and technology, the figure rises to over 90 percent. About 10 percent of the Latin vocabulary has found its way directly into English without an intermediary"


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is merely a belief that either your race is superior or another is inferior. Being racist is perfectly possible in any society. Since you see whites as inferior, you, sir, are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> 
> 1:  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> I see no mention of "owning systems" in there. And, you refused to deny that you are indeed a racist.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  instructed you to look at the etymology of the word. Arent you at least smart enough to do that without messing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Etymology has nothing to do with it. It gives clues to the meaning, yes, but the dictionary is still a higher power. Tons of words have had their meanings changed. We don't speak Latin, we speak English. In English, system ownership is clearly not a requirement of racism.
> 
> Aren't you at least smart enough to make a valid point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools believe the dictionary is a higher power. To understand a word you need to know the history so you can see if the meaning has been tampered with.
> 
> We do speak Latin in many of the english words. How ignorant are you that you didnt know that?
Click to expand...

Of course I know that. I'm merely pointing out that our word racism is _based_ off of Latin. 
Only a fool says a dead language supersedes the one we speak and the books which define it. 
Regardless of what it has meant in the past, it has nothing to do with system ownership today. Thus, blacks are capable of racism in the modern sense of the word.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> 
> 1:  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> I see no mention of "owning systems" in there. And, you refused to deny that you are indeed a racist.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  instructed you to look at the etymology of the word. Arent you at least smart enough to do that without messing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Etymology has nothing to do with it. It gives clues to the meaning, yes, but the dictionary is still a higher power. Tons of words have had their meanings changed. We don't speak Latin, we speak English. In English, system ownership is clearly not a requirement of racism.
> 
> Aren't you at least smart enough to make a valid point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools believe the dictionary is a higher power. To understand a word you need to know the history so you can see if the meaning has been tampered with.
> 
> We do speak Latin in many of the english words. How ignorant are you that you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know that. I'm merely pointing out that our word racism is _based_ off of Latin.
> Only a fool says a dead language supersedes the one we speak and the books which define it.
> Regardless of what it has meant in the past, it has nothing to do with system ownership today. Thus, blacks are capable of racism in the modern sense of the word.
Click to expand...

its not a dead language. English uses the latin language.

It has everything to do with system ownership since thats the meaning of "ism". Under the old or modern meaning of racism Blacks are unable to practice it here in the US.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> 
> 1:  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> I see no mention of "owning systems" in there. And, you refused to deny that you are indeed a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  instructed you to look at the etymology of the word. Arent you at least smart enough to do that without messing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Etymology has nothing to do with it. It gives clues to the meaning, yes, but the dictionary is still a higher power. Tons of words have had their meanings changed. We don't speak Latin, we speak English. In English, system ownership is clearly not a requirement of racism.
> 
> Aren't you at least smart enough to make a valid point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools believe the dictionary is a higher power. To understand a word you need to know the history so you can see if the meaning has been tampered with.
> 
> We do speak Latin in many of the english words. How ignorant are you that you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know that. I'm merely pointing out that our word racism is _based_ off of Latin.
> Only a fool says a dead language supersedes the one we speak and the books which define it.
> Regardless of what it has meant in the past, it has nothing to do with system ownership today. Thus, blacks are capable of racism in the modern sense of the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a dead language. English uses the latin language.
> 
> It has everything to do with system ownership since thats the meaning of "ism". Under the old or modern meaning of racism Blacks are unable to practice it here in the US.
Click to expand...


Did you not read the quote I handed over to you? Where in that quote does it say anything about system ownership? 

And you clearly don't have the slightest idea what a dead language is.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  instructed you to look at the etymology of the word. Arent you at least smart enough to do that without messing it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etymology has nothing to do with it. It gives clues to the meaning, yes, but the dictionary is still a higher power. Tons of words have had their meanings changed. We don't speak Latin, we speak English. In English, system ownership is clearly not a requirement of racism.
> 
> Aren't you at least smart enough to make a valid point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools believe the dictionary is a higher power. To understand a word you need to know the history so you can see if the meaning has been tampered with.
> 
> We do speak Latin in many of the english words. How ignorant are you that you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know that. I'm merely pointing out that our word racism is _based_ off of Latin.
> Only a fool says a dead language supersedes the one we speak and the books which define it.
> Regardless of what it has meant in the past, it has nothing to do with system ownership today. Thus, blacks are capable of racism in the modern sense of the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a dead language. English uses the latin language.
> 
> It has everything to do with system ownership since thats the meaning of "ism". Under the old or modern meaning of racism Blacks are unable to practice it here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read the quote I handed over to you? Where in that quote does it say anything about system ownership?
> 
> And you clearly don't have the slightest idea what a dead language is.
Click to expand...

i dont recall seeing a quote and even if I did it wouldnt change my opinion or the facts.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

I showed an excerpt from the dictionary and linked to it. If you can't recognize that, that's not my problem. So you have a mastery of the English language that puts Oxford, Merriam-Webster, and the Cambridge dictionary to shame? I'm impressed.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> I showed an excerpt from the dictionary and linked to it. If you can't recognize that, that's not my problem. So you have a mastery of the English language that puts Oxford, Merriam-Webster, and the Cambridge dictionary to shame? I'm impressed.



I dont care what you showed me. I informed you that using the words meaning required breaking it down using the etymology of the word.  Dont be impressed just learn from this lesson.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed an excerpt from the dictionary and linked to it. If you can't recognize that, that's not my problem. So you have a mastery of the English language that puts Oxford, Merriam-Webster, and the Cambridge dictionary to shame? I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you showed me. I informed you that using the words meaning required breaking it down using the etymology of the word.  Dont be impressed just learn from this lesson.
Click to expand...

You don't care that the dictionaries that define the English language all say I'm right and that you are an idiot? Alright then. Have fun in your delusions.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed an excerpt from the dictionary and linked to it. If you can't recognize that, that's not my problem. So you have a mastery of the English language that puts Oxford, Merriam-Webster, and the Cambridge dictionary to shame? I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you showed me. I informed you that using the words meaning required breaking it down using the etymology of the word.  Dont be impressed just learn from this lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care that the dictionaries that define the English language all say I'm right and that you are an idiot? Alright then. Have fun in your delusions.
Click to expand...

They dont say you are right. You just agree with the revised definition they gave you so you can feel validated. However we both know what the real definition is since I broke it down to you.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed an excerpt from the dictionary and linked to it. If you can't recognize that, that's not my problem. So you have a mastery of the English language that puts Oxford, Merriam-Webster, and the Cambridge dictionary to shame? I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you showed me. I informed you that using the words meaning required breaking it down using the etymology of the word.  Dont be impressed just learn from this lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care that the dictionaries that define the English language all say I'm right and that you are an idiot? Alright then. Have fun in your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont say you are right. You just agree with the revised definition they gave you so you can feel validated. However we both know what the real definition is since I broke it down to you.
Click to expand...

That may be the real definition in Latin, but the real definition in English is what I have been saying. I trust the dictionaries and the professionals more than I trust a fool on a forum.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed an excerpt from the dictionary and linked to it. If you can't recognize that, that's not my problem. So you have a mastery of the English language that puts Oxford, Merriam-Webster, and the Cambridge dictionary to shame? I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you showed me. I informed you that using the words meaning required breaking it down using the etymology of the word.  Dont be impressed just learn from this lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care that the dictionaries that define the English language all say I'm right and that you are an idiot? Alright then. Have fun in your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont say you are right. You just agree with the revised definition they gave you so you can feel validated. However we both know what the real definition is since I broke it down to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be the real definition in Latin, but the real definition in English is what I have been saying. I trust the dictionaries and the professionals more than I trust a fool on a forum.
Click to expand...

Its a latin word. Just because white people changed the definition slightly to make themselves feel better means nothing to me.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed an excerpt from the dictionary and linked to it. If you can't recognize that, that's not my problem. So you have a mastery of the English language that puts Oxford, Merriam-Webster, and the Cambridge dictionary to shame? I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you showed me. I informed you that using the words meaning required breaking it down using the etymology of the word.  Dont be impressed just learn from this lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care that the dictionaries that define the English language all say I'm right and that you are an idiot? Alright then. Have fun in your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont say you are right. You just agree with the revised definition they gave you so you can feel validated. However we both know what the real definition is since I broke it down to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be the real definition in Latin, but the real definition in English is what I have been saying. I trust the dictionaries and the professionals more than I trust a fool on a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a latin word. Just because white people changed the definition slightly to make themselves feel better means nothing to me.
Click to expand...

Well, in English, blacks are just as capable of racism as whites. In Latin, no one cares since no one speaks it anymore.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Racism and being racist is not the same thing. Only whites can practice racism in white dominated societies.
> 
> You have this weird white people logic thing going on.  Just because anyone *can be* a racist doesnt mean everyone *is *a racist.   Thats like claiming since white people have neanderthal genes all of them are savages.


That's some twisted, fucked up shit right there, Asclepias.  I'm sure it gives you consolation to think that way.  Like Shabazz, it allows a person to murder "cracker babies" and feel justified in doing so.


----------



## Divine Wind

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Well, in English, blacks are just as capable of racism as whites. In Latin, no one cares since no one speaks it anymore.


Correct and this forum has several examples of both "white" and "black" racists.  I expect most of them are either on the lower end of the IQ scale or have self-esteem or other mental issues as the main causal factor in their hateful attitudes.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.


More twisted bullshit.  Interesting that you have to qualify "Blacks own no systems in *here in the US*" since you know full well that slavery, like mankind, not only began in Africa, but, unfortunately still exists in Africa.






Some much for your African Yin-Yang avatar.  Obviously you have no clue what they symbology means.  You probably just think it looks cool without even thinking of the deeper meaner.


----------



## Mickiel

Lets look at the white effect on comedy. Whites  have affected literally all aspects of human life, in good and bad ways.

Notice ;

‘Scuze me — White Comedy? Your racism is showing. Again.

White racism reared its ugly head even in comedy.

Remember the white actor in black face?

Blackface! - The History of Racist Blackface Stereotypes


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its much more than that. You have to break the word down to get the correct meaning. Racism is a system (from the latin word ism) based on race. For example. Chattel slavery by whites was racism. Blacks own no systems in here in the US so they cant practice racism. They can only be racists. Whites on the other hand own all the systems.
> 
> 
> 
> More twisted bullshit.  Interesting that you have to qualify "Blacks own no systems in *here in the US*" since you know full well that slavery, like mankind, not only began in Africa, but, unfortunately still exists in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some much for your African Yin-Yang avatar.  Obviously you have no clue what they symbology means.  You probably just think it looks cool without even thinking of the deeper meaner.
Click to expand...

Thats because the US is where chattel slavery was mainly practiced and invented by white people suffering from an inferiority complex.  I must have really caused you to lose sleep for you to take the time to hunt down the source of my avatar.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Lets look at the white effect on comedy. Whites  have affected literally all aspects of human life, in good and bad ways....


Only in the US, obviously because it's primarily "white".  Not so much in Asian, African, Indian and other areas of the world.  Have you ever been outside your own neighborhood?  Your own state?  The US?

I've traveled much of the world with over 3 years of experience in nations all around the Earth. It's a big planet.  Lots of people, lots of different cultures.  One reason we all need to learn more tolerance if we don't want to end up like Syria is right now.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Thats because the US is where chattel slavery was mainly practiced and invented by white people suffering from an inferiority complex.  I must have really caused you to lose sleep for you to take the time to hunt down the source of my avatar.


Disagreed.  10 seconds of my time isn't "losing sleep", but I can understand why someone of your skewed and limited intellect would find it incomprehensible that I'd be able to find the source of your avatar in mere seconds.


----------



## Mickiel

If whites were treated like blacks, how would they fair?

If White Men Experienced Racism And Sexism

I wonder if that happened , would it broaden their blindness to the black experience?


----------



## Divine Wind

What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?




White people would not exist in such a world.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because the US is where chattel slavery was mainly practiced and invented by white people suffering from an inferiority complex.  I must have really caused you to lose sleep for you to take the time to hunt down the source of my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  10 seconds of my time isn't "losing sleep", but I can understand why someone of your skewed and limited intellect would find it incomprehensible that I'd be able to find the source of your avatar in mere seconds.
Click to expand...

Why would you want to find my avatar in the first place? Why was I even on your mind?


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> If whites were treated like blacks, how would they fair?
> 
> If White Men Experienced Racism And Sexism
> 
> I wonder if that happened , would it broaden their blindness to the black experience?


I think they are mentally weak and would have died. At one point whites were enslaved here in the US. Not just indentured servitude but real slavery. The perished easily,


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?


MLK didnt mean what you think he meant. White people are easily confused and lack proper comprehension.


*"I want to get the language so right that everyone here will cry out: ‘Yes, I’m Black, I’m proud of it. I’m Black and I’m beautiful!”*
-Martin Luther King Jr


----------



## Mickiel

More on white humor; and how it affected blacks;


How Many White People Does It Take to Ruin a Good Joke?


----------



## Mickiel

I have been telling religious people for years , that a whole religion can be totally deceived and not even be aware of it. Well the same can be said about a whole race ,  they can have certain ways about them , and not even know it. The white race is a good example of this,  they don't have a clue about their own racism.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Ya know, why do you even care about "race"? MLK didn't envision a black-dominated society, nor did he see a white one. He clearly desired a world where humans are seen as people, not by there race. Yet here you two are, espousing hatred towards whites. That's not the point. If you really wanted to fulfill King's legacy, you'd ignore white racists and hold the moral high ground. The rational whites- 99.99% of us- would happily accept you as the intelligent people I'm sure you could be. 
But no. Everything is about race with you. You hate whites and are racists yourselves. You do not understand MLK and what his dream really meant. He wanted peace, not division. Love, not prejudice. Yet prejudice and division are the very things you spout off here. 
Regardless, rant over. Y'all have a nice night.


----------



## sparky

But the world isn't a meritocracy  , nor would i bet on it becoming one 

Those lamenting this as racism dwell in the superficial 

~S~


----------



## Mudda

"*I wonder what its like to be white?*"

FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Why would you want to find my avatar in the first place? Why was I even on your mind?


To prove your hypocrisy.  If I had an avatar saying "Support World Peace" and then all I ever posted about was nuking the shit out of "mooslems", wouldn't that not only strike you as hypocritical, but worth mentioning as proof of hypocrisy?


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> MLK didnt mean what you think he meant. White people are easily confused and lack proper comprehension...


So, according to you, he was lying?  Sorry, but I disagree.

Martin Luther King I Have a Dream Speech - American Rhetoric
_I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal."

I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Georgia, the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave owners will be able to sit down together at the table of brotherhood.

I have a dream that one day even the state of Mississippi, a state sweltering with the heat of injustice, sweltering with the heat of oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice.

I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.

I have a dream today!

I have a dream that one day, down in Alabama, with its vicious racists, with its governor having his lips dripping with the words of "interposition" and "nullification" -- one day right there in Alabama little black boys and black girls will be able to join hands with little white boys and white girls as sisters and brothers.

I have a dream today!

I have a dream that one day every valley shall be exalted, and every hill and mountain shall be made low, the rough places will be made plain, and the crooked places will be made straight; "and the glory of the Lord shall be revealed and all flesh shall see it together."2

This is our hope, and this is the faith that I go back to the South with.

With this faith, we will be able to hew out of the mountain of despair a stone of hope. With this faith, we will be able to transform the jangling discords of our nation into a beautiful symphony of brotherhood. With this faith, we will be able to work together, to pray together, to struggle together, to go to jail together, to stand up for freedom together, knowing that we will be free one day.

And this will be the day -- this will be the day when all of God's children will be able to sing with new meaning:

My country 'tis of thee, sweet land of liberty, of thee I sing.

Land where my fathers died, land of the Pilgrim's pride,

From every mountainside, let freedom ring!_


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people would not exist in such a world.
Click to expand...

Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people would not exist in such a world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
Click to expand...



I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.

Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.


----------



## Mickiel

When we finish with what whites did to comedy , I want to go into what they did to politics.


----------



## Mickiel

I almost don't want to move away from comedy so soon,  because many white landmines were laid in comedy;

http://newsone.com/1761605/white-comics-talk-about-racism-and-white-people/

Laid without society  really knowing , because they laughed at the casualties.


----------



## GLASNOST

Mickiel said:


> *I wonder what its like to be white?*


It's the same as being black. We just wash more often.


----------



## Mickiel

GLASNOST said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same as being black. We just wash more often.
Click to expand...



This is a good example of white humor , it created a serious sarcastic negative view of all other races;  and whites started getting paid for this infection reaped upon humanity. Now its their normal way of thinking.


----------



## Mickiel

When we finish with what whites did to politics , we'll look at what they did to employment.


----------



## Mickiel

Look with me at what whites did to politics ;

Politics of the United States of America: When did African American voters primarily switch from supporting Republicans to supporting Democrats? - Quora


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people would not exist in such a world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
Click to expand...

Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people would not exist in such a world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
Click to expand...



No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.


----------



## Mickiel

Notice with me "Lily white politics";

Lily-White Politics | NCpedia


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people would not exist in such a world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
Click to expand...

I know humans are weak but dang man.lol  we can just disagree on this one.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people would not exist in such a world.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know humans are weak but dang man.lol  we can just disagree on this one.
Click to expand...



Sure ,we can disagree, but notice this as we leave the subject;

The Lake of Fire - Part 15


----------



## ptbw forever

Mickiel said:


> If whites were treated like blacks, how would they fair?
> 
> If White Men Experienced Racism And Sexism
> 
> I wonder if that happened , would it broaden their blindness to the black experience?


White men do experience sexism and racism.

The fact that idiots literally try to tell victims of that racism and sexism that it didn't actually happen makes it worse than the racism and sexism other groups face.


----------



## Mickiel

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were treated like blacks, how would they fair?
> 
> If White Men Experienced Racism And Sexism
> 
> I wonder if that happened , would it broaden their blindness to the black experience?
> 
> 
> 
> White men do experience sexism and racism.
> 
> The fact that idiots literally try to tell victims of that racism and sexism that it didn't actually happen makes it worse than the racism and sexism other groups face.
Click to expand...



Notice;

The Murderous Scam White Elites Have Perpetrated on Blacks and Whites for at Least 4 Centuries


----------



## MizMolly

All those posts about how whites were or are evil at politics, comedy, etc. are ridiculous. Any bad that happened wasn't due to their race, there are bad people, period. Because people who did this happen to be white, let's play that game....so much street violence, mostly by black people. Since this has been going on, I guess blacks should be associated with violence and criminal behavior. Even though all races commit crimes. All races aren't great at comedy, politics, etc. It isn't about race, it's about individuality. As long as anyone has so much negativity toward whites, they can't really expect any respect. Race is not something people I know think about often, until we see the media or message boards bringing it up. And then, of course, only the negative history of the white race is discussed by some black posters. We, the white race today, are not responsible for history. Contrary to some beliefs, we are not predispositioned toward racists thoughts. Some posters say us whites can't know the mind or thoughts of blacks. Well duh, same goes for anyone who isn't white. I treat people according to their behavior, if you are a thug, it's not black or white to me, it's because you are a useless asshole.


----------



## Mickiel

The white race today is responsible for history , you can't shop that to black people, you can only sell it to irresponsible whites.

Listen, while your trying to sell it here, notice and sell this;

The politics of being friends with white people


----------



## Mickiel

I know white people are going to come on this thread and lie;  that's politics ;  notice then the white political lie;

The Politics of Lying White People and the Black People Who Bear the Burden


----------



## Liberty777

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know humans are weak but dang man.lol  we can just disagree on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ,we can disagree, but notice this as we leave the subject;
> 
> The Lake o
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know humans are weak but dang man.lol  we can just disagree on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ,we can disagree, but notice this as we leave the subject;
> 
> [URL='https://bible-truths.com/lake15.html']The Lake of Fire - Part 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> f Fire - Part 15[/URL]
Click to expand...

i stand corrected, I have been decieved. God is all knowing so that makes perfect sense. Thank you brother.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know humans are weak but dang man.lol  we can just disagree on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ,we can disagree, but notice this as we leave the subject;
> 
> The Lake o
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know humans are weak but dang man.lol  we can just disagree on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ,we can disagree, but notice this as we leave the subject;
> 
> [URL='https://bible-truths.com/lake15.html']The Lake of Fire - Part 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> f Fire - Part 15[/URL]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i stand corrected, I have been decieved. God is all knowing so that makes perfect sense. Thank you brother.
Click to expand...




Your welcome ; I have been deceived many times myself.


----------



## GLASNOST

Mickiel said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same as being black. We just wash more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of white humor , it created a serious sarcastic negative view of all other races;  and whites started getting paid for this infection reaped upon humanity. Now its their normal way of thinking.
Click to expand...

Because we scrubbed ourselves white? How do you consider *that* a negative view of all other races? A friend of mine (a black man) said that when he was a boy he was with his mother in town when he saw a white man and he made a comment to his mother. She told him,_* "Don't stare! It ain't his fault that God took him out of the oven too soon." *_Do you think his mother was making_ 'a serious sarcastic negative view'_ about white people? I think you see racism even when it isn't there.


----------



## Mickiel

GLASNOST said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same as being black. We just wash more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of white humor , it created a serious sarcastic negative view of all other races;  and whites started getting paid for this infection reaped upon humanity. Now its their normal way of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we scrubbed ourselves white? How do you consider *that* a negative view of all other races? A friend of mine (a black man) said that when he was a boy he was with his mother in town when he saw a white man and he made a comment to his mother. She told him,_* "Don't stare! It ain't his fault that God took him out of the oven too soon." *_Do you think his mother was making_ 'a serious sarcastic negative view'_ about white people? I think you see racism even when it isn't there.
Click to expand...



Wait till I go into what whites did to employment; I will uncover more that is not seen. Welcome to thread, see how it grows;  stay with us.

After employment , I'll go into what whites did to fashion.


----------



## Huey

whites the dog smelling people.


----------



## Mickiel

Look at politics and prejudice with me:

Politics and Prejudice – Insights from Psychological Science


----------



## GLASNOST

Mickiel said:


> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.


Bull shit. If you had to see EVERYTHING with your own eyes you'd still think the world is flat. Do you? It is free will of humanity that allows us to weigh conflicting information and make our own decision. You may have restricted your ability to judge by your lack of logic, lack of experience, and a chip on your shoulder ..... but most of us thirst for knowledge in order to make us better people *for our own good*. So we look, we listen, we question - and then we act upon those senses. That is free will. It is up to each and every one of to use it. It is a voluntary thing. If you don't have it, don't blame it on anyone but yourself.


----------



## Mickiel

Check out this radical idea ; that rich white men can influence politics ;

DC City Politics Disproportionately ‘Influenced’ By Rich White Men


----------



## GLASNOST

Mickiel said:


> Wait till I go into* what whites did to employment*; I will uncover more that is not seen. Welcome to thread, see how it grows;  stay with us.
> 
> After employment , I'll go into *what whites did to fashion*.


I mistakenly assumed this thread was anti-racist. I came to the wrong place.


----------



## Mickiel

GLASNOST said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit. If you had to see EVERYTHING with your own eyes you'd still think the world is flat. Do you? It is free will of humanity that allows us to weigh conflicting information and make our own decision. You may have restricted your ability to judge by your lack of logic, lack of experience, and a chip on your shoulder ..... but most of us thirst for knowledge in order to make us better people *for our own good*. So we look, we listen, we question - and then we act upon those senses. That is free will. It is up to each and every one of to use it. It is a voluntary thing. If you don't have it, don't blame it on anyone but yourself.
Click to expand...


I hold no interest in cursing  and using bad language.


----------



## Mickiel

GLASNOST said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till I go into* what whites did to employment*; I will uncover more that is not seen. Welcome to thread, see how it grows;  stay with us.
> 
> After employment , I'll go into *what whites did to fashion*.
> 
> 
> 
> I mistakenly assumed this thread was anti-racist. I came to the wrong place.
Click to expand...


Welcome to thread, see how it grows


----------



## GLASNOST

Mickiel said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bull shit.* If you had to see EVERYTHING with your own eyes you'd still think the world is flat. Do you? It is free will of humanity that allows us to weigh conflicting information and make our own decision. You may have restricted your ability to judge by your lack of logic, lack of experience, and a chip on your shoulder ..... but most of us thirst for knowledge in order to make us better people *for our own good*. So we look, we listen, we question - and then we act upon those senses. That is free will. It is up to each and every one of to use it. It is a voluntary thing. If you don't have it, don't blame it on anyone but yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in cursing  and using bad language.
Click to expand...

And I hold no interest in your racist comments.


----------



## Mickiel

GLASNOST said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bull shit.* If you had to see EVERYTHING with your own eyes you'd still think the world is flat. Do you? It is free will of humanity that allows us to weigh conflicting information and make our own decision. You may have restricted your ability to judge by your lack of logic, lack of experience, and a chip on your shoulder ..... but most of us thirst for knowledge in order to make us better people *for our own good*. So we look, we listen, we question - and then we act upon those senses. That is free will. It is up to each and every one of to use it. It is a voluntary thing. If you don't have it, don't blame it on anyone but yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in cursing  and using bad language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I hold no interest in your racist comments.
Click to expand...



If your not interested , then why are you so interested?

Welcome to thread , see how it grows.


----------



## TheOldSchool

So do we have an answer yet about what it's like to be white?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Ya know, why do you even care about "race"? MLK didn't envision a black-dominated society, nor did he see a white one. He clearly desired a world where humans are seen as people, not by there race. Yet here you two are, espousing hatred towards whites. That's not the point. If you really wanted to fulfill King's legacy, you'd ignore white racists and hold the moral high ground. The rational whites- 99.99% of us- would happily accept you as the intelligent people I'm sure you could be.
> But no. Everything is about race with you. You hate whites and are racists yourselves. You do not understand MLK and what his dream really meant. He wanted peace, not division. Love, not prejudice. Yet prejudice and division are the very things you spout off here.
> Regardless, rant over. Y'all have a nice night.


White people always make me laugh when they try to tell Black people what MLK believed in.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to find my avatar in the first place? Why was I even on your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> To prove your hypocrisy.  If I had an avatar saying "Support World Peace" and then all I ever posted about was nuking the shit out of "mooslems", wouldn't that not only strike you as hypocritical, but worth mentioning as proof of hypocrisy?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with my avatar? That was a random post and had nothing to do with my question.


----------



## Asclepias

GLASNOST said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder what its like to be white?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same as being black. We just wash more often.
Click to expand...

No offense but why do you smell like dogs if you wash more often?


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if all the racists just went home and never spoke again?  What would happen if people actually followed the wisdom of Martin Luther King's words and didn't judge people by the color of their skin, but the content of their character?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people would not exist in such a world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Why do racists like yourself believe "whites" are inferior?  For the same silly reasons racists who are white believe blacks are inferior despite the hard facts of science that we're all 99.5% identical?  That skin tone has nothing to do with IQ, EQ or physical ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe whites are inferior, and I have never said that in this thread. Simply produce me saying as such.
> 
> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you beleive God gives us free will? I beleive a negative belief system by man is brought on by the "deceiver" not God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
Click to expand...

Thats pretty profound. Never thought of it like that. We are influenced in the vast majority of our thoughts without even giving credit to the sources that influence us.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Whites are racist and have a superior attitude, because they were destined and designed to be that way by the creator. God wanted this world to suffer racism, and that is WHY it is. Racism is a result of sin.


Your god may be that petty, but the all merciful, all knowing and all powerful Almighty is not.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.


An interesting theory, but I disagree.  Free will is about choices.  You choose to believe in a god that is malevolent, punishing and destructive.  I choose to believe in a God that offers love, peace and grace, but one who also gives us a choice to go into the light of that grace or wander off into the darkness.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> White people always make me laugh when they try to tell Black people what MLK believed in.


No doubt MLK is rolling in his grave over people like you.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people always make me laugh when they try to tell Black people what MLK believed in.
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt MLK is rolling in his grave over people like you.
Click to expand...

He is just restless and wishing he was here to help me.  So why do you think he was proud specifically of being Black if he wanted people not to notice color?


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting theory, but I disagree.  Free will is about choices.  You choose to believe in a god that is malevolent, punishing and destructive.  I choose to believe in a God that offers love, peace and grace, but one who also gives us a choice to go into the light of that grace or wander off into the darkness.
Click to expand...

Your lack of sophistication is on display. No one chooses to believe in god until they are taught about god. You are brainwashed or trained from the moment you begin to sense the outside world.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Your lack of sophistication is on display. No one chooses to believe in god until they are taught about god. You are brainwashed or trained from the moment you begin to sense the outside world.


Obviously you've been brainwashed by the likes of Malik Shabazz and King Samir Shabazz.  No doubt you'll end up in prison with other racists. 

Malik Zulu Shabazz
_Malik Shabazz is a racist black nationalist with a long, well-documented history of violently anti-Semitic remarks and accusations about the inherent evil of white people_. 

New Black Panther Party National Leader Faces Weapons Charges
_The Daily News also quoted Shabazz speaking on a presumably recent “black-power radio show,” although it did not say when he spoke. Shabazz reportedly said that black people should form militias to kill whites, attack them with pit bulls, pour acid on them and raid nursery schools to “kill everything white in sight.” Shabazz, who is the Panther’s national field marshal, added, “I would love nothing better than to come home with a cracker’s head in my book bag,” the paper reported._


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of sophistication is on display. No one chooses to believe in god until they are taught about god. You are brainwashed or trained from the moment you begin to sense the outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you've been brainwashed by the likes of Malik Shabazz and King Samir Shabazz.  No doubt you'll end up in prison with other racists.
> 
> Malik Zulu Shabazz
> _Malik Shabazz is a racist black nationalist with a long, well-documented history of violently anti-Semitic remarks and accusations about the inherent evil of white people_.
> 
> New Black Panther Party National Leader Faces Weapons Charges
> _The Daily News also quoted Shabazz speaking on a presumably recent “black-power radio show,” although it did not say when he spoke. Shabazz reportedly said that black people should form militias to kill whites, attack them with pit bulls, pour acid on them and raid nursery schools to “kill everything white in sight.” Shabazz, who is the Panther’s national field marshal, added, “I would love nothing better than to come home with a cracker’s head in my book bag,” the paper reported._
Click to expand...

many Black revolutionaries have been to prison. I would be proud to go in defense of my people.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe in freewill. For a human to have freewill would mean that human was not influenced by outside sources ;  which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting theory, but I disagree.  Free will is about choices.  You choose to believe in a god that is malevolent, punishing and destructive.  I choose to believe in a God that offers love, peace and grace, but one who also gives us a choice to go into the light of that grace or wander off into the darkness.
Click to expand...



Your perception of God is the white mans perception, full of as much deception and vain propaganda as the white man himself.  There are no choices with the real God, its his way and no other way; that is how it really is in heaven. Its how it is in reality;  the white man has dared to dictate terms with God and has set himself up as a god.

The white man is transparent , this thread sees through him.


----------



## Mickiel

Six Ways To Know That White People Control Your Destiny. : ThyBlackMan.com


----------



## Mickiel

If your wondering what it is like to be white ,then look with me at what whites did to employment.

The 33 Whitest Jobs in America


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> If your wondering what it is like to be white ,then look with me at what whites did to employment.
> 
> The 33 Whitest Jobs in America


this is a result of the combination of legacy white AA and present day racism. I bet if you gave Black people 400 years of Black only AA they would dominate in most of the professions as well.  Whites had that 400 years of white AA and still hate to hire other people of color.


----------



## Mickiel

I live in Detroit ,and the racism we have uncovered, beginning in 1940, explains much deeper the so called "White flight";

Detroit's white racist heritage ... in letters


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> many Black revolutionaries have been to prison. I would be proud to go in defense of my people.


Your people being black supremacists, racists and wannabe murderers?


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> *Your perception of God is the white mans perception*, full of as much deception and vain propaganda as *the white man* himself.  There are no choices with the real God, its his way and no other way; that is how it really is in heaven. Its how it is in reality;  *the white man* has dared to dictate terms with God and has set himself up as a god.
> 
> *The white man* is transparent , this thread sees through him.


You really need to stop looking through that racist lens of yours, it's distorting your view of the world.  OTOH, you're free to be as big a racist asshole as you desire.  Once you act upon it,however, it's you who will quickly be brought back to reality. 

Where to your obtain your perception of God?


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your perception of God is the white mans perception*, full of as much deception and vain propaganda as *the white man* himself.  There are no choices with the real God, its his way and no other way; that is how it really is in heaven. Its how it is in reality;  *the white man* has dared to dictate terms with God and has set himself up as a god.
> 
> *The white man* is transparent , this thread sees through him.
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to stop looking through that racist lens of yours, it's distorting your view of the world.  OTOH, you're free to be as big a racist asshole as you desire.  Once you act upon it,however, it's you who will quickly be brought back to reality.
> 
> Where to your obtain your perception of God?
Click to expand...



I hold no interest in your use of foul language. I am looking through this thread with a white lens; taking a real good look at what it is like to be white. The dirt we uncover is not black dirt , its white dirt.

And its plenty of it.

And its plenty of interest in thread ; see how it grows.


----------



## Mickiel

Notice with me how white racism in employment even extends to peoples "Names."

Employers' Replies to Racial Names


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> many Black revolutionaries have been to prison. I would be proud to go in defense of my people.
> 
> 
> 
> Your people being black supremacists, racists and wannabe murderers?
Click to expand...

If thats what you call Black people....then yes. Your racist words dont change how I feel.


----------



## Asclepias

Witness the pain white eyes go through when viewing non white hairstyles.

Is Your 'Natural' Hairstyle Preventing You from Getting a Job?


----------



## Mickiel

Also notice with me;

The Effect on White Incomes of Discrimination in Employment on JSTOR

the information available on this is astounding.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> ....I am looking through this thread with a white lens....


Bullshit.  Change every time you say "white" to "black" and you'd sound like the biggest fucking racist this side of David Duke.  It works both ways, dude.  Racism is hate and it doesn't matter who says it, where they are from or what color is their skin, it's still racism.

If you don't like my language, put me on ignore.  Your racist friend Asclepias has claimed he'd do that a few times but he never does.  I wonder why?


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> If thats what you call Black people....then yes. Your racist words dont change how I feel.


It's not what I call black people.  It's what I call racists who happen to be black.  If they were white, I'd call them white racists, white supremacists and wannabe murderers.  See how that works?  Fairness and equality to all.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If thats what you call Black people....then yes. Your racist words dont change how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what I call black people.  It's what I call racists who happen to be black.  If they were white, I'd call them white racists, white supremacists and wannabe murderers.  See how that works?  Fairness and equality to all.
Click to expand...

If thats not what you call Black people then why did you say that? I never said anything like you said. Face it. Youre a racist.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am looking through this thread with a white lens....
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Change every time you say "white" to "black" and you'd sound like the biggest fucking racist this side of David Duke.  It works both ways, dude.  Racism is hate and it doesn't matter who says it, where they are from or what color is their skin, it's still racism.
> 
> If you don't like my language, put me on ignore.  Your racist friend Asclepias has claimed he'd do that a few times but he never does.  I wonder why?
Click to expand...



I don't like your language ,but I welcome all to this thread. I need all examples of white I can get. Your language is a good example of white, when I am finished with what white has done to fashion ,I will go into what whites have done to language. And if your still around ,I'll use you in that portion as well.

Welcome to thread , see how it grows.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> If thats not what you call Black people then why did you say that? I never said anything like you said. Face it. Youre a racist.


You're a racist.  You've admitted being a racist.  You constantly post racist claptrap. 

Like I just told your cohort, if you replaced every time you said "white" with "black", it'd sound like the biggest fucking racist statement from the 1950s.


----------



## Mickiel

Employers make mistakes when dealing with the EEOC;

"Notorious Nine" mistakes by employers in dealing with the EEOC | Employment & Labor Insider


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I don't like your language ,but I welcome all to this thread. I need all examples of *white* I can get. Your language is a good example of* white*, when I am finished with what *white* has done to fashion ,I will go into what* whites* have done to language. *And if your still around ,I'll use you in that portion as well.*
> 
> Welcome to thread , see how it grows.


Thanks for both the further examples of your racism plus the threat.


----------



## Mudda

Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your language ,but I welcome all to this thread. I need all examples of *white* I can get. Your language is a good example of* white*, when I am finished with what *white* has done to fashion ,I will go into what* whites* have done to language. *And if your still around ,I'll use you in that portion as well.*
> 
> Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for both the further examples of your racism plus the threat.
Click to expand...



Welcome to thread, the exposure of white, see how thread grows.

Black Unemployment Driven By White America's Favors For Friends | Huffington Post


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.


I think it's more about prosperity and desire for modern material wealth, not skin tone.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Welcome to thread, the exposure of* white*, see how thread grows.


Thanks!


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to thread, the exposure of* white*, see how thread grows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...



Thank you; now notice with me more on white;

In hiring, racial bias is still a problem. But not always for reasons you think


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> ...now notice with me more on white;
> 
> In hiring, racial bias is still a problem. But not always for reasons you think


_"Hate begets hate; violence begets violence; toughness begets a greater toughness. We must meet the forces of hate with the power of love." _​*Martin Luther King* (1958)​Your racist agenda will ultimately fail.  You may get your 15 minutes of fame for assaulting or murdering innocent people, but you'll still end up a failure.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...now notice with me more on white;
> 
> In hiring, racial bias is still a problem. But not always for reasons you think
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hate begets hate; violence begets violence; toughness begets a greater toughness. We must meet the forces of hate with the power of love." _​*Martin Luther King* (1958)​Your racist agenda will ultimately fail.  You may get your 15 minutes of fame for assaulting or murdering innocent people, but you'll still end up a failure.
Click to expand...



Are you dense? Are there bats in your belfry? This thread is a stunning victory. And I am not even half way through it; what its like to be white is a long list; I figure if I can get your attention and participation, then I can draw other whites as well. I just have a weird habit of running white off; you know ,intimidating them.

You must excuse me , an old habit.


----------



## Mickiel

Even the fire department has been racist;; goodness ,how deep does white go?

Black FDNY Civilian Employees To Sue Over Alleged Racist Management Practices


----------



## Mickiel

Lets shift gears again and look at what whites  did to fashion ;

https://thinkprogress.org/the-fashi...color-rarely-get-hired-d00d3ca36b1#.u89u0m2lh


----------



## Mickiel

Just look at what whites did to the fashion industry;

Fashion Industry Racism


----------



## Mickiel

Look at how whites whitewashed the runways in fashion ;


White-Washed Runways: The Effects of Racism in the Fashion Industry


----------



## Mickiel

I hope your starting to see the amazing reach of white, its stunning deception of the world and its intrusive nature;

This crazy stat shows just how whitewashed the fashion industry is


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more about prosperity and desire for modern material wealth, not skin tone.
Click to expand...

It's mostly about looks, all the other colours think that white chicks are the hottest.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Look at how whites whitewashed the runways in fashion ;
> 
> 
> White-Washed Runways: The Effects of Racism in the Fashion Industry


Lots of models are black, and a lot of designers are gay Asians. So what are you talking about?


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how whites whitewashed the runways in fashion ;
> 
> 
> White-Washed Runways: The Effects of Racism in the Fashion Industry
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of models are black, and a lot of designers are gay Asians. So what are you talking about?
Click to expand...



Nothing that white people will understand.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.


No one wishes they were white. Even white people. You look sickly.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how whites whitewashed the runways in fashion ;
> 
> 
> White-Washed Runways: The Effects of Racism in the Fashion Industry
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of models are black, and a lot of designers are gay Asians. So what are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that white people will understand.
Click to expand...

I understand that you have a chip on your shoulder for having not been born white. is that it?


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people. You look sickly.
Click to expand...

C'mon Asc-likker, every time you say shit like that it just re-inforces what I said. But thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people. You look sickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asc-likker, every time you say shit like that it just re-inforces what I said. But thanks for the help anyways.
Click to expand...



Your language is corrupt; soon I will go into how whites corrupted language. Stay with us. I need your example.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people. You look sickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asc-likker, every time you say shit like that it just re-inforces what I said. But thanks for the help anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language is corrupt; soon I will go into how whites corrupted language. Stay with us. I need your example.
Click to expand...

Whites corrupted language? You mean like Ebonics?


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people. You look sickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asc-likker, every time you say shit like that it just re-inforces what I said. But thanks for the help anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language is corrupt; soon I will go into how whites corrupted language. Stay with us. I need your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites corrupted language? You mean like Ebonics?
Click to expand...



Your a gift to this thread , your corruption of the human language is a prime example of how your race did it. But let me finish with how whites corrupted fashion.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other color wishes they were white. that says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people. You look sickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asc-likker, every time you say shit like that it just re-inforces what I said. But thanks for the help anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language is corrupt; soon I will go into how whites corrupted language. Stay with us. I need your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites corrupted language? You mean like Ebonics?
Click to expand...

Ebonics is a creation of a language. Something whites have trouble doing.


----------



## Mickiel

More on what whites did to fashion:

9 Clothing Rules White People Invented to Benefit White PeopleLaws Against Sagging Pants


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Ebonics is a creation of a language. Something whites have trouble doing.


You're right, white people have trouble talking like they have a mouth full of crack vials.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebonics is a creation of a language. Something whites have trouble doing.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, white people have trouble talking like they have a mouth full of crack vials.
Click to expand...

Whites had trouble counting. Roman numerals arent very efficient and good for science. 
Whites had trouble writing. They though the books the Egyptians wrote were weird.
Whites had trouble speaking. Their language is a hodge podge of every other language on the planet.


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebonics is a creation of a language. Something whites have trouble doing.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, white people have trouble talking like they have a mouth full of crack vials.
Click to expand...



Oh I hope your around for whites and language!


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hate begets hate; violence begets violence; toughness begets a greater toughness. We must meet the forces of hate with the power of love."​_*Martin Luther King* (1958)​Your racist agenda will ultimately fail.  You may get your 15 minutes of fame for assaulting or murdering innocent people, but you'll still end up a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you dense? Are there bats in your belfry? This thread is a stunning victory. And I am not even half way through it; what its like to be white is a long list; I figure if I can get your attention and participation, then I can draw other whites as well. I just have a weird habit of running white off; you know ,intimidating them.
> 
> You must excuse me , an old habit.
Click to expand...

It should be clear who has bats in their belfry and who does not to anyone who cares to scroll through this thread.  Consider it as you please.  You can't change what more rational people think of racists and haters. Martin Luther King knew where people who hate will end up.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> It's mostly about looks, all the other colours think that white chicks are the hottest.


All the "colours"?  Are you English or Canadian?  Something else?


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebonics is a creation of a language. Something whites have trouble doing.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, white people have trouble talking like they have a mouth full of crack vials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had trouble counting. Roman numerals arent very efficient and good for science.
> Whites had trouble writing. They though the books the Egyptians wrote were weird.
> Whites had trouble speaking. Their language is a hodge podge of every other language on the planet.
Click to expand...

Egyptians wrote cartoons, not books.
You're just jealous of whites, because without us, you'd be back in Africa catching ebola.


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly about looks, all the other colours think that white chicks are the hottest.
> 
> 
> 
> All the "colours"?  Are you English or Canadian?  Something else?
Click to expand...

Why? You some camo wearing douche?


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly about looks, all the other colours think that white chicks are the hottest.
> 
> 
> 
> All the "colours"?  Are you English or Canadian?  Something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? You some camo wearing douche?
Click to expand...

Curiosity.  No.   Obviously you're embarrassed by it.  No worries.


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly about looks, all the other colours think that white chicks are the hottest.
> 
> 
> 
> All the "colours"?  Are you English or Canadian?  Something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? You some camo wearing douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curiosity.  No.   Obviously you're embarrassed by it.  No worries.
Click to expand...

You're right, I'm embarrassed that such a weenie is trying to pick me up.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> You're right, I'm embarrassed that such a weenie is trying to pick me up.


Obviously you're embarrassed at being found out to be Brit or some other former colony of the Brits.  You are free to your homosexual fantasies, but you should go to the Left side of the forum; that's where the Gays hang out.


----------



## Yarddog

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hate begets hate; violence begets violence; toughness begets a greater toughness. We must meet the forces of hate with the power of love."_​*Martin Luther King* (1958)​Your racist agenda will ultimately fail.  You may get your 15 minutes of fame for assaulting or murdering innocent people, but you'll still end up a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you dense? Are there bats in your belfry? This thread is a stunning victory. And I am not even half way through it; what its like to be white is a long list; I figure if I can get your attention and participation, then I can draw other whites as well. I just have a weird habit of running white off; you know ,intimidating them.
> 
> You must excuse me , an old habit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be clear who has bats in their belfry and who does not to anyone who cares to scroll through this thread.  Consider it as you please.  You can't change what more rational people think of racists and haters. Martin Luther King knew where people who hate will end up.
Click to expand...



I don't converse too much with this guy, much for the same reason I don't Converse with Steve McGarret and his ilk. They have a similar moral and social infection that may be contagious,  I suspect they most likely caught it from each other.  It causes blindness and lack of feeling so as of late i try to keep my distance lest I also get infected.  I find theres a pretty nice world out there with people of all races.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hate begets hate; violence begets violence; toughness begets a greater toughness. We must meet the forces of hate with the power of love."_​*Martin Luther King* (1958)​Your racist agenda will ultimately fail.  You may get your 15 minutes of fame for assaulting or murdering innocent people, but you'll still end up a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you dense? Are there bats in your belfry? This thread is a stunning victory. And I am not even half way through it; what its like to be white is a long list; I figure if I can get your attention and participation, then I can draw other whites as well. I just have a weird habit of running white off; you know ,intimidating them.
> 
> You must excuse me , an old habit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be clear who has bats in their belfry and who does not to anyone who cares to scroll through this thread.  Consider it as you please.  You can't change what more rational people think of racists and haters. Martin Luther King knew where people who hate will end up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't converse too much with this guy, much for the same reason I don't Converse with Steve McGarret and his ilk. They have a similar moral and social infection that may be contagious,  I suspect they most likely caught it from each other.  It causes blindness and lack of feeling so as of late i try to keep my distance lest I also get infected.  I find theres a pretty nice world out there with people of all races.
Click to expand...


It's because this is an internet message board and is bound to attract such people.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your wondering what it is like to be white ,then look with me at what whites did to employment.
> 
> The 33 Whitest Jobs in America
> 
> 
> 
> this is a result of the combination of legacy white AA and present day racism. I bet if you gave Black people 400 years of Black only AA they would dominate in most of the professions as well.  Whites had that 400 years of white AA and still hate to hire other people of color.
Click to expand...

What does the abbreviation AA stand for?


----------



## Liberty777

I don't understand why one sees the OP as racist. We all have fallen short and committed evil. He's just talking about how whites have affected history. He's never said he dislikes whites or that we are all evil. I think some here need to get their estrogen  levels checked.


----------



## ChrisL

Liberty777 said:


> I don't understand why one sees the OP as racist. We all have fallen short and committed evil. He's just talking about how whites have affected history. He's never said he dislikes whites or that we are all evil. I think some here need to get their estrogen  levels checked.



Oh, please.  Lol.  Think what you want, but people who have been reading these kinds of threads know better.


----------



## Divine Wind

Liberty777 said:


> I don't understand why one sees the OP as racist. We all have fallen short and committed evil. He's just talking about how whites have affected history. He's never said he dislikes whites or that we are all evil. I think some here need to get their estrogen  levels checked.


Agreed we all have fallen short.  The problem I see here is some people blaming others for their own problems.  We've seen poor people blame the rich, Left blame the Right (and vice-versa) and here we see blacks blaming whites.    In that, it's a racist thread just as there are several other threads on this forum where white racists blame blacks or other minorities for their own problems.


----------



## Divine Wind

ChrisL said:


> It's because this is an internet message board and is bound to attract such people.


An excellent observation.  Agreed, forums seem to attract extreme views.  My guess is because it's "safe".  Most of the people venting their spleen against others on forums are likely too spineless to do it in public.


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because this is an internet message board and is bound to attract such people.
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent observation.  Agreed, forums seem to attract extreme views.  My guess is because it's "safe".  Most of the people venting their spleen against others on forums are likely too spineless to do it in public.
Click to expand...


Or, they are the type who would be walking the streets screaming at people while wearing a sign.    I can picture more than a few people who frequent this place doing that!


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your wondering what it is like to be white ,then look with me at what whites did to employment.
> 
> The 33 Whitest Jobs in America
> 
> 
> 
> this is a result of the combination of legacy white AA and present day racism. I bet if you gave Black people 400 years of Black only AA they would dominate in most of the professions as well.  Whites had that 400 years of white AA and still hate to hire other people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the abbreviation AA stand for?
Click to expand...

Affirmative action.


----------



## Divine Wind

Yarddog said:


> I don't converse too much with this guy, much for the same reason I don't Converse with Steve McGarret and his ilk. They have a similar moral and social infection that may be contagious,  I suspect they most likely caught it from each other.  It causes blindness and lack of feeling so as of late i try to keep my distance lest I also get infected.  I find theres a pretty nice world out there with people of all races.


Can't fault you there.  Conversing with haters always leaves a coating on slime behind.   Agreed 100% about how their moral and social infection can be contagious.  OTOH, like Edmund Burke is often quoted as saying, "_All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing._"  IMHO, it's good to at least stand up against such racist evil as seen on this thread and elsewhere even if it's only a few brief comments.


----------



## Divine Wind

ChrisL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because this is an internet message board and is bound to attract such people.
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent observation.  Agreed, forums seem to attract extreme views.  My guess is because it's "safe".  Most of the people venting their spleen against others on forums are likely too spineless to do it in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, they are the type who would be walking the streets screaming at people while wearing a sign.    I can picture more than a few people who frequent this place doing that!
Click to expand...

Good.  If so, it's more likely they'll be social outcasts.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because this is an internet message board and is bound to attract such people.
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent observation.  Agreed, forums seem to attract extreme views.  My guess is because it's "safe".  Most of the people venting their spleen against others on forums are likely too spineless to do it in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, they are the type who would be walking the streets screaming at people while wearing a sign.    I can picture more than a few people who frequent this place doing that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  If so, it's more likely they'll be social outcasts.
Click to expand...



white people logic.  A Black person says "we are going to protect our people." = racist.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> white people logic.  A Black person says "we are going to protect our people." = racist.


Incorrect, but I've already given up hope that you will ever see past your own hatred.   You'll just stew in your own juices until you do something supremely stupid or die of either heart disease or cancer.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people logic.  A Black person says "we are going to protect our people." = racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, but I've already given up hope that you will ever see past your own hatred.   You'll just stew in your own juices until you do something supremely stupid or die of either heart disease or cancer.
Click to expand...

Correct. You just posted a picture implying the KKK and the BPP were the same.  Only white people think that stupidly.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people logic.  A Black person says "we are going to protect our people." = racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, but I've already given up hope that you will ever see past your own hatred.   You'll just stew in your own juices until you do something supremely stupid or die of either heart disease or cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. You just posted a picture implying the KKK and the BPP were the same.  Only white people think that stupidly.
Click to expand...

Same as in both are malevolent racists.  Your own posts often epitomize racial hatred.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people logic.  A Black person says "we are going to protect our people." = racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, but I've already given up hope that you will ever see past your own hatred.   You'll just stew in your own juices until you do something supremely stupid or die of either heart disease or cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. You just posted a picture implying the KKK and the BPP were the same.  Only white people think that stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as in both are malevolent racists.  Your own posts often epitomize racial hatred.
Click to expand...

I see you are too ignorant to know the difference between the people in your first post and the people in your last post. More white stupidity.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why one sees the OP as racist. We all have fallen short and committed evil. He's just talking about how whites have affected history. He's never said he dislikes whites or that we are all evil. I think some here need to get their estrogen  levels checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  Lol.  Think what you want, but people who have been reading these kinds of threads know better.
Click to expand...



Explain to me why close to 30,000 views are on this thread , including your views? Whats the matter , you don't like seeing negative truth about your race?

What's it feel like seeing it?

What's it feel like?


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I'm embarrassed that such a weenie is trying to pick me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you're embarrassed at being found out to be Brit or some other former colony of the Brits.  You are free to your homosexual fantasies, but you should go to the Left side of the forum; that's where the Gays hang out.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you know where the gays hang out, you go there to pack fudge.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why one sees the OP as racist. We all have fallen short and committed evil. He's just talking about how whites have affected history. He's never said he dislikes whites or that we are all evil. I think some here need to get their estrogen  levels checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  Lol.  Think what you want, but people who have been reading these kinds of threads know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why close to 30,000 views are on this thread , including your views? Whats the matter , you don't like seeing negative truth about your race?
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> What's it feel like?
Click to expand...

Exercising that chip on your shoulder again?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people logic.  A Black person says "we are going to protect our people." = racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, but I've already given up hope that you will ever see past your own hatred.   You'll just stew in your own juices until you do something supremely stupid or die of either heart disease or cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. You just posted a picture implying the KKK and the BPP were the same.  Only white people think that stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as in both are malevolent racists.  Your own posts often epitomize racial hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are too ignorant to know the difference between the people in your first post and the people in your last post. More white stupidity.
Click to expand...



as if white supremacy was  bad thing


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't converse too much with this guy, much for the same reason I don't Converse with Steve McGarret and his ilk. They have a similar moral and social infection that may be contagious,  I suspect they most likely caught it from each other.  It causes blindness and lack of feeling so as of late i try to keep my distance lest I also get infected.  I find theres a pretty nice world out there with people of all races.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't fault you there.  Conversing with haters always leaves a coating on slime behind.   Agreed 100% about how their moral and social infection can be contagious.  OTOH, like Edmund Burke is often quoted as saying, "_All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing._"  IMHO, it's good to at least stand up against such racist evil as seen on this thread and elsewhere even if it's only a few brief comments.
Click to expand...



What's it feel like having to see white?

What's it feel like looking in the mirror?


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't converse too much with this guy, much for the same reason I don't Converse with Steve McGarret and his ilk. They have a similar moral and social infection that may be contagious,  I suspect they most likely caught it from each other.  It causes blindness and lack of feeling so as of late i try to keep my distance lest I also get infected.  I find theres a pretty nice world out there with people of all races.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't fault you there.  Conversing with haters always leaves a coating on slime behind.   Agreed 100% about how their moral and social infection can be contagious.  OTOH, like Edmund Burke is often quoted as saying, "_All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing._"  IMHO, it's good to at least stand up against such racist evil as seen on this thread and elsewhere even if it's only a few brief comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's it feel like having to see white?
> 
> What's it feel like looking in the mirror?
Click to expand...

Being white is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Mickiel

Learn with me what whites took from others;

What Whites got/took from others


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Learn with me what whites took from others;
> 
> What Whites got/took from others


We took "coolies". Cool.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> *Explain to me why close to 30,000 views are on this thread *, including your views? Whats the matter , you don't like seeing negative truth about your race?
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> What's it feel like?


Are you seriously under the impression that "30,000 views" means 30,000 people have read this thread or that the number of views somehow validates your bullshit?


----------



## Mickiel

Why whites can't handle the language in this thread ;

The Sugarcoated Language Of White Fragility | Huffington Post


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> Why whites can't handle the language in this thread ;
> 
> The Sugarcoated Language Of White Fragility | Huffington Post



And how do you feel about it when people speak "negatively" about your race.  Oh, that would mean they are racists, right?    Such hypocritical BS you are spewing.  People are looking at this thread because you are making a spectacle of yourself.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Explain to me why close to 30,000 views are on this thread *, including your views? Whats the matter , you don't like seeing negative truth about your race?
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> What's it feel like?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously under the impression that "30,000 views" means 30,000 people have read this thread or that the number of views somehow validates your bullshit?
Click to expand...



Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.

What's it feel like seeing it?


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> I'm sure you know where the gays hang out, you go there to pack fudge.


Incorrect, but most homophobics are latent homosexuals.  Get some counseling before you hang yourself with pantyhose in the closet.

I have nothing against Brits, Canucks or anyone else, gay or not.  I am, however, curious about why latent homosexuals are so hateful toward gays and why you are hiding your foreign upbringing.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?


LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know where the gays hang out, you go there to pack fudge.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, but most homophobics are latent homosexuals.  Get some counseling before you hang yourself with pantyhose in the closet.
> 
> I have nothing against Brits, Canucks or anyone else, gay or not.  I am, however, curious about why latent homosexuals are so hateful toward gays and why you are hiding your foreign upbringing.
Click to expand...

You're creepy, I don't divulge anything to creeps.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why whites can't handle the language in this thread ;
> 
> The Sugarcoated Language Of White Fragility | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you feel about it when people speak "negatively" about your race.  Oh, that would mean they are racists, right?    Such hypocritical BS you are spewing.  People are looking at this thread because you are making a spectacle of yourself.
Click to expand...



I already know I have something to do with it ;  your just in denial that your race has something to do with it as well. Stay with us.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why whites can't handle the language in this thread ;
> 
> The Sugarcoated Language Of White Fragility | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you feel about it when people speak "negatively" about your race.  Oh, that would mean they are racists, right?    Such hypocritical BS you are spewing.  People are looking at this thread because you are making a spectacle of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I have something to do with it ;  your just in denial that your race has something to do with it as well. Stay with us.
Click to expand...

Why do you blame whites for your inadequacies?


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know where the gays hang out, you go there to pack fudge.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, but most homophobics are latent homosexuals.  Get some counseling before you hang yourself with pantyhose in the closet.
> 
> I have nothing against Brits, Canucks or anyone else, gay or not.  I am, however, curious about why latent homosexuals are so hateful toward gays and why you are hiding your foreign upbringing.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's a woman!    There is no gender designation on the profile, so it could be a female.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
Click to expand...



Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;

much.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why whites can't handle the language in this thread ;
> 
> The Sugarcoated Language Of White Fragility | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you feel about it when people speak "negatively" about your race.  Oh, that would mean they are racists, right?    Such hypocritical BS you are spewing.  People are looking at this thread because you are making a spectacle of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I have something to do with it ;  your just in denial that your race has something to do with it as well. Stay with us.
Click to expand...


You have something to do with what?


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
Click to expand...


Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why whites can't handle the language in this thread ;
> 
> The Sugarcoated Language Of White Fragility | Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you feel about it when people speak "negatively" about your race.  Oh, that would mean they are racists, right?    Such hypocritical BS you are spewing.  People are looking at this thread because you are making a spectacle of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I have something to do with it ;  your just in denial that your race has something to do with it as well. Stay with us.
Click to expand...


Maybe you want a hanky to wipe your tears?


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
Click to expand...

What are you going to do? Slobber on your keyboard?


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
Click to expand...



Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
Click to expand...


Shall I call the waaaahmbulance now or later?


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
Click to expand...


What race am I anyway?


----------



## Liberty777

It's simple in my mind. Whites did have impact on history both good and bad. Accept it, wouldn't one feeling affended show you habor those same evil feelings the Op has described.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
Click to expand...



You talk white
you reason like white
you curse like white
you write like white
you most likely read like white

read this with me;
11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
Click to expand...


Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.


----------



## Divine Wind

ChrisL said:


> Maybe it's a woman!    There is no gender designation on the profile, so it could be a female.


Possible, but the questions asked remain.


----------



## ChrisL

Liberty777 said:


> It's simple in my mind. Whites did have impact on history both good and bad. Accept it, wouldn't one feeling affended show you habor those same evil feelings the Op has described.



Yeah?  And?


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
Click to expand...

Translation: _ If a person speaks and writes articulately, they must be white_.


----------



## ChrisL

Some white people centuries ago did some bad things to some people, and what about it?


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.
Click to expand...



I'm getting serious help , thank you.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: _ If a person speaks and writes articulately, they must be white_.
Click to expand...



There you go ,let that white come out of you.

I need that white ,I'm trying to prove some points here;

come now , lets not be shy, let that white out!


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting serious help , thank you.
Click to expand...


Change your shrink. It's not helping you.  

So, what does what some people did before I was born have to do with me?


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: _ If a person speaks and writes articulately, they must be white_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go ,let that white come out of you.
> 
> I need that white ,I'm trying to prove some points here;
> 
> come now , lets not be shy, let that white out!
Click to expand...


You started this thread.  Lol.  YOU wonder what it's like to be white.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting serious help , thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change your shrink. It's not helping you.
> 
> So, what does what some people did before I was born have to do with me?
Click to expand...



White don't rub off , its still a part of your nature. White people have not stopped being racist ; more on that later,  as for now , just keep letting that white speak come out of you.


----------



## Divine Wind

Liberty777 said:


> It's simple in my mind. Whites did have impact on history both good and bad. Accept it, wouldn't one feeling affended show you habor those same evil feelings the Op has described.


I've never denied historical fact.  As pointed out earlier, it's not the specific facts being presented, but the highly biased view in their presentation.  The constant blame.  

If one looks closely at Micky's complaints, he's tacitly admitting that "blacks" are stupid, weak and unable to overcome the power and intellect of "whites".  Hence why whites dominate most of the planet.  While it's true that people of European descent do dominate most of the planet, that doesn't mean those of other backgrounds and geographies  are worthless, valueless or unable to contribute to human development.  There's a lot of chance and geography involved.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: _ If a person speaks and writes articulately, they must be white_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go ,let that white come out of you.
> 
> I need that white ,I'm trying to prove some points here;
> 
> come now , lets not be shy, let that white out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this thread.  Lol.  YOU wonder what it's like to be white.
Click to expand...



Before I am finished , the thread will make history here.

Don't forget that.


----------



## Divine Wind

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting serious help , thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change your shrink. It's not helping you.
> 
> So, what does what some people did before I was born have to do with me?
Click to expand...

I strongly doubt he's getting any professional counseling for his self-esteem issues.  More likely he sits around with friends smoking dope and talking about "what could be".


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple in my mind. Whites did have impact on history both good and bad. Accept it, wouldn't one feeling affended show you habor those same evil feelings the Op has described.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never denied historical fact.  As pointed out earlier, it's not the specific facts being presented, but the highly biased view in their presentation.  The constant blame.
> 
> If one looks closely at Micky's complaints, he's tacitly admitting that "blacks" are stupid, weak and unable to overcome the power and intellect of "whites".  Hence why whites dominate most of the planet.  While it's true that people of European descent do dominate most of the planet, that doesn't mean those of other backgrounds and geographies  are worthless, valueless or unable to contribute to human development.  There's a lot of chance and geography involved.
Click to expand...



Just keep talking ;keep revealing that language ; I'll do the rest.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Before I am finished , the thread will make history here.
> 
> Don't forget that.


Ahhh, so you're going to go on a murder spree and this thread is your "legacy" to be found after you are dead.  15 minutes of fame is still only 15 minutes.  After your murder spree, the thread will be erased.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: _ If a person speaks and writes articulately, they must be white_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go ,let that white come out of you.
> 
> I need that white ,I'm trying to prove some points here;
> 
> come now , lets not be shy, let that white out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this thread.  Lol.  YOU wonder what it's like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before I am finished , the thread will make history here.
> 
> Don't forget that.
Click to expand...


You give your racist self entirely too much credit.  

So, do tell what some guys from Europe did hundreds of years ago has to do with me or any other white person alive today for that matter?


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting serious help , thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change your shrink. It's not helping you.
> 
> So, what does what some people did before I was born have to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I strongly doubt he's getting any professional counseling for his self-esteem issues.  More likely he sits around with friends smoking dope and talking about "what could be".
Click to expand...



I don't smoke period ,no dope ,no cigarettes. I do not drink ;

I spend my time writing

I enjoy what I do. Its my pleasure to expose white.


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I am finished , the thread will make history here.
> 
> Don't forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, so you're going to go on a murder spree and this thread is your "legacy" to be found after you are dead.  15 minutes of fame is still only 15 minutes.  After your murder spree, the thread will be erased.
Click to expand...


You got the quotes mixed up.  I would appreciate if you would fix them so people don't think I said that.  Thanks.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting serious help , thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change your shrink. It's not helping you.
> 
> So, what does what some people did before I was born have to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I strongly doubt he's getting any professional counseling for his self-esteem issues.  More likely he sits around with friends smoking dope and talking about "what could be".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke period ,no dope ,no cigarettes. I do not drink ;
> 
> I spend my time writing
> 
> I enjoy what I do. Its my pleasure to expose white.
Click to expand...


You are doing a great job at exposing your racism.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: _ If a person speaks and writes articulately, they must be white_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go ,let that white come out of you.
> 
> I need that white ,I'm trying to prove some points here;
> 
> come now , lets not be shy, let that white out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this thread.  Lol.  YOU wonder what it's like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before I am finished , the thread will make history here.
> 
> Don't forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give your racist self entirely too much credit.
> 
> So, do tell what some guys from Europe did hundreds of years ago has to do with me or any other white person alive today for that matter?
Click to expand...



Its too late ; your white ; you can't hide it.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: _ If a person speaks and writes articulately, they must be white_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go ,let that white come out of you.
> 
> I need that white ,I'm trying to prove some points here;
> 
> come now , lets not be shy, let that white out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this thread.  Lol.  YOU wonder what it's like to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before I am finished , the thread will make history here.
> 
> Don't forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give your racist self entirely too much credit.
> 
> So, do tell what some guys from Europe did hundreds of years ago has to do with me or any other white person alive today for that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its too late ; your white ; you can't hide it.
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm pink.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I don't smoke period ,no dope ,no cigarettes. I do not drink ;
> 
> I spend my time writing
> 
> I enjoy what I do. Its my pleasure to expose white.


I never trust the veracity of habitual liars, racists and people who blindly hate others.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see your own hypocrisy?  Holy shit, dude.  You need help, serious help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting serious help , thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change your shrink. It's not helping you.
> 
> So, what does what some people did before I was born have to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I strongly doubt he's getting any professional counseling for his self-esteem issues.  More likely he sits around with friends smoking dope and talking about "what could be".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke period ,no dope ,no cigarettes. I do not drink ;
> 
> I spend my time writing
> 
> I enjoy what I do. Its my pleasure to expose white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing a great job at exposing your racism.
Click to expand...



I admit I am racist ; I have about 20% white blood in me ;  I think I am about 20% racist.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke period ,no dope ,no cigarettes. I do not drink ;
> 
> I spend my time writing
> 
> I enjoy what I do. Its my pleasure to expose white.
> 
> 
> 
> I never trust the veracity of habitual liars, racists and people who blindly hate others.
Click to expand...



Welcome to thread, watch it keep growing.


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke period ,no dope ,no cigarettes. I do not drink ;
> 
> I spend my time writing
> 
> I enjoy what I do. Its my pleasure to expose white.
> 
> 
> 
> I never trust the veracity of habitual liars, racists and people who blindly hate others.
Click to expand...


You might as well argue with a rock.  Seriously, this is a lost cause.  Lol.  I will leave you to it though!  Enjoy!


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke period ,no dope ,no cigarettes. I do not drink ;
> 
> I spend my time writing
> 
> I enjoy what I do. Its my pleasure to expose white.
> 
> 
> 
> I never trust the veracity of habitual liars, racists and people who blindly hate others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might as well argue with a rock.  Seriously, this is a lost cause.  Lol.  I will leave you to it though!  Enjoy!
Click to expand...



Oh I am enjoying myself , talking with so  many closet racist who use racist language without even knowing;

Language of Closet Racism


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I admit I am racist


First thing you've written that I believe is truthful.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I am racist
> 
> 
> 
> First thing you've written that I believe is truthful.
Click to expand...



I am not a liar. Welcome again to thread.


----------



## MizMolly

If you aren't white, you have no clue what it is like, same for all races. To cut and paste links to other opinions of whites is disgusting, considering you don't know for sure, it is just wishful thinking to post so much negativity as if it were fact.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> If you aren't white, you have no clue what it is like, same for all races. To cut and paste links to other opinions of whites is disgusting, considering you don't know for sure, it is just wishful thinking to post so much negativity as if it were fact.




I am honored to do it ; I got nothing better to do.


----------



## Liberty777

I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.


----------



## ChrisL

Liberty777 said:


> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.



Whites were?  No PEOPLE were.  And people I don't even know, so don't try and associate me with people who committed crimes against humanity.  Got it?


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk white
> you reason like white
> you curse like white
> you write like white
> you most likely read like white
> 
> read this with me;
> 11 Things White People Should Stop Saying to Black People Immediately
Click to expand...

You are too obsessed


----------



## Liberty777

ChrisL said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were?  No PEOPLE were.  And people I don't even know, so don't try and associate me with people who committed crimes against humanity.  Got it?
Click to expand...

Exactly then why are you so worked up?


----------



## MaryL

I am white. Poor, relatively. It's all my fault.NOBODY can help what race they are born. But it shouldn't be an excuse for failure either. I  rarely wonder what is LIKE being BLACK. I  grew up and lived with blacks, so I  know all the bullshit. Failure and the lowest common denominator, THAT is what black culture is all about. And excuses. Like slavery and racism.


----------



## ChrisL

Liberty777 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were?  No PEOPLE were.  And people I don't even know, so don't try and associate me with people who committed crimes against humanity.  Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly then why are you so worked up?
Click to expand...


I'm worked up?  Did I start this thread, and am I the one who is race baiting?


----------



## MizMolly

ChrisL said:


> Some white people centuries ago did some bad things to some people, and what about it?


It is a reason to justify their hatred of whites today


----------



## ChrisL

Liberty777 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were?  No PEOPLE were.  And people I don't even know, so don't try and associate me with people who committed crimes against humanity.  Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly then why are you so worked up?
Click to expand...


You are just like the other dolt in this thread.  You just don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL

MizMolly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people centuries ago did some bad things to some people, and what about it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a reason to justify their hatred of whites today
Click to expand...


They need to learn that people are individuals.  I have never done anything to hurt anyone.  I guess they need a time machine so they can go get their revenge.


----------



## Mickiel

Liberty777 said:


> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.




Not all whites are bad , no;  but enough of them were and are.  And I will continue to show that. If you grab people in sensitive areas , they are going to squeal. The truth hurts like that. I got whites by their historical neck in this thread , and I am not going to let go until I am finished with them.


----------



## MizMolly

ChrisL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people centuries ago did some bad things to some people, and what about it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a reason to justify their hatred of whites today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to learn that people are individuals.  I have never done anything to hurt anyone.  I guess they need a time machine so they can go get their revenge.
Click to expand...

Ah but supposedly we are inbred to be racist before birth just by being white, according to the black posters on here, it appears to be what their problem is


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites are bad , no;  but enough of them were and are.  And I will continue to show that. If you grab people in sensitive areas , they are going to squeal. The truth hurts like that. I got whites by their historical neck in this thread , and I am not going to let go until I am finished with them.
Click to expand...


You are an old man.  Give it up.  You're not a tough guy.  Relax and take your Metamucil.


----------



## MizMolly

Nobody is squealing, we are just not agreeing with you, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites are bad , no;  but enough of them were and are.  And I will continue to show that. If you grab people in sensitive areas , they are going to squeal. The truth hurts like that. I got whites by their historical neck in this thread , and I am not going to let go until I am finished with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an old man.  Give it up.  You're not a tough guy.  Relax and take your Metamucil.
Click to expand...



I am old , 61 to  be exact. I am not as tough as I used to be , no. But I am smart enough to know when I have something by the neck.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why people try so hard to change a person's perspectives. Why not try and understand a person's views, you don't have to agree. I beleive people hold more value in always being the one who's right instead of learning from each other.  All whites aren't bad but whites are responsible for doing some messed up things, how can you argue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites are bad , no;  but enough of them were and are.  And I will continue to show that. If you grab people in sensitive areas , they are going to squeal. The truth hurts like that. I got whites by their historical neck in this thread , and I am not going to let go until I am finished with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an old man.  Give it up.  You're not a tough guy.  Relax and take your Metamucil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am old , 61 to  be exact. I am not as tough as I used to be , no. But I am smart enough to know when I have something by the neck.
Click to expand...


Your own penis perhaps.  Lol.


----------



## MizMolly

Why was this thread started? It certainly wasn't to find out wh a t it is like to be white. So far, the OP has only posted negative views and personal opinions.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Nobody is squealing, we are just not agreeing with you, for obvious reasons.




Oh your squealing  and I understand why ; I am applying a lot of pressure on whites here ;

I have too. I know just what I am doing.

and why I am doing it.

I am doing the same thing to Christians  , for the same reason;

their pride.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> white people logic.  A Black person says "we are going to protect our people." = racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, but I've already given up hope that you will ever see past your own hatred.   You'll just stew in your own juices until you do something supremely stupid or die of either heart disease or cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. You just posted a picture implying the KKK and the BPP were the same.  Only white people think that stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as in both are malevolent racists.  Your own posts often epitomize racial hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are too ignorant to know the difference between the people in your first post and the people in your last post. More white stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as if white supremacy was  bad thing
Click to expand...

White supremacy isnt a bad thing. Its a fable people  with recessive genes tell themselves to feel better.


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is squealing, we are just not agreeing with you, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh your squealing  and I understand why ; I am applying a lot of pressure on whites here ;
> 
> I have too. I know just what I am doing.
> 
> and why I am doing it.
> 
> I am doing the same thing to Christians  , for the same reason;
> 
> their pride.
Click to expand...

What pressure? We disagree with you and tell you that. You seem to think you are causing a disturbance but that is an illusion


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading it ; you validate it. Welcome to thread , see how it grows.
> 
> What's it feel like seeing it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Whatever fantasy you want to believe, Micky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, history is being made here ;  this thread is real. What white people did was real. Look ,don't be afraid ,I am not going to hurt white people ;
> 
> much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  ALL people back in the day were savages.  Chill out!  Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , there you go , let the real whitey come out. I need that during this section on what your race  did to language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What race am I anyway?
Click to expand...

Youre white Chris. Complete with flat booty and all.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Some white people centuries ago did some bad things to some people, and what about it?


Still causing problems today. Arent you reading the thread?


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Why was this thread started? It certainly wasn't to find out wh a t it is like to be white. So far, the OP has only posted negative views and personal opinions.




I started it for two reasons ;one , I was tired of seeing so many white threads stomping on blacks so I decided to do some stomping of my own , and two, I knew the history of whites and wanted to expose it more deeply.


----------



## MizMolly

time to go play online Bingo Blitz tah tah (lol, that is white for bye bye)


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people centuries ago did some bad things to some people, and what about it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a reason to justify their hatred of whites today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to learn that people are individuals.  I have never done anything to hurt anyone.  I guess they need a time machine so they can go get their revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but supposedly we are inbred to be racist before birth just by being white, according to the black posters on here, it appears to be what their problem is
Click to expand...

Thats a personal theory based on the amount of neanderthal DNA each white person may have. I would love to see a study done. I know that corellation is not the same as causation but isnt it interesting to you that the amount of racists are slowly going down as whites are infused with more dominant genes?


----------



## ChrisL

MizMolly said:


> time to go play online Bingo Blitz tah tah (lol, that is white for bye bye)



Meh, best to let them rot in their own misery.    Have fun!


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is squealing, we are just not agreeing with you, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh your squealing  and I understand why ; I am applying a lot of pressure on whites here ;
> 
> I have too. I know just what I am doing.
> 
> and why I am doing it.
> 
> I am doing the same thing to Christians  , for the same reason;
> 
> their pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pressure? We disagree with you and tell you that. You seem to think you are causing a disturbance but that is an illusion
Click to expand...



I know what I am causing ; I can hear the squealing.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to go play online Bingo Blitz tah tah (lol, that is white for bye bye)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, best to let them rot in their own misery.    Have fun!
Click to expand...



I am having fun ;I'm having a ball
pinning whites on the wall
pealing their past and making it last
and watching humpty doing his fall


----------



## MaryL

1972. Study hall.  Cole jr. High, pre desegregation. A predominately black school, in a universe  far far away .I am  in the library next door to the councilor's   office  when I over hear  a conversation between the Mrs. Hall  ( Older black woman that was  my counselor, too) and the school bully, a black male with mental problems...This guy said, and I quote " I HATE ALL WHITE PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY ARE RACIST"

That stuck with me. The deep hatred, stupidity and hypocrisy that lay deep in the heart of black culture. Mrs Hall may have said something deep and transcendent, perhaps, but that never reached my ears. "I hate all white people..." Wow.


----------



## Mickiel

I suggest a second book," The language of white racism";

The Language of White Racism on JSTOR


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> I suggest a second book," The language of white racism";
> 
> The Language of White Racism on JSTOR



I recommend, Metamucil, Geritol and a nap.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest a second book," The language of white racism";
> 
> The Language of White Racism on JSTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend, Metamucil, Geritol and a nap.
Click to expand...



Your language is racist;

Loudly Against the Language of Racism | Huffington Post


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest a second book," The language of white racism";
> 
> The Language of White Racism on JSTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend, Metamucil, Geritol and a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language is racist;
> 
> Loudly Against the Language of Racism | Huffington Post
Click to expand...


Now, now, I'm just pointing out the fact that you need your daily nap time and your old man medicine.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> ... I got nothing better to do.


Another comment I believe.


----------



## Liberty777

If you disagree why let the man live rent free in your head?


----------



## Divine Wind

MizMolly said:


> Why was this thread started? It certainly wasn't to find out wh a t it is like to be white. So far, the OP has only posted negative views and personal opinions.


Agreed on both points.  As he's already posted, 1) he's an admitted racist and 2) he has nothing better to do.  Maybe those free cellphones and free internet isn't such a good idea after all.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest a second book," The language of white racism";
> 
> The Language of White Racism on JSTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend, Metamucil, Geritol and a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language is racist;
> 
> Loudly Against the Language of Racism | Huffington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, now, I'm just pointing out the fact that you need your daily nap time and your old man medicine.
Click to expand...



Well I do need my naps and my meds ,I have lung cancer and its no joke. My  meds are heavy, but I am doing fine. I got water in my chest , Bercitis in my shoulder and some serious stomach problems, but I am okay.


----------



## ChrisL

Mickiel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest a second book," The language of white racism";
> 
> The Language of White Racism on JSTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend, Metamucil, Geritol and a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language is racist;
> 
> Loudly Against the Language of Racism | Huffington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, now, I'm just pointing out the fact that you need your daily nap time and your old man medicine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do need my naps and my meds ,I have lung cancer and its no joke. My  meds are heavy, but I am doing fine. I got water in my chest , Bercitis in my shoulder and some serious stomach problems, but I am okay.
Click to expand...


Bursitis.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was this thread started? It certainly wasn't to find out wh a t it is like to be white. So far, the OP has only posted negative views and personal opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on both points.  As he's already posted, 1) he's an admitted racist and 2) he has nothing better to do.  Maybe those free cellphones and free internet isn't such a good idea after all.
Click to expand...



I think the internet is a great idea. My writings are all over it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Well I do need my naps and my meds ,I have lung cancer and its no joke. My  meds are heavy, but I am doing fine. I got water in my chest , Bercitis in my shoulder and some serious stomach problems, but I am okay.


Called it.

The Emotional Causes of Cancer - Liveto110.com
_Cancer absolutely has emotional roots. There is a ton of evidence suggesting that repressed anger, hate and resentment play a crucial role in the development of cancer. Increased stress hormones caused by emotional triggers suppress the immune system, which can lead to cancer_.


----------



## Mickiel

ChrisL said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest a second book," The language of white racism";
> 
> The Language of White Racism on JSTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend, Metamucil, Geritol and a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language is racist;
> 
> Loudly Against the Language of Racism | Huffington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, now, I'm just pointing out the fact that you need your daily nap time and your old man medicine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do need my naps and my meds ,I have lung cancer and its no joke. My  meds are heavy, but I am doing fine. I got water in my chest , Bercitis in my shoulder and some serious stomach problems, but I am okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bursitis.
Click to expand...



Bursitis ,yes thank you.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do need my naps and my meds ,I have lung cancer and its no joke. My  meds are heavy, but I am doing fine. I got water in my chest , Bercitis in my shoulder and some serious stomach problems, but I am okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Called it.
> 
> The Emotional Causes of Cancer - Liveto110.com
> _Cancer absolutely has emotional roots. There is a ton of evidence suggesting that repressed anger, hate and resentment play a crucial role in the development of cancer. Increased stress hormones caused by emotional triggers suppress the immune system, which can lead to cancer_.
Click to expand...



No my cancer came from inhaling  black and mild cigars.

But now my back pain came from emotional triggers that led to too much sex in my life. I think that's possible. Way too many women for sure.


----------



## Mickiel

31,241 views
1,400 replies

Wow! Stunning , simply stunning!


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> 1972. Study hall.  Cole jr. High, pre desegregation. A predominately black school, in a universe  far far away .I am  in the library next door to the councilor's   office  when I over hear  a conversation between the Mrs. Hall  ( Older black woman that was  my counselor, too) and the school bully, a black male with mental problems...This guy said, and I quote " I HATE ALL WHITE PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY ARE RACIST"
> 
> That stuck with me. The deep hatred, stupidity and hypocrisy that lay deep in the heart of black culture. Mrs Hall may have said something deep and transcendent, perhaps, but that never reached my ears. "I hate all white people..." Wow.


There is so much I can comment on about this post but I will only point out the obvious. White people are weird when they are shocked to hear that Black people hate them.  Did you think the 310 years of enslavement and subsequent failed Reconstrcution, racial cleansing, Jim Crow, covert and overt racism would make Blacks all want to be white peoples friends?  Most people know that if you kick someone in the teeth enough times eventually that someone will catch on that you something to be hated.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Mickiel said:


> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?



You need some fucking counseling.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1972. Study hall.  Cole jr. High, pre desegregation. A predominately black school, in a universe  far far away .I am  in the library next door to the councilor's   office  when I over hear  a conversation between the Mrs. Hall  ( Older black woman that was  my counselor, too) and the school bully, a black male with mental problems...This guy said, and I quote " I HATE ALL WHITE PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY ARE RACIST"
> 
> That stuck with me. The deep hatred, stupidity and hypocrisy that lay deep in the heart of black culture. Mrs Hall may have said something deep and transcendent, perhaps, but that never reached my ears. "I hate all white people..." Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much I can comment on about this post but I will only point out the obvious. White people are weird when they are shocked to hear that Black people hate them.  Did you think the 310 years of enslavement and subsequent failed Reconstrcution, racial cleansing, Jim Crow, covert and overt racism would make Blacks all want to be white peoples friends?  Most people know that if you kick someone in the teeth enough times eventually that someone will catch on that you something to be hated.
Click to expand...


Don't hate me. I sold all my slaves years ago.


----------



## Asclepias

Trump.Stamped said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fucking counseling.
Click to expand...

Most Black people need counseling. Living with white people induced PTSD for multiple generations will cause even the most mentally strong some damage. This is one of the reasons why I am so proud of Black people. All that white hostility for centuries and we are still standing.


----------



## Asclepias

Trump.Stamped said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1972. Study hall.  Cole jr. High, pre desegregation. A predominately black school, in a universe  far far away .I am  in the library next door to the councilor's   office  when I over hear  a conversation between the Mrs. Hall  ( Older black woman that was  my counselor, too) and the school bully, a black male with mental problems...This guy said, and I quote " I HATE ALL WHITE PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY ARE RACIST"
> 
> That stuck with me. The deep hatred, stupidity and hypocrisy that lay deep in the heart of black culture. Mrs Hall may have said something deep and transcendent, perhaps, but that never reached my ears. "I hate all white people..." Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much I can comment on about this post but I will only point out the obvious. White people are weird when they are shocked to hear that Black people hate them.  Did you think the 310 years of enslavement and subsequent failed Reconstrcution, racial cleansing, Jim Crow, covert and overt racism would make Blacks all want to be white peoples friends?  Most people know that if you kick someone in the teeth enough times eventually that someone will catch on that you something to be hated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hate me. I sold all my slaves years ago.
Click to expand...

but you didnt sale your white legacy of racism and goods obtained via white AA.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emotional Causes of Cancer - Liveto110.com
> _Cancer absolutely has emotional roots. There is a ton of evidence suggesting that repressed anger, hate and resentment play a crucial role in the development of cancer. Increased stress hormones caused by emotional triggers suppress the immune system, which can lead to cancer_.
> 
> 
> 
> No my cancer came from inhaling  black and mild cigars.
Click to expand...

Lots of people smoke.  Most don't get cancer.

What Percentage of Smokers Get Lung Cancer, Anyway?
In a 2006 European study, the risk of developing lung cancer was:


0.2 percent for men who never smoked (0.4% for women)
5.5 percent of male former smokers (2.6% in women)
15.9 percent of current male smokers (9.5% for women)
24.4 percent for male “heavy smokers” defined as smoking more than 5 cigarettes per day (18.5 percent for women)


----------



## MaryL

You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.


Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.


----------



## MaryL

What?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> What?


What isnt a race. Try again.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
Click to expand...

No, you guys pretty much suck everywhere in the world you exist. Your cultures suck, your people suck, your nations suck. You simply arent intelligent enough to compete with the rest of us, but at least you have some guys that can run fast, so i guess youve got that at least. Its better than nothing, right?


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
Click to expand...

You are kidding? It's that poor poor me syndrome gain. Blacks  have to get over that. So, like Jews , Irish Catholics,  up to Vietnamese recently. Get OVER it. Really.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding? It's that poor poor me syndrome gain. Blacks  have to get over that. So, like Jews , Irish Catholics,  up to Vietnamese recently. Get OVER it. Really.
Click to expand...

When were the Jews or anyone else you named enslaved for centuries, endured failed reconstruction, endured Jim Crow, endured overt and covert racism?  When the Jews get over their couple of years of the Holocaust Blacks will get over their centuries of oppression from whites.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding? It's that poor poor me syndrome gain. Blacks  have to get over that. So, like Jews , Irish Catholics,  up to Vietnamese recently. Get OVER it. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were the Jews or anyone else you named enslaved for centuries, endured failed reconstruction, endured Jim Crow, endured overt and covert racism?  When the Jews get over their couple of years of the Holocaust Blacks will get over their centuries of oppression from whites.
Click to expand...

Jews  were enslaved , read a bible lately?  Funny thing about slavery, black Africans helped  slavery, and Islam still accepts slavery,  are we still on the same page here?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding? It's that poor poor me syndrome gain. Blacks  have to get over that. So, like Jews , Irish Catholics,  up to Vietnamese recently. Get OVER it. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were the Jews or anyone else you named enslaved for centuries, endured failed reconstruction, endured Jim Crow, endured overt and covert racism?  When the Jews get over their couple of years of the Holocaust Blacks will get over their centuries of oppression from whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews  were enslaved , read a bible lately?  Funny thing about slavery, black Africans helped  slavery, and Islam still accepts slavery,  are we still on the same page here?
Click to expand...

I read the bible a lot. Prove the Jews were ever in Egypt. If youre relying on the bible btw you should know the Hebrews were Black in that story. Thats why God turned people white to punish them.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding? It's that poor poor me syndrome gain. Blacks  have to get over that. So, like Jews , Irish Catholics,  up to Vietnamese recently. Get OVER it. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were the Jews or anyone else you named enslaved for centuries, endured failed reconstruction, endured Jim Crow, endured overt and covert racism?  When the Jews get over their couple of years of the Holocaust Blacks will get over their centuries of oppression from whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews  were enslaved , read a bible lately?  Funny thing about slavery, black Africans helped  slavery, and Islam still accepts slavery,  are we still on the same page here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the bible a lot. Prove the Jews were ever in Egypt. If youre relying on the bible btw you should know the Hebrews were Black in that story. Thats why God turned people white to punish them.
Click to expand...

In that case, we are all black.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? It's that poor poor me syndrome gain. Blacks  have to get over that. So, like Jews , Irish Catholics,  up to Vietnamese recently. Get OVER it. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were the Jews or anyone else you named enslaved for centuries, endured failed reconstruction, endured Jim Crow, endured overt and covert racism?  When the Jews get over their couple of years of the Holocaust Blacks will get over their centuries of oppression from whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews  were enslaved , read a bible lately?  Funny thing about slavery, black Africans helped  slavery, and Islam still accepts slavery,  are we still on the same page here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the bible a lot. Prove the Jews were ever in Egypt. If youre relying on the bible btw you should know the Hebrews were Black in that story. Thats why God turned people white to punish them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, we are all black.
Click to expand...

Dont deflect. Provide some kind of evidence white europeans were in egypt and were enslaved during biblical times.


----------



## MaryL

I don't care, suffering is universal and history bares that out. Slavery , poverty and degradation isn't isolated to one specific race culture and religion. get over it. Strive to persevere. Or Whine and bitch life isn't fair, and eat dirt. Life is cruel.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> I don't care, suffering is universal and history bares that out. Slavery , poverty and degradation isn't isolated to one specific race culture and religion. get over it. Strive to persevere. Or Whine and bitch life isn't fair, and eat dirt. Life is cruel.


You cant tell me that and expect me to believe you have any credibility. You're white. You haven't been through anything remotely resembling what my people and I have been through dealing with white racism and white affirmative action.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.


People have almost died due to white peoples obsession with color.

Man almost dies because flight crew didn't believe Black woman was doctor


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> People have almost died due to white peoples obsession with color.
> 
> Man almost dies because flight crew didn't believe Black woman was doctor
Click to expand...

It's ok, the white guy saved him.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> People have almost died due to white peoples obsession with color.
> 
> Man almost dies because flight crew didn't believe Black woman was doctor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, the white guy saved him.
Click to expand...

The white guy was inadequate. Thats why they came back to the Black woman. White people have no shame at being weak and ineffective.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> People have almost died due to white peoples obsession with color.
> 
> Man almost dies because flight crew didn't believe Black woman was doctor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, the white guy saved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white guy was inadequate. Thats why they came back to the Black woman. White people have no shame at being weak and ineffective.
Click to expand...

They were just humouring her... And you.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> People have almost died due to white peoples obsession with color.
> 
> Man almost dies because flight crew didn't believe Black woman was doctor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, the white guy saved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white guy was inadequate. Thats why they came back to the Black woman. White people have no shame at being weak and ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just humouring her... And you.
Click to expand...

They were just being weak like most whites are.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what its like to walk around every day actually thinking that your better than everyone else, just because of your skin? Strange how skin can effect the whole consciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> People have almost died due to white peoples obsession with color.
> 
> Man almost dies because flight crew didn't believe Black woman was doctor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, the white guy saved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white guy was inadequate. Thats why they came back to the Black woman. White people have no shame at being weak and ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just humouring her... And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just being weak like most whites are.
Click to expand...

Whites are so weak they made blacks their slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have almost died due to white peoples obsession with color.
> 
> Man almost dies because flight crew didn't believe Black woman was doctor
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, the white guy saved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white guy was inadequate. Thats why they came back to the Black woman. White people have no shame at being weak and ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just humouring her... And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just being weak like most whites are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are so weak they made blacks their slaves.
Click to expand...

Thats a weakness in being human.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Asclepias said:


> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fucking counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black people need counseling. Living with white people induced PTSD for multiple generations will cause even the most mentally strong some damage. This is one of the reasons why I am so proud of Black people. All that white hostility for centuries and we are still standing.
Click to expand...


You know what makes me need counseling? Spending time working with youth, especially minority youth, to stay in school, stay away from drugs, be involved in sports, etc, only to have people of their OWN SKIN COLOR pull them down and drive them right toward a life of failure and crime.

Then when that kid turns into an addict, dropout or criminal who gets blamed? White people, because of the past. That blame isn't what bothers me, another kid falling through the cracks is what bothers me.

It's a God Damned shame that us "adults" can't get our shit together and stop pointing fingers at each other, and instead work together make sure every kid of every race has a chance to be successful.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate all white people  too, they are all racist? Meanwhile, back at the ranch. Blacks have to get past that self pitying cloud of ambiguous blame game  bulllshit The fault lay not in your stars, but yourselves. Plenty of other races have transcended the same hurdles, and thrived, blacks can too if they lay off blame games.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one race that transcended the same hurdles and thrived or even lived.  Blacks are thriving inspite of your white obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding? It's that poor poor me syndrome gain. Blacks  have to get over that. So, like Jews , Irish Catholics,  up to Vietnamese recently. Get OVER it. Really.
Click to expand...





You hypocrite. "Poor, poor me" is 95% of what you EVER post here.


----------



## Asclepias

Trump.Stamped said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fucking counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black people need counseling. Living with white people induced PTSD for multiple generations will cause even the most mentally strong some damage. This is one of the reasons why I am so proud of Black people. All that white hostility for centuries and we are still standing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what makes me need counseling? Spending time working with youth, especially minority youth, to stay in school, stay away from drugs, be involved in sports, etc, only to have people of their OWN SKIN COLOR pull them down and drive them right toward a life of failure and crime.
> 
> Then when that kid turns into an addict, dropout or criminal who gets blamed? White people, because of the past. That blame isn't what bothers me, another kid falling through the cracks is what bothers me.
> 
> It's a God Damned shame that us "adults" can't get our shit together and stop pointing fingers at each other, and instead work together make sure every kid of every race has a chance to be successful.
Click to expand...

Well we cant get together until we agree on some things. Whites pretending their past and present policies are not the cause is a deal breaker. Thats the reason whites are ineffective in helping minority children. they know most whites are full of shit and unable to admit the truth.


----------



## Mickiel

Racist language is a key to turn to stop racism; I believe can  never be stopped ;  its too well done.




Avoiding Racist Language


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, the white guy saved him.
> 
> 
> 
> The white guy was inadequate. Thats why they came back to the Black woman. White people have no shame at being weak and ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just humouring her... And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just being weak like most whites are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are so weak they made blacks their slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a weakness in being human.
Click to expand...

So blacks are weaker than whites to have let themselves be enslaved by them? Good, you're learning.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Racist language is a key to turn to stop racism; I believe can  never be stopped ;  its too well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding Racist Language


Shut up Uncle Tom.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white guy was inadequate. Thats why they came back to the Black woman. White people have no shame at being weak and ineffective.
> 
> 
> 
> They were just humouring her... And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just being weak like most whites are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are so weak they made blacks their slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a weakness in being human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So blacks are weaker than whites to have let themselves be enslaved by them? Good, you're learning.
Click to expand...

Whites are weak for having to enslave people. You still have a hard time learning.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Whites are weak for having to enslave people. You still have a hard time learning.


And what does that say about the enslaved, lol?


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are weak for having to enslave people. You still have a hard time learning.
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that say about the enslaved, lol?
Click to expand...

They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.


----------



## Mickiel

Now I want to go into what whites did to history.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Now I want to go into what whites did to history.


Thats a large task.  I have a hard time imagining the scope of such an endeavor. i have to take it in bits and pieces.


----------



## Mickiel

First a short history of whites;

The Real History of White People


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> First a short history of whites;
> 
> The Real History of White People


Excellent source


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> First a short history of whites;
> 
> The Real History of White People


Realhistoryww - RationalWiki

Black racist website


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Asclepias said:


> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fucking counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black people need counseling. Living with white people induced PTSD for multiple generations will cause even the most mentally strong some damage. This is one of the reasons why I am so proud of Black people. All that white hostility for centuries and we are still standing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what makes me need counseling? Spending time working with youth, especially minority youth, to stay in school, stay away from drugs, be involved in sports, etc, only to have people of their OWN SKIN COLOR pull them down and drive them right toward a life of failure and crime.
> 
> Then when that kid turns into an addict, dropout or criminal who gets blamed? White people, because of the past. That blame isn't what bothers me, another kid falling through the cracks is what bothers me.
> 
> It's a God Damned shame that us "adults" can't get our shit together and stop pointing fingers at each other, and instead work together make sure every kid of every race has a chance to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we cant get together until we agree on some things. Whites pretending their past and present policies are not the cause is a deal breaker. Thats the reason whites are ineffective in helping minority children. they know most whites are full of shit and unable to admit the truth.
Click to expand...


WRONG. The kids don't care about race. Adults teach them not to trust. Adults like you. How about we judge people by their actions?


----------



## Mickiel

Trump.Stamped said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fucking counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black people need counseling. Living with white people induced PTSD for multiple generations will cause even the most mentally strong some damage. This is one of the reasons why I am so proud of Black people. All that white hostility for centuries and we are still standing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what makes me need counseling? Spending time working with youth, especially minority youth, to stay in school, stay away from drugs, be involved in sports, etc, only to have people of their OWN SKIN COLOR pull them down and drive them right toward a life of failure and crime.
> 
> Then when that kid turns into an addict, dropout or criminal who gets blamed? White people, because of the past. That blame isn't what bothers me, another kid falling through the cracks is what bothers me.
> 
> It's a God Damned shame that us "adults" can't get our shit together and stop pointing fingers at each other, and instead work together make sure every kid of every race has a chance to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we cant get together until we agree on some things. Whites pretending their past and present policies are not the cause is a deal breaker. Thats the reason whites are ineffective in helping minority children. they know most whites are full of shit and unable to admit the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. The kids don't care about race. Adults teach them not to trust. Adults like you. How about we judge people by their actions?
Click to expand...



He's right , whites have a history of lying ; They lied yesterday , their lying today and they will be lying tomorrow;

White Lies: A Brief History of White People Lying About Crimes – The #1 Empowering Conscious Website In The World


----------



## Mickiel

White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;

The Legend of “White Racism”


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are weak for having to enslave people. You still have a hard time learning.
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that say about the enslaved, lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.
Click to expand...

So not so naive and goober-like. Yes, that would help.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”


A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fucking counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Black people need counseling. Living with white people induced PTSD for multiple generations will cause even the most mentally strong some damage. This is one of the reasons why I am so proud of Black people. All that white hostility for centuries and we are still standing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what makes me need counseling? Spending time working with youth, especially minority youth, to stay in school, stay away from drugs, be involved in sports, etc, only to have people of their OWN SKIN COLOR pull them down and drive them right toward a life of failure and crime.
> 
> Then when that kid turns into an addict, dropout or criminal who gets blamed? White people, because of the past. That blame isn't what bothers me, another kid falling through the cracks is what bothers me.
> 
> It's a God Damned shame that us "adults" can't get our shit together and stop pointing fingers at each other, and instead work together make sure every kid of every race has a chance to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we cant get together until we agree on some things. Whites pretending their past and present policies are not the cause is a deal breaker. Thats the reason whites are ineffective in helping minority children. they know most whites are full of shit and unable to admit the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. The kids don't care about race. Adults teach them not to trust. Adults like you. How about we judge people by their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's right , whites have a history of lying ; They lied yesterday , their lying today and they will be lying tomorrow;
> 
> White Lies: A Brief History of White People Lying About Crimes – The #1 Empowering Conscious Website In The World
Click to expand...

So black people never lie? Not yesterday? Not today? And not tomorrow?


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”
> 
> 
> 
> A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.
Click to expand...



I hold no interest in conversing with you , your language is too white trashy.

But this may interest you; I am not going to allow whites to rewrite this thread , as they tried to rewrite history;

The white racist guide to writing history


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”
> 
> 
> 
> A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in conversing with you , your language is too white trashy.
> 
> But this may interest you; I am not going to allow whites to rewrite this thread , as they tried to rewrite history;
> 
> The white racist guide to writing history
Click to expand...

So you decided to rewrite history yourself?


----------



## Mickiel

Mudda said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”
> 
> 
> 
> A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in conversing with you , your language is too white trashy.
> 
> But this may interest you; I am not going to allow whites to rewrite this thread , as they tried to rewrite history;
> 
> The white racist guide to writing history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you decided to rewrite history yourself?
Click to expand...



Read with me , since we can't talk;

http://www.reunionblackfamily.com/a...erve-the-agenda-s-of-the-ruling-white-elites-


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”
> 
> 
> 
> A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in conversing with you , your language is too white trashy.
> 
> But this may interest you; I am not going to allow whites to rewrite this thread , as they tried to rewrite history;
> 
> The white racist guide to writing history
Click to expand...


Yes, because things are going so well, screw the white people you'll fix it yourself, right????


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”
> 
> 
> 
> A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in conversing with you , your language is too white trashy.
> 
> But this may interest you; I am not going to allow whites to rewrite this thread , as they tried to rewrite history;
> 
> The white racist guide to writing history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you decided to rewrite history yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read with me , since we can't talk;
> 
> http://www.reunionblackfamily.com/a...erve-the-agenda-s-of-the-ruling-white-elites-
Click to expand...

I'll let you talk, go ahead.


----------



## Mickiel

Trump.Stamped said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”
> 
> 
> 
> A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in conversing with you , your language is too white trashy.
> 
> But this may interest you; I am not going to allow whites to rewrite this thread , as they tried to rewrite history;
> 
> The white racist guide to writing history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because things are going so well, screw the white people you'll fix it yourself, right????
Click to expand...


Ryan Lochtes great white lie could not fix it;

Ryan Lochte's White Privilege Is Way More Complicated Than You Think


----------



## Mickiel

Whites have lied so much in history ,that a form of lying was named after the race , " White Lies." White lies is now legendary in lying ;

Lies and Untruths That Affected Human History


----------



## Divine Wind

MaryL said:


> What?


You're arguing with a staunch racist.  It's as useless as trying to explain to the Grand Wizard of the KKK that skin color means nothing and that, regardless of skin tone, we're all 99.5% identical.  Such racist will only throw bullshit at you and has no desire to ever change their position.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing with a staunch racist.  It's as useless as trying to explain to the Grand Wizard of the KKK that skin color means nothing and that, regardless of skin tone, we're all 99.5% identical.  Such racist will only throw bullshit at you and has no desire to ever change their position.
Click to expand...



Who can argue with the greatest liars in history? The white race is legendary in their deceptive ways.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Mickiel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing with a staunch racist.  It's as useless as trying to explain to the Grand Wizard of the KKK that skin color means nothing and that, regardless of skin tone, we're all 99.5% identical.  Such racist will only throw bullshit at you and has no desire to ever change their position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can argue with the greatest liars in history? The white race is legendary in their deceptive ways.
Click to expand...


You just keep your focus on the past and totally neglect the future. That'll work out great for blacks in this country. But hey, at least you will still have someone to be angry at which is apparently all you care about.


----------



## Divine Wind

Trump.Stamped said:


> You just keep your focus on the past and totally neglect the future. That'll work out great for blacks in this country. But hey, at least you will still have someone to be angry at which is apparently all you care about.


It will work out great for people of all skin tones, just not for racist assholes who only foment hate and violence.  They'll kill a few innocent people before being shot down themselves and the rest of the world will soon forget them and move forward just as we've been doing for all of recorded time.


----------



## Mickiel

Trump.Stamped said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing with a staunch racist.  It's as useless as trying to explain to the Grand Wizard of the KKK that skin color means nothing and that, regardless of skin tone, we're all 99.5% identical.  Such racist will only throw bullshit at you and has no desire to ever change their position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can argue with the greatest liars in history? The white race is legendary in their deceptive ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your focus on the past and totally neglect the future. That'll work out great for blacks in this country. But hey, at least you will still have someone to be angry at which is apparently all you care about.
Click to expand...


You can't deceive me, your whiteness is transparent and I see through it. White people get angry too. Isn't it something when your whiteness cannot help your situation; welcome to the suffering your people caused;

The Anger of White People | Huffington Post


----------



## Mickiel

White people have been made , knowledge has increased and we see the scam artist out in the open. In wondering what it is like to be white ,  we wonder what it is like to be had;

How White People Got Made – The Message


----------



## MizMolly

Mickiel said:


> White people have been made , knowledge has increased and we see the scam artist out in the open. In wondering what it is like to be white ,  we wonder what it is like to be had;
> 
> How White People Got Made – The Message


You can't actually believe all the propaganda you cut and paste from anti-white websites. If you do, shame on you.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Mickiel said:


> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing with a staunch racist.  It's as useless as trying to explain to the Grand Wizard of the KKK that skin color means nothing and that, regardless of skin tone, we're all 99.5% identical.  Such racist will only throw bullshit at you and has no desire to ever change their position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can argue with the greatest liars in history? The white race is legendary in their deceptive ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your focus on the past and totally neglect the future. That'll work out great for blacks in this country. But hey, at least you will still have someone to be angry at which is apparently all you care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't deceive me, your whiteness is transparent and I see through it. White people get angry too. Isn't it something when your whiteness cannot help your situation; welcome to the suffering your people caused;
> 
> The Anger of White People | Huffington Post
Click to expand...


I'm not suffering. You can enjoy your misery without me.


----------



## Asclepias

Trump.Stamped said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I observe the white race , they are most unusual and I think unique. Many of them seem to have an inbred superiority complex , which I see them being that way because of an incredible history. They captured so much of  the world. And they have that pearly white skin ,  along with that silky hair;  its like life set them up to have inner personality complexes. They are perhaps the most prolific killers in history,  a stunning ability to eliminate life. An  obvious gift to create things, and equally merciless in suppressing the  gifts in other races.
> 
> The whites are masters of self promotion ,  and cunning in taking over nations. Its been so curious to me how a few white women have been attracted to me all my life , and I am black. Its like , " What did I do to deserve this honor?" Now , could humanity have advanced this far without white people? In my view ,no. The whole world is a stage and everybody plays a part , a true concept some whites have problems with.
> 
> The white race has a serious selfish complex , they  think Jesus was white , even God is white. And  white run Hollywood  always makes the white man the savior. And look at most of these threads in this section , white people questioning other races , always from a superior point of view , and often insulting them without refrain.
> 
> I wonder what it is like to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some fucking counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black people need counseling. Living with white people induced PTSD for multiple generations will cause even the most mentally strong some damage. This is one of the reasons why I am so proud of Black people. All that white hostility for centuries and we are still standing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what makes me need counseling? Spending time working with youth, especially minority youth, to stay in school, stay away from drugs, be involved in sports, etc, only to have people of their OWN SKIN COLOR pull them down and drive them right toward a life of failure and crime.
> 
> Then when that kid turns into an addict, dropout or criminal who gets blamed? White people, because of the past. That blame isn't what bothers me, another kid falling through the cracks is what bothers me.
> 
> It's a God Damned shame that us "adults" can't get our shit together and stop pointing fingers at each other, and instead work together make sure every kid of every race has a chance to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we cant get together until we agree on some things. Whites pretending their past and present policies are not the cause is a deal breaker. Thats the reason whites are ineffective in helping minority children. they know most whites are full of shit and unable to admit the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. The kids don't care about race. Adults teach them not to trust. Adults like you. How about we judge people by their actions?
Click to expand...

I disagree. I have kids and the absolutely care about race. My middle daughter is the president of her schools BSU. She will be getting a large grant from a Black organization to attend college for doing so. I have a yyounger daughter as well and both her and the middle daughter say the white boys in their school all remind everyone of terrorists about to go on a shooting rampage.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are weak for having to enslave people. You still have a hard time learning.
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that say about the enslaved, lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not so naive and goober-like. Yes, that would help.
Click to expand...

Only savages are war like. Like the NA's that columbus killed Blacks fell for white lies and religions. When they got up they were enslaved and whites had their land.  Whites are the consummate liars and savages. Their weakness shows no bounds.


----------



## Asclepias

Trump.Stamped said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is legendary  in history , its the elephant in the room that white pacifist can't remove;
> 
> The Legend of “White Racism”
> 
> 
> 
> A legend when used as a noun is something unproven, like a myth. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hold no interest in conversing with you , your language is too white trashy.
> 
> But this may interest you; I am not going to allow whites to rewrite this thread , as they tried to rewrite history;
> 
> The white racist guide to writing history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because things are going so well, screw the white people you'll fix it yourself, right????
Click to expand...

We cant expect whites to fix the conundrum they created on purpose.  I guess I should pause and say not all whites created it. The wealthy whites created it. The less intelligent and poverty stricken whites such as those that talk badly about Blacks on this forum are victims of wealthy whites as well. They are much too ignorant to see it though. They are angry that they were told that all they had to do was be white and they will be wealthy. What the more intelligent and wealthy whites forgot to tell them is that they need white AA to prosper. Without white AA they are lower than Black people in ability, strength, intellect, good looks etc etc.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people have been made , knowledge has increased and we see the scam artist out in the open. In wondering what it is like to be white ,  we wonder what it is like to be had;
> 
> How White People Got Made – The Message
> 
> 
> 
> You can't actually believe all the propaganda you cut and paste from anti-white websites. If you do, shame on you.
Click to expand...



Excuse me, half of the websites I have used were authored by white people.


----------



## Asclepias

Trump.Stamped said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing with a staunch racist.  It's as useless as trying to explain to the Grand Wizard of the KKK that skin color means nothing and that, regardless of skin tone, we're all 99.5% identical.  Such racist will only throw bullshit at you and has no desire to ever change their position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can argue with the greatest liars in history? The white race is legendary in their deceptive ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your focus on the past and totally neglect the future. That'll work out great for blacks in this country. But hey, at least you will still have someone to be angry at which is apparently all you care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't deceive me, your whiteness is transparent and I see through it. White people get angry too. Isn't it something when your whiteness cannot help your situation; welcome to the suffering your people caused;
> 
> The Anger of White People | Huffington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not suffering. You can enjoy your misery without me.
Click to expand...

Yes you are suffering. Your white lies and rewriting of history has caught up to whites. Ironically it was a joint effort. A Black man by the name of Mark Dean created the means for everyday people to access a medium that white people created to give out information. This connected the world and previously only locally known scholars that were able to determinate information to all who seek it. Once these scholars were set loose and their words read by millions upon millions the raggedy lie that was a white security blanket begin to tatter like a moth eaten shirt stored in a closet for decades.


----------



## Mickiel

Trump.Stamped said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing with a staunch racist.  It's as useless as trying to explain to the Grand Wizard of the KKK that skin color means nothing and that, regardless of skin tone, we're all 99.5% identical.  Such racist will only throw bullshit at you and has no desire to ever change their position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can argue with the greatest liars in history? The white race is legendary in their deceptive ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your focus on the past and totally neglect the future. That'll work out great for blacks in this country. But hey, at least you will still have someone to be angry at which is apparently all you care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't deceive me, your whiteness is transparent and I see through it. White people get angry too. Isn't it something when your whiteness cannot help your situation; welcome to the suffering your people caused;
> 
> The Anger of White People | Huffington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not suffering. You can enjoy your misery without me.
Click to expand...



Oh no please ,I need all the white I can get in this thread; welcome.

I only need a couple of blacks ,but I need all the white available.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people have been made , knowledge has increased and we see the scam artist out in the open. In wondering what it is like to be white ,  we wonder what it is like to be had;
> 
> How White People Got Made – The Message
> 
> 
> 
> You can't actually believe all the propaganda you cut and paste from anti-white websites. If you do, shame on you.
Click to expand...

Why not? Why would he prefer to believe the anti Black propaganda that parades as history?  Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Mickiel

I like some propaganda ; like this ;

How Racist Propaganda Was Used To Subjugate Black People


----------



## MizMolly

People will create websites to encourage racism. But some people believe everything they read


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> People will create websites to encourage racism. But some people believe everything they read


You have to be discerning. Some Black people are guilty of going overboard and claiming whites are all powerful evil beings. I dont believe such nonsense. I understand that they are genetically predisposed to racism and violence.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are weak for having to enslave people. You still have a hard time learning.
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that say about the enslaved, lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not so naive and goober-like. Yes, that would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only savages are war like. Like the NA's that columbus killed Blacks fell for white lies and religions. When they got up they were enslaved and whites had their land.  Whites are the consummate liars and savages. Their weakness shows no bounds.
Click to expand...

And still, deep down you wish you were white. That must suck for you.


----------



## Mudda

MizMolly said:


> People will create websites to encourage racism. But some people believe everything they read


I don't believe you.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are weak for having to enslave people. You still have a hard time learning.
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that say about the enslaved, lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not so naive and goober-like. Yes, that would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only savages are war like. Like the NA's that columbus killed Blacks fell for white lies and religions. When they got up they were enslaved and whites had their land.  Whites are the consummate liars and savages. Their weakness shows no bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still, deep down you wish you were white. That must suck for you.
Click to expand...

No one wishes they were white. Even white people hate being white. Especially the women. Thats why they chase down Black guys to be impregnated them.


----------



## Mickiel

MizMolly said:


> People will create websites to encourage racism. But some people believe everything they read




Listen , half the websites I use are by white authors , including this one ;

The hidden racism of young white Americans

I am being quite fair : I am sticking the knife in, but I am not twisting it.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that say about the enslaved, lol?
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not so naive and goober-like. Yes, that would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only savages are war like. Like the NA's that columbus killed Blacks fell for white lies and religions. When they got up they were enslaved and whites had their land.  Whites are the consummate liars and savages. Their weakness shows no bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still, deep down you wish you were white. That must suck for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people hate being white. Especially the women. Thats why they chase down Black guys to be impregnated them.
Click to expand...

So white women havea desire to be single mothers?


----------



## Asclepias

Trump.Stamped said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.
> 
> 
> 
> So not so naive and goober-like. Yes, that would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only savages are war like. Like the NA's that columbus killed Blacks fell for white lies and religions. When they got up they were enslaved and whites had their land.  Whites are the consummate liars and savages. Their weakness shows no bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still, deep down you wish you were white. That must suck for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people hate being white. Especially the women. Thats why they chase down Black guys to be impregnated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So white women havea desire to be single mothers?
Click to expand...

From my personal experience it seems it doesnt matter. i have been approached on more than 20 occasions by white women wanting me to get them pregnant so they can have a Black baby no strings attached.  My oldest daughter is half white and she attracted white women like flies.


----------



## Divine Wind

MizMolly said:


> You can't actually believe all the propaganda you cut and paste from anti-white websites. If you do, shame on you.


He obviously believes it.  He's bitter and hateful.  A life of that bitterness and hate is one reason why I believe he has cancer.  He'll die a bitter, hateful man with few who want to go to his funeral.  A failure in life.

His friend Asclepias is headed down the same path; disease and a death before his time due to a lifetime of hate for others.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> I disagree. *I* have kids and the *absolutely care about race*. My middle daughter is the president of her schools BSU. She will be getting a large grant from a Black organization to attend college for doing so. I have a yyounger daughter as well and both her and the middle daughter say the white boys in their school all remind everyone of terrorists about to go on a shooting rampage.


Of course you do.  You're a racist, you're raising racists.  You're just like all racists in our history.  No worse, no better, but still a racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. *I* have kids and the *absolutely care about race*. My middle daughter is the president of her schools BSU. She will be getting a large grant from a Black organization to attend college for doing so. I have a yyounger daughter as well and both her and the middle daughter say the white boys in their school all remind everyone of terrorists about to go on a shooting rampage.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  You're a racist, you're raising racists.  You're just like all racists in our history.  No worse, no better, but still a racist.
Click to expand...

i only raised my children to be intelligent and to understand the white race. They see that what I say is true. Even my god daughter who is white and also in the BSU sees the inherent inferiority complex that white males in particular have. She tells me everything the white guys say to her when they are trying to date her and she tells them she isnt attracted.  She is an invaluable source of information into the white world. I once took her with me to the store and someone called the cops because....well you can pretty much guess why. More white inferiority bubbling to the surface. They actually thought I was a pimp.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> i only raised my children to be intelligent and* to understand the white race.* They see that what I say is true. Even my god daughter who is* white* and also in the BSU sees the inherent inferiority complex that* white* males in particular have. She tells me everything the *white *guys say to her when they are trying to date her and she tells them she isnt attracted.  She is an invaluable source of information into the *white* world. I once took her with me to the store and someone called the cops because....well you can pretty much guess why. More *white* inferiority bubbling to the surface. They actually thought I was a pimp.


Thanks for reinforcing my point.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i only raised my children to be intelligent and* to understand the white race.* They see that what I say is true. Even my god daughter who is* white* and also in the BSU sees the inherent inferiority complex that* white* males in particular have. She tells me everything the *white *guys say to her when they are trying to date her and she tells them she isnt attracted.  She is an invaluable source of information into the *white* world. I once took her with me to the store and someone called the cops because....well you can pretty much guess why. More *white* inferiority bubbling to the surface. They actually thought I was a pimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my point.
Click to expand...

Youre welcome. its always my pleasure to reinforce your point especially when your point proves that whites get angry and hurt when others are educated regarding their true nature. if only whites would face their emotional issues and get help for their inferiority complexes they would finally be able to accept their fate. I think being recessive is too much for them to take to be perfectly honest.  They can do the math. They know the power of melanin and the dominant Black genes. They understand that the future holds no place for them as the races interbreed. In less than a century its very likely that no one will know what a real white person looks like anymore.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't actually believe all the propaganda you cut and paste from anti-white websites. If you do, shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> He obviously believes it.  He's bitter and hateful.  A life of that bitterness and hate is one reason why I believe he has cancer.  He'll die a bitter, hateful man with few who want to go to his funeral.  A failure in life.
> 
> His friend Asclepias is headed down the same path; disease and a death before his time due to a lifetime of hate for others.
Click to expand...



I am not bitter and hateful, but in this thread , I am a heart attack on whites. Welcome to surgery on your race.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I am not bitter and hateful, but in this thread , I am a heart attack on whites. Welcome to surgery on your race.


Sorry, but your words say you are.  LOL  If it makes your death easier to believe spreading racism has value, go for it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> ... I think being recessive is too much for them to take to be perfectly honest.  They can do the math. They know the power of melanin and the dominant Black genes. They understand that the future holds no place for them as the races interbreed. In less than a century its very likely that no one will know what a real white person looks like anymore.


If you really believed this, then why the hate?  How many people post thread after thread and post after post complaining about people with Down's Syndrome or the mentally retarded.  Anyone who did that would strike me as someone with a HUGE fucking inferiority complex and the only way they could feel better about themselves was to constantly whine, bitch and complain about "retards".

BTW, yes, black/brown is dominant.  This applies to several "races", not just Chicago blacks. If our race, the human race, survives long enough, we'll all eventually become a well "tanned", brunette race of people.  The white supremacist assholes call it "mud race".  The black supremacist assholes describe it as you do.


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I think being recessive is too much for them to take to be perfectly honest.  They can do the math. They know the power of melanin and the dominant Black genes. They understand that the future holds no place for them as the races interbreed. In less than a century its very likely that no one will know what a real white person looks like anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really believed this, then why the hate?  How many people post thread after thread and post after post complaining about people with Down's Syndrome or the mentally retarded.  Anyone who did that would strike me as someone with a HUGE fucking inferiority complex and the only way they could feel better about themselves was to constantly whine, bitch and complain about "retards".
> 
> BTW, yes, black/brown is dominant.  This applies to several "races", not just Chicago blacks. If our race, the human race, survives long enough, we'll all eventually become a well "tanned", brunette race of people.  The white supremacist assholes call it "mud race".  The black supremacist assholes describe it as you do.
Click to expand...

What do you mean why the hate?  I never said I hated anyone. Thats your hangup.  I never complain about people with down syndrome or mentally retarded people. I like them. They are not violent, genocidal people.  i am not complaining i am rebutting ignorant whites and discussing whites because they are a curiosity to me. Its amazing the lengths they have gone through all to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Mickiel

Divine.Wind said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not bitter and hateful, but in this thread , I am a heart attack on whites. Welcome to surgery on your race.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your words say you are.  LOL  If it makes your death easier to believe spreading racism has value, go for it.
Click to expand...



I could careless how you discern my words , because I am going to dissect  your race in this thread like they have never been sliced up before ; I am going to stomp the truth down their throats,  and make amends for all the negative white threads here about blacks.

And I am going to make history here while I do it.

And as long as you show  your face,  I'm going to keep telling you how I'll do this.


----------



## Mickiel

Now I want to go into what whites did to porn.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mickiel said:


> I could careless how you discern my words , ...


Your constant replies to my posts belie your words just as your previous complaint and threat to ignore me were obviously false.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> What do you mean why the hate?  I never said I hated anyone....


You're an admitted racist.  Racism = hate


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean why the hate?  I never said I hated anyone....
> 
> 
> 
> You're an admitted racist.  Racism = hate
Click to expand...

I am? Where did i say I was a racist?  Do you have a link?


----------



## Mickiel

I have to apply caution in this area, because what whites did to porn is rather ugly. This race spared no area of low level dealings.

Begin with me ;

The Rise of Pornography in a White Nation and How it Affects Black Relationships


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> I have to apply caution in this area, because what whites did to porn is rather ugly. This race spared no area of low level dealings.
> 
> Begin with me ;
> 
> The Rise of Pornography in a White Nation and How it Affects Black Relationships


There is no doubt the white peoples philosophy regarding sex has caused a problem in Black relationships. White women give it up easy and are very sexually aggressive. Black women are trying to compete with raging hormones of young Black guys swayed by by white philosophy and the easy availability of white girls.  It takes a few years for Black males to realize that ease of access is no substitute for quality.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> am? Where did i say I was a racist?  Do you have a link?


Yes, I have a quote.  What's it worth to you for me to look it up? If I take the time to post it, will you donate $25 to my name making me a "gold supporting member"?


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> am? Where did i say I was a racist?  Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a quote.  What's it worth to you for me to look it up? If I take the time to post it, will you donate $25 to my name making me a "gold supporting member"?
Click to expand...

If you have quote post it. I'm not going to pay you so you can prove yourself.


----------



## Divine Wind

Asclepias said:


> If you have quote post it. I'm not going to pay you so you can prove yourself.


Translation: _ I know you're right, DW, so I won't pay you_.  

Figured you'd run from actually having to pay up for your lies and false accusations.  LOL


----------



## Mudda

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will create websites to encourage racism. But some people believe everything they read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen , half the websites I use are by white authors , including this one ;
> 
> The hidden racism of young white Americans
> 
> I am being quite fair : I am sticking the knife in, but I am not twisting it.
Click to expand...

You're not white, get over it already.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> Even you wanted your daughter to be as white as possible.





Mudda said:


> You're not white, get over it already.


Says a trollish racist as bad as Asclepias and Mickiel. 

Do you have cancer or heart disease too or are you still waiting for it?


----------



## Mickiel

Notice these 81 porn facts before we go further;
81 Interesting Facts about Pornography | FactRetriever.com


----------



## Asclepias

Divine.Wind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have quote post it. I'm not going to pay you so you can prove yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: _ I know you're right, DW, so I won't pay you_.
> 
> Figured you'd run from actually having to pay up for your lies and false accusations.  LOL
Click to expand...

White people and their myriad of deflections.  Pay you to prove yourself? Silly white boy.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldnt be so nice and trusting of lying white people.
> 
> 
> 
> So not so naive and goober-like. Yes, that would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only savages are war like. Like the NA's that columbus killed Blacks fell for white lies and religions. When they got up they were enslaved and whites had their land.  Whites are the consummate liars and savages. Their weakness shows no bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still, deep down you wish you were white. That must suck for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wishes they were white. Even white people hate being white. Especially the women. Thats why they chase down Black guys to be impregnated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even you wanted your daughter to be as white as possible.
Click to expand...

She was not planned.


----------



## Coyote

*Thread has run it's course, closed.*


----------

